# Knitting Tea Party 25 October '13



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 25 October 13

Welcome to another knitting tea party  sorry it is too cool to knit outside but curling up on the couch  needles in hand  fire in the fireplace  favorite movie on the dvd player  makes a very good day. I have everything but the fireplace. Lol

Today is champagne day. This should be of interest.

Champagne Day is October 25 

Time to know some fun facts

Not that you needed an excuse to pop a cork, but global Champagne Day is October 25. In restaurants, bars, living rooms and maybe even (evolved) offices, wine drinkers around the planet will be sipping frothy bubbles from the Champagne region of France. Which, by the way, is the only place true Champagne comes from. Its not that other bubbly is bad; it just never tastes quite like the Real Deal. 
Here are some fun facts to know about Champagne while youre sipping:

1. The Champagne region is the easiest wine region to visit in France. Just an hour and a half train ride from Paris, and youre there.

2. Champagne is the most northern wine region in France and the wines have unbelievable freshness and crispness as a result. 

3. All Champagne can only be made from three grapes: chardonnay, pinot noir and pinot meunier.

4. The bubbles in all Champagne are the result of a long, expensive process of a second fermentation inside each individual bottle. (Champagne, unlike cola or sparkling wateror even other sparkling winesis not carbonated). 

5. Champagne can only be made in Champagne, France. Sparkling wines made in other parts of France are called crémant.

6. The biggest flavor differences between Champagne and other sparklers comes down to 2 things: minerality (which is the result of Champagnes amazing limestone soils) and creamy complexity (which is the result of the long years Champagne spends in contact with yeasts). 

So if you have a bottle in the back pantry  raise a glass in celebration of the day.


Heidi is busy with this years Halloween costumes. Ayden and Avery are going to be jake the pirate. Of course there are no patterns for little vests with big lapels  but their outfits will be exact replicas. Heidi has a good eye and is very good and looking, cutting and then sewing and ending up with just what she wanted.

Last year ayden was batman and avery was robin  they even dyed his hair black. They make an impressive pair.

I think she is going to make bentley something  will have to wait and see what she comes up with. We will have candy for days  it has not been that long ago that she finally threw out what candy was left from last year. Too bad that avery loves chocolate  but he does share his recee peanut butter cups with grandpa.

Rustic Chickpea Stew with Apricots and Turnip {slow-cooker recipe

Serve over whole wheat couscous or a baked brown rice pilaf, and garnish with your choice of chopped parsley or cilantro.

Make use of the slow-cooker and clear out the pantry with this simple and rustic vegetarian stew. Serve over whole wheat couscous or brown rice pilaf.

Ingredients

19 oz (540ml) can of chickpeas, drained and rinsed 
28 oz can crushed tomatoes or 3 1/2 cups homemade tomato sauce 
1 cup apple juice 
2 tablespoons butter 
1 medium onion, diced 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
1 cup/150g medium diced turnip 
1/2 cup chopped dried apricots (about 12) 
zest of 1 large lemon 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander 
1/2 teaspoon salt 

Instructions

Combine all the ingredients in a slow-cooker and stir to combine. 

Cover and cook on low setting for 6 hours or on high for four hours. 

Check turnip for tenderness and taste stew for seasoning.

Adjust salt if necessary and serve. 


Basic Baked Brown Rice Pilaf

Serves/Yield: 8 servings 

A reliable method for fluffy rice with great texture.
Ingredients

1 Tablespoon butter
1 teaspoon olive oil
1/2 onion, diced
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon spices of your choice
1 bay leaf
2 cups long grain brown rice
3-1/2 cups water


Instructions
Preheat oven to 375F


Rinse rice in a fine-meshed sieve and drain well.


In the bottom of a French Oven, melt butter and oil together over medium heat.

Add onion and cook for 1 minute.

Add salt, spices and bay leaf to the onion and cook for an additional minute.

Add rice, stir well to combine, and toast together for 2 minutes.

Add the water, and bring to a boil. Stir the rice once, then cover and place in the middle of the oven.

Bake for 40 minutes, and then remove from oven, and let sit, covered, for an additional 10 minutes.

Fluff rice with a fork and serve


Notes

Favorite flavor combinations to add to the rice prior to cooking: 1 Tablespoon Garam Masala with 1/4 cup chopped apricots. 1 teaspoon dried thyme, 1/2 teaspoon celery seed, 1 cup chopped celery. 1 teaspoon cumin, 1 cup canned black beans. 


Tonight is the next to the last football game. Then there are the playoffs  tinora has a good chance of winning their division championship. They could take it all the way to state finals which would be great  they have done that before  have never won  but it was an honor just to have made it that far.

Heidi just bought hand warmers for alexis and her girlfriends who are the team watergirls. They will be beside themselves if the team goes to state. Lexi is having so much fun in high school  it is just fun to watch and listen.

I havent done a desert for a while  thought this one might fit the bill. While it was still warm I think I would fork holes in the top and pour a warm lemon glaze over the top and allow to drizzle down the sides.

Gluten Free Chiffon Cake

As written, this recipe makes a light, vanilla-scented caked. To make a lemon chiffon cake, replace vanilla extract with two teaspoon lemon extract. For an orange chiffon cake, replace vanilla extract with one teaspoon orange oil. 

About the author: Elizabeth Barbone of GlutenFreeBaking.com joins us every Tuesday with a new gluten-free recipe. She is the author of Easy Gluten-Free Baking. and "How to Cook Gluten-Free". 

Every recipe we publish is tested, tasted, and Serious Eats-approved by our staff. Never miss a recipe again by following @SeriousRecipes on Twitter!

Special equipment: tube pan

Ingredients

serves 10 to 12

1 1/2 cups (10.25 ounces) granulated sugar 
1 1/4 cups (5 ounces) white rice flour 
1/2 cup (3 ounces) potato starch 
1/4 cup (1 ounce) tapioca starch 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon xanthan gum 
7 large eggs, separated 
3/4 cup water 
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar 

Procedures

Adjust oven rack to middle position and preheat oven to 325°F. 

Whisk together granulated sugar, white rice flour, potato starch, tapioca starch, baking powder, salt, and xanthan gum in medium bowl. Set aside. 

In large mixing bowl, whisk together egg yolks, water, vegetable oil, and vanilla extract. 

Add whisked dry ingredients. Mix until thick batter is thick and smooth. 

In bowl of stand mixer fitted with whisk attachment, combine egg whites and cream of tartar. Whip on high speed until medium peaks form. 

Add whipped egg whites, one quarter at a time, to batter. Fold, taking care not to deflate the batter, until no large lumps of egg whites remain. 

Spoon batter into ungreased 10-inch tube (angel food) pan. 

Bake until cake is golden brown and springs back to the touch, about one hour. Remove from oven and immediately invert pan either onto legs that are on the pan or onto the neck of a beer or wine bottle. Allow cake to cool in the pan upside down.

To remove cake from pan, run a knife around the outside of the cake and around the tube. Turn cake onto a serving plate. Store cake, covered, on the counter for up to four days. 

And this one is especially for Darlene  please dont take offense Darlene  I just thought of you when I saw this recipe. It sounds really good.

Green Smoothie Cupcakes 

Yield: 16 cupcakes
Green Smoothie Ingredients: 

2 cups spinach leaves 
1 cup plain yogurt 
1/2 of a banana 
1/2 cup coconut water 
1/2 cup orange juice 

Green Smoothie Directions:
Put all ingredients in a blender and blend until smooth. 

Green Smoothie Cupcake Ingredients:
1 3/4 cup cake flour, not self-rising 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/2 cup honey 
2 large eggs 
1/2 cup canola or vegetable oil 
1 cup green smoothie (from above) 

Green Smoothie Cupcake Directions: 

Preheat oven to 350 F. 

In a medium-sized mixing bowl, whisk together cake flour, baking powder, and baking soda. 

Mix in sugar and honey. 

Mix in eggs. 

Mix in oil and smoothie until fully combined. 

Fill cupcake liners 3/4 full. 

Bake for 20 minutes or until cupcakes bounce back when lightly touched. 

Green Smoothie Buttercream Frosting Ingredients:
1 cup unsalted butter, room temperature 
3 cups powdered sugar 
1/2 cup green smoothie (from above) 

Green Smoothie Buttercream Frosting Directions:
In a medium-sized mixing bowl, mix butter and powdered sugar for about three minutes on high speed. 

Mix in the green smoothie a little bit at a time. 

Spread or pipe on cooled cupcakes. 

I love sharing recipes  can you tell  and I do have a lot of recipes. But I think that is enough for today.

But  there is always a but isnt there  I could let this end without including a recipe for our favorite canine friends (honest  Ill have a feline recipe next week)  and I think it sounds healthy.


Pumpkin Biscuits 


Yield: 2 dozen 2-inch dog treats
Source: SprinkleBakes original recipe

1/2 cup pumpkin puree
3 eggs
Pinch of salt
2 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
3-4 tablespoons brewed chamomile tea, divided
1 tablespoon honey

Preheat oven to 350F. 

Place pumpkin puree, 2 eggs and pinch of salt in a large bowl. Mix with an electric hand mixer on low speed until combined. 

Add the flour and mix again on low speed. Mixture will be very dry and crumbly. 

Add brewed chamomile tea 1 tablespoon at a time and beat on low speed until a non-sticky workable dough is formed. 

Knead until all the flour has been absorbed. 

Roll into a ball and place on a sheet of parchment paper; flatten dough slightly with hands. 

Cover dough with another sheet of parchment and roll to 1/2-inch thickness. 

Remove top sheet of parchment and cut out biscuits with a cookie cutter. Transfer cut-outs to a parchment lined baking sheet. 

Beat remaining egg, 1 tablespoon chamomile tea and 1 tablespoon honey together in a small bowl. 

Brush mixture onto the cut-outs using a pastry brush. 

Bake treats for 20 minutes. 

Brush again with honey glaze and bake for an additional 20 minutes. 

Transfer to a wire rack. Allow biscuits to cool completely before treating your buddy. 

Note: Not into cookie cutters? A knife or pizza cutter may be used to cut the dough into squares before baking.

And thats all folks.

sam


----------



## wwrightson

Never caught the tea party when there wasn't at least a page full of responses. Enjoy reading your recipes and hearing about your family.


----------



## iamsam

wwrightson - welcome to the knitting tea party - do join us again soon - there is always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we would love to see you - we'll be looking for you.

sam



wwrightson said:


> Never caught the tea party when there wasn't at least a page full of responses. Enjoy reading your recipes and hearing about your family.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I can't fix anything with chickpeas in since no one will eat it here. Have one that will not eat anything in the way of greens or tomatoes, then the other one thinks any kind of pasta or bread is off limits for her. Hubby is diabetic and he does most of the cooking. he is so fed up with those two with all of the food drama. 

On the knitting needles is the last baby blanket for the twins I am making it for. I am starting the last border stitches and will finish it later tonight. Had a day off work due to teacher workday student holiday, I slept in for a change. Once I finish it, I can start the mittens for the two students I am making them for, my grandson's fingertip gloves, scarf and hat, and daughter-in-law's slouchy hat.
Can't believe I made the first page either.


----------



## Nannyof6GS

Hello Sam, 

Just want to say hello to you and all KPers. Hope everyone is well and able to enjoy the weekend. I will be at our grandson's 5th birthday party on Saturday and then having company for dinner on Sunday. Will catch us next week, hopefully. God Bless!


----------



## Nannyof6GS

Hello Sam, 

Just want to say hello to you and all KPers. Hope everyone is well and able to enjoy the weekend. I will be at our grandson's 5th birthday party on Saturday and then having company for dinner on Sunday. Will catch us next week, hopefully. God Bless!


----------



## Nannyof6GS

sorry, *catch up


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Sam from a rather windy Surrey, the forecast says there's a big storm coming at the end of the week-end.

I've been trawling a lot of US holiday sites as London Girl and I start to get our plans together.

Hope everyone has a good and peaceful week end.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm liking the chickpea and the rice recipes! I might leave out the tomatoes, though...not crazy about them, but sauce might be okay (it's a texture thing). 

I now have a commission for two dog coats, so I won't be lacking for things to do while I wait for my yarn to finish the sweater!

Just dashing by at the moment--can't believe it's Friday afternoon again--and now off to cook supper!


----------



## angelam

Sam - thanks for opening up another weeks tea party. Love the chickpea recipe. Might try that on vegetarian GD next time she's around. 
The builders here are converting the attic space into two further bedrooms and a bathroom. DD moved in to this house in July and has been living with builders ever since. Other work and painting been going on all over the house. Dust everywhere but thats a good excuse not to bother with housework. Should be all done by Christmas (fingers crossed).


----------



## wwrightson

Bless you. I've been through a couple of remodels/renovations through the years and it is truly painful. I'm not the best housekeeper, but it will drive anyone bonkers.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, Sam! Love the recipes - I'm saving all these to try after Bob and I retire at the end of the year. Right now, tried and true, no fuss dinners are for me. I'm so tired after chasing Lily all day, I don't have the energy to try new recipes and we have been so busy on the weekends that lots of time we end up with take-out or pizza. This weekend is no exception - we are having a fall festival at church - including an evening meal - and I'm going shopping with DD#2 and GD Abby on Sunday. I promised Abby a new pair of shoes and she needs them for a concert this week. I need an extra day in the weekend to rest up from my weekends!!
I was sorry to hear that Charlotte is back in the hospital, and that Sassafras still isn't feeling good. Prayers for all who are ill or hurting. "See" you all later. Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks, Sam for these recipes- they are definite starters for me! I am off out in an hour-- will have a lot of catching up to do this weekend I suspect.

Sunny spring morning- bit chilly in the wind- bad weather warnings in the south.


----------



## 81brighteyes

I turned on the computer to look at today's Knitting Paradise and was pleasantly surprised to find that the Tea Party was already started. Sam, you are really "on the ball". What fun reading the recipes and then to see the one for the "green smoothie cupcakes". I thought I was seeing it wrong, but what a smart idea. And then I read down to the Pumpkin Biscuits and realized that they were not for human beings! Doggone. Started a neckwarmer (another free online pattern) and it is knitting up nicely. Beautiful sunshine today, but rain and cooler temps for tomorrow. 'Can't complain as we still need rain. OK, who is going to open the bottle of champagne? We don't want tea tonight, Sam, so when are you pouring? ("Here's looking at you kid")


----------



## jknappva

sam[/quote]

The recipes sound great as always,Sam. Halloween is so exciting when you have children with their costumes!
Batman and Robin are great...Heidi did a good job with their costumes.
JuneK


----------



## Grandmapaula

Oh, I forgot about the champagne!! I'll have to have Bob see if we have a bottle in the cellar. Does champagne go with pizza? Yeah, champagne goes with everything!!! Love, Paula


----------



## KateB

Great recipes as usual Sam. Just popping in and out again quickly as it's getting late here and I'm tired tonight. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Dorsey

I can't believe I am able to be on so early!! There are usually 16 pages to go thru first! I love it - all the recipes, all the comments. Thanks Sam - I do enjoy your Tea Party!
Dot


----------



## iamsam

I'm of a mind to just cook a good dinner - of course taking into consideration any health issues - other than that - it is either eat or starve.

sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> I can't fix anything with chickpeas in since no one will eat it here. Have one that will not eat anything in the way of greens or tomatoes, then the other one thinks any kind of pasta or bread is off limits for her. Hubby is diabetic and he does most of the cooking. he is so fed up with those two with all of the food drama.
> 
> On the knitting needles is the last baby blanket for the twins I am making it for. I am starting the last border stitches and will finish it later tonight. Had a day off work due to teacher workday student holiday, I slept in for a change. Once I finish it, I can start the mittens for the two students I am making them for, my grandson's fingertip gloves, scarf and hat, and daughter-in-law's slouchy hat.
> Can't believe I made the first page either.


----------



## iamsam

always good to see you at the tea table nanny of three - have a great time at your grandson's birthday - I had one just turned six - so much fun at that age.

sam

we'll be looking for you



Nannyof3 said:


> Hello Sam,
> 
> Just want to say hello to you and all KPers. Hope everyone is well and able to enjoy the weekend. I will be at our grandson's 5th birthday party on Saturday and then having company for dinner on Sunday. Will catch us next week, hopefully. God Bless!


----------



## PurpleFi

Getting late here so I'm off to bed to dream of our trip to America.
Night night and hugs


----------



## iamsam

the cupcakes are for human consumption - although hickory has never seem a cupcake she didn't like.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> I turned on the computer to look at today's Knitting Paradise and was pleasantly surprised to find that the Tea Party was already started. Sam, you are really "on the ball". What fun reading the recipes and then to see the one for the "green smoothie cupcakes". I thought I was seeing it wrong, but what a smart idea. And then I read down to the Pumpkin Biscuits and realized that they were not for human beings! Doggone. Started a neckwarmer (another free online pattern) and it is knitting up nicely. Beautiful sunshine today, but rain and cooler temps for tomorrow. 'Can't complain as we still need rain. OK, who is going to open the bottle of champagne? We don't want tea tonight, Sam, so when are you pouring? ("Here's looking at you kid")


----------



## iamsam

Dorsey - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by. we are here all week so be sure and stick with us - there is always plenty of hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Dorsey said:


> I can't believe I am able to be on so early!! There are usually 16 pages to go thru first! I love it - all the recipes, all the comments. Thanks Sam - I do enjoy your Tea Party!
> Dot


----------



## sassafras123

Yes! Feeling better, extra cortisone seems to be workingwelcome Wright's.
Hope Charlotte better quickly.
Sam.l, can't wait to try chickpea recipe. Made chicken soup today using squash, broccoli, kale and other left over r 're. YUM.


----------



## iamsam

wonderful wonderful dreams purplefi of yellow waves of grain and purple mountains majesty.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Getting late here so I'm off to bed to dream of our trip to America.
> Night night and hugs


----------



## Sorlenna

sassafras123 said:


> Yes! Feeling better, extra cortisone seems to be workingwelcome Wright's.
> Hope Charlotte better quickly.
> Sam.l, can't wait to try chickpea recipe. Made chicken soup today using squash, broccoli, kale and other left over r 're. YUM.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina

The recipes sound good , the champagne even better! Cheers everyone! (Even though it is only a cup of tea that I can use for my toasts to you. )


----------



## Patches39

Sam, great info, and love the receipts, will be trying some of them :-D 
Nice batman and robin. :-D


----------



## macde

I know I'm late to the tea party but just had to chime in. Pumpkin tea biscuits are just what my Muffie (avatar) will love. Thanks. The count down to our UK trip is on. THE MAN is getting very nervous. He has done all the planning & organizing. I'm hiding. Getting a lot of knitting done. Ha Ha. Oh, the icing on the cake, freezing rain this afternoon.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## Railyn

Just a quick note as I need to go fix dinner. Our youngest grandson is celebrating his 10th birthday on Sunday. How well I remember when he was born. I was on the business end of a video camera. DD's dr. isa church friends of ours and he lets the dads deliver the baby if things are normal so Ross got to deliver Daniel. The "real" dr. finished up the job but Ross was excited to deliver his son.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> wonderful wonderful dreams purplefi of yellow waves of grain and purple mountains majesty.
> 
> sam


Ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Yes! Feeling better, extra cortisone seems to be workingwelcome Wright's.
> Hope Charlotte better quickly.
> Sam.l, can't wait to try chickpea recipe. Made chicken soup today using squash, broccoli, kale and other left over r 're. YUM.


Another answered prayer, so happy for you, rest and feel better :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where the temperatures are much milder and little wind. Good conditions for the firefighters although everyone in the Blue Mountains needs to stay vigilant. Lots of heartbreak as people go back to inspect their ruined homes.
Lost track of last week's events so to those suffering poor health I wish a quick return to good health and to those with depression and personal problems, may you soon find peace and contentment. I'm on a bit earlier than usual because there was no aqua class this morning. But, creature of habit that I am, I got out of bed early and turned up at the pool at the usual time - serious senior moment there! Never mind, it has meant an earlier start on the day's activities. 
Thanks for the recipes Sam. I like the sound of the chickpea one - another to add to my huge collection of "I'll try this one day" recipes. (Bit like the knitting pattern collection!)
Today's photos are from parks around the Hornsby area. We are known as the Bushland Shire. You can see why. Enjoy and I'll check back later after I hang out some washing.


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where the temperatures are much milder and little wind. Good conditions for the firefighters although everyone in the Blue Mountains needs to stay vigilant. Lots of heartbreak as people go back to inspect their ruined homes.
> Lost track of last week's events so to those suffering poor health I wish a quick return to good health and to those with depression and personal problems, may you soon find peace and contentment. I'm on a bit earlier than usual because there was no aqua class this morning. But, creature of habit that I am, I got out of bed early and turned up at the pool at the usual time - serious senior moment there! Never mind, it has meant an earlier start on the day's activities.
> Thanks for the recipes Sam. I like the sound of the chickpea one - another to add to my huge collection of "I'll try this one day" recipes. (Bit like the knitting pattern collection!)
> Today's photos are from parks around the Hornsby area. We are known as the Bushland Shire. You can see why. Enjoy and I'll check back later after I hang out some washing.


Praying hard for the firefighters, lovely photos. :-D


----------



## nittergma

I feel like I've been "chasing" the posts all afternoon! I'm caught up but missed some things. I read of an afghan to which we all make squares for? Also something else I can't remember now. I'm looking forward to dinner and bed tonight! nittergma


----------



## Spider

Good evening everyone, prayers for Charlotte and her husband and everyone else.
Sun was out today and 55 but very windy, not great for allergies, but can't complain.
Sam, the belly dancer didn't buy anything she just walked around swinging her hips and her long brads belt kept clanging and then she would take her scarf that was tied around her waist and swing it around. It was hilarious actually. The person with her looked at the antiques and turned to me and said the antiques are old, aren't they?? Tomorrow is the last day. Will miss it. Hugs to all. Tired tonight and need to be doing a lot of things. Need some energy.


----------



## pacer

Sam...enjoyed seeing last years costumes....it will be great to see Heidi's creations for this year. So glad that Alexis is enjoying high school.

Sassafras...glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better. Do take care and if needed go to the hospital so things don't get out of control.

Nannyof3...good to hear from you again. 

Weather here is better than yesterday as there is no snow in the sky or on the ground. I like to see us get past October before seeing that lovely white stuff. Need to get ready for bed soon as I plan on being at work at 4AM so I can get off by noon and then go check out some yarn for my young student. She would love to learn to make a mini blanket (square) with some pink sparkly yarn. I told her I would see if I could find some and get a discount on it for her. She is so dainty and meticulous. She even sees her mistakes as she is making them and corrects it herself. Today she did 7 rows on her dishcloth in a one hour block of time. I am so pleased with her progress and her mother is so happy and supportive. The little girl told me tonight that she wants to learn to play violin because her mom played when she was a girl. She said if she plays violin that she will be able to think of her mom when she is playing.


----------



## NanaCaren

Love the receipts Sam. Will be making the chickpea stew very soon. Champagne what a good idea for tonight.

I do miss making halloween costumes for the kids. They mostly make their own, the problem with shoeing them how to sew.


----------



## pacer

Caren...maybe the new grands will let you help with their costumes. 

Just tried some caramel apple ice cream that I picked up over the weekend. It even had apple in the ice cream. Very tasty. 

Prayers for the people in Chicago as a fire has broken out near the Wrigley field area. Several businesses are affected. Firefighters are battling the blaze right now. 

Take care and stay warm unless you are in summer season and then stay cool.


----------



## Patches39

pacer said:


> Caren...maybe the new grands will let you help with their costumes.
> 
> Just tried some caramel apple ice cream that I picked up over the weekend. It even had apple in the ice cream. Very tasty.
> 
> Prayers for the people in Chicago as a fire has broken out near the Wrigley field area. Several businesses are affected. Firefighters are battling the blaze right now.
> 
> Take care and stay warm unless you are in summer season and then stay cool.


 :-( so sad


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam from a rather windy Surrey, the forecast says there's a big storm coming at the end of the week-end.
> 
> I've been trawling a lot of US holiday sites as London Girl and I start to get our plans together.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good and peaceful week end.


I hope the storm isn't as bad as they say. 
When I was planning my trip I must have changed things around several times before finalizing things. then we changed a few after arriving to accommodate the weather. 
Hugs and enjoy your week end as well.


----------



## Grankl

Lively group this tea party! I have not dropped in lately and should be knitting on the afghan lying in my lap but........ The chickpea recipe does sound yummy. DH did not eat legumes until the last few years. It was either learn to like them or start cooking! Hope the cooler temps are not aggravating the arthritis that slows us down. We are having trunk or treat at church tomorrow evening and it is always enjoyable to see the excited children in their costumes. Best get busy!
Prayers for those battling the blazes!


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I used to make my childrens' costumes but the best one my youngest son had was was one I didn't make. He had gotten a haircut that was a almost a shave head. A friend said he looked like Sinead O'Connor, a singer of that time. So my friend dared him to go trick or treating dressed as a woman. WE got a dress from Goodwill along with the undergarments and shoes. He got dressed and my friend did his makeup and off he went. He had to come home 3 times to empty his bag of candy after only 20 minutes of trick or treating. Every one thought his costume was the best they had seen that evening. Now though he would never admit he did it.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where the temperatures are much milder and little wind. Good conditions for the firefighters although everyone in the Blue Mountains needs to stay vigilant. Lots of heartbreak as people go back to inspect their ruined homes.
> Lost track of last week's events so to those suffering poor health I wish a quick return to good health and to those with depression and personal problems, may you soon find peace and contentment. I'm on a bit earlier than usual because there was no aqua class this morning. But, creature of habit that I am, I got out of bed early and turned up at the pool at the usual time - serious senior moment there! Never mind, it has meant an earlier start on the day's activities.
> Thanks for the recipes Sam. I like the sound of the chickpea one - another to add to my huge collection of "I'll try this one day" recipes. (Bit like the knitting pattern collection!)
> Today's photos are from parks around the Hornsby area. We are known as the Bushland Shire. You can see why. Enjoy and I'll check back later after I hang out some washing.


So beautiful! I hope that the firefighters are able to get/keep everything under control and get them out completely.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Good evening everyone, prayers for Charlotte and her husband and everyone else.
> Sun was out today and 55 but very windy, not great for allergies, but can't complain.
> Sam, the belly dancer didn't buy anything she just walked around swinging her hips and her long brads belt kept clanging and then she would take her scarf that was tied around her waist and swing it around. It was hilarious actually. The person with her looked at the antiques and turned to me and said the antiques are old, aren't they?? Tomorrow is the last day. Will miss it. Hugs to all. Tired tonight and need to be doing a lot of things. Need some energy.


LOL! Gee, old Antiques, who'd a thought it. lol (shaking head)


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Love the receipts Sam. Will be making the chickpea stew very soon. Champagne what a good idea for tonight.
> 
> I do miss making halloween costumes for the kids. They mostly make their own, the problem with shoeing them how to sew.


Yep, teaching them to sew will do that, but you can always make for the grands :?:


----------



## Poledra65

Good evening Sam and eveyone. I just got caught up. I'm watching Darby O'Gill and the little people.  Sean Connery sure was young. 
Buster dog was pouting this morning, he got in trouble for trying to sneak in and eat Wickets' food so sat with his back to me for a bout 10 minutes, ignoring everything. lol... Dogs do have their own little attitudes. lol
Champagne sounds great Sam, I love chickpeas but David never met one he liked.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Mainly just popping in so I can find the tea party. 

Information on the KAP afghan squares w/guidelines will be posted soon. Please be patient....just wrapping up a few loose ends with the individual that will be collecting the squares. Thanks!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I'm liking the chickpea and the rice recipes! I might leave out the tomatoes, though...not crazy about them, but sauce might be okay (it's a texture thing).
> 
> I now have a commission for two dog coats, so I won't be lacking for things to do while I wait for my yarn to finish the sweater!
> 
> Just dashing by at the moment--can't believe it's Friday afternoon again--and now off to cook supper!


Good to see you on here. Michael is the only one that doesn't like chickpeas. Oh maybe DAnyel doesn't like them not sure. She is learning to eat lots of new foods here or go without. only took one meal. 
Friday snook up on me too forgot what day it was.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Mainly just popping in so I can find the tea party.
> 
> Information on the KAP afghan squares w/guidelines will be posted soon. Please be patient....just wrapping up a few loose ends with the individual that will be collecting the squares. Thanks!


Hi and AWESOME to see you on. Will be waiting patiently for info on the squares.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening Sam and eveyone. I just got caught up. I'm watching Darby O'Gill and the little people.  Sean Connery sure was young.
> Buster dog was pouting this morning, he got in trouble for trying to sneak in and eat Wickets' food so sat with his back to me for a bout 10 minutes, ignoring everything. lol... Dogs do have their own little attitudes. lol
> Champagne sounds great Sam, I love chickpeas but David never met one he liked.


Kiwi was pouting at me today because I was taking a picture of Luna. She wouldn't look at the camera, hide her face behind some small flowers. 
Champange does sound good a lovely peachy mild one. :thumbup: :thumbup: The not liking chickpeas must be a trucker thing I know three that don't like them at all. However have eaten chocolate cake made form chickpeas and didn't know it.


----------



## sassafras123

Well good thing I am doing better. I would have had to take Hwy 395 to get there. There was a murder in ouR town at 5a.m. And suspect chased by police out of town on HWy 395. There were two people in trunk. Police killed suspect, people in trunk flown to Hosp. HWY 395 closed since and they are now bringing in floodlights.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Yep, teaching them to sew will do that, but you can always make for the grands :?:


I would this year except I will be away at Punkin Chunkin. I am going to show Ashlei how to make a pj's for the little ones for christmas. Help use up my stash of material. I am thinking Danyel can make Chrissy a pair of leg warmers with the round loom. I am sure Sara will have to help her a bit. Unless Robert shows interest in it, he can make a hat for his dad. I will get pics of them crafting when we get going on it.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Kiwi was pouting at me today because I was taking a picture of Luna. She wouldn't look at the camera, hide her face behind some small flowers.
> Champange does sound good a lovely peachy mild one. :thumbup: :thumbup: The not liking chickpeas must be a trucker thing I know three that don't like them at all. However have eaten chocolate cake made form chickpeas and didn't know it.


LOL! Dogs and children, what was the difference between them again? oh yah, one has 2 legs the other has 4. lol :thumbup: When all else fails, sneak it in, I have done that with things on David, he now eats mushrooms, turnips, and a few other things.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Well good thing I am doing better. I would have had to take Hwy 395 to get there. There was a murder in ouR town at 5a.m. And suspect chased by police out of town on HWy 395. There were two people in trunk. Police killed suspect, people in trunk flown to Hosp. HWY 395 closed since and they are now bringing in floodlights.


 :shock: Glad they caught him and hope and pray those in the trunk are going to live.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I would this year except I will be away at Punkin Chunkin. I am going to show Ashlei how to make a pj's for the little ones for christmas. Help use up my stash of material. I am thinking Danyel can make Chrissy a pair of leg warmers with the round loom. I am sure Sara will have to help her a bit. Unless Robert shows interest in it, he can make a hat for his dad. I will get pics of them crafting when we get going on it.


That sounds like a wonderful plan. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

Happy Friday, Sam. Great recipes again this week and wonderful picture.


----------



## Sorlenna

I started a sock (found my needle) . Still debating the yarn for the dog sweaters. I want to get more input from the "mom" first.  Feeling kinda slow tonight ...tired.

Glad to see new folks and those who have been absent. Healing thoughts for all in need.


----------



## Miss Pam

Sorlenna said:


> I started a sock (found my needle) . Still debating the yarn for the dog sweaters. I want to get more input from the "mom" first.  Feeling kinda slow tonight ...tired.
> 
> Glad to see new folks and those who have been absent. Healing thoughts for all in need.


Glad you found your needle and the sock is looking good.


----------



## patocenizo

Good afternoon Sam, I think Robin and Batman are my cutest heroes!!! They are just adorable. Thanks for hosting this weekend's Tea Party. I loved your recipes but this week I had some stomach "issues" which has kept me from eating anything tasty and just having good old chicken soup, saltines and jello plus my beverage of choice...chamomile tea. Have a good one and stay healthy as there seems to be some "bug" lurking in the horizon.


----------



## kehinkle

Evening,

Well, as of 5 pm I am on vacation. Heading up I95 tonight for a bit, then am going to call my ex sis in law who lives near Baltimore. Her husband died recently and I will see if she would like some company. Then on to MA for time with my DS and family. There is a fiber thing next weekend at The Big E in Springfield. Hope to pop into that and a trip to WEBs. Need to pm a couple people up there, too.

Glad Desert Joy is feeling better. Hope it rubs off on the others who are feeling poorly. Bobglory and her DH need some prayers, as both are ailing. Was hoping to see them but neither are feeling up to it. 

Great recipes and pix. Just had supper and want to put a few more miles behind me. 

See you all tomorrow.

OH Kathy


----------



## nittergma

Can anyone direct me to the page where they are talking about knitting a shawl? 

thanks, nittergma


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Dogs and children, what was the difference between them again? oh yah, one has 2 legs the other has 4. lol :thumbup: When all else fails, sneak it in, I have done that with things on David, he now eats mushrooms, turnips, and a few other things.


 :roll: umm yes the number of legs is the only difference. :thumbup: I have snook new foods in many times. Mushrooms I had a hard time with for Michael, if they are small he is ok with them. Bread is ready to take out if the oven, keeping myself busy. Unexpected long night tonight. :? 
Fresh form the oven mmmm


----------



## flyty1n

Grankl said:


> Lively group this tea party! I have not dropped in lately and should be knitting on the afghan lying in my lap but........ The chickpea recipe does sound yummy. DH did not eat legumes until the last few years. It was either learn to like them or start cooking! Hope the cooler temps are not aggravating the arthritis that slows us down. We are having trunk or treat at church tomorrow evening and it is always enjoyable to see the excited children in their costumes. Best get busy!
> Prayers for those battling the blazes!


It was fun to learn we aren't the only ones with trunk or treat. Ours is next Wednesday, and then I expect that all the kids will come around again on Halloween. I love to see the little ones. I've given out toothbrushes for the past 15 years and most of the little ones like it. However, last year one boy, about 5, pitched a royal fit on the front steps demanding candy. I told him I just didn't have any, but he could have a toothbrush. His mother, poor dear, kept trying to get him away and his demands for candy escalated. Finally, he stopped his tantrum when some more littler kids arrived and his mother dragged him, unceramonously, across the lawn. It will be interesting to see what Thursday brings.


----------



## Spider

sassafras123 said:


> Well good thing I am doing better. I would have had to take Hwy 395 to get there. There was a murder in ouR town at 5a.m. And suspect chased by police out of town on HWy 395. There were two people in trunk. Police killed suspect, people in trunk flown to Hosp. HWY 395 closed since and they are now bringing in floodlights.


So glad you are feeling better, and how scarey. We never know do we?? Take care and rest up.


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> Can anyone direct me to the page where they are talking about knitting a shawl?
> 
> thanks, nittergma


Here is a link to the page.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209950-45.html


----------



## Spider

NanaCaren said:


> I would this year except I will be away at Punkin Chunkin. I am going to show Ashlei how to make a pj's for the little ones for christmas. Help use up my stash of material. I am thinking Danyel can make Chrissy a pair of leg warmers with the round loom. I am sure Sara will have to help her a bit. Unless Robert shows interest in it, he can make a hat for his dad. I will get pics of them crafting when we get going on it.


Can I take a class on making PJ's also., I can do a blanket tried making pj's a few years ago and was cutting and sewing and thinking about everything I needed to get done and I only had one leg for the bottoms. Gave up. They all got blankets.


----------



## Spider

Oh Kathy , happy vacation. Have a great time and drive carefully.
Kaye, can just see the dog ignoring you. They are so funny.
Hi Gwen!, hope you are doing good.
No champagne, but do have white wine!!


----------



## nicho

Patches39 said:


> Praying hard for the firefighters, lovely photos. :-D


Thanks Patches


----------



## nicho

Poledra65 said:


> So beautiful! I hope that the firefighters are able to get/keep everything under control and get them out completely.


Glad you like the photos. The firefighters have done an amazing job but some fires are covering such a vast area, they are likely to burn for some time yet. The firies are on a watch and act alert, putting out spot fires as they erupt and backburning where they can to prevent the fires spreading even further.


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> Can I take a class on making PJ's also., I can do a blanket tried making pj's a few years ago and was cutting and sewing and thinking about everything I needed to get done and I only had one leg for the bottoms. Gave up. They all got blankets.


I learned very young to sew, some of my best memories are sewing Christmas presents for my siblings. I will see if I can make short form lessons if you start with simple pj's then work up to fancier ones. The bottoms will be two pieces and the elastic. If you use fleece no need he them. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, I forgot about the champagne!! I'll have to have Bob see if we have a bottle in the cellar. Does champagne go with pizza? Yeah, champagne goes with everything!!! Love, Paula


Oh yes champagne most definitely goes with everything. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh yum Caren! I can smell and feel the warmth of it!

Have been out of sorts throughout the day; think I'm coming down with a cold or flu....yucky..Congested, sore throat, stuffed up nose...achy but that could just be from the drop in temps and arthur visiting...lol ....hmph and deep sigh....

quote=NanaCaren]:roll: umm yes the number of legs is the only difference. :thumbup: I have snook new foods in many times. Mushrooms I had a hard time with for Michael, if they are small he is ok with them. Bread is ready to take out if the oven, keeping myself busy. Unexpected long night tonight. :? 
Fresh form the oven mmmm[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna

Gwen, you're not allowed to get sick! So tell those germs or viruses that we said NO. They have to go now!


----------



## NanaCaren

81brighteyes said:


> I turned on the computer to look at today's Knitting Paradise and was pleasantly surprised to find that the Tea Party was already started. Sam, you are really "on the ball". What fun reading the recipes and then to see the one for the "green smoothie cupcakes". I thought I was seeing it wrong, but what a smart idea. And then I read down to the Pumpkin Biscuits and realized that they were not for human beings! Doggone. Started a neckwarmer (another free online pattern) and it is knitting up nicely. Beautiful sunshine today, but rain and cooler temps for tomorrow. 'Can't complain as we still need rain. OK, who is going to open the bottle of champagne? We don't want tea tonight, Sam, so when are you pouring? ("Here's looking at you kid")


Champagne open and poured. :-D


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yum Caren! I can smell and feel the warmth of it!
> 
> Have been out of sorts throughout the day; think I'm coming down with a cold or flu....yucky..Congested, sore throat, stuffed up nose...achy but that could just be from the drop in temps and arthur visiting...lol ....hmph and deep sigh....
> 
> quote=NanaCaren]:roll: umm yes the number of legs is the only difference. :thumbup: I have snook new foods in many times. Mushrooms I had a hard time with for Michael, if they are small he is ok with them. Bread is ready to take out if the oven, keeping myself busy. Unexpected long night tonight. :?
> Fresh form the oven mmmm


[/quote]

My sister had a bug like that last week and she got so sick with it. I have heard it is going around it is the time of year when the temps. Change so drastically. Take care.


----------



## Spider

NanaCaren said:


> I learned very young to sew, some of my best memories are sewing Christmas presents for my siblings. I will see if I can make short form lessons if you start with simple pj's then work up to fancier ones. The bottoms will be two pieces and the elastic. If you use fleece no need he them. :lol:


You taught me how to post pictures, I think you could teach anyone how to do anything. I have a friend who can sew anything and do anything but she is 100 miles away. So you just don't go next door when you have a problem.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I started a sock (found my needle) . Still debating the yarn for the dog sweaters. I want to get more input from the "mom" first.  Feeling kinda slow tonight ...tired.
> 
> Glad to see new folks and those who have been absent. Healing thoughts for all in need.


That looks great, love the color.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> :roll: umm yes the number of legs is the only difference. :thumbup: I have snook new foods in many times. Mushrooms I had a hard time with for Michael, if they are small he is ok with them. Bread is ready to take out if the oven, keeping myself busy. Unexpected long night tonight. :?
> Fresh form the oven mmmm


Bread looks great, I need to make some, maybe tomorrow. 
Unexpected long nights can be a pain, especially if you are a morning person.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm reaching for my glass.....glug, glug, glug...past the sipping stage tonight...LOL


NanaCaren said:


> Champagne open and poured. :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Can I take a class on making PJ's also., I can do a blanket tried making pj's a few years ago and was cutting and sewing and thinking about everything I needed to get done and I only had one leg for the bottoms. Gave up. They all got blankets.


LOLOL!! You should have given that pair to someone, my family would have had a ball with it. lol :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yum Caren! I can smell and feel the warmth of it!
> 
> Have been out of sorts throughout the day; think I'm coming down with a cold or flu....yucky..Congested, sore throat, stuffed up nose...achy but that could just be from the drop in temps and arthur visiting...lol ....hmph and deep sigh....
> 
> Thanks, I had the toe the rest will be sliced and frozen to go with me to Punkin Chunkin. I won't be able to bake any while there. Sara is going to make cookies to go with. Glad she will be here to heck up on the animals. My brother is coming to stay with them, she doesn't had a car. Good news Sara put in applications last week she got a call back for yesterday for a place she worked before she moved away. Hoping she gets it will make things easier for all.
> 
> Healing energies wining their way to you, get better no being sick. Hugs for you.


----------



## RIO

Very NICE!! Thank you for the information...if I wasn't feeling so LOUSY I would have some champagne!!!

Love the recipes and little fun facts....

Rio



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 25 October 13
> 
> Welcome to another knitting tea party  sorry it is too cool to knit outside but curling up on the couch  needles in hand  fire in the fireplace  favorite movie on the dvd player  makes a very good day. I have everything but the fireplace. Lol
> 
> Today is champagne day. This should be of interest.
> 
> Champagne Day is October 25
> 
> Time to know some fun facts
> 
> Not that you needed an excuse to pop a cork, but global Champagne Day is October 25. In restaurants, bars, living rooms and maybe even (evolved) offices, wine drinkers around the planet will be sipping frothy bubbles from the Champagne region of France. Which, by the way, is the only place true Champagne comes from. Its not that other bubbly is bad; it just never tastes quite like the Real Deal.
> Here are some fun facts to know about Champagne while youre sipping:
> 
> 1. The Champagne region is the easiest wine region to visit in France. Just an hour and a half train ride from Paris, and youre there.
> 
> 2. Champagne is the most northern wine region in France and the wines have unbelievable freshness and crispness as a result.
> 
> 3. All Champagne can only be made from three grapes: chardonnay, pinot noir and pinot meunier.
> 
> 4. The bubbles in all Champagne are the result of a long, expensive process of a second fermentation inside each individual bottle. (Champagne, unlike cola or sparkling wateror even other sparkling winesis not carbonated).
> 
> 5. Champagne can only be made in Champagne, France. Sparkling wines made in other parts of France are called crémant.
> 
> 6. The biggest flavor differences between Champagne and other sparklers comes down to 2 things: minerality (which is the result of Champagnes amazing limestone soils) and creamy complexity (which is the result of the long years Champagne spends in contact with yeasts).
> 
> So if you have a bottle in the back pantry  raise a glass in celebration of the day.
> 
> Heidi is busy with this years Halloween costumes. Ayden and Avery are going to be jake the pirate. Of course there are no patterns for little vests with big lapels  but their outfits will be exact replicas. Heidi has a good eye and is very good and looking, cutting and then sewing and ending up with just what she wanted.
> 
> Last year ayden was batman and avery was robin  they even dyed his hair black. They make an impressive pair.
> 
> I think she is going to make bentley something  will have to wait and see what she comes up with. We will have candy for days  it has not been that long ago that she finally threw out what candy was left from last year. Too bad that avery loves chocolate  but he does share his recee peanut butter cups with grandpa.
> 
> Rustic Chickpea Stew with Apricots and Turnip {slow-cooker recipe
> 
> Serve over whole wheat couscous or a baked brown rice pilaf, and garnish with your choice of chopped parsley or cilantro.
> 
> Make use of the slow-cooker and clear out the pantry with this simple and rustic vegetarian stew. Serve over whole wheat couscous or brown rice pilaf.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 19 oz (540ml) can of chickpeas, drained and rinsed
> 28 oz can crushed tomatoes or 3 1/2 cups homemade tomato sauce
> 1 cup apple juice
> 2 tablespoons butter
> 1 medium onion, diced
> 2 garlic cloves, minced
> 1 cup/150g medium diced turnip
> 1/2 cup chopped dried apricots (about 12)
> zest of 1 large lemon
> 1 teaspoon ground cumin
> 1/2 teaspoon ground coriander
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Combine all the ingredients in a slow-cooker and stir to combine.
> 
> Cover and cook on low setting for 6 hours or on high for four hours.
> 
> Check turnip for tenderness and taste stew for seasoning.
> 
> Adjust salt if necessary and serve.
> 
> Basic Baked Brown Rice Pilaf
> 
> Serves/Yield: 8 servings
> 
> A reliable method for fluffy rice with great texture.
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 Tablespoon butter
> 1 teaspoon olive oil
> 1/2 onion, diced
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1 teaspoon spices of your choice
> 1 bay leaf
> 2 cups long grain brown rice
> 3-1/2 cups water
> 
> Instructions
> Preheat oven to 375F
> 
> Rinse rice in a fine-meshed sieve and drain well.
> 
> In the bottom of a French Oven, melt butter and oil together over medium heat.
> 
> Add onion and cook for 1 minute.
> 
> Add salt, spices and bay leaf to the onion and cook for an additional minute.
> 
> Add rice, stir well to combine, and toast together for 2 minutes.
> 
> Add the water, and bring to a boil. Stir the rice once, then cover and place in the middle of the oven.
> 
> Bake for 40 minutes, and then remove from oven, and let sit, covered, for an additional 10 minutes.
> 
> Fluff rice with a fork and serve
> 
> Notes
> 
> Favorite flavor combinations to add to the rice prior to cooking: 1 Tablespoon Garam Masala with 1/4 cup chopped apricots. 1 teaspoon dried thyme, 1/2 teaspoon celery seed, 1 cup chopped celery. 1 teaspoon cumin, 1 cup canned black beans.
> 
> Tonight is the next to the last football game. Then there are the playoffs  tinora has a good chance of winning their division championship. They could take it all the way to state finals which would be great  they have done that before  have never won  but it was an honor just to have made it that far.
> 
> Heidi just bought hand warmers for alexis and her girlfriends who are the team watergirls. They will be beside themselves if the team goes to state. Lexi is having so much fun in high school  it is just fun to watch and listen.
> 
> I havent done a desert for a while  thought this one might fit the bill. While it was still warm I think I would fork holes in the top and pour a warm lemon glaze over the top and allow to drizzle down the sides.
> 
> Gluten Free Chiffon Cake
> 
> As written, this recipe makes a light, vanilla-scented caked. To make a lemon chiffon cake, replace vanilla extract with two teaspoon lemon extract. For an orange chiffon cake, replace vanilla extract with one teaspoon orange oil.
> 
> About the author: Elizabeth Barbone of GlutenFreeBaking.com joins us every Tuesday with a new gluten-free recipe. She is the author of Easy Gluten-Free Baking. and "How to Cook Gluten-Free".
> 
> Every recipe we publish is tested, tasted, and Serious Eats-approved by our staff. Never miss a recipe again by following @SeriousRecipes on Twitter!
> 
> Special equipment: tube pan
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> serves 10 to 12
> 
> 1 1/2 cups (10.25 ounces) granulated sugar
> 1 1/4 cups (5 ounces) white rice flour
> 1/2 cup (3 ounces) potato starch
> 1/4 cup (1 ounce) tapioca starch
> 1 tablespoon baking powder
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 teaspoon xanthan gum
> 7 large eggs, separated
> 3/4 cup water
> 1/2 cup vegetable oil
> 2 teaspoons vanilla extract
> 1/4 teaspoon cream of tartar
> 
> Procedures
> 
> Adjust oven rack to middle position and preheat oven to 325°F.
> 
> Whisk together granulated sugar, white rice flour, potato starch, tapioca starch, baking powder, salt, and xanthan gum in medium bowl. Set aside.
> 
> In large mixing bowl, whisk together egg yolks, water, vegetable oil, and vanilla extract.
> 
> Add whisked dry ingredients. Mix until thick batter is thick and smooth.
> 
> In bowl of stand mixer fitted with whisk attachment, combine egg whites and cream of tartar. Whip on high speed until medium peaks form.
> 
> Add whipped egg whites, one quarter at a time, to batter. Fold, taking care not to deflate the batter, until no large lumps of egg whites remain.
> 
> Spoon batter into ungreased 10-inch tube (angel food) pan.
> 
> Bake until cake is golden brown and springs back to the touch, about one hour. Remove from oven and immediately invert pan either onto legs that are on the pan or onto the neck of a beer or wine bottle. Allow cake to cool in the pan upside down.
> 
> To remove cake from pan, run a knife around the outside of the cake and around the tube. Turn cake onto a serving plate. Store cake, covered, on the counter for up to four days.
> 
> And this one is especially for Darlene  please dont take offense Darlene  I just thought of you when I saw this recipe. It sounds really good.
> 
> Green Smoothie Cupcakes
> 
> Yield: 16 cupcakes
> Green Smoothie Ingredients:
> 
> 2 cups spinach leaves
> 1 cup plain yogurt
> 1/2 of a banana
> 1/2 cup coconut water
> 1/2 cup orange juice
> 
> Green Smoothie Directions:
> Put all ingredients in a blender and blend until smooth.
> 
> Green Smoothie Cupcake Ingredients:
> 1 3/4 cup cake flour, not self-rising
> 1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
> 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1/2 cup honey
> 2 large eggs
> 1/2 cup canola or vegetable oil
> 1 cup green smoothie (from above)
> 
> Green Smoothie Cupcake Directions:
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 F.
> 
> In a medium-sized mixing bowl, whisk together cake flour, baking powder, and baking soda.
> 
> Mix in sugar and honey.
> 
> Mix in eggs.
> 
> Mix in oil and smoothie until fully combined.
> 
> Fill cupcake liners 3/4 full.
> 
> Bake for 20 minutes or until cupcakes bounce back when lightly touched.
> 
> Green Smoothie Buttercream Frosting Ingredients:
> 1 cup unsalted butter, room temperature
> 3 cups powdered sugar
> 1/2 cup green smoothie (from above)
> 
> Green Smoothie Buttercream Frosting Directions:
> In a medium-sized mixing bowl, mix butter and powdered sugar for about three minutes on high speed.
> 
> Mix in the green smoothie a little bit at a time.
> 
> Spread or pipe on cooled cupcakes.
> 
> I love sharing recipes  can you tell  and I do have a lot of recipes. But I think that is enough for today.
> 
> But  there is always a but isnt there  I could let this end without including a recipe for our favorite canine friends (honest  Ill have a feline recipe next week)  and I think it sounds healthy.
> 
> Pumpkin Biscuits
> 
> Yield: 2 dozen 2-inch dog treats
> Source: SprinkleBakes original recipe
> 
> 1/2 cup pumpkin puree
> 3 eggs
> Pinch of salt
> 2 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
> 3-4 tablespoons brewed chamomile tea, divided
> 1 tablespoon honey
> 
> Preheat oven to 350F.
> 
> Place pumpkin puree, 2 eggs and pinch of salt in a large bowl. Mix with an electric hand mixer on low speed until combined.
> 
> Add the flour and mix again on low speed. Mixture will be very dry and crumbly.
> 
> Add brewed chamomile tea 1 tablespoon at a time and beat on low speed until a non-sticky workable dough is formed.
> 
> Knead until all the flour has been absorbed.
> 
> Roll into a ball and place on a sheet of parchment paper; flatten dough slightly with hands.
> 
> Cover dough with another sheet of parchment and roll to 1/2-inch thickness.
> 
> Remove top sheet of parchment and cut out biscuits with a cookie cutter. Transfer cut-outs to a parchment lined baking sheet.
> 
> Beat remaining egg, 1 tablespoon chamomile tea and 1 tablespoon honey together in a small bowl.
> 
> Brush mixture onto the cut-outs using a pastry brush.
> 
> Bake treats for 20 minutes.
> 
> Brush again with honey glaze and bake for an additional 20 minutes.
> 
> Transfer to a wire rack. Allow biscuits to cool completely before treating your buddy.
> 
> Note: Not into cookie cutters? A knife or pizza cutter may be used to cut the dough into squares before baking.
> 
> And thats all folks.
> 
> sam


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm reaching for my glass.....glug, glug, glug...past the sipping stage tonight...LOL


Me too!!! Sipping after second glass though. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, you're not allowed to get sick! So tell those germs or viruses that we said NO. They have to go now!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Champagne open and poured. :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Just skimmed the end of last week. Posted by mistake  Zoe is this early for you to have a storm like this? 

Finished a cowl today, frogged and rewound the yarn on another, just too many mistakes and had been on the needles too long! Two more to finish, hopefully before my yarn for the shawl gets here.

Sunny and not too bad today. DH has to be in Bloomington tomorrow to work a flu clinic for school I am going to go to the lys and knit. 

Prayers and hugs for all


----------



## Gweniepooh

Almost forgot...talked to Marianne late afternoon. Dr's office said they are double checking a few things...not to worry that when they run more checks it usually is a good sign HOWEVER she will not get results until Monday or Tuesday.
She's had a rough couple of nights also. Her mom is needing something every 15-20 minutes it seems and it is wearing Marianne out. Prayers for both of them. 

I'm signing off for now; plan on knitting just a bit more then heading to bed. Going to take a Theraflu severe cold/flu formula things first. Love & hugs to all. To those on the road either for work (like Ohio Kathy and Poledra's DH) or just on the road traveling for fun may traveling mercies be with you. Anyone needing uplifting and prayer whether physical ailments or mental stress you area also in my prayers. I value each and every one of you
special folks. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Bread looks great, I need to make some, maybe tomorrow.
> Unexpected long nights can be a pain, especially if you are a morning person.


I don't really care for unexpected long nights but know they are unavoidable. :/ 
The bread is the granary one I posted recently.


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> You taught me how to post pictures, I think you could teach anyone how to do anything. I have a friend who can sew anything and do anything but she is 100 miles away. So you just don't go next door when you have a problem.


   I am not sure I could teach anything I pass things on that I know how to do and if I am learning how it is easier for me to remember if I teach others at the same time. It does make it hard when there is no help close to you.


----------



## Spider

I think I will go get a small second glass. This is all Sams fault. I have been saying prayers for those that need when I read the posts. You are all so very special to me. Crocheting a baby beanie to go with the blanket I finished at work. Will take a picture when the ends get sew in.


----------



## Southern Gal

Spider said:


> Oh Kathy , happy vacation. Have a great time and drive carefully.
> 
> i agree, have a good calm relaxing vac. do stuff & relax with friends and family, it don't get any better than that
> wow, sassafras, pretty exciting stuff going on in your neck of the dessert. really sad that stuff like that goes on, prob. drugs involved somehow. just a sign of these times.
> sam, love the pics of the boys in their costumes. we are gearing up for our trunk or treat next thurs nite at church, we always have around 600 + kids, and thats not counting the adults who are with them, it will be a busy day all day, we do hot dogs and pop corn and have lemon aid & hot choc for everyone who comes by. its a good time, we shortened it to 2 hrs this yr. usually the little kids are done by 7, and w school the next day, if you go longer all you get then are the teenagers with their pillow cases and not a costume in site, phooee on that. some last yr even made the loop in parking lot 2x's that really burned me. i gave them spider rings that time.
> oh nana your bread looked so good, today i have had major tummy problems, i was afraid i was coming down with some bug, but have kept going. just sorta afraid to eat anything, i ate a biscuit a while ago.
> we have been preparing for a big yard sale, finally going through my sisters stuff on my carport and getting it gone, i did find a couple things of hers i am keeping for myself. old crystal dishes.you know with a yard sale you work your rear off. of course we had the usual ones stop by and want to get in there early. NOT... i figure i am early to bed tonight as it will be around 5:ish when we get outside, although we have everything done. i did go through stuff here and have major big time gotten rid of excess stuff. like cook ware i do not use and have not touched in yrs. too much clutter. with it all outside the utility room looks so much better. Books you wouldn't beleive the table full of paperbacks. wow, where did i have them all tucked.
> we are having some family drama here, moe checked herself into a rehab place a couple hrs away, she went through the ER and they took her by ambulance. so far they have done lots of blood work and found her thyroid is dead in the dirt. so thats major, and plays with your head also. i am proud of her for doing this and asking for help. i had both boys here wed. and she went that night, so i went in and talked to them about it, seemed to handle it ok. so i grabbed the clothes up and washed and dried them so when step dad got them in the morn, they would be cleaned for school. life goes on. tomorrow thomas and the youngest son are going to see her, the oldest Keagan can't cause he is in SAT tests at the college and can't miss or leave early. sooooo i will get him after and he can help with the yard sale. so funny, my niece ask me to go to these apartments and get a pr of leather boots she had left while on one of her binges and to tell the dude to stop bugging her, she is through being nice guy to him. so i went to the place i said to get the boots, the guy was clueless, found 2 pr of boots, i choose one pr. and then told him to lay off and stop pestering her, she was trying to straighten out her life and he was not helping, just causing problems for her and husband. so i had my say and left, got home and called her later and found out i was at the wrong apt and took some poor strangers leather boots. after i got up from rolling on the ground cracking up. i called the manager, who is our cousin and told her what i had done and after she got up off the floor also, she went to the right apt and got the boots and told the right dude off and i went up there and swapped the boots. :shock: :?: poor guy i tore into. i am a really laid back type, but when you mess with any of my bunch i will lay into you, and i did and boy did i really mess that one up. just another saga in my life. ok, think i am gonna go lay in bed and read and wind down. later guys.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Mainly just popping in so I can find the tea party.
> 
> Information on the KAP afghan squares w/guidelines will be posted soon. Please be patient....just wrapping up a few loose ends with the individual that will be collecting the squares. Thanks!


No hurry Gwen! You have enough to worry about, when you have time is fine. Glad you are getting help!


----------



## Spider

Southern gal, love it. I would love to have seen the look on his face. He probably deserved it for something. And I am with you. Anyone mess with my family members. Look out. Blue Bloods on.


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> I started a sock (found my needle) . Still debating the yarn for the dog sweaters. I want to get more input from the "mom" first.  Feeling kinda slow tonight ...tired.
> 
> Glad to see new folks and those who have been absent. Healing thoughts for all in need.


Love the colors


----------



## Queenmum

Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot...talked to Marianne late afternoon. Dr's office said they are double checking a few things...not to worry that when they run more checks it usually is a good sign HOWEVER she will not get results until Monday or Tuesday.
> She's had a rough couple of nights also. Her mom is needing something every 15-20 minutes it seems and it is wearing Marianne out. Prayers for both of them.
> 
> Oh, poor Marianne, she must be a nervous wreck. Please keep me informed about whatever treatment is on the horizon.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everybody. :-D :-D :-D :-D 

Sam another fantastic opener to our tea party. Mmmmm, champagne. I love it.

Also I can't wait to try the chickpea stew and the pumpkin biscuits.

Gage and I asked his teacher if we could make Halloween cupcakes for his class party. She gave us the thumbs up for it. I love doing stuff like this. Last year I made Easter egg shape cupcakes for his class. Gage decorated them with different colored and different sized sprinkles. The class wrote me a note and all signed saying Thank you.  I usually make up goodie bags for all the kids with pencils, stickers,etc. I thought cupcakes this year was a nice switch.

Prayers for all and I am sending up healing energy,hugs and prayers for all in need tonight.


----------



## Grankl

It will be interesting to see what Thursday brings.[/quote]
Flyty1n, 
That is sad that children can be so temperamental! Still fun to see all the cuties. Enjoy!


----------



## gagesmom

Good night all.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yum Caren! I can smell and feel the warmth of it!
> 
> Have been out of sorts throughout the day; think I'm coming down with a cold or flu....yucky..Congested, sore throat, stuffed up nose...achy but that could just be from the drop in temps and arthur visiting...lol ....hmph and deep sigh....
> 
> Thanks, I had the toe the rest will be sliced and frozen to go with me to Punkin Chunkin. I won't be able to bake any while there. Sara is going to make cookies to go with. Glad she will be here to heck up on the animals. My brother is coming to stay with them, she doesn't had a car. Good news Sara put in applications last week she got a call back for yesterday for a place she worked before she moved away. Hoping she gets it will make things easier for all.
> 
> Healing energies wining their way to you, get better no being sick. Hugs for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to Sara on the job. :thumbup: That is great that she'll be there when you are gone to the Punkin'Chunkin', how long are you all gone, just the weekend?
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody. :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> Sam another fantastic opener to our tea party. Mmmmm, champagne. I love it.
> 
> Also I can't wait to try the chickpea stew and the pumpkin biscuits.
> 
> Gage and I asked his teacher if we could make Halloween cupcakes for his class party. She gave us the thumbs up for it. I love doing stuff like this. Last year I made Easter egg shape cupcakes for his class. Gage decorated them with different colored and different sized sprinkles. The class wrote me a note and all signed saying Thank you.  I usually make up goodie bags for all the kids with pencils, stickers,etc. I thought cupcakes this year was a nice switch.
> 
> Prayers for all and I am sending up healing energy,hugs and prayers for all in need tonight.


 :thumbup: That will be a lot of fun and I imagine Gage loves it.


----------



## Poledra65

Southern Gal said:


> Spider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kathy , happy vacation. Have a great time and drive carefully.
> 
> i agree, have a good calm relaxing vac. do stuff & relax with friends and family, it don't get any better than that
> wow, sassafras, pretty exciting stuff going on in your neck of the dessert. really sad that stuff like that goes on, prob. drugs involved somehow. just a sign of these times.
> sam, love the pics of the boys in their costumes. we are gearing up for our trunk or treat next thurs nite at church, we always have around 600 + kids, and thats not counting the adults who are with them, it will be a busy day all day, we do hot dogs and pop corn and have lemon aid & hot choc for everyone who comes by. its a good time, we shortened it to 2 hrs this yr. usually the little kids are done by 7, and w school the next day, if you go longer all you get then are the teenagers with their pillow cases and not a costume in site, phooee on that. some last yr even made the loop in parking lot 2x's that really burned me. i gave them spider rings that time.
> oh nana your bread looked so good, today i have had major tummy problems, i was afraid i was coming down with some bug, but have kept going. just sorta afraid to eat anything, i ate a biscuit a while ago.
> we have been preparing for a big yard sale, finally going through my sisters stuff on my carport and getting it gone, i did find a couple things of hers i am keeping for myself. old crystal dishes.you know with a yard sale you work your rear off. of course we had the usual ones stop by and want to get in there early. NOT... i figure i am early to bed tonight as it will be around 5:ish when we get outside, although we have everything done. i did go through stuff here and have major big time gotten rid of excess stuff. like cook ware i do not use and have not touched in yrs. too much clutter. with it all outside the utility room looks so much better. Books you wouldn't beleive the table full of paperbacks. wow, where did i have them all tucked.
> we are having some family drama here, moe checked herself into a rehab place a couple hrs away, she went through the ER and they took her by ambulance. so far they have done lots of blood work and found her thyroid is dead in the dirt. so thats major, and plays with your head also. i am proud of her for doing this and asking for help. i had both boys here wed. and she went that night, so i went in and talked to them about it, seemed to handle it ok. so i grabbed the clothes up and washed and dried them so when step dad got them in the morn, they would be cleaned for school. life goes on. tomorrow thomas and the youngest son are going to see her, the oldest Keagan can't cause he is in SAT tests at the college and can't miss or leave early. sooooo i will get him after and he can help with the yard sale. so funny, my niece ask me to go to these apartments and get a pr of leather boots she had left while on one of her binges and to tell the dude to stop bugging her, she is through being nice guy to him. so i went to the place i said to get the boots, the guy was clueless, found 2 pr of boots, i choose one pr. and then told him to lay off and stop pestering her, she was trying to straighten out her life and he was not helping, just causing problems for her and husband. so i had my say and left, got home and called her later and found out i was at the wrong apt and took some poor strangers leather boots. after i got up from rolling on the ground cracking up. i called the manager, who is our cousin and told her what i had done and after she got up off the floor also, she went to the right apt and got the boots and told the right dude off and i went up there and swapped the boots. :shock: :?: poor guy i tore into. i am a really laid back type, but when you mess with any of my bunch i will lay into you, and i did and boy did i really mess that one up. just another saga in my life. ok, think i am gonna go lay in bed and read and wind down. later guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful news on rehab, that is a very big thing.
> Too funny on the boots, was laughing so hard, DH thought I'd lost my mind. lolol. :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...


----------



## Spider

It is a pretty funny story. Used to volunteer at the school for the Halloween parade or as they had to call it the fall festival. It was so fun the kids were all excited. Then a teacher told our youngest so. That his mother wasn't very creative with costumes. That was the part I hated about Halloween was coming up with costumes. One son was happy with anything the youngest wanted to be the most different. Poor thing had a mother who after the holiday could come up with all kinds of ideas.


----------



## kehinkle

Well, stopped for the night. Have 340 miles to go tomorrow to my ex SIL's. Talked to my nephew on the phone and they are looking forward to the visit. Been a while since I have seen them. Life sure does get in the way.

Sorry to hear that Marianne has to wait longer and that her mom is needing such attention. Talked to my mom tonight and she is doing okay. She did get some facts screwed up when talking to my nephew, but it is to be expected. Nothing major, just where I was exactly. 

Went to World Market today. Another place to stay out of! Anyway, saw this green thing in my cart so took a closer look. Thought it was a toy animal of some sort. When I touched it, it moved! It's a green tree frog. I got a container to put it in and showed one of the workers. She had no problem with it, but the cashier wouldn't even scan the container. I'll take it to my DS's and if they don't want it, it will go to DD1, who has frogs already. I'll try to get a pic tomorrow. 

Should think about getting to bed. Thank you, Caren, for the virtual champagne. Wine is on tap for next week.

See you all later. Hugs and best wishes to all.

OH Kathy


----------



## sassafras123

Southern girl loved boot story. Hope your daughter does well in rehab.
Prayers for Marianne and may she get some well earned rest.
Gwen, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> It is a pretty funny story. Used to volunteer at the school for the Halloween parade or as they had to call it the fall festival. It was so fun the kids were all excited. Then a teacher told our youngest so. That his mother wasn't very creative with costumes. That was the part I hated about Halloween was coming up with costumes. One son was happy with anything the youngest wanted to be the most different. Poor thing had a mother who after the holiday could come up with all kinds of ideas.


What a horrid thing for a teacher to say to a child. :thumbdown:


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Well, stopped for the night. Have 340 miles to go tomorrow to my ex SIL's. Talked to my nephew on the phone and they are looking forward to the visit. Been a while since I have seen them. Life sure does get in the way.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Marianne has to wait longer and that her mom is needing such attention. Talked to my mom tonight and she is doing okay. She did get some facts screwed up when talking to my nephew, but it is to be expected. Nothing major, just where I was exactly.
> 
> Went to World Market today. Another place to stay out of! Anyway, saw this green thing in my cart so took a closer look. Thought it was a toy animal of some sort. When I touched it, it moved! It's a green tree frog. I got a container to put it in and showed one of the workers. She had no problem with it, but the cashier wouldn't even scan the container. I'll take it to my DS's and if they don't want it, it will go to DD1, who has frogs already. I'll try to get a pic tomorrow.
> 
> Should think about getting to bed. Thank you, Caren, for the virtual champagne. Wine is on tap for next week.
> 
> See you all later. Hugs and best wishes to all.
> 
> OH Kathy


Interesting the things you can find in World Market, lol...Even things they don't sell.


----------



## Spider

It was true!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I used to love being Home Room Mother and organize the holiday parties....that was when we could still do home-made treats...they're totally banned now.

I opted for mano moscato rather than the Champagne--just went better with the Shrimp Diablo.

Sam, thanks for the great opening---love the recipes. Welcome all the newcomers...please hang around.



gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody. :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> Sam another fantastic opener to our tea party. Mmmmm, champagne. I love it.
> 
> Also I can't wait to try the chickpea stew and the pumpkin biscuits.
> 
> Gage and I asked his teacher if we could make Halloween cupcakes for his class party. She gave us the thumbs up for it. I love doing stuff like this. Last year I made Easter egg shape cupcakes for his class. Gage decorated them with different colored and different sized sprinkles. The class wrote me a note and all signed saying Thank you.  I usually make up goodie bags for all the kids with pencils, stickers,etc. I thought cupcakes this year was a nice switch.
> 
> Prayers for all and I am sending up healing energy,hugs and prayers for all in need tonight.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That doesn't make it a nice thing to say...luckily we never had to get too elaborate with the costumes....certainly not at great as Heidi's Batman and Robin....although, one year when we were redecorating, I made a dress for me and a vest for Dale out of the old drapes and went as Scarlett and Rhett....most of the people at the party knew they were our drapes so got it...but a few were clueless.



Spider said:


> It was true!!!!!


----------



## Sandy

Hi all! Just a quick check-in so I can get the notices (which doesn't help if I don't check them!). Maybe this week I can keep up better.


----------



## pammie1234

Maverick game tonight! Fun, but we lost. Good thing it is only preseason. Next week starts the "real" games. I am too tired to read, but I will return tomorrow after going to visit with my sis and some grand-nephews!


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party macde - we are so glad you stopped by - we hope you make us a regular stop when you are on line - we will be here all week pouring tea - there is always an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



macde said:


> I know I'm late to the tea party but just had to chime in. Pumpkin tea biscuits are just what my Muffie (avatar) will love. Thanks. The count down to our UK trip is on. THE MAN is getting very nervous. He has done all the planning & organizing. I'm hiding. Getting a lot of knitting done. Ha Ha. Oh, the icing on the cake, freezing rain this afternoon.
> Have a great weekend.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures nicho - thanks for sharing. so much heartache when one loses everything. hopefully they will soon have the fire under control.

sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney where the temperatures are much milder and little wind. Good conditions for the firefighters although everyone in the Blue Mountains needs to stay vigilant. Lots of heartbreak as people go back to inspect their ruined homes.
> Lost track of last week's events so to those suffering poor health I wish a quick return to good health and to those with depression and personal problems, may you soon find peace and contentment. I'm on a bit earlier than usual because there was no aqua class this morning. But, creature of habit that I am, I got out of bed early and turned up at the pool at the usual time - serious senior moment there! Never mind, it has meant an earlier start on the day's activities.
> Thanks for the recipes Sam. I like the sound of the chickpea one - another to add to my huge collection of "I'll try this one day" recipes. (Bit like the knitting pattern collection!)
> Today's photos are from parks around the Hornsby area. We are known as the Bushland Shire. You can see why. Enjoy and I'll check back later after I hang out some washing.


----------



## iamsam

to funny spider -

sam



Spider said:


> Good evening everyone, prayers for Charlotte and her husband and everyone else.
> Sun was out today and 55 but very windy, not great for allergies, but can't complain.
> Sam, the belly dancer didn't buy anything she just walked around swinging her hips and her long brads belt kept clanging and then she would take her scarf that was tied around her waist and swing it around. It was hilarious actually. The person with her looked at the antiques and turned to me and said the antiques are old, aren't they?? Tomorrow is the last day. Will miss it. Hugs to all. Tired tonight and need to be doing a lot of things. Need some energy.


----------



## iamsam

cudos to you mary - sounds like you are a real positive influence in her life.

sam



pacer said:


> Sam...enjoyed seeing last years costumes....it will be great to see Heidi's creations for this year. So glad that Alexis is enjoying high school.
> 
> Sassafras...glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better. Do take care and if needed go to the hospital so things don't get out of control.
> 
> Nannyof3...good to hear from you again.
> 
> Weather here is better than yesterday as there is no snow in the sky or on the ground. I like to see us get past October before seeing that lovely white stuff. Need to get ready for bed soon as I plan on being at work at 4AM so I can get off by noon and then go check out some yarn for my young student. She would love to learn to make a mini blanket (square) with some pink sparkly yarn. I told her I would see if I could find some and get a discount on it for her. She is so dainty and meticulous. She even sees her mistakes as she is making them and corrects it herself. Today she did 7 rows on her dishcloth in a one hour block of time. I am so pleased with her progress and her mother is so happy and supportive. The little girl told me tonight that she wants to learn to play violin because her mom played when she was a girl. She said if she plays violin that she will be able to think of her mom when she is playing.


----------



## iamsam

welcome grank - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we are going to be here all week so hope you drop by again very soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Grankl said:


> Lively group this tea party! I have not dropped in lately and should be knitting on the afghan lying in my lap but........ The chickpea recipe does sound yummy. DH did not eat legumes until the last few years. It was either learn to like them or start cooking! Hope the cooler temps are not aggravating the arthritis that slows us down. We are having trunk or treat at church tomorrow evening and it is always enjoyable to see the excited children in their costumes. Best get busy!
> Prayers for those battling the blazes!


----------



## iamsam

is that all one yarn sorlenna?

sam

I really like it.



Sorlenna said:


> I started a sock (found my needle) . Still debating the yarn for the dog sweaters. I want to get more input from the "mom" first.  Feeling kinda slow tonight ...tired.
> 
> Glad to see new folks and those who have been absent. Healing thoughts for all in need.


----------



## iamsam

looks yummy.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> :roll: umm yes the number of legs is the only difference. :thumbup: I have snook new foods in many times. Mushrooms I had a hard time with for Michael, if they are small he is ok with them. Bread is ready to take out if the oven, keeping myself busy. Unexpected long night tonight. :?
> Fresh form the oven mmmm


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to you gwen - get better quick.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yum Caren! I can smell and feel the warmth of it!
> 
> Have been out of sorts throughout the day; think I'm coming down with a cold or flu....yucky..Congested, sore throat, stuffed up nose...achy but that could just be from the drop in temps and arthur visiting...lol ....hmph and deep sigh....
> 
> quote=NanaCaren]:roll: umm yes the number of legs is the only difference. :thumbup: I have snook new foods in many times. Mushrooms I had a hard time with for Michael, if they are small he is ok with them. Bread is ready to take out if the oven, keeping myself busy. Unexpected long night tonight. :?
> Fresh form the oven mmmm


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party rio - so glad you stopped by - just in case you don't know - we will be here all week so do plan on stopping by again real soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



RIO said:


> Very NICE!! Thank you for the information...if I wasn't feeling so LOUSY I would have some champagne!!!
> 
> Love the recipes and little fun facts....
> 
> Rio


----------



## Spider

Welcome to all the new people. Will be fun getting to know you all. This is a great group.
Should go to sleep, can't believe I am still up.
Sam, did you watch Blue Bloods tonight?.


----------



## iamsam

southern gal - between you and gigi you keep me in stitches - my sides are so sore from laughing - you must not have left the other guy have a chance to say anything while you tore him a new one. glad the real owner of the boots didn't come while you were going out the door.

sam

healing energy zooming to moe - hope rehad does the trick.



Southern Gal said:


> Spider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kathy , happy vacation. Have a great time and drive carefully.
> 
> i agree, have a good calm relaxing vac. do stuff & relax with friends and family, it don't get any better than that
> wow, sassafras, pretty exciting stuff going on in your neck of the dessert. really sad that stuff like that goes on, prob. drugs involved somehow. just a sign of these times.
> sam, love the pics of the boys in their costumes. we are gearing up for our trunk or treat next thurs nite at church, we always have around 600 + kids, and thats not counting the adults who are with them, it will be a busy day all day, we do hot dogs and pop corn and have lemon aid & hot choc for everyone who comes by. its a good time, we shortened it to 2 hrs this yr. usually the little kids are done by 7, and w school the next day, if you go longer all you get then are the teenagers with their pillow cases and not a costume in site, phooee on that. some last yr even made the loop in parking lot 2x's that really burned me. i gave them spider rings that time.
> oh nana your bread looked so good, today i have had major tummy problems, i was afraid i was coming down with some bug, but have kept going. just sorta afraid to eat anything, i ate a biscuit a while ago.
> we have been preparing for a big yard sale, finally going through my sisters stuff on my carport and getting it gone, i did find a couple things of hers i am keeping for myself. old crystal dishes.you know with a yard sale you work your rear off. of course we had the usual ones stop by and want to get in there early. NOT... i figure i am early to bed tonight as it will be around 5:ish when we get outside, although we have everything done. i did go through stuff here and have major big time gotten rid of excess stuff. like cook ware i do not use and have not touched in yrs. too much clutter. with it all outside the utility room looks so much better. Books you wouldn't beleive the table full of paperbacks. wow, where did i have them all tucked.
> we are having some family drama here, moe checked herself into a rehab place a couple hrs away, she went through the ER and they took her by ambulance. so far they have done lots of blood work and found her thyroid is dead in the dirt. so thats major, and plays with your head also. i am proud of her for doing this and asking for help. i had both boys here wed. and she went that night, so i went in and talked to them about it, seemed to handle it ok. so i grabbed the clothes up and washed and dried them so when step dad got them in the morn, they would be cleaned for school. life goes on. tomorrow thomas and the youngest son are going to see her, the oldest Keagan can't cause he is in SAT tests at the college and can't miss or leave early. sooooo i will get him after and he can help with the yard sale. so funny, my niece ask me to go to these apartments and get a pr of leather boots she had left while on one of her binges and to tell the dude to stop bugging her, she is through being nice guy to him. so i went to the place i said to get the boots, the guy was clueless, found 2 pr of boots, i choose one pr. and then told him to lay off and stop pestering her, she was trying to straighten out her life and he was not helping, just causing problems for her and husband. so i had my say and left, got home and called her later and found out i was at the wrong apt and took some poor strangers leather boots. after i got up from rolling on the ground cracking up. i called the manager, who is our cousin and told her what i had done and after she got up off the floor also, she went to the right apt and got the boots and told the right dude off and i went up there and swapped the boots. :shock: :?: poor guy i tore into. i am a really laid back type, but when you mess with any of my bunch i will lay into you, and i did and boy did i really mess that one up. just another saga in my life. ok, think i am gonna go lay in bed and read and wind down. later guys.
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone... I havent read anything yet since I was on last (again). But just while I think of it I may as well ask my TP friends.... I was looking on KP at baby blankets and I have seen one I like, but it was posted May 2012 and it was a free pattern but now its not listed. :-( 
It is called Baby Blocks by Debbie Macomber ... one of the Shop on Blossom Street. It is a basket weave with a really nice border.
My question is do any of you happen to have the pattern ??


----------



## iamsam

thought you might like this - and they are fat free - how about that - so you can eat as many as you want. lol sam

What is candy corn and how is it made? 

What exactly is candy corn? 
Every Halloween, bags of triangle-shaped, yellow, orange and white candies fill trick-or-treat bags all over the country. And there are many bags to fill: According to the National Confectioners Association, candy companies will produce nearly 35 million pounds of the corny candy this year. That's about 9 billion individual kernels of corn. 
Candy corn is a sweet replicate of dried corn kernels. It's considered a "mellow cream," a name for a type of candy made from corn syrup and sugar that has a marshmallow-like flavor. Although candy corn tastes rich, it's actually fat-free.
Halloween Candy Image Gallery
Most people know the traditional candy corn with three stripes -- yellow at the bottom, orange at the center and white at the top -- but it also comes in a variety of other colors and flavors depending on the holiday:
	Brown, orange, and white Indian corn (the brown section is chocolate-flavored) for Thanksgiving
	Green, white and red Reindeer corn for Christmas
	Pink, red and white Cupid corn for Valentine's Day
	Pastel-colored Bunny corn for Easter
The traditional variety is most popular in the fall -- especially around Halloween. In fact, October 30 is National Candy Corn Day.
"Indian corn"
Candy corn has been around for more than a century. George Renninger of the Wunderlee Candy Company invented it in the 1880s. It was originally very popular among farmers and its look was revolutionary for the candy industry. The Goelitz Candy Company started making candy corn in 1900 and still makes it today, although the name has changed to the Jelly Belly Candy Company.
Although the recipe for candy corn hasn't changed much since the late 1800s, the way it's made has changed quite a bit. In the early days, workers mixed the main ingredients -- sugar, water and corn syrup -- in large kettles. Then they added fondant (a sweet, creamy icing made from sugar, corn syrup and water) and marshmallow for smoothness. Finally, they poured the entire mixture by hand into molds, one color at a time. Because the work was so tedious, candy corn was only available from March to November.
Today, machines do most of the work. Manufacturers use the "corn starch molding process" to create the signature design. A machine fills a tray of little kernel-shaped holes with cornstarch, which holds the candy corn in shape. Each hole fills partway with sweet white syrup colored with artificial food coloring. Next comes the orange syrup, and finally, the yellow syrup. Then the mold cools and the mixture sits for about 24 hours until it hardens. A machine empties the trays, and the kernels fall into chutes. Any excess cornstarch shakes loose in a big sifter. Then the candy corn gets a glaze to make it shine, and workers package it for shipment to stores.


----------



## busyworkerbee

sassafras123 said:


> Well good thing I am doing better. I would have had to take Hwy 395 to get there. There was a murder in ouR town at 5a.m. And suspect chased by police out of town on HWy 395. There were two people in trunk. Police killed suspect, people in trunk flown to Hosp. HWY 395 closed since and they are now bringing in floodlights.


Hope you are far enough away that the lights do not bother you. Hope the people in the boot recover.

What a way to wake for the day.

Seriously, calming vibs to the stressed and depressed, energy to the tired, healing energy being sent to those who need it, along with some patience to those who would rush thier healing.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I don't know why I am still up, but it gave me time to catch up. Thanks for the great start Sam- and hello to all. So sorry to hear the news about Charlotte - I hope Rick picks up her phone messages, I have left a couple over The last few days.


----------



## KateB

Spider said:


> Good evening everyone, prayers for Charlotte and her husband and everyone else.
> Sun was out today and 55 but very windy, not great for allergies, but can't complain.
> Sam, the belly dancer didn't buy anything she just walked around swinging her hips and her long brads belt kept clanging and then she would take her scarf that was tied around her waist and swing it around. It was hilarious actually. The person with her looked at the antiques and turned to me and said the antiques are old, aren't they?? Tomorrow is the last day. Will miss it. Hugs to all. Tired tonight and need to be doing a lot of things. Need some energy.


Meant to ask, what was the story with the pillow throwing woman?


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Yes! Feeling better, extra cortisone seems to be workingwelcome Wright's.
> Hope Charlotte better quickly.
> Sam.l, can't wait to try chickpea recipe. Made chicken soup today using squash, broccoli, kale and other left over r 're. YUM.


Glad you're feeling better! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Having trouble with my iPad.... Or my fingers... It's late so I will try again in the AM.


----------



## gagesmom

Well it is 3:15am here and unable to sleep right now. I am exhausted, but the wind is blowing and howling outside. I hope it dies down soon, as I wanna go to sleep.  

HI AZ


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yum Caren! I can smell and feel the warmth of it!
> 
> Have been out of sorts throughout the day; think I'm coming down with a cold or flu....yucky..Congested, sore throat, stuffed up nose...achy but that could just be from the drop in temps and arthur visiting...lol ....hmph and deep sigh....
> 
> Hope you're feeling better today. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Kate


----------



## busyworkerbee

Strange, all caught up, first time in weeks, hopefully will keep up better.

Went to bingo at footy club last night, was having usual good time, not winning anything, when hlaf way throu last book, fire alarm starts sounding. Ppacked everything into bag except pet, waiting, waiting, waiting, finally given word to evacuate, socfollowed Mum and others down internal stairs and out the back through the gaming area to downstairs smokers area. We stopped for a moment before being ibformed we had to go to the front, unfortunately, this meant re-entering building and going through sports bar and out the foyer. Just got to the bottom of front inside stairs when firies declared all was safe and we could come back in. So back upstairs again to resume bingo, Mum not happy with me, I had gotten behind her so was 1 of the 1st back up the stairs, not hearing her call to me for help. She got assistance from young, built security guard. However, after that I have decided that I am never wearing high heeled clogs to that venue again. Between trying to move faster than a snail, and burning lungs (think 1 of the bottom kitchens actually had a minor fire) I spent next several minutes coughing up a lung, drinking water and had a codiene painkiller to help lungs, oh and sore ears from the very loud alarms.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Hi Kate


Hi Mel! It's rotten when you can't sleep - happens to me often, but not last night fortunately! Off to a craft show today with two pals, looking forward to it. Hope you manage to drop off soon.


----------



## gagesmom

Oooooh a craft show, have fun. I hope I get to sleep soon too.


KateB said:


> Hi Mel! It's rotten when you can't sleep - happens to me often, but not last night fortunately! Off to a craft show today with two pals, looking forward to it. Hope you manage to drop off soon.


----------



## KateB

busyworkerbee said:


> Strange, all caught up, first time in weeks, hopefully will keep up better.
> 
> Went to bingo at footy club last night, was having usual good time, not winning anything, when hlaf way throu last book, fire alarm starts sounding. Ppacked everything into bag except pet, waiting, waiting, waiting, finally given word to evacuate, socfollowed Mum and others down internal stairs and out the back through the gaming area to downstairs smokers area. We stopped for a moment before being ibformed we had to go to the front, unfortunately, this meant re-entering building and going through sports bar and out the foyer. Just got to the bottom of front inside stairs when firies declared all was safe and we could come back in. So back upstairs again to resume bingo, Mum not happy with me, I had gotten behind her so was 1 of the 1st back up the stairs, not hearing her call to me for help. She got assistance from young, built security guard. However, after that I have decided that I am never wearing high heeled clogs to that venue again. Between trying to move faster than a snail, and burning lungs (think 1 of the bottom kitchens actually had a minor fire) I spent next several minutes coughing up a lung, drinking water and had a codiene painkiller to help lungs, oh and sore ears from the very loud alarms.


Glad it all turned out ok. I know what you mean about the noise from the alarms, it's deafening!


----------



## TNS

Just managed to get here, wow, Sam champagne! And lots of interesting recipe ideas, as usual. Sorry to hear Marilyn still waiting for results and Gwenie is incubating a cold. Lovely photos, Nico. Stay safe.
Healing wishes to everyone who is suffering, happy vibes to all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot...talked to Marianne late afternoon. Dr's office said they are double checking a few things...not to worry that when they run more checks it usually is a good sign HOWEVER she will not get results until Monday or Tuesday.
> She's had a rough couple of nights also. Her mom is needing something every 15-20 minutes it seems and it is wearing Marianne out. Prayers for both of them.
> 
> I'm signing off for now; plan on knitting just a bit more then heading to bed. Going to take a Theraflu severe cold/flu formula things first. Love & hugs to all. To those on the road either for work (like Ohio Kathy and Poledra's DH) or just on the road traveling for fun may traveling mercies be with you. Anyone needing uplifting and prayer whether physical ailments or mental stress you area also in my prayers. I value each and every one of you
> special folks. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Marianne must be so washed out. Thanks for the update.


----------



## dollyclaire

martina said:


> The recipes sound good , the champagne even better! Cheers everyone! (Even though it is only a cup of tea that I can use for my toasts to you. )


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

Patches39 said:


> Sam, great info, and love the receipts, will be trying some of them :-D
> Nice batman and robin. :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

Gweniepooh said:


> Mainly just popping in so I can find the tea party.
> 
> Information on the KAP afghan squares w/guidelines will be posted soon. Please be patient....just wrapping up a few loose ends with the individual that will be collecting the squares. Thanks!


Hello Gwen hope you are feeling much better, don't be overdoing things as it is so easy to be impatient and want to get on as I am sure you know only too well. We want you pain free and feeling good and back to doing Gwennies lol


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from windy Surrey, it's dry at the moment but not sure if it will stay that way for long.

Healing, happy and peaceful vibes to everyone.

Have a great week end and here's Saturday's photos.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

I like to mix the original candy corn with dry roasted peanuts and spoon them out together....sweet and salty!!

Of course, dentists says this is one of the worst candies as far as causing tooth decay...but one time a year should be alright?



thewren said:


> thought you might like this - and they are fat free - how about that - so you can eat as many as you want. lol sam
> 
> What is candy corn and how is it made?
> 
> What exactly is candy corn?
> Every Halloween, bags of triangle-shaped, yellow, orange and white candies fill trick-or-treat bags all over the country. And there are many bags to fill: According to the National Confectioners Association, candy companies will produce nearly 35 million pounds of the corny candy this year. That's about 9 billion individual kernels of corn.
> Candy corn is a sweet replicate of dried corn kernels. It's considered a "mellow cream," a name for a type of candy made from corn syrup and sugar that has a marshmallow-like flavor. Although candy corn tastes rich, it's actually fat-free.
> Halloween Candy Image Gallery
> Most people know the traditional candy corn with three stripes -- yellow at the bottom, orange at the center and white at the top -- but it also comes in a variety of other colors and flavors depending on the holiday:
> 	Brown, orange, and white Indian corn (the brown section is chocolate-flavored) for Thanksgiving
> 	Green, white and red Reindeer corn for Christmas
> 	Pink, red and white Cupid corn for Valentine's Day
> 	Pastel-colored Bunny corn for Easter
> The traditional variety is most popular in the fall -- especially around Halloween. In fact, October 30 is National Candy Corn Day.
> "Indian corn"
> Candy corn has been around for more than a century. George Renninger of the Wunderlee Candy Company invented it in the 1880s. It was originally very popular among farmers and its look was revolutionary for the candy industry. The Goelitz Candy Company started making candy corn in 1900 and still makes it today, although the name has changed to the Jelly Belly Candy Company.
> Although the recipe for candy corn hasn't changed much since the late 1800s, the way it's made has changed quite a bit. In the early days, workers mixed the main ingredients -- sugar, water and corn syrup -- in large kettles. Then they added fondant (a sweet, creamy icing made from sugar, corn syrup and water) and marshmallow for smoothness. Finally, they poured the entire mixture by hand into molds, one color at a time. Because the work was so tedious, candy corn was only available from March to November.
> Today, machines do most of the work. Manufacturers use the "corn starch molding process" to create the signature design. A machine fills a tray of little kernel-shaped holes with cornstarch, which holds the candy corn in shape. Each hole fills partway with sweet white syrup colored with artificial food coloring. Next comes the orange syrup, and finally, the yellow syrup. Then the mold cools and the mixture sits for about 24 hours until it hardens. A machine empties the trays, and the kernels fall into chutes. Any excess cornstarch shakes loose in a big sifter. Then the candy corn gets a glaze to make it shine, and workers package it for shipment to stores.


----------



## dollyclaire

kehinkle said:


> Well, stopped for the night. Have 340 miles to go tomorrow to my ex SIL's. Talked to my nephew on the phone and they are looking forward to the visit. Been a while since I have seen them. Life sure does get in the way.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Marianne has to wait longer and that her mom is needing such attention. Talked to my mom tonight and she is doing okay. She did get some facts screwed up when talking to my nephew, but it is to be expected. Nothing major, just where I was exactly.
> 
> Went to World Market today. Another place to stay out of! Anyway, saw this green thing in my cart so took a closer look. Thought it was a toy animal of some sort. When I touched it, it moved! It's a green tree frog. I got a container to put it in and showed one of the workers. She had no problem with it, but the cashier wouldn't even scan the container. I'll take it to my DS's and if they don't want it, it will go to DD1, who has frogs already. I'll try to get a pic tomorrow.
> 
> Should think about getting to bed. Thank you, Caren, for the virtual champagne. Wine is on tap for next week.
> 
> See you all later. Hugs and best wishes to all.
> 
> OH Kathy


Have a wonderful break, you deserve one after all your driving.


----------



## dollyclaire

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... I havent read anything yet since I was on last (again). But just while I think of it I may as well ask my TP friends.... I was looking on KP at baby blankets and I have seen one I like, but it was posted May 2012 and it was a free pattern but now its not listed. :-(
> It is called Baby Blocks by Debbie Macomber ... one of the Shop on Blossom Street. It is a basket weave with a really nice border.
> My question is do any of you happen to have the pattern ??


Go to www.debbiemacomber.com and you should get it there
http://www.debbiemacomber.com/knitters-club/free-patterns/baby-blocks


----------



## sugarsugar

dollyclaire said:


> Go to www.debbiemacomber.com and you should get it there
> http://www.debbiemacomber.com/knitters-club/free-patterns/baby-blocks


I have tried that, I think it has been taken off. That baby blocks one is different. 
This is the page on KP where I first saw it

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79978-1.html


----------



## sugarsugar

I am caught up. :thumbup: What a day! Got up this morning and let Oscar out and he was having trouble doing a poo... crying and not looking good. Anyway within an hour and more trying, he was shaking and hot and dribbling. :shock: (why does everyone get sick on a weekend?) So I rang my vet who said that he would need to be seen for sure but they were fully booked, so tried some more and got one and went down there. He shave around his bottom and tells me he has a prolapse! Not constipated though, so cortisone injection and some cream to bring home and put on (ugh, the things we mothers do) every two hours today and tomorrow and hopefully it should go down. IF NOT he may need surgery. He doesnt think it will get to that though and he is a lot happier but not right yet. Anyway a couple hours later he does a poo and it has twigs in it!! And so the day went on...


----------



## nittergma

Thanks Caren


NanaCaren said:


> Here is a link to the page.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209950-45.html


----------



## Southern Gal

Hi all, after a night of being so tired,but not being able to shut the mind off,but I did get some reading in.
I talked to Moe before her last fresh air break last night.she has been going to many group therapy sessions,one young punk psychiatrist,who Moe said was very arrogant and really clueless,was really talking down to them,(I think she comes by this honestly) cause she tore into him about his attitude and told him about himself.she said after that he seemed not so smarmy towards the group. She said it's a good bunch. Our church secretary went to the same place years ago to get off,the prescription pain medicine she was hooked on.
I was tired but not able to focus on tv,so I recorded all of my shows to watch later.
I have been awake since 4,so I got the coffee going. I baked some biscuits last night,the kind you whop out of a can.Bobby is gonna fix some bacon& eggs to go with them. 
Got to bundle up good this morning cause it's very chilly out.
Ohio Kathy,do you sleep in your van when you are on the road? I have wondered,just never ask..do you have a area in the van,you use for living space,I know you talk about laying and reading or working on some projects. I figure some of the time you can sit in a trucker' s lounge.so is your van equipped with lighting for night time,and when you sleep at night/day,do you pull into rest area's or w.m parking lots.I don't know why,but your on my mind this morning.
Purple I sure enjoyed the beautiful pictures from the garden you visited.
Well,it's almost 5:am & time to get moving...ugh!#@$&# I hate early. Later guys.


----------



## nittergma

Beautiful pictures PurpleFi, Looks very green. I'm going to miss it, Winter's coming!


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from windy Surrey, it's dry at the moment but not sure if it will stay that way for long.
> 
> Healing, happy and peaceful vibes to everyone.
> 
> Have a great week end and here's Saturday's photos.....


----------



## Pup lover

sugarsugar said:


> I am caught up. :thumbup: What a day! Got up this morning and let Oscar out and he was having trouble doing a poo... crying and not looking good. Anyway within an hour and more trying, he was shaking and hot and dribbling. :shock: (why does everyone get sick on a weekend?) So I rang my vet who said that he would need to be seen for sure but they were fully booked, so tried some more and got one and went down there. He shave around his bottom and tells me he has a prolapse! Not constipated though, so cortisone injection and some cream to bring home and put on (ugh, the things we mothers do) every two hours today and tomorrow and hopefully it should go down. IF NOT he may need surgery. He doesnt think it will get to that though and he is a lot happier but not right yet. Anyway a couple hours later he does a poo and it has twigs in it!! And so the day went on...


Oh Sugar, yes the things we mothers do! Poor Oscar unfortunately this probably wont stop him from eating sticks.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Good luck to Sara on the job. :thumbup: That is great that she'll be there when you are gone to the Punkin'Chunkin', how long are you all gone, just the weekend?


Sara is very excited about the job, she loved working for them before. I feel better with her being here, I dont have to rely on a neighbour to check on the. Animals. We leave on the 30th Oct. - 2nd Nov.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> :roll: umm yes the number of legs is the only difference. :thumbup: I have snook new foods in many times. Mushrooms I had a hard time with for Michael, if they are small he is ok with them. Bread is ready to take out if the oven, keeping myself busy. Unexpected long night tonight. :?
> Fresh form the oven mmmm


Yummy, would go good with my coffee this morning. :thumbup: 
Great way to start my day. Lets get to it. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm reaching for my glass.....glug, glug, glug...past the sipping stage tonight...LOL


 :lol: ditto.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Yummy, would go good with my coffee this morning. :thumbup:
> Great way to start my day. Lets get to it. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## martina

Southern Gal
Thanks for the story of the boots , I am sitting here laughing at that. Seriously I hope your daughter is well soon.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot...talked to Marianne late afternoon. Dr's office said they are double checking a few things...not to worry that when they run more checks it usually is a good sign HOWEVER she will not get results until Monday or Tuesday.
> She's had a rough couple of nights also. Her mom is needing something every 15-20 minutes it seems and it is wearing Marianne out. Prayers for both of them.
> 
> I'm signing off for now; plan on knitting just a bit more then heading to bed. Going to take a Theraflu severe cold/flu formula things first. Love & hugs to all. To those on the road either for work (like Ohio Kathy and Poledra's DH) or just on the road traveling for fun may traveling mercies be with you. Anyone needing uplifting and prayer whether physical ailments or mental stress you area also in my prayers. I value each and every one of you
> special folks. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


WOW! Let Marianne know that we are with her, in spirit, and things will be alright, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Spider said:


> I think I will go get a small second glass. This is all Sams fault. /quote]
> 
> You must never have a small glass of champagne, only large glasses are allowed!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good Morning from an overcast Great Bend. It rained from about 2am until 6am. The promised snow has yet to arrive. Lots of wind though, normal for this time of year. 

Coffee this morning is served. I am on the iPad so choices are limited. :-D


----------



## martina

Thanks for the coffee, we need it after all that champagne last night!


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Thanks for the coffee, we need it after all that champagne last night!


You are welcome, I need the coffee too. :roll:


----------



## purl2diva

Southern Gal,

Your story was the first post I read this morning. It's great to have a laugh first thing. I hope that Moe does well in rehab. That first step is the hardest.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thought I'd send you a cup of coffee this a.m. I'm sitting her drinking mine and catching up. I plan a full weekend of knitting...DH is off to a guy outing tomorrow and Monday is a day off for him, but pre-school is in session. It's a Teacher Institute Day and Security only needs to be in the building when students are in session. Time to do some fall yard work - will take pictures of the last of the flowers before we bring them in and start putting them down for their long winter's rest.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from windy Surrey, it's dry at the moment but not sure if it will stay that way for long.
> 
> Healing, happy and peaceful vibes to everyone.
> 
> Have a great week end and here's Saturday's photos.....


What a glorious garden!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I am caught up. :thumbup: What a day! Got up this morning and let Oscar out and he was having trouble doing a poo... crying and not looking good. Anyway within an hour and more trying, he was shaking and hot and dribbling. :shock: (why does everyone get sick on a weekend?) So I rang my vet who said that he would need to be seen for sure but they were fully booked, so tried some more and got one and went down there. He shave around his bottom and tells me he has a prolapse! Not constipated though, so cortisone injection and some cream to bring home and put on (ugh, the things we mothers do) every two hours today and tomorrow and hopefully it should go down. IF NOT he may need surgery. He doesnt think it will get to that though and he is a lot happier but not right yet. Anyway a couple hours later he does a poo and it has twigs in it!! And so the day went on...


Oh oh oh Puppy?! Poor Oscar! Poor you, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> Hi all, after a night of being so tired,but not being able to shut the mind off,but I did get some reading in.
> I talked to Moe before her last fresh air break last night.she has been going to many group therapy sessions,one young punk psychiatrist,who Moe said was very arrogant and really clueless,was really talking down to them,(I think she comes by this honestly) cause she tore into him about his attitude and told him about himself.she said after that he seemed not so smarmy towards the group. She said it's a good bunch. Our church secretary went to the same place years ago to get off,the prescription pain medicine she was hooked on.
> I was tired but not able to focus on tv,so I recorded all of my shows to watch later.
> I have been awake since 4,so I got the coffee going. I baked some biscuits last night,the kind you whop out of a can.Bobby is gonna fix some bacon& eggs to go with them.
> Got to bundle up good this morning cause it's very chilly out.
> Ohio Kathy,do you sleep in your van when you are on the road? I have wondered,just never ask..do you have a area in the van,you use for living space,I know you talk about laying and reading or working on some projects. I figure some of the time you can sit in a trucker' s lounge.so is your van equipped with lighting for night time,and when you sleep at night/day,do you pull into rest area's or w.m parking lots.I don't know why,but your on my mind this morning.
> Purple I sure enjoyed the beautiful pictures from the garden you visited.
> Well,it's almost 5:am & time to get moving...ugh!#@$&# I hate early. Later guys.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from windy Surrey, it's dry at the moment but not sure if it will stay that way for long.
> 
> Healing, happy and peaceful vibes to everyone.
> 
> Have a great week end and here's Saturday's photos.....


So lovely, makes one really relax, just would like to be there. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

9:45am here and there was a reason why the wind was howling this morning at 3am. We woke up to SNOW, everywhere. Thick, wet snow. It is so heavy that our tree branches are bending and they look like they will snap.Yuck :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 

I will see if I can post a picture after breakfast


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Thought I'd send you a cup of coffee this a.m. I'm sitting her drinking mine and catching up. I plan a full weekend of knitting...DH is off to a guy outing tomorrow and Monday is a day off for him, but pre-school is in session. It's a Teacher Institute Day and Security only needs to be in the building when students are in session. Time to do some fall yard work - will take pictures of the last of the flowers before we bring them in and start putting them down for their long winter's rest.


Love the coffee :thumbup: :thumbup: 
A week end of knitting sounds so relaxing. November I might fit one in.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Did someone mention Champagne? Well, if there is some left, of course I will join you!

I had almost caught up with last week's tea party, when my brother and his partner arrived for a visit. That, of course, mean that the rest of the family descended on us to see uncle and aunt, so that was the end of any socialising with my knitting friends! Maybe I shall have some calmer days to come.

Right now, I am taking a break from the little jumper I am making, which has an intarsia penguin on the front. Intarsia has to be my least favourite knitting technique, probably because I am not very good at it. I am never very happy with the end result, but this looks reasonably easy, so I am going to give it my best shot.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning from an overcast Great Bend. It rained from about 2am until 6am. The promised snow has yet to arrive. Lots of wind though, normal for this time of year.
> 
> Coffee this morning is served. I am on the iPad so choices are limited. :-D


Lovely, my second cup. :-D


----------



## jonibee

Love Batman and Robin...


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> Thought I'd send you a cup of coffee this a.m. I'm sitting her drinking mine and catching up. I plan a full weekend of knitting...DH is off to a guy outing tomorrow and Monday is a day off for him, but pre-school is in session. It's a Teacher Institute Day and Security only needs to be in the building when students are in session. Time to do some fall yard work - will take pictures of the last of the flowers before we bring them in and start putting them down for their long winter's rest.


Cute, love the little dog. So cute :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> Did someone mention Champagne? Well, if there is some left, of course I will join you!
> 
> I had almost caught up with last week's tea party, when my brother and his partner arrived for a visit. That, of course, mean that the rest of the family descended on us to see uncle and aunt, so that was the end of any socialising with my knitting friends! Maybe I shall have some calmer days to come.
> 
> Right now, I am taking a break from the little jumper I am making, which has an intarsia penguin on the front. Intarsia has to be my least favourite knitting technique, probably because I am not very good at it. I am never very happy with the end result, but this looks reasonably easy, so I am going to give it my best shot.


Yes yes there is still some left.  had plenty on hand for watching MotoGP and Formula1 in the wee small hours of today.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> 9:45am here and there was a reason why the wind was howling this morning at 3am. We woke up to SNOW, everywhere. Thick, wet snow. It is so heavy that our tree branches are bending and they look like they will snap.Yuck :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> I will see if I can post a picture after breakfast


Try and think positive, dear Melody!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Did someone mention Champagne? Well, if there is some left, of course I will join you!
> 
> I had almost caught up with last week's tea party, when my brother and his partner arrived for a visit. That, of course, mean that the rest of the family descended on us to see uncle and aunt, so that was the end of any socialising with my knitting friends! Maybe I shall have some calmer days to come.
> 
> Right now, I am taking a break from the little jumper I am making, which has an intarsia penguin on the front. Intarsia has to be my least favourite knitting technique, probably because I am not very good at it. I am never very happy with the end result, but this looks reasonably easy, so I am going to give it my best shot.


I actually enjoy intarsia- so if there is anything you think you can get help with at our vast distance- perhaps you could PM me?


----------



## gottastch

sugarsugar said:


> I have tried that, I think it has been taken off. That baby blocks one is different.
> This is the page on KP where I first saw it
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79978-1.html


It doesn't look like it but the link to the pattern is the same one. I downloaded it and took a look at it, it is the same as your photo link


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Guidelines for Afghan for KAP 2014*

First let me say what a wonderful idea Shirley and Martina have had about this project. This afghan will be the prize in a drawing that will be held for those attending the the Knit-a-Palooza 2014. Hopefully this will give those unable to attend an opportunity to participate somewhat virtually. *jheiens (Ohio Joy)* will be heading this up. She will keep me in the loop so I know how things are going.

* PLEASE FOLLOW THE GUIDELINES BELOW

1. ANYONE of the KTP may send in a square(s) for the afghan
2. Squares must be 8 inches x 8 inches (20.3 cm x 20.3 cm) . This is a time where SIZE DOES MATTER!!!
3. Yarn must be acrylic and worsted weight
4. YOU choose the pattern
5. You choose the color(s)
6. Contributors may send in from 1 to no more than 5 squares
7. knit or crochet 
8. Strict DEADLINE... All squares need to be received by jheiens no later than June 1, 2014
9. It is the contributors responsibility to PM jheiens (ohio joy) and obtain her mailing address. No address is to be posted on the website for security/privacy concerns.

Ohio Joy (jheiens) will be assembling the afghan which is a HUGE task and one greatly appreciated.

It is my understanding that some have already given their name to Shirley about sending in a square. She will forward those names to jheines. To make it easier for jheines (Ohio Joy) please don't just post this info on teaparty...PM jheiens your intentions to contribute It will be critical that everyone adhere to the deadline. I can not emphasize this enough please.

I will repost this information from time to time as we are always getting new folks and...we all know about c.r.a.f.t.!

Note to Ohio Joy/jheiens If I've left anything out or misrepresented anything please let me know! You've got my number & email. Again a HUGE thank you and {{HUG}}. Gwen*


----------



## gottastch

Woo hoo, Gwen (and Ohio Joy) what fun...I'm already looking for a pattern for my square!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> That doesn't make it a nice thing to say...luckily we never had to get too elaborate with the costumes....certainly not at great as Heidi's Batman and Robin....although, one year when we were redecorating, I made a dress for me and a vest for Dale out of the old drapes and went as Scarlett and Rhett....most of the people at the party knew they were our drapes so got it...but a few were clueless.


LOLOL!!! Don't you just LOVE Carol Burnett. lol you didn't use the curtain rod? lolol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Maverick game tonight! Fun, but we lost. Good thing it is only preseason. Next week starts the "real" games. I am too tired to read, but I will return tomorrow after going to visit with my sis and some grand-nephews!


Hope Saturday is a good day for you. Hugs.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from windy Surrey, it's dry at the moment but not sure if it will stay that way for long.
> 
> Healing, happy and peaceful vibes to everyone.
> 
> Have a great week end and here's Saturday's photos.....


Good morning, Purple. Lovely photos. It's not so foggy here this morning and the weather people are saying we may actually get a little rain tomorrow. I think we've had one of the driest Octobers on record this year. Ok by me.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... I havent read anything yet since I was on last (again). But just while I think of it I may as well ask my TP friends.... I was looking on KP at baby blankets and I have seen one I like, but it was posted May 2012 and it was a free pattern but now its not listed. :-(
> It is called Baby Blocks by Debbie Macomber ... one of the Shop on Blossom Street. It is a basket weave with a really nice border.
> My question is do any of you happen to have the pattern ??


Here it is, it's really pretty. 
http://www.debbiemacomber.com/knitters-club/free-patterns/baby-blocks
Just click on the blue Download Word Doc


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Strange, all caught up, first time in weeks, hopefully will keep up better.
> 
> Went to bingo at footy club last night, was having usual good time, not winning anything, when hlaf way throu last book, fire alarm starts sounding. Ppacked everything into bag except pet, waiting, waiting, waiting, finally given word to evacuate, socfollowed Mum and others down internal stairs and out the back through the gaming area to downstairs smokers area. We stopped for a moment before being ibformed we had to go to the front, unfortunately, this meant re-entering building and going through sports bar and out the foyer. Just got to the bottom of front inside stairs when firies declared all was safe and we could come back in. So back upstairs again to resume bingo, Mum not happy with me, I had gotten behind her so was 1 of the 1st back up the stairs, not hearing her call to me for help. She got assistance from young, built security guard. However, after that I have decided that I am never wearing high heeled clogs to that venue again. Between trying to move faster than a snail, and burning lungs (think 1 of the bottom kitchens actually had a minor fire) I spent next several minutes coughing up a lung, drinking water and had a codiene painkiller to help lungs, oh and sore ears from the very loud alarms.


 :shock: Oh my, who says bingo isn't an exciting game!! Yes, sounds like sneakers would be a much better shoe choice next time. Hope the lungs are feeling much better today.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from windy Surrey, it's dry at the moment but not sure if it will stay that way for long.
> 
> Healing, happy and peaceful vibes to everyone.
> 
> Have a great week end and here's Saturday's photos.....


Good morning, so beautiful. All is still and quiet here.
Took you all a couple fall pictures the other day while walking to Marlas' (DSM) house.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> I have tried that, I think it has been taken off. That baby blocks one is different.
> This is the page on KP where I first saw it
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79978-1.html


Maybe PM the person who posted and ask them if it is the same or if there is another one and where to find that particular pattern.


----------



## Designer1234

gottastch said:


> Woo hoo, Gwen (and Ohio Joy) what fun...I'm already looking for a pattern for my square!!!!!


I've got mine started already! I will send the names I have seen on line, but let Ohio Joy know yourself to confirm as I don't want to miss anyone. This should be fun.

I think I might crochet one or two too!

---
Good morning everyone -- It is a beautiful sunny day although they keep telling us that snow is on the way. It looks like a September sunny Calgary day. It is a bit chilly but blue sky with out a cloud.

Melody - I know what that feeling is when you get that huge first snowfall. Not looking forward to it. I love watching the children run out and play in it though.

Prayers are going out for Sassifras, Charlotte, Marianne, and others who are having health difficulties. I haven't really checked out this new TP so will do that now.

I have the yoke of my orange cardigan nearly finished. I am doing top down and soon will be joining under the arms and starting the bottom portion. I alway add a few extra stitches as I am two sizes - medium above the waist and a size larger over the hips -- so I need more room for my bottom half -I have heard of doing short rows on the top and adding the width that way but have never tried it -

- I always envy the tall small hipped women but it doesn't do me much good. I am trying to decide whether to do plain stocking stitch and use the other yarn as the accent for the collar and cuffs, or whether to put a vertical pattern in the bottom portion, and then the different collar and possibly cuffs. I definitely want to use the other yarn as it is so pretty and goes so well with this soft pumpkin color- It isn't a 'bright' orange. Really a pretty color. Never know until I get there.

I am also debating whether to hold the stitches on the yoke on a length of yarn or cast them off, and then do the bottom from side to side like I do the coat of many colors. I would have to make sure that the stitch number would work at the yoke edge and then short rows for the width increase. decisions decisions-- This is what is called Thinking out loud!


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> I am caught up. :thumbup: What a day! Got up this morning and let Oscar out and he was having trouble doing a poo... crying and not looking good. Anyway within an hour and more trying, he was shaking and hot and dribbling. :shock: (why does everyone get sick on a weekend?) So I rang my vet who said that he would need to be seen for sure but they were fully booked, so tried some more and got one and went down there. He shave around his bottom and tells me he has a prolapse! Not constipated though, so cortisone injection and some cream to bring home and put on (ugh, the things we mothers do) every two hours today and tomorrow and hopefully it should go down. IF NOT he may need surgery. He doesnt think it will get to that though and he is a lot happier but not right yet. Anyway a couple hours later he does a poo and it has twigs in it!! And so the day went on...


Poor Oscar, sometimes dogs, like children, really don't know what's good or bad for them. :? Glad he seems to be coming to rights and hopefully, he will not need a surgery soon or later. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Sara is very excited about the job, she loved working for them before. I feel better with her being here, I dont have to rely on a neighbour to check on the. Animals. We leave on the 30th Oct. - 2nd Nov.


 :thumbup: 4 days, that will be great if you get to do and see a few things. Is it in Delaware?


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> I've got mine started already! I will send the names I have seen on line, but let Ohio Joy know yourself to confirm as I don't want to miss anyone. This should be fun.
> 
> I think I might crochet one or two too!


Done and done, Shirley


----------



## Kathleendoris

NanaCaren said:


> Yes yes there is still some left.  had plenty on hand for watching MotoGP and Formula1 in the wee small hours of today.


The Formula 1 will be on at 8.30 tomorrow morning here, and since tomorrow is the day that our clocks go back from British summer time to Greenwich Mean Time, we will be gaining an hour! I might just watch some of the race - there are worse things to do with that extra hour. When my daughters lived at home, they were big fans, so I mostly used to watch it with them, but I have rather got out of the habit.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning from an overcast Great Bend. It rained from about 2am until 6am. The promised snow has yet to arrive. Lots of wind though, normal for this time of year.
> 
> Coffee this morning is served. I am on the iPad so choices are limited. :-D


I like that one, makes me think of Italy and sitting at a cafe.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Thought I'd send you a cup of coffee this a.m. I'm sitting her drinking mine and catching up. I plan a full weekend of knitting...DH is off to a guy outing tomorrow and Monday is a day off for him, but pre-school is in session. It's a Teacher Institute Day and Security only needs to be in the building when students are in session. Time to do some fall yard work - will take pictures of the last of the flowers before we bring them in and start putting them down for their long winter's rest.


I always liked that one. I wonder though, if it took longer to put the curlers in the childs hair or the dogs. lol


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Woo hoo, Gwen (and Ohio Joy) what fun...I'm already looking for a pattern for my square!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too!


----------



## gottastch

The tornado in my life, namely DH, has "left the building" to go to the college football game today. I've picked up after him and am enjoying the quiet and my coffee  I need to knit another "Itty Bitty Bear" today so I'd better get cracking  I also have my instructions printed to make dear niece a type of "swaddle me" blanket. This one has ties on it that come from the center back around. I only need a yard of material (she has requested fleece in maybe a camo print) and some double-fold bias tape. I'm not too much of a sewer but think I can manage this for her. I have a coupon to use at Hancock Fabrics for 15% off my entire purchase so think I will mosey over there first, get what I need and then settle in for some quiet time with my knitting needles. Hope you all have a wonderful day/weekend!


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I've got mine started already! I will send the names I have seen on line, but let Ohio Joy know yourself to confirm as I don't want to miss anyone. This should be fun.
> 
> I think I might crochet one or two too!
> 
> ---
> Good morning everyone -- It is a beautiful sunny day although they keep telling us that snow is on the way. It looks like a September sunny Calgary day. It is a bit chilly but blue sky with out a cloud.
> 
> Melody - I know what that feeling is when you get that huge first snowfall. Not looking forward to it. I love watching the children run out and play in it though.
> 
> Prayers are going out for Sassifras, Charlotte, Marianne, and others who are having health difficulties. I haven't really checked out this new TP so will do that now.
> 
> I have the yoke of my orange cardigan nearly finished. I am doing top down and soon will be joining under the arms and starting the bottom portion. I alway add a few extra stitches as I am two sizes - medium above the waist and a size larger over the hips -- so I need more room for my bottom half -I have heard of doing short rows on the top and adding the width that way but have never tried it -
> 
> - I always envy the tall small hipped women but it doesn't do me much good. I am trying to decide whether to do plain stocking stitch and use the other yarn as the accent for the collar and cuffs, or whether to put a vertical pattern in the bottom portion, and then the different collar and possibly cuffs. I definitely want to use the other yarn as it is so pretty and goes so well with this soft pumpkin color- It isn't a 'bright' orange. Really a pretty color. Never know until I get there.
> 
> I am also debating whether to hold the stitches on the yoke on a length of yarn or cast them off, and then do the bottom from side to side like I do the coat of many colors. I would have to make sure that the stitch number would work at the yoke edge and then short rows for the width increase. decisions decisions-- This is what is called Thinking out loud!


 :thumbup: Will send her a PM. 
I'm sure Shirley that whatever you decide, it's going to look stunning. It will be fun to watch you create it and all. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> Maybe PM the person who posted and ask them if it is the same or if there is another one and where to find that particular pattern.


I just checked it -- it looks like an ordinary basket weave pattern and the edge looks like a 2 or 3 stitch basket weave pattern too.

YOu could make the basketweave center with the larger (5 or 6 Stitch squares - and then pick up the edging and do a 3 stitch by 3 stitch basket weave edge. It is very pretty. Lots of ways to do the basketweave which from what the lady said it made from two sizes of the basket weave pattern. It looks like she made the smaller basketweave into a ruffle by adding more stitches along the edging - making sure you would have multiples of 3 and that would give it the ruffle?? Let us see what you end up with -- it is a lovely afghan.


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Will send her a PM.
> I'm sure Shirley that whatever you decide, it's going to look stunning. It will be fun to watch you create it and all. :thumbup:


I love starting from scratch - never know what I will end up with so it is always a surprise - hopefully a good one.

I will let you know what I am doing as I do it grin.


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> The tornado in my life, namely DH, has "left the building" to go to the college football game today. I've picked up after him and am enjoying the quiet and my coffee  I need to knit another "Itty Bitty Bear" today so I'd better get cracking  I also have my instructions printed to make dear niece a type of "swaddle me" blanket. This one has ties on it that come from the center back around. I only need a yard of material (she has requested fleece in maybe a camo print) and some double-fold bias tape. I'm not too much of a sewer but think I can manage this for her. I have a coupon to use at Hancock Fabrics for 15% off my entire purchase so think I will mosey over there first, get what I need and then settle in for some quiet time with my knitting needles. Hope you all have a wonderful day/weekend!


 You have one of those too? Mine is still in bed, had to give him a muscle relaxer last night, he pulled a muscle in his lower back so not feeling to good, having a hard time moving. If it doesn't let up by Monday, when we get back from the surgeon in Denver, I'll be taking him to the doctor here. He never does anything halfway, he either does it good or not at all. :? 
Have fun with the knitting and sewing, I miss having a Hancocks close by.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, so beautiful. All is still and quiet here.
> Took you all a couple fall pictures the other day while walking to Marlas' (DSM) house.


Isn't it lovely when there are mature trees down the street!


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I love starting from scratch - never know what I will end up with so it is always a surprise - hopefully a good one.
> 
> I will let you know what I am doing as I do it grin.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Isn't it lovely when there are mature trees down the street!


It is, I wish we had one, but ours are just little apple trees I planted a month or so ago.  
The Girl across the street has a nice big tree, the kids have a swing in it and the leaves are so pretty, since that's the view from the front window, I can't complain too much.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*UPDATE ON AFGHAN* Do NOT join your squares!!! Also checking to see what US worsted is equivalent to in UK and will post info. If anyone knows for SURE please PM me. Thanks,
Gwen


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> is that all one yarn sorlenna?
> 
> sam
> 
> I really like it.


It is! A self-striper, Deborah Norville Serenity Sock yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I've got mine started already! I will send the names I have seen on line, but let Ohio Joy know yourself to confirm as I don't want to miss anyone. This should be fun.
> 
> I think I might crochet one or two too!
> 
> ---
> Good morning everyone -- It is a beautiful sunny day although they keep telling us that snow is on the way. It looks like a September sunny Calgary day. It is a bit chilly but blue sky with out a cloud.
> 
> Melody - I know what that feeling is when you get that huge first snowfall. Not looking forward to it. I love watching the children run out and play in it though.
> 
> Prayers are going out for Sassifras, Charlotte, Marianne, and others who are having health difficulties. I haven't really checked out this new TP so will do that now.
> 
> I have the yoke of my orange cardigan nearly finished. I am doing top down and soon will be joining under the arms and starting the bottom portion. I alway add a few extra stitches as I am two sizes - medium above the waist and a size larger over the hips -- so I need more room for my bottom half -I have heard of doing short rows on the top and adding the width that way but have never tried it -
> 
> - I always envy the tall small hipped women but it doesn't do me much good. I am trying to decide whether to do plain stocking stitch and use the other yarn as the accent for the collar and cuffs, or whether to put a vertical pattern in the bottom portion, and then the different collar and possibly cuffs. I definitely want to use the other yarn as it is so pretty and goes so well with this soft pumpkin color- It isn't a 'bright' orange. Really a pretty color. Never know until I get there.
> 
> I am also debating whether to hold the stitches on the yoke on a length of yarn or cast them off, and then do the bottom from side to side like I do the coat of many colors. I would have to make sure that the stitch number would work at the yoke edge and then short rows for the width increase. decisions decisions-- This is what is called Thinking out loud!


I have only childhood memories of the first snowfall- the silence that there is on those mornings as the birds shiver and don't greet the dawn with the same gusto- and the thrill of tip toeing to the window- and sure enough the snow has fallen everything is blanketed white and maybe a robin has left tracks but that is the only sign of life! For me it was the most wonderful experience. Walking to school in the blizzard when the school bus failed to turn up and Mum insisted I was old enough to walk to school with my two younger brothers (they were just 5) has to be my scariest ever memory. The distance is nearly a mile and a half.


----------



## nittergma

We have a fairly windy day here, sun off and on and pretty cold! How's your weather Sam? snow yet?
We just had the power go out for about 1/2 hour and my computer monitor has been acting up for a while now. I hope I don't lose it I will really miss being at KTP if that happens. 
I hope you get a knitting weekend soon Caren and gottastch what a pretty blanket! 
I'll keep reading and hope the electricity stays on LOL I guess it's still off the generator is on!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay...info on yarn weight...will refer to it as "ply"...

Yarn Standard Symbol "4" Medium Worsted, Afghan, Aran, 10-ply , 1620 st/inch, 7 to 9 needle size US 4.5-5.5 mm UK

Hope this helps...got this from Yarn council


Gweniepooh said:


> *UPDATE ON AFGHAN* Do NOT join your squares!!! Also checking to see what US worsted is equivalent to in UK and will post info. If anyone knows for SURE please PM me. Thanks,
> Gwen


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> The tornado in my life, namely DH, has "left the building" to go to the college football game today. I've picked up after him and am enjoying the quiet and my coffee  I need to knit another "Itty Bitty Bear" today so I'd better get cracking  I also have my instructions printed to make dear niece a type of "swaddle me" blanket. This one has ties on it that come from the center back around. I only need a yard of material (she has requested fleece in maybe a camo print) and some double-fold bias tape. I'm not too much of a sewer but think I can manage this for her. I have a coupon to use at Hancock Fabrics for 15% off my entire purchase so think I will mosey over there first, get what I need and then settle in for some quiet time with my knitting needles. Hope you all have a wonderful day/weekend!


Oh Kathy I love your sense of humour! I just wish I still had my tornado!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> It is, I wish we had one, but ours are just little apple trees I planted a month or so ago.
> The Girl across the street has a nice big tree, the kids have a swing in it and the leaves are so pretty, since that's the view from the front window, I can't complain too much.


And there fore only just establishing their rooting system! They will grow when taken care of! As I am sure you will!


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! Don't you just LOVE Carol Burnett. lol you didn't use the curtain rod? lolol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


I adore Carol Burnett--always have. That has got to be one of the funniest skits she ever did (and loved Mama & family as well).

I'm off to a slow start this morning; my nose is a bit stuffy but I refuse to catch a cold (think it is actually just a change in the weather, as we had a cold rain yesterday). I need to get working on something so am trying to muster some energy. Last night I made it about halfway through the sock gusset so that was progress.

Oldest DD called and said their house closing has been pushed back at least until the end of Nov. Sigh. I wish the people who are working on that would get it together so they can get moved--it's so stressful to have to wait longer.


----------



## nittergma

Kaye, I love the golden trees in you photos!


----------



## Karena

Sam 
Great photo, so nice to see the kids getting into the Halloween spirit. Don't get many here. 
I think I will try some pumpkin biscuits. I always reserve some pumpkin for the dogs. They go crazy over it. Who knew? 
Karen


----------



## Lurker 2

I am not at all sure that I have ever seen Carol Burnett?!!!! What is the show called?



Sorlenna said:


> I adore Carol Burnett--always have. That has got to be one of the funniest skits she ever did (and loved Mama & family as well).
> 
> I'm off to a slow start this morning; my nose is a bit stuffy but I refuse to catch a cold (think it is actually just a change in the weather, as we had a cold rain yesterday). I need to get working on something so am trying to muster some energy. Last night I made it about halfway through the sock gusset so that was progress.
> 
> Oldest DD called and said their house closing has been pushed back at least until the end of Nov. Sigh. I wish the people who are working on that would get it together so they can get moved--it's so stressful to have to wait longer.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I have only childhood memories of the first snowfall- the silence that there is on those mornings as the birds shiver and don't greet the dawn with the same gusto- and the thrill of tip toeing to the window- and sure enough the snow has fallen everything is blanketed white and maybe a robin has left tracks but that is the only sign of life! For me it was the most wonderful experience. Walking to school in the blizzard when the school bus failed to turn up and Mum insisted I was old enough to walk to school with my two younger brothers (they were just 5) has to be my scariest ever memory. The distance is nearly a mile and a half.


That is very scary Julie -- there was one snowfall when we were there (New Zealand) and it was just a smattering - not even an inch thick and *everyone - old and young* was outside playing in it. It was the only snowfall any of our friends had ever seen in the area where we lived. they accused us of bringing it down. It melted in about 3 hours and was never seen again. Which didn't by the way 
upset me at all. I have a picture somewhere of my boys and Manu - Rob's maori friend - holding snowballs and he was grinning from ear to ear. the boys started building a snow fort but it melted before they really got started.

We never have heard of that area getting snow again but it might have. It certainly was interesting at the reaction from our Kiwi Friends-- it was just enough to make things white -- for a little while.

The first snow, on a crisp cold day - glistening in the sun, and crunchy when you walk on it - is so beautiful. We used to go Chistmas carolling (6 of us) up through one of our residential areas each Christmas when I was in High School. We would carol while walking and people would come out and listen - and sometimes give us hot chocolate and a treat. We did that for all my high school Christmases - never missed one. I clear night sky- huge stars, lovely homes with big old trees with snow on the branches. we are waxing poetical Julie! memories .

I have skated on my Grandfathers' outdoor pond with a bonfire on the edge that he would build and all the children would come from other farms around the area. I made a wall hanging of it which I put up every Christmas in our home. The second one I donated to the Breast cancer quilt auction and it hangs in a snowbird's home in Florida to remind her of our winter wonderlands.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not at all sure that I have ever seen Carol Burnett?!!!! What is the show called?


She is a comedienne who was on TV here in the 70s, Julie--you can probably find some of her skits on youtube.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> That is very scary Julie -- there was one snowfall when we were there and *everyone - old and young* was outside playing in it. It was the only snowfall any of our friends had ever seen in the area where we lived. they accused us of bringing it down. It melted in about 3 hours and was never seen again. Which didn't by the way
> upset me at all. I have a picture somewhere of my boys and Manu - Rob's maori friend - holding big snowballs and he was grinning from ear to ear. the boys started building a snow fort but it melted before they really got started.
> 
> We never have heard of that area getting snow again but it might have.
> 
> The first snow, on a crisp cold day - glistening in the sun, and crunchy when you walk on it - is so beautiful. I have skated on my Grandfathers' outdoor pond with a bonfire on the edge that he would build and all the children would come from other farms around the area. I made a wall hanging of it which I put up ever Christmas in our home.


I forgot to mention, Shirley, that I was referring to memories of Scottish winters- I lived in Scotland until the age of 9 and three quarters- a very important three quarters, because I was so nearly ten when we landed in Auckland - also by ship. We sailed on an old tub known as the Rangitata. Her Captain was EH Hopkins who was an absolutely brilliant Sailor and Navigator- during WWll he sailed a dinghy with several people on board from Borneo, 3,000 miles through the treacherous seas of the Sunda Strait at the north of Australia, travelling at night only- to avoid detection- the place was swarming with unfriendly Indonesians, and navigating by the stars at night. Hoppy remains one of my childhood heroes, he taught my brother the rudiments of Sailing and navigation.


----------



## Designer1234

Sorlenna said:


> I adore Carol Burnett--always have. That has got to be one of the funniest skits she ever did (and loved Mama & family as well).
> 
> I'm off to a slow start this morning; my nose is a bit stuffy but I refuse to catch a cold (think it is actually just a change in the weather, as we had a cold rain yesterday). I need to get working on something so am trying to muster some energy. Last night I made it about halfway through the sock gusset so that was progress.
> 
> Oldest DD called and said their house closing has been pushed back at least until the end of Nov. Sigh. I wish the people who are working on that would get it together so they can get moved--it's so stressful to have to wait longer.


I loved all three of them when they broke each other up laughing. When she came down the staircase with those heavy green drapes with a curtain rod on her shoulders holding them I laughed so hard -- She and Lucy were 
brilliant -

I was pregnant with Rob when Lucy was pregnant with Desi-In fact they were born the same week - (I always felt she was my friend) Pat was away on the road andI was HUGE with my first baby - and sitting in a chair when she was sitting in a chair and couldn't get up - It was so exactly the way I felt-- I laughed until I cried and never sat in a big chair again until after he was born. soooooo funny - and they were so smart because they 
made real life funny.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> *UPDATE ON AFGHAN* Do NOT join your squares!!! Also checking to see what US worsted is equivalent to in UK and will post info. If anyone knows for SURE please PM me. Thanks,
> Gwen


I think it might be Aran -- as long as they do a swatch and make sure it is the 8 inches I think Aran would work. I believe it is the same down under - we run into that with the workshops quite often.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> *UPDATE ON AFGHAN* Do NOT join your squares!!! Also checking to see what US worsted is equivalent to in UK and will post info. If anyone knows for SURE please PM me. Thanks,
> Gwen


I think it might be Aran -- as long as they do a swatch and make sure it is the 8 inches I think Aran would work. I believe it is the same down under - we run into that with the workshops quite often.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I forgot to mention, Shirley, that I was referring to memories of Scottish winters- I lived in Scotland until the age of 9 and three quarters- a very important three quarters, because I was so nearly ten when we landed in Auckland - also by ship. We sailed on an old tub known as the Rangitata. Her Captain was EH Hopkins who was an absolutely brilliant Sailor and Navigator- during WWll he sailed a dinghy with several people on board from Borneo through the treacherous seas of the Sunda Strait at the north of Australia, travelling at night only- to avoid detection- the place was swarming with unfriendly Indonesians, and navigating by the stars at night. Hoppy remains one of my childhood heroes, he taught my brother the rudiments of Sailing and navigation.


I love your stories of your childhood Julie -- were you born in Scotland? I know you are familiar with many parts of the UK. It is so interesting hearing about NanaCaren's home and Zoe's, and Sam's and Rookies, and everyone's - Sugar Sugar, Darowil, Kate, Belfast, and on and on,from all over the world. I never tire of reading childhood memories or stories of their lives or seeing pictures -- this is a wonderful Book, the Tea Party. What an honor it is to belong and be accepted the way we are all accepted.


----------



## Lurker 2

From my cousin Karen in Glasgow (Scotland) via facebook


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> From my cousin Karen in Glasgow (Scotland) via facebook


love it -- some people get so upset - life is too short to 'sweat the small stuff' as my Uncle used to say.

I think half the bad spelling is from spell check on our computers. I have had some weird words printed from my Imac.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I love your stories of your childhood Julie -- were you born in Scotland? I know you are familiar with many parts of the UK. It is so interesting hearing about NanaCaren's home and Zoe's, and Sam's and Rookies, and everyone's - Sugar Sugar, Darowil, Kate, Belfast, and on and on,from all over the world. I never tire of reading childhood memories or stories of their lives or seeing pictures -- this is a wonderful Book, the Tea Party. What an honor it is to belong and be accepted the way we are all accepted.


Yes, Shirley I was born 6-30pm., 21st July, 1946, under the skylight in the Chauffeur's Cottage of my Grandparent's house, in Aberfoyle, Perthshire.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I used to love being Home Room Mother and organize the holiday parties....that was when we could still do home-made treats...they're totally banned now.
> 
> I opted for mano moscato rather than the Champagne--just went better with the Shrimp Diablo.
> 
> Sam, thanks for the great opening---love the recipes. Welcome all the newcomers...please hang around.


I used to help with the class parties when my bunch were young. Now we have to have homemade treats from the store bakeries once in a while they approve home baked.


----------



## Lurker 2

I have forgotten the name of the Architect but the house recently was on sale for 825,000 pounds Stirling, this is some of what they have done inside- a shot of the kitchen from the advertisement of the Sale. And more interesting to me a shot of the beginnings of the River Forth which wends it's way to the coast at Edinburgh.


----------



## sassafras123

Sugar,sugar HOPE Oscar well soon.
Gottastch, enjoy quiet. I love quiet time.
Feeling better. Going to put on adult diaper so I can take walk with Maya. Have missed my walks and need the contact with earth.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar,sugar HOPE Oscar well soon.
> Gottastch, enjoy quiet. I love quiet time.
> Feeling better. Going to put on adult diaper so I can take walk with Maya. Have missed my walks and need the contact with earth.


What a very sensible solution to the problem! it is no fun at all when diarrhoea hits out walking and you are unprepared- as once happened to me in a walk back from the City to home in Christchurch. NOT AN ENJOYABLE EXPERIENCE!


----------



## dollyclaire

sugarsugar said:


> I am caught up. :thumbup: What a day! Got up this morning and let Oscar out and he was having trouble doing a poo... crying and not looking good. Anyway within an hour and more trying, he was shaking and hot and dribbling. :shock: (why does everyone get sick on a weekend?) So I rang my vet who said that he would need to be seen for sure but they were fully booked, so tried some more and got one and went down there. He shave around his bottom and tells me he has a prolapse! Not constipated though, so cortisone injection and some cream to bring home and put on (ugh, the things we mothers do) every two hours today and tomorrow and hopefully it should go down. IF NOT he may need surgery. He doesnt think it will get to that though and he is a lot happier but not right yet. Anyway a couple hours later he does a poo and it has twigs in it!! And so the day went on...


Oh poor Oscar and of course you, I do hope the injection and cream do their work and he does not have to have an op. It is par for the course that it would happen on the weekend of course. It never rains but it pours as they say.
I do hope he feels better soon and then you will too.


----------



## dollyclaire

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, so beautiful. All is still and quiet here.
> Took you all a couple fall pictures the other day while walking to Marlas' (DSM) house.


What stunning trees in front of DSM's house, the colour is magnificent. I can't help think she will have a lot of leaves to sweep. Mind you that is a small price to pay for having such lovely trees. I must remind myself of that as I clear the leaves up in the garden lol. I had to empty the garden shed as it was being moved over a couple of feet as it was going to be too close to the garden pavilion I am having built. I emptied everything out bar the kitchen sink lol it would not have surprised me if I had found a kitchen sink! I did find one of those leaf blowing machines though , I just need to see if it is working and if it does that would make it easier to gather the leaves together for picking up. We have quite a few trees over the road from the house which act as a windbreak when the gales come up the river otherwise the house would be at the mercy of the weather.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay now Sorlenna...you said I couldn't be sick so neither can you! LOL Hate having a cold...not really sick but stuffed up w/scratchy throat.

Just started the first fire in the wood burning stove for the season. Love having a fire and it sure helps take the chill out of the room more than just cranking up the thermostat. Think the mental image of watching the fire burn is calming too.
quote=Sorlenna]I adore Carol Burnett--always have. That has got to be one of the funniest skits she ever d!d (and loved Mama & family as well).

I'm off to a slow start this morning; my nose is a bit stuffy but I refuse to catch a cold (think it is actually just a change in the weather, as we had a cold rain yesterday). I need to get working on something so am trying to muster some energy. Last night I made it about halfway through the sock gusset so that was progress.

Oldest DD called and said their house closing has been pushed back at least until the end of Nov. Sigh. I wish the people who are working on that would get it together so they can get moved--it's so stressful to have to wait longer.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> What stunning trees in front of DSM's house, the colour is magnificent. I can't help think she will have a lot of leaves to sweep. Mind you that is a small price to pay for having such lovely trees. I must remind myself of that as I clear the leaves up in the garden lol. I had to empty the garden shed as it was being moved over a couple of feet as it was going to be too close to the garden pavilion I am having built. I emptied everything out bar the kitchen sink lol it would not have surprised me if I had found a kitchen sink! I did find one of those leaf blowing machines though , I just need to see if it is working and if it does that would make it easier to gather the leaves together for picking up. We have quite a few trees over the road from the house which act as a windbreak when the gales come up the river otherwise the house would be at the mercy of the weather.


How wonderful, dollyclaire if the leaf blower is working- I have that sort of feeling- knowing I could have found the kitchen sink! when I contemplate the space designated 'workroom' at home but which is far more accurately the 'boxroom'!!!!! I do like the sound of what is happening in your garden and hope one day to see photos of your improvements!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not at all sure that I have ever seen Carol Burnett?!!!! What is the show called?


www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCz8he36hsk


----------



## Gweniepooh

Boy would I love such a kitchen! the entire cottage is beautiful and the door is so grand looking to me.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have forgotten the name of the Architect but the house recently was on sale for 825,000 pounds Stirling, this is some of what they have done inside- a shot of the kitchen from the advertisement of the Sale. And more interesting to me a shot of the beginnings of the River Forth which wends it's way to the coast at Edinburgh.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oh Sam, your grandsons are just sooooo adoreable and the cutest Batman and Robin. Just looking at them must lift your spirits.

Well, I don't need to search out special recipes any more. You are the man to go to. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How nice of you the different times you have put on special recipes for vegetarians, vegans, those who can't have gluten and then for those without restrictians too. Thank you for all you do and sharing your family with us.

My company just left and we had a lovely time together. Went to Letchworth State Park, the Grand Canyon of the East. They thought it was just wonderful. Can't compare with the Grand Canyon, but is quite a spectacle for sure and was so beautiful with the autumn colors. Lunch at the Glen Iris Inn there was fun too. Not a gourmet restaurant, but reasonable prices and good food. It is right by the Middle Falls and when it is warm eough to eat outside you have the sound of the Falls.

The special dinners are all over now and the concert along with all the workshops DH participated in with the guest. It was a special time for all.

I almost got to have a visit with Kehinkle, but hoping it will work out some time in the future. Safe traveling Kathy and looking forward to chatting at the tea party.

Today we will see our grandsons in Dr. Dolittle. GS#1 plays the part that Anthony Newley had and GS#2 plays a dog and 3 parts in total. Last night was opening night which we missed because of our company but looking forward to seeing them tonight.

I just feel so saddened by those at our tea party who are so in need of prayer for various reasons. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, Shirley I was born 6-30pm., 21st July, 1946, under the skylight in the Chauffeur's Cottage of my Grandparent's house, in Aberfoyle, Perthshire.


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I have forgotten the name of the Architect but the house recently was on sale for 825,000 pounds Stirling, this is some of what they have done inside- a shot of the kitchen from the advertisement of the Sale. And more interesting to me a shot of the beginnings of the River Forth which wends it's way to the coast at Edinburgh.


 :thumbup: Love the kitchen, the river is also lovely.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> And there fore only just establishing their rooting system! They will grow when taken care of! As I am sure you will!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I adore Carol Burnett--always have. That has got to be one of the funniest skits she ever did (and loved Mama & family as well).
> 
> I'm off to a slow start this morning; my nose is a bit stuffy but I refuse to catch a cold (think it is actually just a change in the weather, as we had a cold rain yesterday). I need to get working on something so am trying to muster some energy. Last night I made it about halfway through the sock gusset so that was progress.
> 
> Oldest DD called and said their house closing has been pushed back at least until the end of Nov. Sigh. I wish the people who are working on that would get it together so they can get moved--it's so stressful to have to wait longer.


And so annoying, you'd think the other side would just want to be done with it also. Hope they get it together soon.


----------



## Poledra65

nittergma said:


> Kaye, I love the golden trees in you photos!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> From my cousin Karen in Glasgow (Scotland) via facebook


Love it Julie!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I have only childhood memories of the first snowfall- the silence that there is on those mornings as the birds shiver and don't greet the dawn with the same gusto- and the thrill of tip toeing to the window- and sure enough the snow has fallen everything is blanketed white and maybe a robin has left tracks but that is the only sign of life! For me it was the most wonderful experience. Walking to school in the blizzard when the school bus failed to turn up and Mum insisted I was old enough to walk to school with my two younger brothers (they were just 5) has to be my scariest ever memory. The distance is nearly a mile and a half.


So beautifully said Julie. Sounds like the beginning of your book......well, the one I think you should write. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65

dollyclaire said:


> What stunning trees in front of DSM's house, the colour is magnificent. I can't help think she will have a lot of leaves to sweep. Mind you that is a small price to pay for having such lovely trees. I must remind myself of that as I clear the leaves up in the garden lol. I had to empty the garden shed as it was being moved over a couple of feet as it was going to be too close to the garden pavilion I am having built. I emptied everything out bar the kitchen sink lol it would not have surprised me if I had found a kitchen sink! I did find one of those leaf blowing machines though , I just need to see if it is working and if it does that would make it easier to gather the leaves together for picking up. We have quite a few trees over the road from the house which act as a windbreak when the gales come up the river otherwise the house would be at the mercy of the weather.


 they are pretty, and since I do the leaf clean up for her, she doesn't mind it too bad. lol
We finally got the detached garage almost totally cleared out of garbage and junk (filled two dumsters), we can now find and store all the yard and garden accoutrements of which there are many. No leaf blower or snow blower though darn it. Hope your leaf blower works good.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora, glad all went well with the company and all. Hope the foot is cooperating a lot more and having less pain. Sounds like it will be a fun show.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Thank you, Nana Caren. I'm so glad the champagne is just the right temperature. I raise my glass to you and all the other TPers who are joining us. And to Sam: You do understand the last line of my first post, don't you? That very special line from "Casablanca"? What would we do without the reruns of old movies?


----------



## Cashmeregma

81brighteyes said:


> I turned on the computer to look at today's Knitting Paradise and was pleasantly surprised to find that the Tea Party was already started. Sam, you are really "on the ball". What fun reading the recipes and then to see the one for the "green smoothie cupcakes". I thought I was seeing it wrong, but what a smart idea. And then I read down to the Pumpkin Biscuits and realized that they were not for human beings! Doggone. Started a neckwarmer (another free online pattern) and it is knitting up nicely. Beautiful sunshine today, but rain and cooler temps for tomorrow. 'Can't complain as we still need rain. OK, who is going to open the bottle of champagne? We don't want tea tonight, Sam, so when are you pouring? ("Here's looking at you kid")


Well you are more observant than me. I didn't read far enough and was skimming. I'm sure I would have noticed the one was for dogs before I ate them. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Angora, glad all went well with the company and all. Hope the foot is cooperating a lot more and having less pain. Sounds like it will be a fun show.


The foot is much better. I could hardly step on it in the morning on Thursday but by afternoon it was so much better. Did more walking than I should have yesterday, but can still walk without too much pain so all is good. Thank you. Yes, less pain is always better.

I just can't wait to hear more about Charlotte, Marianne, and others who are facing much more serious things. Prayers going up for all of you whether it be health, search for jobs, waiting after interviews for news, waiting after tests for news. Hugs to everybody.


----------



## martina

Designer
I have skated on my Grandfathers' outdoor pond with a bonfire on the edge that he would build and all the children would come from other farms around the area. I made a wall hanging of it which I put up every Christmas in our home. The second one I donated to the Breast cancer quilt auction and it hangs in a snowbird's home in Florida to remind her of our winter wonderlands.[/quote said:


> What beautiful hangings. Love them.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, Shirley I was born 6-30pm., 21st July, 1946, under the skylight in the Chauffeur's Cottage of my Grandparent's house, in Aberfoyle, Perthshire.


What a beautiful childhood home, Julie. I hope you have some wonderful memories from there. You really should write a book about your life as you have lots of experiences many would love to read about. 
I hope all is peaceful for you at the moment.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Boy would I love such a kitchen! the entire cottage is beautiful and the door is so grand looking to me.


the kitchen and door belong to the 'big' house, the one known now as Corrienessan House that was for sale at 825,000 pounds Sterling earlier this year or late last. The Architect is one Sir John James Burnet, who built it for a Railway tycoon a Hugh Kennedy, and to a more American style than was commonly being built in Britain at the time. 1886-87.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Love the kitchen, the river is also lovely.


I would adore to have a kitchen like that- but not the price tag!!!!!!


----------



## 81brighteyes

Sam, thank you so much for the information about Candy Corn. I had never known anything about how it was made or its contents; only given out at Hallowe'en Although it is "fat free", the sugar and corn syrup are carbs and turn into it's "innocent sounding ingredients" into fat in the body. 'Tain't fair, is it? Wasn't it more fun when we didn't know the ingredients of things? Such killjoys. ;>)


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Love it Julie!!!!!! :thumbup:


It is very apropos various things, is it not!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> So beautifully said Julie. Sounds like the beginning of your book......well, the one I think you should write. :wink:


I think I am writing it- thanks to KP!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Well you are more observant than me. I didn't read far enough and was skimming. I'm sure I would have noticed the one was for dogs before I ate them. LOL


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> The foot is much better. I could hardly step on it in the morning on Thursday but by afternoon it was so much better. Did more walking than I should have yesterday, but can still walk without too much pain so all is good. Thank you. Yes, less pain is always better.
> 
> I just can't wait to hear more about Charlotte, Marianne, and others who are facing much more serious things. Prayers going up for all of you whether it be health, search for jobs, waiting after interviews for news, waiting after tests for news. Hugs to everybody.


Well that is our good news item for the morning (Sunday morning here ) I know it is past mid day for you Angora! (Saturday) and Saturday evening for Purplefi, Kathleendoris, Valerie, KateB, Angelam and possibly many others lurking in the UK!


----------



## Grannypeg

Little baby 'Pierre" finally made his appearance around 8:00 P.M.
last night weighing in at 5 lbs., 8 ozs, He had been putting on
weight, considering the doctor in Ottawa thought he only weighed
4.3 lbs.and considering that the placenta was compromised.

I won't go into the horror story, but this poor mother was put
through over forty hours of labour and then an emergeny c-section.
She was in the Gatineau Hospital. The gynecologist there would 
not listen to the experts from Ottawa. She was to have a c-section
as soon as she went in - once she reached 36 weeks.

Although he was high risk, he is not in the neonatal unit, nor is he in
an incuator. All is well. His picture is up on my timeline on fb.

Thank you for the prayers. They sure do wo


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> What a beautiful childhood home, Julie. I hope you have some wonderful memories from there. You really should write a book about your life as you have lots of experiences many would love to read about.
> I hope all is peaceful for you at the moment.


My actual home- not my birthplace- I left at the grand old age of six months! Below:


----------



## darowil

Sam see what you eman about Heidi and sewing the clothes- the outfits are so realistic.
Think you gave the Chickpea recipe a few weeks ago- got the ingredients already to cook it tomorrow. Might do the rice with it- or be lazy and do Cous cous. Cous COus I reckon- as I am likely to be out all afternoon knitting at two different things.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> Little baby 'Pierre" finally made his appearance around 8:00 P.M.
> last night weighing in at 5 lbs., 8 ozs, He had been putting on
> weight, considering the doctor in Ottawa thought he only weighed
> 4.3 lbs.and considering that the placenta was compromised.
> 
> I won't go into the horror story, but this poor mother was put
> through over forty hours of labour and then an emergeny c-section.
> She was in the Gatineau Hospital. The gynecologist there would
> not listen to the experts from Ottawa. She was to have a c-section
> as soon as she went in - once she reached 36 weeks.
> 
> Although he was high risk, he is not in the neonatal unit, nor is he in
> an incuator. All is well. His picture is up on my timeline on fb.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers. They sure do wo


My goodness that sounds so touch and go- sorry to have been so wrapped up in my own problems not really to have taken on board what Mum and Baby were confronting. So glad both have survived.


----------



## iamsam

that was not a good experience - hope you are better after a good night's sleep.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Strange, all caught up, first time in weeks, hopefully will keep up better.
> 
> Went to bingo at footy club last night, was having usual good time, not winning anything, when hlaf way throu last book, fire alarm starts sounding. Ppacked everything into bag except pet, waiting, waiting, waiting, finally given word to evacuate, socfollowed Mum and others down internal stairs and out the back through the gaming area to downstairs smokers area. We stopped for a moment before being ibformed we had to go to the front, unfortunately, this meant re-entering building and going through sports bar and out the foyer. Just got to the bottom of front inside stairs when firies declared all was safe and we could come back in. So back upstairs again to resume bingo, Mum not happy with me, I had gotten behind her so was 1 of the 1st back up the stairs, not hearing her call to me for help. She got assistance from young, built security guard. However, after that I have decided that I am never wearing high heeled clogs to that venue again. Between trying to move faster than a snail, and burning lungs (think 1 of the bottom kitchens actually had a minor fire) I spent next several minutes coughing up a lung, drinking water and had a codiene painkiller to help lungs, oh and sore ears from the very loud alarms.


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> The person with her looked at the antiques and turned to me and said the antiques are old, aren't they?? Tomorrow is the last day. Will miss it. .


Its just not good enough selling old antiques- they really should be new you know. lol
What a shame the antique shop closes you seem to have enjoyed it despite the less than fun experiences that came with it (but then all jobs have these moments).
Talking to a school nurse last night. She had had a really tough week- 3 anorexic girls had issues including one who was so bad the ambulance told her to call in the parents becuase they couldn't stabilise the girl enough to even get her to the ambulance. Managed eventually, but it seems that it was the anorexia which was the problem her body is just shutting down it has been so starved. She is now home from hospital but one wonders what the outcome for her is.


----------



## sassafras123

GrannyPeg, congratulations on Pierre. Sorry for Mom. I had 12 hrs. Labor and then c-section with first.
Maya and I had delightful hrs. Walk. Oh but it felt so good. Bed changed, wash in dryer, bathed and shampoos. Need to get ready for acupuncture appt. At two.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now Sorlenna...you said I couldn't be sick so neither can you! LOL Hate having a cold...not really sick but stuffed up w/scratchy throat.


Well, I'm with you--I plan NOT to be! We shall see if the universe has other plans or not, though, I am sure.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Grannypeg said:


> Little baby 'Pierre" finally made his appearance around 8:00 P.M.
> last night weighing in at 5 lbs., 8 ozs, He had been putting on
> weight, considering the doctor in Ottawa thought he only weighed
> 4.3 lbs.and considering that the placenta was compromised.
> 
> I won't go into the horror story, but this poor mother was put
> through over forty hours of labour and then an emergeny c-section.
> She was in the Gatineau Hospital. The gynecologist there would
> not listen to the experts from Ottawa. She was to have a c-section
> as soon as she went in - once she reached 36 weeks
> Although he was high risk, he is not in the neonatal unit, nor is he in
> an incuator. All is well. His picture is up on my timeline on fb.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers. They sure do wo


So glad that both are doing well and that all the worries are behind them. With any luck, the stress of the past few weeks will soon be forgotten and the new family will have a happy future to look forward to.


----------



## iamsam

I could have slept the day away with no problem - finally said - self - you need to get out of bed. 

it is a lovely day - 50° - but very windy which makes it really cold - gusts to 30mph. the boys don't seem to mind - won their last soccer game this morning - outside playing on the trampoline this afternoon. i'm in hibernation mode.

the boys came in my place after their game to show me their medals and soccer ball ring they had gotten. also to inform me there was a dead kitten in the road in front of the house - with the head laying some distance away - they were all agog. had to make sure it was not survivor. all four are in the house so I don't know whose cat it was - makes me feel bad though.

don't think there is anything going on the rest of the weekend - guess I will spend it talking to you guys and knitting - sounds pretty good to me.

now to read and catch up.

sam


----------



## martina

Welcome to the new baby. Best wishes for all the family.


----------



## Designer1234

Grannypeg said:


> Little baby 'Pierre" finally made his appearance around 8:00 P.M.
> last night weighing in at 5 lbs., 8 ozs, He had been putting on
> weight, considering the doctor in Ottawa thought he only weighed
> 4.3 lbs.and considering that the placenta was compromised.
> 
> I won't go into the horror story, but this poor mother was put
> through over forty hours of labour and then an emergeny c-section.
> She was in the Gatineau Hospital. The gynecologist there would
> not listen to the experts from Ottawa. She was to have a c-section
> as soon as she went in - once she reached 36 weeks.
> 
> Although he was high risk, he is not in the neonatal unit, nor is he in
> an incuator. All is well. His picture is up on my timeline on fb.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers. They sure do wo


I am so relieved about that wonderful baby. I know it is a great relief for you all. It makes you wonder why physicians don't listen to specialists sometimes. I think some of them think they know more than anyone. My doctor is great - he refers us if there is any problem to people who specialize in the problem.

I have had a lovely day on skype today - visited with Gwen this morning and Julie this after noon (7 am her time tomorrow there) such a nice start to my day.

I just made some chocolate cupcakes with orange glaze (Pat's favorite). so we have some baking to eat this next few days.


----------



## darowil

Purple I've just received a PM telling me I'm a miracle worker.
A lady on the shawl KAL was wondering about beading so I mentioned your upcoming workshops. Then sent her a PM with details on how to find them etc. She had tried befroe and has finally worked it out she thinks. But the part she was really excited about was finding the beading so has them written down to look for next year. Hopefully she is more organised than me- I would write it down and then lose it. 
Nearly did that with an important piece of information yesterday. Then this morning I thought of it and realised that it must have been put into the recycling. Sure enough there it was. Should be safe for a while now- I'm not liekly to sort out my desk for a little after yesterday. Oh dear- just looked at my tidied desk- doesn't exactly look tidy!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Its just not good enough selling old antiques- they really should be new you know. lol
> What a shame the antique shop closes you seem to have enjoyed it despite the less than fun experiences that came with it (but then all jobs have these moments).
> Talking to a school nurse last night. She had had a really tough week- 3 anorexic girls had issues including one who was so bad the ambulance told her to call in the parents becuase they couldn't stabilise the girl enough to even get her to the ambulance. Managed eventually, but it seems that it was the anorexia which was the problem her body is just shutting down it has been so starved. She is now home from hospital but one wonders what the outcome for her is.


I somehow missed Spider's original post OLD antiques ????? come come what are we coming to!!!! my two pieces *Spider* are 1815 and 1840- both in need of reconstruction- but of interest none-the-less!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

correct me if I am wrong - I would say it is in sections of nine sts - each block being 9sts wide and 10sts long - so if you k9, p9 for ten rows - and then p9, k9 for ten rows and then repeat these twenty rows until you have the size you want then bind off. you number of sts would need to be divisible by 9 plus 2(for salvage edge) - if you take the needle size shown on the label - wind your yarn around to get sts/inch you should be able to pretty close come out with how many sts for the blanket. the other blanket called for 171sts - I would go with 172 and call it a day.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I have tried that, I think it has been taken off. That baby blocks one is different.
> This is the page on KP where I first saw it
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79978-1.html


----------



## iamsam

yeah for you sugarsugar - at least he is feeling better - hope he gets better and better - sending him lots of healing energy.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I am caught up. :thumbup: What a day! Got up this morning and let Oscar out and he was having trouble doing a poo... crying and not looking good. Anyway within an hour and more trying, he was shaking and hot and dribbling. :shock: (why does everyone get sick on a weekend?) So I rang my vet who said that he would need to be seen for sure but they were fully booked, so tried some more and got one and went down there. He shave around his bottom and tells me he has a prolapse! Not constipated though, so cortisone injection and some cream to bring home and put on (ugh, the things we mothers do) every two hours today and tomorrow and hopefully it should go down. IF NOT he may need surgery. He doesnt think it will get to that though and he is a lot happier but not right yet. Anyway a couple hours later he does a poo and it has twigs in it!! And so the day went on...


----------



## iamsam

just informed the sandman you are having trouble sleeping - hopefully he can do something about it.

sending healing energy to moe - it isn't easy doing what she is doing - takes lots of work. we should all be very proud of her.

bacon and eggs - i'll be there.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> Hi all, after a night of being so tired,but not being able to shut the mind off,but I did get some reading in.
> I talked to Moe before her last fresh air break last night.she has been going to many group therapy sessions,one young punk psychiatrist,who Moe said was very arrogant and really clueless,was really talking down to them,(I think she comes by this honestly) cause she tore into him about his attitude and told him about himself.she said after that he seemed not so smarmy towards the group. She said it's a good bunch. Our church secretary went to the same place years ago to get off,the prescription pain medicine she was hooked on.
> I was tired but not able to focus on tv,so I recorded all of my shows to watch later.
> I have been awake since 4,so I got the coffee going. I baked some biscuits last night,the kind you whop out of a can.Bobby is gonna fix some bacon& eggs to go with them.
> Got to bundle up good this morning cause it's very chilly out.
> Ohio Kathy,do you sleep in your van when you are on the road? I have wondered,just never ask..do you have a area in the van,you use for living space,I know you talk about laying and reading or working on some projects. I figure some of the time you can sit in a trucker' s lounge.so is your van equipped with lighting for night time,and when you sleep at night/day,do you pull into rest area's or w.m parking lots.I don't know why,but your on my mind this morning.
> Purple I sure enjoyed the beautiful pictures from the garden you visited.
> Well,it's almost 5:am & time to get moving...ugh!#@$&# I hate early. Later guys.


----------



## iamsam

what a delightful coffee set - thanks caren.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning from an overcast Great Bend. It rained from about 2am until 6am. The promised snow has yet to arrive. Lots of wind though, normal for this time of year.
> 
> Coffee this morning is served. I am on the iPad so choices are limited. :-D


----------



## iamsam

very funny rookie -

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thought I'd send you a cup of coffee this a.m. I'm sitting her drinking mine and catching up. I plan a full weekend of knitting...DH is off to a guy outing tomorrow and Monday is a day off for him, but pre-school is in session. It's a Teacher Institute Day and Security only needs to be in the building when students are in session. Time to do some fall yard work - will take pictures of the last of the flowers before we bring them in and start putting them down for their long winter's rest.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Almost forgot...talked to Marianne late afternoon. Dr's office said they are double checking a few things...not to worry that when they run more checks it usually is a good sign HOWEVER she will not get results until Monday or Tuesday.
> She's had a rough couple of nights also. Her mom is needing something every 15-20 minutes it seems and it is wearing Marianne out. Prayers for both of them.
> 
> I'm signing off for now; plan on knitting just a bit more then heading to bed. Going to take a Theraflu severe cold/flu formula things first. Love & hugs to all. To those on the road either for work (like Ohio Kathy and Poledra's DH) or just on the road traveling for fun may traveling mercies be with you. Anyone needing uplifting and prayer whether physical ailments or mental stress you area also in my prayers. I value each and every one of you
> special folks. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Marianne just can'tkeep that up- she has to get help with her mother. No-one can keep that up- and she needs to keep up her strength because she has one or two of her own health issues that she needs to be able to deal with and running herself down will mean she ends up sick and unable to give her mother any care. The time comes when you need to do things against the others will and it sounds to me like this time has come. Or she won't be there at all for her mother.

Gwen hope you are soon feeling better yourself.


----------



## flyty1n

Loved the pictures Julie..sounds like you had rather an interesting childhood. My memories of first snowfalls are a bit different..usually in SD it isn't a quiet snowfall but a full blown blizzard. However, once the livestock was cared for, we enjoyed being with my father and mother in the warmth of the oil burning and kitchen cook stoves and enjoying peace and love as the wind whistled about the home.


----------



## iamsam

how big is the town where you live?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, so beautiful. All is still and quiet here.
> Took you all a couple fall pictures the other day while walking to Marlas' (DSM) house.


----------



## darowil

Southern Gal said:


> Spider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kathy , happy vacation. Have a great time and drive carefully.
> 
> i agree, have a good calm relaxing vac. do stuff & relax with friends and family, it don't get any better than that
> wow, sassafras, pretty exciting stuff going on in your neck of the dessert. really sad that stuff like that goes on, prob. drugs involved somehow. just a sign of these times.
> sam, love the pics of the boys in their costumes. we are gearing up for our trunk or treat next thurs nite at church, we always have around 600 + kids, and thats not counting the adults who are with them, it will be a busy day all day, we do hot dogs and pop corn and have lemon aid & hot choc for everyone who comes by. its a good time, we shortened it to 2 hrs this yr. usually the little kids are done by 7, and w school the next day, if you go longer all you get then are the teenagers with their pillow cases and not a costume in site, phooee on that. some last yr even made the loop in parking lot 2x's that really burned me. i gave them spider rings that time.
> oh nana your bread looked so good, today i have had major tummy problems, i was afraid i was coming down with some bug, but have kept going. just sorta afraid to eat anything, i ate a biscuit a while ago.
> we have been preparing for a big yard sale, finally going through my sisters stuff on my carport and getting it gone, i did find a couple things of hers i am keeping for myself. old crystal dishes.you know with a yard sale you work your rear off. of course we had the usual ones stop by and want to get in there early. NOT... i figure i am early to bed tonight as it will be around 5:ish when we get outside, although we have everything done. i did go through stuff here and have major big time gotten rid of excess stuff. like cook ware i do not use and have not touched in yrs. too much clutter. with it all outside the utility room looks so much better. Books you wouldn't beleive the table full of paperbacks. wow, where did i have them all tucked.
> we are having some family drama here, moe checked herself into a rehab place a couple hrs away, she went through the ER and they took her by ambulance. so far they have done lots of blood work and found her thyroid is dead in the dirt. so thats major, and plays with your head also. i am proud of her for doing this and asking for help. i had both boys here wed. and she went that night, so i went in and talked to them about it, seemed to handle it ok. so i grabbed the clothes up and washed and dried them so when step dad got them in the morn, they would be cleaned for school. life goes on. tomorrow thomas and the youngest son are going to see her, the oldest Keagan can't cause he is in SAT tests at the college and can't miss or leave early. sooooo i will get him after and he can help with the yard sale. so funny, my niece ask me to go to these apartments and get a pr of leather boots she had left while on one of her binges and to tell the dude to stop bugging her, she is through being nice guy to him. so i went to the place i said to get the boots, the guy was clueless, found 2 pr of boots, i choose one pr. and then told him to lay off and stop pestering her, she was trying to straighten out her life and he was not helping, just causing problems for her and husband. so i had my say and left, got home and called her later and found out i was at the wrong apt and took some poor strangers leather boots. after i got up from rolling on the ground cracking up. i called the manager, who is our cousin and told her what i had done and after she got up off the floor also, she went to the right apt and got the boots and told the right dude off and i went up there and swapped the boots. :shock: :?: poor guy i tore into. i am a really laid back type, but when you mess with any of my bunch i will lay into you, and i did and boy did i really mess that one up. just another saga in my life. ok, think i am gonna go lay in bed and read and wind down. later guys.
> 
> 
> 
> That story is up with Gigis best! Hope the poor guy didn't mind being hauled over the ropes for something he didn't do! Maybe he thinks it funny as well. Wonder why he let you take a pair of boots?
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

I love the way the stripes are coming out - it's going to be a lovely pair of socks.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> It is! A self-striper, Deborah Norville Serenity Sock yarn.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> what a delightful coffee set - thanks caren.
> 
> sam


You are most welcome. :-D 
Walking around in the woods today. A not so dry view of the trees they ground with it's blanket of leaves.


----------



## iamsam

this is too funny Julie - thanks.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> From my cousin Karen in Glasgow (Scotland) via facebook


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Marianne just can'tkeep that up- she has to get help with her mother. No-one can keep that up- and she needs to keep up her strength because she has one or two of her own health issues that she needs to be able to deal with and running herself down will mean she ends up sick and unable to give her mother any care. The time comes when you need to do things against the others will and it sounds to me like this time has come. Or she won't be there at all for her mother.
> 
> Gwen hope you are soon feeling better yourself.


Margaret, I agree with you on this one- having nursed my own mother through her last nine months. Mum died in my bathtub. bit of a shock- but given how terrified she was of dying 'dirty' i.e., we had incontinence problems, she could not have died cleaner, could she? It comes to us all eventually. (death)


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> *Guidelines for Afghan for KAP 2014*
> 
> 3. Yarn must be *acrylic and worsted weight*


Worsted is a weight we get very little of over here. We get 8 ply which is around a light worsted. And what I always use in a pattern that calls for worsted- with adjustments as needed. Will this be OK from any of us downunder?


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures Julie - thanks for sharing - that was quite a house.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, Shirley I was born 6-30pm., 21st July, 1946, under the skylight in the Chauffeur's Cottage of my Grandparent's house, in Aberfoyle, Perthshire.


----------



## iamsam

that is a beautiful aga stove.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have forgotten the name of the Architect but the house recently was on sale for 825,000 pounds Stirling, this is some of what they have done inside- a shot of the kitchen from the advertisement of the Sale. And more interesting to me a shot of the beginnings of the River Forth which wends it's way to the coast at Edinburgh.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> this is too funny Julie - thanks.
> 
> sam


I thought it pretty astute- but Charlie Brown always was my favourite. [and Snoopy of course]


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful aga stove.
> 
> sam


and the electric stove, and the microwave, and at 825,000 nickers you would expect them to be!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Welcome to the world, Pierre! Health & happiness to you & family--sorry to hear about his poor mother but happy to know he is doing so well now (and I hope mom is too).



thewren said:


> I love the way the stripes are coming out - it's going to be a lovely pair of socks.
> 
> sam


I'm pleased so far as well--had to take the stitch count down a bit so they fit right, but that's okay, as it's just a simple sock. I don't know yet whether or not I'll worry about matching the stripes on the second one. Heh.

For the last little while, though, I've been working on something else...sometimes I am pretty scatterbrained, really. :roll:

I love seeing the pictures--Scotland is, as I have said before, first on my "if I ever get to go overseas" list, and the forest and all others are also lovely.

Well, back to my yarn for the moment...


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Worsted is a weight we get very little of over here. We get 8 ply which is around a light worsted. And what I always use in a pattern that calls for worsted- with adjustments as needed. Will this be OK from any of us downunder?


Surely if we have the dimensions right it should not be too serious a problem [oh dear oh dear I am exhausted that one got spelt 'ploblem']


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> beautiful pictures Julie - thanks for sharing - that was quite a house.
> 
> sam


mostly my own photos- from my trip 'home' in 2011. It was a truly beautiful house, my Grandmother who lived there after Grandpa died, on her own, but with 8 people employed as well as the 'companion' Isabel [who was a delight] - until the family stepped in because of the rapidly diminishing fortune, and forced her removal to Edinburgh.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Welcome to the world, Pierre! Health & happiness to you & family--sorry to hear about his poor mother but happy to know he is doing so well now (and I hope mom is too).
> 
> I'm pleased so far as well--had to take the stitch count down a bit so they fit right, but that's okay, as it's just a simple sock. I don't know yet whether or not I'll worry about matching the stripes on the second one. Heh.
> 
> For the last little while, though, I've been working on something else...sometimes I am pretty scatterbrained, really. :roll:
> 
> I love seeing the pictures--Scotland is, as I have said before, first on my "if I ever get to go overseas" list, and the forest and all others are also lovely.
> 
> Well, back to my yarn for the moment...


I have a lingering interest in Architecture- the love of my life was a brilliant Architect- but I was already, just, married to Sawtell- little did David know how very unhappy I was.


----------



## iamsam

oops - I will have to be more careful.

sam



darowil said:


> Sam see what you eman about Heidi and sewing the clothes- the outfits are so realistic.
> Think you gave the Chickpea recipe a few weeks ago- got the ingredients already to cook it tomorrow. Might do the rice with it- or be lazy and do Cous cous. Cous COus I reckon- as I am likely to be out all afternoon knitting at two different things.


----------



## iamsam

hurrah for baby pierre - I would be changing doctors - too bad he couldn't feel the pain.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Little baby 'Pierre" finally made his appearance around 8:00 P.M.
> last night weighing in at 5 lbs., 8 ozs, He had been putting on
> weight, considering the doctor in Ottawa thought he only weighed
> 4.3 lbs.and considering that the placenta was compromised.
> 
> I won't go into the horror story, but this poor mother was put
> through over forty hours of labour and then an emergeny c-section.
> She was in the Gatineau Hospital. The gynecologist there would
> not listen to the experts from Ottawa. She was to have a c-section
> as soon as she went in - once she reached 36 weeks.
> 
> Although he was high risk, he is not in the neonatal unit, nor is he in
> an incuator. All is well. His picture is up on my timeline on fb.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers. They sure do wo


----------



## darowil

Grannypeg said:


> Little baby 'Pierre" finally made his appearance around 8:00 P.M.
> last night weighing in at 5 lbs., 8 ozs, He had been putting on
> weight, considering the doctor in Ottawa thought he only weighed
> 4.3 lbs.and considering that the placenta was compromised.
> 
> I won't go into the horror story, but this poor mother was put
> through over forty hours of labour and then an emergeny c-section.
> She was in the Gatineau Hospital. The gynecologist there would
> not listen to the experts from Ottawa. She was to have a c-section
> as soon as she went in - once she reached 36 weeks.
> 
> Although he was high risk, he is not in the neonatal unit, nor is he in
> an incuator. All is well. His picture is up on my timeline on fb.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers. They sure do wo


Congratulations to all. The worst option an emergency Caeser as you get to go through labout and all its pain and then the pain of the surgery. Especially in this situation knowing the placenta was compromised. So not a bad weight at all under the circumsatances. And great that he is doing well.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a lingering interest in Architecture- the love of my life was a brilliant Architect- but I was already, just, married to Sawtell- little did David know how very unhappy I was.


That is sad and lovely at the same time.


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, so beautiful. All is still and quiet here.
> Took you all a couple fall pictures the other day while walking to Marlas' (DSM) house.


Lovely photos, thank you.xx


----------



## iamsam

what a beautiful picture - misty and serene.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. :-D
> Walking around in the woods today. A not so dry view of the trees they ground with it's blanket of leaves.


----------



## darowil

Well off to get ready for church- which I should have done by now but determined to catch up as I had woken up so early. Much to David's amazemnt. I was concerned yesterday with being ready to leave for church (about 45 mintes away this week picking someone up on the way so needing over an hour) becuase I wouldn't be up . Instead I am likely to be late because I was up!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> That is sad and lovely at the same time.


All I know is he is teaching somewhere in London- such a huge City- searching the phone book is overwhelming- even if he has a listed number!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well off to get ready for church- which I should have done by now but determined to catch up as I had woken up so early. Much to David's amazemnt. I was concerned yesterday with being ready to leave for church (about 45 mintes away this week picking someone up on the way so needing over an hour) becuase I wouldn't be up . Instead I am likely to be late because I was up!


Oh dear!


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Purple I've just received a PM telling me I'm a miracle worker.
> A lady on the shawl KAL was wondering about beading so I mentioned your upcoming workshops. Then sent her a PM with details on how to find them etc. She had tried befroe and has finally worked it out she thinks. But the part she was really excited about was finding the beading so has them written down to look for next year. Hopefully she is more organised than me- I would write it down and then lose it.
> Nearly did that with an important piece of information yesterday. Then this morning I thought of it and realised that it must have been put into the recycling. Sure enough there it was. Should be safe for a while now- I'm not liekly to sort out my desk for a little after yesterday. Oh dear- just looked at my tidied desk- doesn't exactly look tidy!


Always knew you were a miracle worker. By the way, what beading?????? Only kidding. xx


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Another Afghan Update* Just heard from another KTPer that down under worsted (or rather 10 ply) yarn is somewhat difficult to find but that 8 ply (what we would call a light worsted) is easier so with that in mind, and wanting anyone who wants to participate to be able to do so if it is easier for you to use 8 ply please do so.

Happy day to all!


----------



## Grannypeg

Sam, the doctor was a she and a gynecologist. I have found some female gynecologists to lack compassion. Probably thinking of their own ordeal.



thewren said:


> hurrah for baby pierre - I would be changing doctors - too bad he couldn't feel the pain.
> 
> sam


----------



## StellaK

I live in Boise, Idaho. We have had such a beautiful fall this year--so many red trees and also gold. It gives the atmosphere a rosy glow in the sunshine. We have a storm predicted for Sunday/Monday and then cold weather.
Today got off to an interesting start. I decided to make some caramel, cinnamon biscuits from tube biscuits. I melted some butter in the bottom of the pan and added brown sugar and nuts. I then tore the biscuits into pieces and rolled them in cinnamon and sugar and placed on top of the caramel. I was ready to put them in the oven when I realized I had mixed paprika with the sugar instead of cinnamon. I baked them anyway--an interesting taste; one I will never try again.


----------



## martina

Grannypeg said:


> Sam, the doctor was a she and a gynecologist. I have found some female gynecologists to lack compassion. Probably thinking of their own ordeal.


Like some female midwives, nurses and police. Empathy is more to do with personality than gender ,I have found.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Julie, love your photos of Scotland. Mr Ps cousin lives near Glasgow. Had lots of lovely holiday in Scotland, especially the ones when my DD was appearing at the Fringe in Edinburgh. Hugs coming your way xxx


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> All I know is he is teaching somewhere in London- such a huge City- searching the phone book is overwhelming- even if he has a listed number!


Especially if you don't know which area he is in. Sometimes we just have to let things go, don't we?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Congratulations on the birth of Pierre. So glad he is okay. May the new mom and babe continue to do well and gt to go home soon.


Grannypeg said:


> Little baby 'Pierre" finally made his appearance around 8:00 P.M.
> last night weighing in at 5 lbs., 8 ozs, He had been putting on
> weight, considering the doctor in Ottawa thought he only weighed
> 4.3 lbs.and considering that the placenta was compromised.
> 
> I won't go into the horror story, but this poor mother was put
> through over forty hours of labour and then an emergeny c-section.
> She was in the Gatineau Hospital. The gynecologist there would
> not listen to the experts from Ottawa. She was to have a c-section
> as soon as she went in - once she reached 36 weeks.
> 
> Although he was high risk, he is not in the neonatal unit, nor is he in
> an incuator. All is well. His picture is up on my timeline on fb.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers. They sure do wo


----------



## Edith M

Great receipes as usual. Sam. I am in the midst of making supper. A really simple pasta and meatball dish.  Too tired for much else. Cold weather wears me out. Best wishes to all at the tea party. Love this place.


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> All I know is he is teaching somewhere in London- such a huge City- searching the phone book is overwhelming- even if he has a listed number!


If he's teaching architecture he may well be at the Bartlett School of Architecture which is where my DGS is doing his PH.D. That would be funny wouldn't it? It is "the" school of architecture in England, part of the UCL.

You may have gathered that we're back from our trip to France, Couldn't catch up on last week's KTP, but settled down tonight to read this week's, I can't type much as my fingers are in agony with arthritis. I keep rubbing in the cream which usually works but today it isn't having any affect.
Hope you are well, Julie & having good weather.

Tessa


----------



## iamsam

I bet it was an interesting taste stella - is that why you are laughing in your avatar. lol

sam



StellaK said:


> I live in Boise, Idaho. We have had such a beautiful fall this year--so many red trees and also gold. It gives the atmosphere a rosy glow in the sunshine. We have a storm predicted for Sunday/Monday and then cold weather.
> Today got off to an interesting start. I decided to make some caramel, cinnamon biscuits from tube biscuits. I melted some butter in the bottom of the pan and added brown sugar and nuts. I then tore the biscuits into pieces and rolled them in cinnamon and sugar and placed on top of the caramel. I was ready to put them in the oven when I realized I had mixed paprika with the sugar instead of cinnamon. I baked them anyway--an interesting taste; one I will never try again.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming your way tessadele - hoping your fingers start feeling better sooner than soon.

sam



Tessadele said:


> If he's teaching architecture he may well be at the Bartlett School of Architecture which is where my DGS is doing his PH.D. That would be funny wouldn't it? It is "the" school of architecture in England, part of the UCL.
> 
> You may have gathered that we're back from our trip to France, Couldn't catch up on last week's KTP, but settled down tonight to read this week's, I can't type much as my fingers are in agony with arthritis. I keep rubbing in the cream which usually works but today it isn't having any affect.
> Hope you are well, Julie & having good weather.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have a cold but it will pass. Marianne did check with the local powers that be and for now in her county they can not assign any home health care personnel to come to her home; I believe there is some sort of hire freeze in effect. A real catch 22 if ever there was one. Thank God that she has Cindi that does help her to a degree.

e=darowil]Marianne just can'tkeep that up- she has to get help with her mother. No-one can keep that up- and she needs to keep up her strength because she has one or two of her own health issues that she needs to be able to deal with and running herself down will mean she ends up sick and unable to give her mother any care. The time comes when you need to do things against the others will and it sounds to me like this time has come. Or she won't be there at all for her mother.

Gwen hope you are soon feeling better yourself.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

StellaK said:


> I live in Boise, Idaho. We have had such a beautiful fall this year--so many red trees and also gold. It gives the atmosphere a rosy glow in the sunshine. We have a storm predicted for Sunday/Monday and then cold weather.
> Today got off to an interesting start. I decided to make some caramel, cinnamon biscuits from tube biscuits. I melted some butter in the bottom of the pan and added brown sugar and nuts. I then tore the biscuits into pieces and rolled them in cinnamon and sugar and placed on top of the caramel. I was ready to put them in the oven when I realized I had mixed paprika with the sugar instead of cinnamon. I baked them anyway--an interesting taste; one I will never try again.


Oh my goodness gracious me!


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> If he's teaching architecture he may well be at the Bartlett School of Architecture which is where my DGS is doing his PH.D. That would be funny wouldn't it? It is "the" school of architecture in England, part of the UCL.
> 
> You may have gathered that we're back from our trip to France, Couldn't catch up on last week's KTP, but settled down tonight to read this week's, I can't type much as my fingers are in agony with arthritis. I keep rubbing in the cream which usually works but today it isn't having any affect.
> Hope you are well, Julie & having good weather.
> 
> Tessa


Hello Tessa so glad to see you back on. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sending healing energies to you. Wonder if it is because of the storm that is expected on Sunday night/monday morning.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, love your photos of Scotland. Mr Ps cousin lives near Glasgow. Had lots of lovely holiday in Scotland, especially the ones when my DD was appearing at the Fringe in Edinburgh. Hugs coming your way xxx


I almost got to the Edinburgh festival- my cousin Bill showed me the old and new of Edinburgh- such a lovely City! We had a shandy in the oldest tavern in the old town!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Especially if you don't know which area he is in. Sometimes we just have to let things go, don't we?


That was sort of what I was thinking- but it seems Tessa may have a solution!


----------



## dollyclaire

Lurker 2 said:


> My actual home- not my birthplace- I left at the grand old age of six months! Below:


Your summerhouse is very similar to the one I lost in a storm 2 winters ago. The wind moved it a couple of feet and it need up being tilted at an angle on the banking at the back of the house. My late DH had intended renovating it for me but sadly it never got done. I discovered that it was actually on a plinth that could rotate to follow the sun, really ingenious and where it was situated is quite high up and the views are just lovely but it is a bit too far from the house and it does mean climbing quite a number of steps to get up there. Not a good idea if I want to use it in the winter. The new one is much closer to the house with perhaps not as good a view but more convenient and this way it will get used more. I will post pictures when finished, the weather has been again getting it done.


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> Your summerhouse is very similar to the one I lost in a storm 2 winters ago. The wind moved it a couple of feet and it need up being tilted at an angle on the banking at the back of the house. My late DH had intended renovating it for me but sadly it never got done. I discovered that it was actually on a plinth that could rotate to follow the sun, really ingenious and where it was situated is quite high up and the views are just lovely but it is a bit too far from the house and it does mean climbing quite a number of steps to get up there. Not a good idea if I want to use it in the winter. The new one is much closer to the house with perhaps not as good a view but more convenient and this way it will get used more. I will post pictures when finished, the weather has been again getting it done.


You never know might have been built by the same carpenter- or from the same plans! Can't ask my Dad of course now- he died more than three years ago- and my brothers would not know- being younger then me!

Edit: sorry yours is no more- but climbing the hill would present problems wouldn't it! I do remember hill views you posted from the local laird's (?) house!


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Worsted is a weight we get very little of over here. We get 8 ply which is around a light worsted. And what I always use in a pattern that calls for worsted- with adjustments as needed. Will this be OK from any of us downunder?


-----------------------------------------
Darowil - I think that will work out -- the best thing for those who are not sure about the weight exactly, is make sure you all do a swatch -and figure out the stitches per inch and then multiply x 8 and you should be right on. I just measure the length in the rows. I have made so many block afghans. I have even done double baby yarn which and it come out as about a worsted.

My own tension is 3.5 - 4 stitches per inch - with size 8 (5.mm) needles for medium worsted -- if I use aran I always swatch it unless it is for something that doesn't matter. Another thing. better to come out a bit too small and you can crochet or knit a narrow border around. the size is what is important when you are matching blocks.

You just don't want a lace or sock weight yarn as it would not fit into the aran or worsted weight for the block.

We have an excellent information thread on the workshop section. Here for anyone (most of you know this) who is not sure about how to measure a swatch- is our information.
INFORMATION: how to make a good SWATCH ( this is very important - -- here is the swatch entry on our information sheet.
========================

----S W A T C H ----- *IGNORE if you are experienced----.

Cast on 20 stitches -- DON'T PULL IT TIGHT - you 
might want to use one size larger needles than the 
size you plan on using for two rows of the cast on
edge. then go to the size needles you plan on
using -
knit a square in stocking stitch (if you plan on 
using a stocking stitch for the majority of your 
project- try to knit the same tension you always
knit. you can also turn your swatch over but I just do one in stocking stitch -- I am never out more than half a stitch.

Cast off once you have a square - mark down
in your notebook under 'swatch' 
how many stitches you cast on - with what
size needles and then what size needles you 
do the whole swatch with.

Once you have a square -- you will then carefully
count the number of stitches over 4 inches --
( I use a little tool for measuring my swatch -
see attached picture. It is very handy - you lay
the measuring tool on the knitted swatch IN THE 
CENTER OF THE SWATCH at the Edge of one of the center rows of stitches on the left side of the V of the stitch. You can see my orange is nearly a complete 4 stitches per inch which is not enough to throw the count off. my swatch can be stretched l/8 of an inch to make it fit the 8" square.

-do not take your swatch numbers at edge of the swatch - making sure that you have 
one side of the opening on the edge of a stitch near the center of your knitted swatch. -
The opening is 2" long and 2" tall -- carefully
count how many stitches there are in the two
inch window (vertically in my picture) - and mark it down 
in your notebook. cut that number in half and
you will have the STITCHES PER INCH.

The( horizontal opening) is done the same way, only 
you will count the number of ROWS in the two 
inch vertical window -- and mark it down - then 
you will divide that number in half and you will 
write down the number of ROWS PER INCH- with mine I get one more row that I do stitches - so every 2 inches I add a row if I want to be exact.

NOTE - it is best to get a counter like the one 
I have shown you - but you Can't., if 
you are careful -using a flat ruler and measure
two inches in the 'center' of the swatch- and 
count the number of stitches, figure out your stitches
and rows per inch. I would suggest you try to 
find the counter as I use mine all the time.

I hope this helps -- I know a lot of people who have trouble with tension and a swatch is important in cases where you need to know the number of stitches needed.

*Note:*you might want to buy an extra ball if you plan
on doing cables or a pattern that increases stitches
- You should do a swatch of a sample of your 
addition eg. cables - and incorporate the extra
stitches in your pattern. I always add two stitches at the bottom of each cable and 3 or more if it is a wider cable. this adjusts the size needed --

if you can find one- use this swatch measuring tool and needle sizer -I believe most lys have them and I bought mine at walmart about l0 years ago. really really handy.

You could even make your self one of heavy cardboard I used one I made for 3 years.


----------



## nittergma

I too, love reading about the childhood memories and bits of history. I have similar memories of ice skating,climbing trees and bike riding. My growing up was fairly simple compared with some of your very interesting stories!


Designer1234 said:


> I love your stories of your childhood Julie -- were you born in Scotland? I know you are familiar with many parts of the UK. It is so interesting hearing about NanaCaren's home and Zoe's, and Sam's and Rookies, and everyone's - Sugar Sugar, Darowil, Kate, Belfast, and on and on,from all over the world. I never tire of reading childhood memories or stories of their lives or seeing pictures -- this is a wonderful Book, the Tea Party. What an honor it is to belong and be accepted the way we are all accepted.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> -----------------------------------------
> Darowil - I think that will work out -- the best thing for those who are not sure about the weight exactly, is make sure you all do a swatch -and figure out the stitches per inch and then multiply x 8 and you should be right on. I just measure the length in the rows. I have made so many block afghans. I have even done double baby yarn which and it come out as about a worsted.
> 
> My own tension is 3.5 - 4 stitches per inch - with size 8 (5.mm) needles. Another thing. better to come out a bit too small and you can crochet or knit a narrow border around. the size is what is importat.
> 
> You just don't want a lace or sock weight yarn as it would not fit into the aran or worsted weight for the block.
> 
> We have an excellent information thread on the workshop section. Here for anyone (most of you know this) who is not sure about how to measure a swatch- is our information.
> INFORMATION: how to make a good SWATCH ( this is very important - --
> ========================
> 
> ----S W A T C H ----- *IGNORE if you are experienced----.
> 
> Cast on 20 stitches -- DON'T PULL IT TIGHT - you
> might want to use one size larger needles than the
> size you plan on using for two rows of the cast on
> edge. then go to the size needles you plan on
> using -
> knit a square in stocking stitch (if you plan on
> using a stocking stitch for the majority of your
> project- try to knit the same tension you always
> knit.
> 
> Cast off once you have a square - mark down
> in your notebook under 'swatch'
> how many stitches you cast on - with what
> size needles and then what size needles you
> do the whole swatch with.
> 
> Once you have a square -- you will then carefully
> count the number of stitches over 4 inches --
> ( I use a little tool for measuring my swatch -
> see attached picture. It is very handy - you lay
> the measuring tool on the knitted swatch IN THE
> CENTER OF THE SWATCH
> - NOT AT THE EDGE making sure that you have
> one side of the opening on the edge of a stitch -
> The opening is 2" long and 2" tall -- carefully
> count how many stitches there are in the two
> inch window horizontally - and mark it down
> in your notebook. cut that number in half and
> you will have the STITCHES PER INCH.
> 
> The vertical opening is done the same way, only
> you will count the number of ROWS in the two
> inch vertical window -- and mark it down - then
> you will divide that number in half and you will
> write down the number of ROWS PER INCH-
> 
> NOTE - it is best to get a counter like the one
> I have shown you - but you Can., if
> you are careful -using a flat ruler and measure
> two inches in the 'center' of the swatch- and
> count the number of stitches, figure out your stitches
> and rows per inch. I would suggest you try to
> find the counter as I use mine all the time.
> 
> [b[Note:[/b]you might want to buy an extra ball if you plan
> on doing cables or a pattern that increases stitches
> - You should do a swatch of a sample of your
> addition eg. cables - and incorporate the extra
> stitches in your pattern.
> if you can find one use this swatch measuring tool and needle sizer


What an excellent gauge Shirley- never seen one that gave crochet hook sizes too!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I would adore to have a kitchen like that- but not the price tag!!!!!!


I can agree with that.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I am writing it- thanks to KP!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Finished the cat hat cousin wanted made. Will mail it Monday. Had a difficult time with the ears; supposed to be pointed and just didn't turn out that way so I manipulated them with needle and thread....more than one way to skin a cat!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> I too, love reading about the childhood memories and bits of history. I have similar memories of ice skating,climbing trees and bike riding. My growing up was fairly simple compared with some of your very interesting stories!


wasn't much of a tree climber- have a lousy head for heights despite having learned to pilot small aircraft- my main feat was once scaling a cliff with my school friend Jill Bishop- because we both knew the chances of drowning in the stream were greater than the risk of falling- there were absolutely no hand holds on the cataract that we were following.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the cat hat cousin wanted made. Will mail it Monday. Had a difficult time with the ears; supposed to be pointed and just didn't turn out that way so I manipulated them with needle and thread....more than one way to skin a cat!


Love it!


----------



## Poledra65

Grannypeg said:



> Little baby 'Pierre" finally made his appearance around 8:00 P.M.
> last night weighing in at 5 lbs., 8 ozs, He had been putting on
> weight, considering the doctor in Ottawa thought he only weighed
> 4.3 lbs.and considering that the placenta was compromised.
> 
> I won't go into the horror story, but this poor mother was put
> through over forty hours of labour and then an emergeny c-section.
> She was in the Gatineau Hospital. The gynecologist there would
> not listen to the experts from Ottawa. She was to have a c-section
> as soon as she went in - once she reached 36 weeks.
> 
> Although he was high risk, he is not in the neonatal unit, nor is he in
> an incuator. All is well. His picture is up on my timeline on fb.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers. They sure do wo


Wonderful that Pierre is here. Can't imagine what the hospital was thinking to ignore the specialist, thank God that it all worked out well.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Its just not good enough selling old antiques- they really should be new you know. lol
> What a shame the antique shop closes you seem to have enjoyed it despite the less than fun experiences that came with it (but then all jobs have these moments).
> Talking to a school nurse last night. She had had a really tough week- 3 anorexic girls had issues including one who was so bad the ambulance told her to call in the parents becuase they couldn't stabilise the girl enough to even get her to the ambulance. Managed eventually, but it seems that it was the anorexia which was the problem her body is just shutting down it has been so starved. She is now home from hospital but one wonders what the outcome for her is.


So sad that there are so many who think that the thinner they are the better, I know it is a disease but sad.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I can agree with that.


Aga's are not terribly practical here- but could be used for most of three seasons with care - they do sell them at a premium!


----------



## StellaK

Interesting taste to say the least. And I am too thrifty to just dump it on the spot. The paprika was in the fridge and the cinnamon was in the pantry next to cereals. I don't know why I thought the cinnamon was in the refrigerator. I don't bake too often--now I know why.


----------



## nittergma

Welcome to the world little Pierre! Prayers for Mom hoping the memory of the rough delivery will soon fade.


----------



## Spider

KateB said:


> Meant to ask, what was the story with the pillow throwing woman?


Hi everyone, just got a few minutes ago from my last day of work and the store closes for the winter. Si just getting on my IPad. So Kate, here is the story. A lady came in and I welcomed her and told her we would be closing for the season and that all furniture and most everything was 20 percent, and I said just a few items and I will inform you of them if you are interested and she said not right now and she walked around the store telling me how she spends all her winters away and how much money she has and on and on and on. And I listened politely and smiled. Then she picked up a pillow and I started to say those and she said I will take that and I am going up to the other building to look around and will be back to pay for it, so I was bagging it up and writing out her sales slip and she handed me her credit card and told her the amount and she said that isn't right and I said the pillows aren't on sale, I am sorry. They are one of the items that aren't on sale and I was telling you that, and she grabbed her card and threw the pillow at me and said I can't believe this you are so deceptive and I said I am sorry. And she stomped out and slammed the door. Now she had told me how much money she had, the pillow was 38.00 dollars and they are big down pillows and new items. So I just laughed after she left. Just one of those days. Linda


----------



## Tessadele

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Tessa so glad to see you back on. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sending healing energies to you. Wonder if it is because of the storm that is expected on Sunday night/monday morning.


Hello Caren, Thanks, it's nice to be back, but I do love France & the French people are so friendly & helpful they just make me feel happy with human nature. I think my fingers are painful as they've started growing more lumps on the joints, they usually hurt until the joints become fixed & won't bend. Nothing I can do about it as I can't take anti=inflammatorys because of my kidneys. It's a bummer!!!! Hope you are well & happy,

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh

Tonight in downtown Athens there is a Halloween parade; my youngest DD, her boyfriend, and then a female friend of hers just left in costume. DH, one of his buddies and buddy's nephew also have gone downtown. I declined since I have this silly cold and it is rather cold outside. Anyway, here is a picture of my DD & her boyfriend dressed as...Zombie Little Red Riding Hood and the big bag Werewolf....too funny.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Hello Caren, Thanks, it's nice to be back, but I do love France & the French people are so friendly & helpful they just make me feel happy with human nature. I think my fingers are painful as they've started growing more lumps on the joints, they usually hurt until the joints become fixed & won't bend. Nothing I can do about it as I can't take anti=inflammatorys because of my kidneys. It's a bummer!!!! Hope you are well & happy,
> 
> Tessa


It is always nice to go someplace you feel happy. Oh sorry to hear that your fingers are getting worse. It sure is a bummer. I am doing pretty good haning in. Will be very glad when Punkin Chunkin is behind me, very far behind me.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight in downtown Athens there is a Halloween parade; my youngest DD, her boyfriend, and then a female friend of hers just left in costume. DH, one of his buddies and buddy's nephew also have gone downtown. I declined since I have this silly cold and it is rather cold outside. Anyway, here is a picture of my DD & her boyfriend dressed as...Zombie Little Red Riding Hood and the big bag Werewolf....too funny.


Awesome costumes they look great!!!!!! I would have declined to go if I was feeling under the weather too.


----------



## nittergma

Feel bad about the kitten too. We're always worried about our cats getting in the road we've lost several cats and dogs to the road, they always want to go into the field across the way.


thewren said:


> I could have slept the day away with no problem - finally said - self - you need to get out of bed.
> 
> it is a lovely day - 50° - but very windy which makes it really cold - gusts to 30mph. the boys don't seem to mind - won their last soccer game this morning - outside playing on the trampoline this afternoon. i'm in hibernation mode.
> 
> the boys came in my place after their game to show me their medals and soccer ball ring they had gotten. also to inform me there was a dead kitten in the road in front of the house - with the head laying some distance away - they were all agog. had to make sure it was not survivor. all four are in the house so I don't know whose cat it was - makes me feel bad though.
> 
> don't think there is anything going on the rest of the weekend - guess I will spend it talking to you guys and knitting - sounds pretty good to me.
> 
> now to read and catch up.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi Guys - I am only up to page 9 - I was up too late last night and couldn't type... then I couldn't fall asleep! May be an early night tonight. I spent the day taking down blinds and cleaning them and the windows (with DH's help) I have half the house done and will do the other half tomorrow. This is my Spring cleaning from 3 years ago I think!!!! Oh well we just do our best. I called and left a message for Charlotte - I hope to hear something from her or Rick soon. If there is any news after Gwen's post from Rick please let me know. I have to admit to being worried at this point. Alan and I had a nice day yesterday- he was feeling pretty good so we went out and did some shooting and then ran some errands together - I can't remember when the last time was that we did that! After we got back he built a fire in our little patio fireplace and we sat and enjoyed the fire and the stars!!!! Maybe that is where all my energy came from for today..... lots of positive vibes and I was ready!!!! I hope that ya'all are happy and healthy and if not then let's start working on it!!!! I tried to post last night and lost my long reply to everyone.... stupid operator of the ipad!! I love that some of you are doing a shawl with Dee. I'm still working on mine from the July mystery kal - but I haven't given up. And I had already decided that when I am finished with this one I will do one of Dee's. I may not be ready to start anytime soon, but it will be nice to have you all be so experienced by the time I do mine!!! OK I am going to pour a glass of vino, go back to page 9 and start catching up. I will jump back here periodically. Kind of like burning the candle at both ends!!! luv-AZ


----------



## nittergma

How terrifying! I felt safer climbing trees than cliffs!


Lurker 2 said:


> wasn't much of a tree climber- have a lousy head for heights despite having learned to pilot small aircraft- my main feat was once scaling a cliff with my school friend Jill Bishop- because we both knew the chances of drowning in the stream were greater than the risk of falling- there were absolutely no hand holds on the cataract that we were following.


----------



## Spider

Gwen, love the hat, what yarn did you use? Your daughter is beautiful and loved their costumes.
I love candy corn and salted peanuts.
Poor oscar!!!!
Welcome baby Pierre!! So glad all is over.
Martina, your right a large glass is better than a small.
Gagesmom, we had a terrible wind yesterday and during the night. When I drove to work trees down all over. No snow thank god!!
Ours didn't all melt and the ice go out until the first of May. We had a terrible long winter with to much snow. Over thirty inches in March alone, and that was on top of the stuff on the ground.
Julie. Loved the pictures and stories. Love that kitchen.
Shirley, love the quilts and I agree I love the stories and this is so neat. We are all different ages,different places and we care for and support each other. And the stories bring back memories. I grew up skating on the ice rink my dad built for the city and froze and it was two doors down from our house. We would put our skates on at home and walk to the rink or skate on the road and then meet our friends, always a good place to meet the first boyfriend and hold hands and skate. Lots of church skating parties. And then put up lights for night skating. Not bad for a little town of 600. Good memories. Thanks for the memories.
Husband is in North Dakota helping out our farming friends get their crops in, he grew up on a farm. So I have been home alone since Thursday, miss him but it has been nice to be lazier, but I will be going to join him I think this week. Have volunteered for my sister to make some quilts and knit and crochet items for a woman's shelter so have that to get done soon.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Best of luck to Sara for her job quest - I know how you feel about leaving the critters.... Alan took many a trip on the bike and I stayed home with the goats, chickens, dogs and veggie garden..... we just never liked leaving it to someone else. One time he left to go to Sturgis after planting and babying a big batch of corn.... just as it was ready to pick. My neighbor and I picked and shucked and cooked and froze corn for days.... I told him when he got back that he couldn't have any!!!!! I did break down and shared.... but never again do we have a garden that big if he was going to Sturgis! I hope you have a wonderful time at the Chunkin.....and I hope you win!! luv-AZ


NanaCaren said:


> Sara is very excited about the job, she loved working for them before. I feel better with her being here, I dont have to rely on a neighbour to check on the. Animals. We leave on the 30th Oct. - 2nd Nov.


----------



## Spider

gagesmom said:


> 9:45am here and there was a reason why the wind was howling this morning at 3am. We woke up to SNOW, everywhere. Thick, wet snow. It is so heavy that our tree branches are bending and they look like they will snap.Yuck :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> I will see if I can post a picture after breakfast


Since we live in a pretty wooded area we seldom get bad wind , or I should say we don't notice it. Here is the picture from last winters first blizzard. We got six inches, which isn't bad. Just a little ways from here the first storm produced 13 inches. But once we get snow it stays . When we lived in SD we only had one bad winter out of the seven we were there. We would get snow and it would melt and some more would come, but the winters were usually milder. Just not ready for it. One Halloween we got over a foot and it stayed and we just kept getting more, made for a long winter.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> It is! A self-striper, Deborah Norville Serenity Sock yarn.


These are going to be so cute - do they have a home yet??? For you perhaps????


----------



## Gweniepooh

Spidar on thr cat hat I used Rowan Purelife British Sheep Breed Chunky Boucle'. It is 100% wool. Has a really soft feel to it;


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh that would be a brilliant opening paragraph!!! See Julie, we are right there with you as you write this story. Think about how amazed your DGC will be when as adults they read this tale...........


Angora1 said:


> So beautifully said Julie. Sounds like the beginning of your book......well, the one I think you should write. :wink:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Welcome to the world Pierre! Mom will soon forget the bad parts, I'm so glad they are both ok. luv-AZ


Grannypeg said:


> Little baby 'Pierre" finally made his appearance around 8:00 P.M.
> last night weighing in at 5 lbs., 8 ozs, He had been putting on
> weight, considering the doctor in Ottawa thought he only weighed
> 4.3 lbs.and considering that the placenta was compromised.
> 
> I won't go into the horror story, but this poor mother was put
> through over forty hours of labour and then an emergeny c-section.
> She was in the Gatineau Hospital. The gynecologist there would
> not listen to the experts from Ottawa. She was to have a c-section
> as soon as she went in - once she reached 36 weeks.
> 
> Although he was high risk, he is not in the neonatal unit, nor is he in
> an incuator. All is well. His picture is up on my timeline on fb.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers. They sure do wo


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning, so beautiful. All is still and quiet here.
> Took you all a couple fall pictures the other day while walking to Marlas' (DSM) house.


Nice photos :-D


----------



## flyty1n

Tessadele said:


> Hello Caren, Thanks, it's nice to be back, but I do love France & the French people are so friendly & helpful they just make me feel happy with human nature. I think my fingers are painful as they've started growing more lumps on the joints, they usually hurt until the joints become fixed & won't bend. Nothing I can do about it as I can't take anti=inflammatorys because of my kidneys. It's a bummer!!!! Hope you are well & happy,
> 
> Tessa


Be sure to check with a true rheumatologist. I, too, can't take anti-inflammatories, but the new drugs which are specific for RA do not damage the kidneys (mine only work at 50%) and the drug Arava (leflunimide) which I have been on the past 5 years has made me almost completely pain free. I can only hope that you could find that this drug, or one like it, would work as well for you.


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Marianne just can'tkeep that up- she has to get help with her mother. No-one can keep that up- and she needs to keep up her strength because she has one or two of her own health issues that she needs to be able to deal with and running herself down will mean she ends up sick and unable to give her mother any care. The time comes when you need to do things against the others will and it sounds to me like this time has come. Or she won't be there at all for her mother.
> 
> Gwen hope you are soon feeling better yourself.


It is a big worry. I hope that she can find some solution. It is hard.


----------



## pacer

Did a quick skimming as I am falling asleep reading. Will put clothes in washer and dryer then have boys finish up for me. Good night everyone.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Oh my, who says bingo isn't an exciting game!! Yes, sounds like sneakers would be a much better shoe choice next time. Hope the lungs are feeling much better today.


Dose of codiene painkiller then, another small dose at bed certainly 
helped. Admittedly not as fit as I should be, which didn't help. I have slacked a little on the exercise since gaining the use of a car.


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> Marianne just can'tkeep that up- she has to get help with her mother. No-one can keep that up- and she needs to keep up her strength because she has one or two of her own health issues that she needs to be able to deal with and running herself down will mean she ends up sick and unable to give her mother any care. The time comes when you need to do things against the others will and it sounds to me like this time has come. Or she won't be there at all for her mother.
> 
> Gwen hope you are soon feeling better yourself.


I agree she needs to put herself first right now. No disrespect intended to her mom or her for that matter, but Darowil is right. IMHO


----------



## nicho

Love everyone's photos - the gardens in England are so pretty, the fall colours in the States are magnificent, and how lovely is Scotland. When I was in Scotland (some 40 years ago!), it was mid-summer and colder than any winter I had ever exprerienced in Australia. Nevertheless, we braved the elements and had a picnic on the moors dressed in our winter parkas and beanies! Later on, I remember having high tea in a lovely cafe overlooking a beautiful Loch Lomond. Good memories.
I know World Champagne Day was a couple of days ago but I did have a couple of glasses of bubbly on the day to celebrate. Thought I would share this quote from Madame Bollinger that my daughter posted on facebook:

I drink it when I'm happy and when I'm sad. Sometimes I drink it when Im alone. When I have company I consider it obligatory. I trifle with it if Im not hungry and drink it when I am. Otherwise I never touch it... unless Im thirsty. ~ Madame Bollinger

Madame B, I'm with you!


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar,sugar HOPE Oscar well soon.
> Gottastch, enjoy quiet. I love quiet time.
> Feeling better. Going to put on adult diaper so I can take walk with Maya. Have missed my walks and need the contact with earth.


  so happy for you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nicho

flyty1n said:


> Be sure to check with a true rheumatologist. I, too, can't take anti-inflammatories, but the new drugs which are specific for RA do not damage the kidneys (mine only work at 50%) and the drug Arava (leflunimide) which I have been on the past 5 years has made me almost completely pain free. I can only hope that you could find that this drug, or one like it, would work as well for you.


I agree. Arava has been working well for me - have been taking it for about 5 years too and am relatively pain free most of the time.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Caught up just in time to go fix dinner - I agree with everyone about Marianne - but sometimes there just aren't any options. She is so fortunate to have Cindi and good neighbors. We will just have to keep hoping for good news for her from the dr and perhaps her mom will level off for a while. She wouldn't have it any other way - if she can take care of her at home that is what she will choose to do. Love that lady!!!! Hey Pup - how is your weekend shaping up??


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great quote!!! I'm with you and MB too!!!


nicho said:


> Love everyone's photos - the gardens in England are so pretty, the fall colours in the States are magnificent, and how lovely is Scotland. When I was in Scotland (some 40 years ago!), it was mid-summer and colder than any winter I had ever exprerienced in Australia. Nevertheless, we braved the elements and had a picnic on the moors dressed in our winter parkas and beanies! Later on, I remember having high tea in a lovely cafe overlooking a beautiful Loch Lomond. Good memories.
> I know World Champagne Day was a couple of days ago but I did have a couple of glasses of bubbly on the day to celebrate. Thought I would share this quote from Madame Bollinger that my daughter posted on facebook:
> 
> I drink it when I'm happy and when I'm sad. Sometimes I drink it when Im alone. When I have company I consider it obligatory. I trifle with it if Im not hungry and drink it when I am. Otherwise I never touch it... unless Im thirsty. ~ Madame Bollinger
> 
> Madame B, I'm with you!


----------



## Designer1234

AZ Sticks said:


> Caught up just in time to go fix dinner - I agree with everyone about Marianne - but sometimes there just aren't any options. She is so fortunate to have Cindi and good neighbors. We will just have to keep hoping for good news for her from the dr and perhaps her mom will level off for a while. She wouldn't have it any other way - if she can take care of her at home that is what she will choose to do. Love that lady!!!! Hey Pup - how is your weekend shaping up??


 :thumbup:

Iwould imagine she has thought of all the options. Life is sometimes just about impossible and some times we don't have control over it.

I have her surrounded with good thoughts - as do we all.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Designer1234 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Iwould imagine she has thought of all the options. Life is sometimes just about impossible and some times we don't have control over it.
> 
> I have her surrounded with good thoughts - as do we all.


 :thumbup: The best thing we can do for each other is just that Shirley!!! You are so good at thinking of others and we are so lucky to have you as a friend-


----------



## Designer1234

nicho said:


> Love everyone's photos - the gardens in England are so pretty, the fall colours in the States are magnificent, and how lovely is Scotland. When I was in Scotland (some 40 years ago!), it was mid-summer and colder than any winter I had ever exprerienced in Australia. Nevertheless, we braved the elements and had a picnic on the moors dressed in our winter parkas and beanies! Later on, I remember having high tea in a lovely cafe overlooking a beautiful Loch Lomond. Good memories.
> I know World Champagne Day was a couple of days ago but I did have a couple of glasses of bubbly on the day to celebrate. Thought I would share this quote from Madame Bollinger that my daughter posted on facebook:
> 
> I drink it when I'm happy and when I'm sad. Sometimes I drink it when Im alone. When I have company I consider it obligatory. I trifle with it if Im not hungry and drink it when I am. Otherwise I never touch it... unless Im thirsty. ~ Madame Bollinger
> 
> Madame B, I'm with you!


How are your travel plans coming along? well, I hope. YOu should get that info sometime in the next week or two. they told me two weeks. Exciting time for you.


----------



## Patches39

81brighteyes said:


> Sam, thank you so much for the information about Candy Corn. I had never known anything about how it was made or its contents; only given out at Hallowe'en Although it is "fat free", the sugar and corn syrup are carbs and turn into it's "innocent sounding ingredients" into fat in the body. 'Tain't fair, is it? Wasn't it more fun when we didn't know the ingredients of things? Such killjoys. ;>)


Ditto :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I am writing it- thanks to KP!


And I would read it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK I am really going to start dinner now - I'll check back in later -


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Best of luck to Sara for her job quest - I know how you feel about leaving the critters.... Alan took many a trip on the bike and I stayed home with the goats, chickens, dogs and veggie garden..... we just never liked leaving it to someone else. One time he left to go to Sturgis after planting and babying a big batch of corn.... just as it was ready to pick. My neighbor and I picked and shucked and cooked and froze corn for days.... I told him when he got back that he couldn't have any!!!!! I did break down and shared.... but never again do we have a garden that big if he was going to Sturgis! I hope you have a wonderful time at the Chunkin.....and I hope you win!! luv-AZ


 I will pass on to Sara. Pretty sure she has this one if not she has filled out many applications. I stayed home for years to keep an eye on things, as well as the siblings children. 
Thanks I hope they win as well, will be nice for them.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> My actual home- not my birthplace- I left at the grand old age of six months! Below:


Oh so lovely :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

AZ Sticks said:


> :thumbup: The best thing we can do for each other is just that Shirley!!! You are so good at thinking of others and we are so lucky to have you as a friend-


Thank you! My son used to go to Sturgis every other year from Alberta with his friends. Highlight of his life. He loved riding -- it was when he was the happiest. I used to wish he wouldn't bike as I worried about him so much, but now when I see a group of bikers on the road I wish he had lost his life biking rather than with Esophageal cancer.It would have been doing what he loved. I learned a big lesson -- You have to let them do what is right for them.

I am thankful I never told him how I worried.

I think of your Husband in Sturgis and it gives me comfort that others are doing the things they love. He was a member of the Sober riders group which promised never to bike while under the influence of alcohol or drugs. they do a lot of good up here.

They gave us and his brother a 'patch' they all wear on their jackets -- "Rob Paterson-- always remembered, never forgotten" He would have been so pleased. I am posting a picture because I am so proud of him and what he overcame and how highly he was thought of by his peers.


----------



## Pup lover

AZ Sticks said:


> Caught up just in time to go fix dinner - I agree with everyone about Marianne - but sometimes there just aren't any options. She is so fortunate to have Cindi and good neighbors. We will just have to keep hoping for good news for her from the dr and perhaps her mom will level off for a while. She wouldn't have it any other way - if she can take care of her at home that is what she will choose to do. Love that lady!!!! Hey Pup - how is your weekend shaping up??


Its amazing to me that they cant send anyone to help. I understand they cant hire someone specifically, dont they already have people who do this? Wish we could all twitch our noses or swirl our pony tails and blink and be where we wanted! Then we could visit anyone anytime and help those who need it!

AZ my weekend so far has been pretty good. Went to Bloomington with DH, spent time at the lys chatting and knitting while he did school stuff. Then we went to eat and got some supplies at Sams came home and are watching movies. Have been knitting, found some yarn and plan on starting my shawl tonight.

I havent had responses to my messages from Rick or Charlotte either. She has been on mind a lot.

So glad to hear that you and Alan have had a good couple of days, prayers it continues! Its nice whenthey want to do things they havent for a while.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you! My son used to go to Sturgis every other year from Alberta with his friends. Highlight of his life. He loved riding -- it was when he was the happiest. I used to wish he wouldn't bike as I worried about him so much, but now when I see a group of bikers on the road I wish he had lost his life biking rather than with Esophageal cancer.It would have been doing what he loved. I learned a big lesson -- You have to let them do what is right for them.
> 
> I am thankful I never told him how I worried.
> 
> I think of your Husband in Sturgis and it gives me comfort that others are doing the things they love. He was a member of the Sober riders group which promised never to bike while under the influence of alcohol or drugs. they do a lot of good up here. They gave us a patch they all wear on their jackets -- "Rob Paterson-- never forget always remembered" He would have been so pleased. He is the first that was honoured this way as far as I know. We still see some of his friends once in awhile and every time I see a group of bikers I think of him and wish he was there. I know in spirit he is.


 sorry for the Gwenie!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> how big is the town where you live?
> 
> sam


Here you go Sam. 
Torrington is a city in, and the county seat of Goshen County, Wyoming, United States. The population was 6,501 at the 2010 census. Torrington is the home of Eastern Wyoming College. Wikipedia
Area: 3.6 sq miles (9.324 km²)
Weather: 54°F (12°C), Wind SE at 5 mph (8 km/h), 45% Humidity
Population: 6,757 (2012)
Local time: Saturday 7:20 PM
University: Eastern Wyoming College


----------



## busyworkerbee

81brighteyes said:


> Thank you, Nana Caren. I'm so glad the champagne is just the right temperature. I raise my glass to you and all the other TPers who are joining us. And to Sam: You do understand the last line of my first post, don't you? That very special line from "Casablanca"? What would we do without the reruns of old movies?


I am joining in, not with champagne as it is a migraine trigger for me, but with a tall glass of light ale, which goes well with any food.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. :-D
> Walking around in the woods today. A not so dry view of the trees they ground with it's blanket of leaves.


Lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. :-D
> Walking around in the woods today. A not so dry view of the trees they ground with it's blanket of leaves.


So peaceful and beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> That is sad and lovely at the same time.


I agree.


----------



## Poledra65

Grannypeg said:


> Sam, the doctor was a she and a gynecologist. I have found some female gynecologists to lack compassion. Probably thinking of their own ordeal.


Or lack of it. 
:?


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


thank you, My favorite spot in the woods.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> So peaceful and beautiful.


Thanks it is very peaceful in there.


----------



## Poledra65

StellaK said:


> I live in Boise, Idaho. We have had such a beautiful fall this year--so many red trees and also gold. It gives the atmosphere a rosy glow in the sunshine. We have a storm predicted for Sunday/Monday and then cold weather.
> Today got off to an interesting start. I decided to make some caramel, cinnamon biscuits from tube biscuits. I melted some butter in the bottom of the pan and added brown sugar and nuts. I then tore the biscuits into pieces and rolled them in cinnamon and sugar and placed on top of the caramel. I was ready to put them in the oven when I realized I had mixed paprika with the sugar instead of cinnamon. I baked them anyway--an interesting taste; one I will never try again.


Oh my, that is a different combination to be sure, I think I understand why you wouldn't want to try that one again.


----------



## Poledra65

Welcome home Tessa. Hope you had a great trip and that arthritis lessens soon.


----------



## nicho

Designer1234 said:


> How are your travel plans coming along? well, I hope. YOu should get that info sometime in the next week or two. they told me two weeks. Exciting time for you.


We are so excited now! Almost all accommodation booked. Thanks to your Pat's suggestion, we are going to spend a night at Canmore after a day sightseeing in Banff. I think we have booked the Georgetown Inn because one of our party is English and she liked the English look of this one. Am looking out for your book of travel info - should arrive in next couple of days. Are you familiar with the drive from Vancouver to Lake Louise or do you always fly? We are looking to drive to either Kelowna or Vernon the first night out of Vancouver, driving Hwy #3 rather than #1 maybe. What do you think? Then day 2 Vernon to Lake Louise via Yoho National Park. I can't wait! Thanks for all your help and suggestions. It would be so good to get to meet you in person!
Cheers
Denise


----------



## busyworkerbee

Grannypeg said:


> Little baby 'Pierre" finally made his appearance around 8:00 P.M.
> last night weighing in at 5 lbs., 8 ozs, He had been putting on
> weight, considering the doctor in Ottawa thought he only weighed
> 4.3 lbs.and considering that the placenta was compromised.
> 
> I won't go into the horror story, but this poor mother was put
> through over forty hours of labour and then an emergeny c-section.
> She was in the Gatineau Hospital. The gynecologist there would
> not listen to the experts from Ottawa. She was to have a c-section
> as soon as she went in - once she reached 36 weeks.
> 
> Although he was high risk, he is not in the neonatal unit, nor is he in
> an incuator. All is well. His picture is up on my timeline on fb.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers. They sure do wo


----------



## busyworkerbee

Tee hee hee, all the talk of foot troubles had an ad for bunion repair pop up.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the cat hat cousin wanted made. Will mail it Monday. Had a difficult time with the ears; supposed to be pointed and just didn't turn out that way so I manipulated them with needle and thread....more than one way to skin a cat!


That's way too cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight in downtown Athens there is a Halloween parade; my youngest DD, her boyfriend, and then a female friend of hers just left in costume. DH, one of his buddies and buddy's nephew also have gone downtown. I declined since I have this silly cold and it is rather cold outside. Anyway, here is a picture of my DD & her boyfriend dressed as...Zombie Little Red Riding Hood and the big bag Werewolf....too funny.


They look great, and like they are having way too much fun!!


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> that was not a good experience - hope you are better after a good night's sleep.
> 
> sam


Yes Sam, all is right now. I put it up to remind us all that not all dramas need be so serious all the time. Some can be funny as well.


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Tee hee hee, all the talk of foot troubles had an ad for bunion repair pop up.


LOLOL!!! Right after Nichos' post I had an ad for Nachos. :?:


----------



## AZ Sticks

I just wanted to get back on and let you all know that I just got off the phone with Charlotte and Rick. She sounds pretty cheerful - but she is definitely experiencing some memory loss and/or confusion. She was in pretty rough shape according to Rick when she was admitted - the issue was swelling at the site of the tumor removal. She is back on IV steriods and there is great improvement with that. She is having radiation and pill form chemo - Rick has found that the hospital she is in (not where she had her original procedure) has in-patient physical and occupational therapy so she may be here a while. Rick had taken her out of the last in-patient place she was in and was trying to do out-patient, but he just doesn't think it is the best way to go right now. I think she needs pretty constant care at this stage of the game. I know that she had said that her left leg had no feeling and she is very awkward with the walker and at risk of a fall. So it sounds as if they have a long way to go. Rick is not very computer/ipad/iphone literate and Charlotte is not in any shape to figure them out at the moment so it may be a while before she is back online. I didn't stay on the phone with her long - Rick has been keeping her phone with him so she will rest and I could tell he is trying to keep her from getting too worn out. I told them both I would be calling in a couple of days to check on her progress and Rick said he would be better about getting back to me - (like he has nothing else to worry about right?) Poor guy has got to be just beside himself - and you can tell he is so crazy about her. So we will do what we do - prayer - good thoughts - positive healing vibes - she can use them all and I will keep on top of her progress and report anything I hear. Wrung out...... I think I will go sit and watch some TV. luv-AZ


----------



## DaylilyDawn

That is such good news!


----------



## Grandmapaula

nicho said:


> Love everyone's photos - the gardens in England are so pretty, the fall colours in the States are magnificent, and how lovely is Scotland. When I was in Scotland (some 40 years ago!), it was mid-summer and colder than any winter I had ever exprerienced in Australia. Nevertheless, we braved the elements and had a picnic on the moors dressed in our winter parkas and beanies! Later on, I remember having high tea in a lovely cafe overlooking a beautiful Loch Lomond. Good memories.
> I know World Champagne Day was a couple of days ago but I did have a couple of glasses of bubbly on the day to celebrate. Thought I would share this quote from Madame Bollinger that my daughter posted on facebook:
> 
> I drink it when I'm happy and when I'm sad. Sometimes I drink it when Im alone. When I have company I consider it obligatory. I trifle with it if Im not hungry and drink it when I am. Otherwise I never touch it... unless Im thirsty. ~ Madame Bollinger
> 
> Madame B, I'm with you!


Love this quote! I always have said that it's a good thing we aren't rich, because if I were I'd probably drink champagne all day (LOL)!! And that wouldn't be a good thing - but it would be delicious :lol: Paula


----------



## sassafras123

Tessa, welcome. Hope you feel better soon.
Gwen, love pic of daughter in costume.
Feels good to be tired from walk rather than exhaustion from colitis.


----------



## gagesmom

Shirley I have to tell you that we have a pond here out behind the barn. We got Gage skates for his 5th birthday. Greg took him out back to the pond and tried to teach him how to skate. Gage was so scared because he couldn't stand up without falling. I remember it like it was yesterday. Thank you for the sweet memories that conjures up in my mind. One I will always have in my heart after we have moved.


Designer1234 said:


> That is very scary Julie -- there was one snowfall when we were there (New Zealand) and it was just a smattering - not even an inch thick and *everyone - old and young* was outside playing in it. It was the only snowfall any of our friends had ever seen in the area where we lived. they accused us of bringing it down. It melted in about 3 hours and was never seen again. Which didn't by the way
> upset me at all. I have a picture somewhere of my boys and Manu - Rob's maori friend - holding snowballs and he was grinning from ear to ear. the boys started building a snow fort but it melted before they really got started.
> 
> We never have heard of that area getting snow again but it might have. It certainly was interesting at the reaction from our Kiwi Friends-- it was just enough to make things white -- for a little while.
> 
> The first snow, on a crisp cold day - glistening in the sun, and crunchy when you walk on it - is so beautiful. We used to go Chistmas carolling (6 of us) up through one of our residential areas each Christmas when I was in High School. We would carol while walking and people would come out and listen - and sometimes give us hot chocolate and a treat. We did that for all my high school Christmases - never missed one. I clear night sky- huge stars, lovely homes with big old trees with snow on the branches. we are waxing poetical Julie! memories .
> 
> I have skated on my Grandfathers' outdoor pond with a bonfire on the edge that he would build and all the children would come from other farms around the area. I made a wall hanging of it which I put up every Christmas in our home. The second one I donated to the Breast cancer quilt auction and it hangs in a snowbird's home in Florida to remind her of our winter wonderlands.


----------



## Designer1234

nicho said:


> We are so excited now! Almost all accommodation booked. Thanks to your Pat's suggestion, we are going to spend a night at Canmore after a day sightseeing in Banff. I think we have booked the Georgetown Inn because one of our party is English and she liked the English look of this one. Am looking out for your book of travel info - should arrive in next couple of days. Are you familiar with the drive from Vancouver to Lake Louise or do you always fly? We are looking to drive to either Kelowna or Vernon the first night out of Vancouver, driving Hwy #3 rather than #1 maybe. What do you think? Then day 2 Vernon to Lake Louise via Yoho National Park. I can't wait! Thanks for all your help and suggestions. It would be so good to get to meet you in person!eone who hasn't seen it before - could drive
> Cheers
> Denise


I will email you right now with two different routes you could follow. I have seen the Inn but have never stayed there . Most of the hotels in Canmore are quite nice.
It is only about half an our south of Banff and I think you are wise. You can spend the day in Banff but make sure you let the hotel know you will arrive a bit later. If you eat breakfast at Lake Louise , walk along the shore and take pictures, then go to Banff you will have lots of time to go to all the spots we have shown you on the map. i will email you now.

You will see all the places below if you follow my map of Banff- the first one is just off the highway into Banff below Mt. Norquay when you come down from Lake Louise. it is my favorite spot in the rockies.


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> Worsted is a weight we get very little of over here. We get 8 ply which is around a light worsted. And what I always use in a pattern that calls for worsted- with adjustments as needed. Will this be OK from any of us downunder?


Margaret, I am currently doing a square for k4bn which is 2 x 8ply for 45 stitches on 3.5mm needles. I am finding it is close to required size. Will recheck when have more rows done.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Well, I'm finally caught up! Turned the computer off this morning and spent 2 hours sorting yarn in what is going to be my craft room. Got a lot done, but have a lot more to go - I have a lot more yarn than I thought! Told Bob that I need 2 or 3 more totes and I think I'll have enough - still too many skeins in bags, but at least it's a start. Then we cleaned a few science experiments out of the fridge, had some lunch and sat down for about an hour. Then we went over to church around 2PM to help get things ready for the fall festival. We had a pretty good turnout and the kids had a blast and no one went home hungry! 

We got home at about 8:30 and we both sat down to rest. My 12-year old GD called just as I sat down - wanted to know what time we are going shoe shopping tomorrow! Told her I'd meet her and her Mom at 1:30. Then I asked her what she did today. She loves to bake - she made her cousin gluten-free brownies, then she made dough for sweet rolls. That's in the refrigerator for breakfast tomorrow. She was looking through one of her cookbooks and decided to make Boston cream pie, from scratch, including the custard!! Her mom showed her how to temper the eggs and she got it right on the first try, no curdles. I'm so proud of her, she is turning out to be a wonderful little baker. Think I'll buy her flour and sugar for Christmas - not really, but she'd think it was a great present.

Think I'll go set up the coffee for morning and hit the hay. Today was a long day and tomorrow will be too. Oh, well, it's nice to be busy, but I'd like to have some knitting time eventually. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> I just wanted to get back on and let you all know that I just got off the phone with Charlotte and Rick. She sounds pretty cheerful - but she is definitely experiencing some memory loss and/or confusion. She was in pretty rough shape according to Rick when she was admitted - the issue was swelling at the site of the tumor removal. She is back on IV steriods and there is great improvement with that. She is having radiation and pill form chemo - Rick has found that the hospital she is in (not where she had her original procedure) has in-patient physical and occupational therapy so she may be here a while. Rick had taken her out of the last in-patient place she was in and was trying to do out-patient, but he just doesn't think it is the best way to go right now. I think she needs pretty constant care at this stage of the game. I know that she had said that her left leg had no feeling and she is very awkward with the walker and at risk of a fall. So it sounds as if they have a long way to go. Rick is not very computer/ipad/iphone literate and Charlotte is not in any shape to figure them out at the moment so it may be a while before she is back online. I didn't stay on the phone with her long - Rick has been keeping her phone with him so she will rest and I could tell he is trying to keep her from getting too worn out. I told them both I would be calling in a couple of days to check on her progress and Rick said he would be better about getting back to me - (like he has nothing else to worry about right?) Poor guy has got to be just beside himself - and you can tell he is so crazy about her. So we will do what we do - prayer - good thoughts - positive healing vibes - she can use them all and I will keep on top of her progress and report anything I hear. Wrung out...... I think I will go sit and watch some TV. luv-AZ


So good that you have heard from Charlotte and Rick, hope and pray that she's out of the woods and can start getting back to the healing process. Sounds like it's going to be a long road though. 
Will keep the prayers coming. 
Hugs


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh oh oh Puppy?! Poor Oscar! Poor you, Cathy!


 :thumbup: He is a lot brighter today though still not quite himself.


----------



## Poledra65

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, I'm finally caught up! Turned the computer off this morning and spent 2 hours sorting yarn in what is going to be my craft room. Got a lot done, but have a lot more to go - I have a lot more yarn than I thought! Told Bob that I need 2 or 3 more totes and I think I'll have enough - still too many skeins in bags, but at least it's a start. Then we cleaned a few science experiments out of the fridge, had some lunch and sat down for about an hour. Then we went over to church around 2PM to help get things ready for the fall festival. We had a pretty good turnout and the kids had a blast and no one went home hungry!
> 
> We got home at about 8:30 and we both sat down to rest. My 12-year old GD called just as I sat down - wanted to know what time we are going shoe shopping tomorrow! Told her I'd meet her and her Mom at 1:30. Then I asked her what she did today. She loves to bake - she made her cousin gluten-free brownies, then she made dough for sweet rolls. That's in the refrigerator for breakfast tomorrow. She was looking through one of her cookbooks and decided to make Boston cream pie, from scratch, including the custard!! Her mom showed her how to temper the eggs and she got it right on the first try, no curdles. I'm so proud of her, she is turning out to be a wonderful little baker. Think I'll buy her flour and sugar for Christmas - not really, but she'd think it was a great present.
> 
> Think I'll go set up the coffee for morning and hit the hay. Today was a long day and tomorrow will be too. Oh, well, it's nice to be busy, but I'd like to have some knitting time eventually. Love and prayers, Paula


Sounds like a wonderful girl! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: He is a lot brighter today though still not quite himself.


Poor thing, I'd imagine that it will take a few days for the poor guy to recover from sticks. :roll: The things they eat...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grannypeg said:


> Little baby 'Pierre" finally made his appearance around 8:00 P.M.
> last night weighing in at 5 lbs., 8 ozs, He had been putting on
> weight, considering the doctor in Ottawa thought he only weighed
> 4.3 lbs.and considering that the placenta was compromised.
> _________________________________
> Congratulations-Another precious new life joining us here on KTP. Thank goodness all is ok after what sounds like a rather harrowing ordeal.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> My actual home- not my birthplace- I left at the grand old age of six months! Below:


The house is still beautiful. How lovely the summerhouse must have been when your mother was doing the gardening.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Poledra65 said:


> So sad that there are so many who think that the thinner they are the better, I know it is a disease but sad.


Yes, it is. We do not have that problem yet but may in future with no. 4 niece. She is naturally thin but goes through stages of not eating meat because it will make her fat. As she is still inn primary school here, middle school for americans, we do encourage her to try evrything on her plate and when I dish up her meals, give her way more so that I know she is eating sufficient. Mind you, her mother is surprised when told this as she is able to get said child to eat everything she is served. It helps that I can get Mum to gback off making her eat it all as this could lead to anorexic behaviours real easily.


----------



## kehinkle

Southern Gal
Ohio Kathy said:


> Yes, I do sleep in my van. I have a cot with a gel/memory foam mattress. It works out well. Have three blankets, flannel sheet and a sleeping bag. It is harder in summer because of heat/humidity and running the van isn't feasible all the time. Winter is not so bad as long as it doesn't get too cold. I will idle till I go to bed then jump up, start the van and crawl back into bed till van warms up. Not a glamorous life but it's okay. I get a hotel room occasionally. Truck stops don't always have an area but usually have a fast food restaurant. Sit in the driver's seat mostly. Have tried various battery powered lamps but the light wasn't good. Did just buy a AAA powered lamp that works alot better. Can even knit with it. Try to stay at truckstops but WM or all night grocery stores in a pinch. Haven't had to stay at rest areas too often. Not a life for everyone, even me until recently, but it gives me alot more freedom than other jobs.
> 
> Hope you get some rest. Being sleep deprived isn't good for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZSticks...Thank you so much for updating us on Charlotte's condition. To think that she talked to you makes me feel so much better. I am so sorry that she is still experiencing no feeling in her leg and so much chance of falling. How wonderful that she has such a loving husband, which means so much when you are going through something so serious. He sounds quite special, as we already know Charlotte is. I know it is a long, hard road but pray there is much improvement with therapy and time. Please let Charlotte know we love her and care about her.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Tessa, welcome. Hope you feel better soon.
> Gwen, love pic of daughter in costume.
> Feels good to be tired from walk rather than exhaustion from colitis.


So glad you got a walk in. Yes, much nicer to be exhausted from a lovely walk.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandsons were great in the musical, especially the one who had the co-starring role. I don't know how all these children do such a professional job but they were all great. The musical is 2 1/2 hrs. long and I think that is too long for children, but they did it. Exhaustion had set in by the end for sure. Even I'm tired. It was a wonderful time and my friend couldn't believe how great it was. Well, off to bed for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Here you go Sam.
> Torrington is a city in, and the county seat of Goshen County, Wyoming, United States. The population was 6,501 at the 2010 census. Torrington is the home of Eastern Wyoming College. Wikipedia
> Area: 3.6 sq miles (9.324 km²)
> Weather: 54°F (12°C), Wind SE at 5 mph (8 km/h), 45% Humidity
> Population: 6,757 (2012)
> Local time: Saturday 7:20 PM
> University: Eastern Wyoming College


Great information. I was also wondering what type of wildlife you have in your immediate area?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> So good that you have heard from Charlotte and Rick, hope and pray that she's out of the woods and can start getting back to the healing process. Sounds like it's going to be a long road though.
> Will keep the prayers coming.
> Hugs


Thanks Kaye, I will let her know that you're " sending them up".


----------



## sugarsugar

gottastch said:


> It doesn't look like it but the link to the pattern is the same one. I downloaded it and took a look at it, it is the same as your photo link


Thank you SO much.. you have made my day. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: He is a lot brighter today though still not quite himself.


I'm glad he's better sugar, poor little thing!


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, it is. We do not have that problem yet but may in future with no. 4 niece. She is naturally thin but goes through stages of not eating meat because it will make her fat. As she is still inn primary school here, middle school for americans, we do encourage her to try evrything on her plate and when I dish up her meals, give her way more so that I know she is eating sufficient. Mind you, her mother is surprised when told this as she is able to get said child to eat everything she is served. It helps that I can get Mum to gback off making her eat it all as this could lead to anorexic behaviours real easily.


I do hope that you are able to skip that issue, that somehow she realizes that healthy does not mean toothpick. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Grandsons were great in the musical, especially the one who had the co-starring role. I don't know how all these children do such a professional job but they were all great. The musical is 2 1/2 hrs. long and I think that is too long for children, but they did it. Exhaustion had set in by the end for sure. Even I'm tired. It was a wonderful time and my friend couldn't believe how great it was. Well, off to bed for me.


Wonderful!! Congrats to the kids for pulling it off. I agree, 21/2 hours is quite long for young ones.


----------



## darowil

StellaK said:


> I live in Boise, Idaho. We have had such a beautiful fall this year--so many red trees and also gold. It gives the atmosphere a rosy glow in the sunshine. We have a storm predicted for Sunday/Monday and then cold weather.
> Today got off to an interesting start. I decided to make some caramel, cinnamon biscuits from tube biscuits. I melted some butter in the bottom of the pan and added brown sugar and nuts. I then tore the biscuits into pieces and rolled them in cinnamon and sugar and placed on top of the caramel. I was ready to put them in the oven when I realized I had mixed paprika with the sugar instead of cinnamon. I baked them anyway--an interesting taste; one I will never try again.


Now that would be different- a taste I think I would rather not try (though maybe if it was the sweet parika wouldn't be too bad as it is so mild. Still won't try it).


----------



## Cashmeregma

StellaK said:


> Interesting taste to say the least. And I am too thrifty to just dump it on the spot. The paprika was in the fridge and the cinnamon was in the pantry next to cereals. I don't know why I thought the cinnamon was in the refrigerator. I don't bake too often--now I know why.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Well, someday you may come up with a winner. Look at all the new and strange things they do with muffins now. I'll bet that was a taste shock.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Angora1 said:


> AZSticks...Thank you so much for updating us on Charlotte's condition. To think that she talked to you makes me feel so much better. I am so sorry that she is still experiencing no feeling in her leg and so much chance of falling. How wonderful that she has such a loving husband, which means so much when you are going through something so serious. He sounds quite special, as we already know Charlotte is. I know it is a long, hard road but pray there is much improvement with therapy and time. Please let Charlotte know we love her and care about her.


I will let her know angora- it was a relief to hear her voice on the phone when I answered. And yes Rick is a great guy and crazy in love with Charlotte.


----------



## darowil

Tessadele said:


> If he's teaching architecture he may well be at the Bartlett School of Architecture which is where my DGS is doing his PH.D. That would be funny wouldn't it? It is "the" school of architecture in England, part of the UCL.
> 
> You may have gathered that we're back from our trip to France, Couldn't catch up on last week's KTP, but settled down tonight to read this week's, I can't type much as my fingers are in agony with arthritis. I keep rubbing in the cream which usually works but today it isn't having any affect.
> Hope you are well, Julie & having good weather.
> 
> Tessa


Good to have you back Tessa. Hope Arthur leaves soon. How was France?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Hi everyone, just got a few minutes ago from my last day of work and the store closes for the winter. Si just getting on my IPad. So Kate, here is the story. A lady came in and I welcomed her and told her we would be closing for the season and that all furniture and most everything was 20 percent, and I said just a few items and I will inform you of them if you are interested and she said not right now and she walked around the store telling me how she spends all her winters away and how much money she has and on and on and on. And I listened politely and smiled. Then she picked up a pillow and I started to say those and she said I will take that and I am going up to the other building to look around and will be back to pay for it, so I was bagging it up and writing out her sales slip and she handed me her credit card and told her the amount and she said that isn't right and I said the pillows aren't on sale, I am sorry. They are one of the items that aren't on sale and I was telling you that, and she grabbed her card and threw the pillow at me and said I can't believe this you are so deceptive and I said I am sorry. And she stomped out and slammed the door. Now she had told me how much money she had, the pillow was 38.00 dollars and they are big down pillows and new items. So I just laughed after she left. Just one of those days. Linda


Sounds to me like she had a few screws loose instead of loose money. Sorry your last day was like that but it does sound like you are handling it perfectly.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Great information. I was also wondering what type of wildlife you have in your immediate area?


Antelope and Mule Deer mostly, but we have Foxes and Coyotes. They get Moose and Elk up higher but we don't get them down here, at least not often. I'm sure we have some other small wildlife, well we have skunks, porcupines, and raccoons, red and gray squirrels, prairie dogs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight in downtown Athens there is a Halloween parade; my youngest DD, her boyfriend, and then a female friend of hers just left in costume. DH, one of his buddies and buddy's nephew also have gone downtown. I declined since I have this silly cold and it is rather cold outside. Anyway, here is a picture of my DD & her boyfriend dressed as...Zombie Little Red Riding Hood and the big bag Werewolf....too funny.


Sorry to hear you have a cold Gwen. That's no fun, however, it truly is fun to see your DD & friends in costume. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

sassafras123 said:


> Tessa, welcome. Hope you feel better soon.
> Gwen, love pic of daughter in costume.
> Feels good to be tired from walk rather than exhaustion from colitis.


Glad you got your walk joy - I hope tomorrow is even better!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Since we live in a pretty wooded area we seldom get bad wind , or I should say we don't notice it. Here is the picture from last winters first blizzard. We got six inches, which isn't bad. Just a little ways from here the first storm produced 13 inches. But once we get snow it stays . When we lived in SD we only had one bad winter out of the seven we were there. We would get snow and it would melt and some more would come, but the winters were usually milder. Just not ready for it. One Halloween we got over a foot and it stayed and we just kept getting more, made for a long winter.


How pretty is that. Is it your back yard view?


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Here it is, it's really pretty.
> http://www.debbiemacomber.com/knitters-club/free-patterns/baby-blocks
> Just click on the blue Download Word Doc


Thankyou, gottastch got in first with the same info. I didnt think it was the same pattern  but it seems it is.

Thank you ahead of time to anyone else who has sent me this info also.... i will read on.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the cat hat cousin wanted made. Will mail it Monday. Had a difficult time with the ears; supposed to be pointed and just didn't turn out that way so I manipulated them with needle and thread....more than one way to skin a cat!


 You did it! Bravo Gwen with your pointed ears, well the cat's pointed ears.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> How terrifying! I felt safer climbing trees than cliffs!


It is funny how we perceive things differently!


----------



## iamsam

lovely hat gwen - well done.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the cat hat cousin wanted made. Will mail it Monday. Had a difficult time with the ears; supposed to be pointed and just didn't turn out that way so I manipulated them with needle and thread....more than one way to skin a cat!


----------



## Sandy

Here are some pictures from our deck in Leavenworth. I am really going to miss waking up to this view. I am also including a picture of Gunner 2 months old. I am doing some packing tonight as we leave tomorrow boo hoo. Hopefully I can get caught up tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Gwen, love the hat, what yarn did you use? Your daughter is beautiful and loved their costumes.
> I love candy corn and salted peanuts.
> Poor oscar!!!!
> Welcome baby Pierre!! So glad all is over.
> Martina, your right a large glass is better than a small.
> Gagesmom, we had a terrible wind yesterday and during the night. When I drove to work trees down all over. No snow thank god!!
> Ours didn't all melt and the ice go out until the first of May. We had a terrible long winter with to much snow. Over thirty inches in March alone, and that was on top of the stuff on the ground.
> Julie. Loved the pictures and stories. Love that kitchen.
> Shirley, love the quilts and I agree I love the stories and this is so neat. We are all different ages,different places and we care for and support each other. And the stories bring back memories. I grew up skating on the ice rink my dad built for the city and froze and it was two doors down from our house. We would put our skates on at home and walk to the rink or skate on the road and then meet our friends, always a good place to meet the first boyfriend and hold hands and skate. Lots of church skating parties. And then put up lights for night skating. Not bad for a little town of 600. Good memories. Thanks for the memories.
> Husband is in North Dakota helping out our farming friends get their crops in, he grew up on a farm. So I have been home alone since Thursday, miss him but it has been nice to be lazier, but I will be going to join him I think this week. Have volunteered for my sister to make some quilts and knit and crochet items for a woman's shelter so have that to get done soon.


I think many of us on the Tea Party would- but as I said earlier - not at that price tag!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Sandy said:


> Here are some pictures from our deck in Leavenworth. I am really going to miss waking up to this view. I am also including a picture of Gunner 2 months old. I am doing some packing tonight as we leave tomorrow boo hoo. Hopefully I can get caught up tonight.


That is a beautiful view, I can see why you will miss it. Gunner is a cutie patootie!


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> I just wanted to get back on and let you all know that I just got off the phone with Charlotte and Rick. She sounds pretty cheerful - but she is definitely experiencing some memory loss and/or confusion. She was in pretty rough shape according to Rick when she was admitted - the issue was swelling at the site of the tumor removal. She is back on IV steriods and there is great improvement with that. She is having radiation and pill form chemo - Rick has found that the hospital she is in (not where she had her original procedure) has in-patient physical and occupational therapy so she may be here a while. Rick had taken her out of the last in-patient place she was in and was trying to do out-patient, but he just doesn't think it is the best way to go right now. I think she needs pretty constant care at this stage of the game. I know that she had said that her left leg had no feeling and she is very awkward with the walker and at risk of a fall. So it sounds as if they have a long way to go. Rick is not very computer/ipad/iphone literate and Charlotte is not in any shape to figure them out at the moment so it may be a while before she is back online. I didn't stay on the phone with her long - Rick has been keeping her phone with him so she will rest and I could tell he is trying to keep her from getting too worn out. I told them both I would be calling in a couple of days to check on her progress and Rick said he would be better about getting back to me - (like he has nothing else to worry about right?) Poor guy has got to be just beside himself - and you can tell he is so crazy about her. So we will do what we do - prayer - good thoughts - positive healing vibes - she can use them all and I will keep on top of her progress and report anything I hear. Wrung out...... I think I will go sit and watch some TV. luv-AZ


Thanks for the update AZ- hard to know whether it is good or not, but she sure is not well. Swelling at the removal site is probably good- in that it should be a temporary thing as a resul tof hte surgery rather than a worsening situation.


----------



## Poledra65

Well it's after 1030 pm here so I'm going to go to bed, DH has already gone in as he has to make a run to Denver in the morning, hopefully they will get him unloaded quickly and he can get home early, since it's Sunday I don't imagine that they will have a pick up for him to bring back this way. 
Good night all, Such a lively life I lead, Saturday night and headed to bed. :? lol


----------



## darowil

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm so proud of her, she is turning out to be a wonderful little baker. Think I'll buy her flour and sugar for Christmas - not really, but she'd think it was a great present.


What about her own cookbook? How old is she? Cooking great thing for them to love doing.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Gunner is such a cute little boy! We have a Gunner also but he is not a human . our gunner is really Gunner's Coal since that is his registered name. He is a long hair x short hair miniature dachshund. He has both long hair and short hair on his body.


----------



## AZ Sticks

darowil said:


> Thanks for the update AZ- hard to know whether it is good or not, but she sure is not well. Swelling at the removal site is probably good- in that it should be a temporary thing as a resul tof hte surgery rather than a worsening situation.


I'm happy I can pass on some info.... I didn't talk directly to rick although he was helping her answer questions in the background and talking to me when Charlotte put me on the speaker... He said he doesn't know how long she will be in this time... And brought up the inpatient rehab so she may be there for a while....


----------



## iamsam

I have always wanted one because they look so neat but have no idea how they work or how you cook on them.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Aga's are not terribly practical here- but could be used for most of three seasons with care - they do sell them at a premium!


----------



## iamsam

all talk and no substance.

sam



Spider said:


> Hi everyone, just got a few minutes ago from my last day of work and the store closes for the winter. Si just getting on my IPad. So Kate, here is the story. A lady came in and I welcomed her and told her we would be closing for the season and that all furniture and most everything was 20 percent, and I said just a few items and I will inform you of them if you are interested and she said not right now and she walked around the store telling me how she spends all her winters away and how much money she has and on and on and on. And I listened politely and smiled. Then she picked up a pillow and I started to say those and she said I will take that and I am going up to the other building to look around and will be back to pay for it, so I was bagging it up and writing out her sales slip and she handed me her credit card and told her the amount and she said that isn't right and I said the pillows aren't on sale, I am sorry. They are one of the items that aren't on sale and I was telling you that, and she grabbed her card and threw the pillow at me and said I can't believe this you are so deceptive and I said I am sorry. And she stomped out and slammed the door. Now she had told me how much money she had, the pillow was 38.00 dollars and they are big down pillows and new items. So I just laughed after she left. Just one of those days. Linda


----------



## iamsam

great pictures gwen - they should have been the hit of the parade.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight in downtown Athens there is a Halloween parade; my youngest DD, her boyfriend, and then a female friend of hers just left in costume. DH, one of his buddies and buddy's nephew also have gone downtown. I declined since I have this silly cold and it is rather cold outside. Anyway, here is a picture of my DD & her boyfriend dressed as...Zombie Little Red Riding Hood and the big bag Werewolf....too funny.


----------



## iamsam

I don't know who it belonged with - made me feel bad.

sam



nittergma said:


> Feel bad about the kitten too. We're always worried about our cats getting in the road we've lost several cats and dogs to the road, they always want to go into the field across the way.


----------



## iamsam

what a wonderful picture spider - thanks.

sam



Spider said:


> Since we live in a pretty wooded area we seldom get bad wind , or I should say we don't notice it. Here is the picture from last winters first blizzard. We got six inches, which isn't bad. Just a little ways from here the first storm produced 13 inches. But once we get snow it stays . When we lived in SD we only had one bad winter out of the seven we were there. We would get snow and it would melt and some more would come, but the winters were usually milder. Just not ready for it. One Halloween we got over a foot and it stayed and we just kept getting more, made for a long winter.


----------



## iamsam

love madam b.

sam



nicho said:


> Love everyone's photos - the gardens in England are so pretty, the fall colours in the States are magnificent, and how lovely is Scotland. When I was in Scotland (some 40 years ago!), it was mid-summer and colder than any winter I had ever exprerienced in Australia. Nevertheless, we braved the elements and had a picnic on the moors dressed in our winter parkas and beanies! Later on, I remember having high tea in a lovely cafe overlooking a beautiful Loch Lomond. Good memories.
> I know World Champagne Day was a couple of days ago but I did have a couple of glasses of bubbly on the day to celebrate. Thought I would share this quote from Madame Bollinger that my daughter posted on facebook:
> 
> I drink it when I'm happy and when I'm sad. Sometimes I drink it when Im alone. When I have company I consider it obligatory. I trifle with it if Im not hungry and drink it when I am. Otherwise I never touch it... unless Im thirsty. ~ Madame Bollinger
> 
> Madame B, I'm with you!


----------



## iamsam

what an honor for him and you as well.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Thank you! My son used to go to Sturgis every other year from Alberta with his friends. Highlight of his life. He loved riding -- it was when he was the happiest. I used to wish he wouldn't bike as I worried about him so much, but now when I see a group of bikers on the road I wish he had lost his life biking rather than with Esophageal cancer.It would have been doing what he loved. I learned a big lesson -- You have to let them do what is right for them.
> 
> I am thankful I never told him how I worried.
> 
> I think of your Husband in Sturgis and it gives me comfort that others are doing the things they love. He was a member of the Sober riders group which promised never to bike while under the influence of alcohol or drugs. they do a lot of good up here.
> 
> They gave us and his brother a 'patch' they all wear on their jackets -- "Rob Paterson-- always remembered, never forgotten" He would have been so pleased. I am posting a picture because I am so proud of him and what he overcame and how highly he was thought of by his peers.


----------



## iamsam

do you see a lot of the college students?

sam

I ask only because defiance is home to the defiance college - prespeterian I think. I rarely see any of the students in town - funny.



Poledra65 said:


> Here you go Sam.
> Torrington is a city in, and the county seat of Goshen County, Wyoming, United States. The population was 6,501 at the 2010 census. Torrington is the home of Eastern Wyoming College. Wikipedia
> Area: 3.6 sq miles (9.324 km²)
> Weather: 54°F (12°C), Wind SE at 5 mph (8 km/h), 45% Humidity
> Population: 6,757 (2012)
> Local time: Saturday 7:20 PM
> University: Eastern Wyoming College


----------



## Sandy

Well I made it! I have caught up (at least for the time being). I love everyone's photos. I'm glad Charlotte is doing better. My car should be ready for me to pick up on Monday it sure would have been nice having the convertible here with the nice weather but I hear it is supposed to be sunny next week (without the fog). I hope so anyway. I'd better get some more packing done. See you all later! Love and hugs!


----------



## iamsam

I love champagne - but one flute full and I am flat on my back - drunker than the lord - the migraine comes the next day - I rarely take more than a couple sips.

sam

i'm a cheap date



busyworkerbee said:


> I am joining in, not with champagne as it is a migraine trigger for me, but with a tall glass of light ale, which goes well with any food.


----------



## iamsam

thanks sandi - healing energy zooming to both of them.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I just wanted to get back on and let you all know that I just got off the phone with Charlotte and Rick. She sounds pretty cheerful - but she is definitely experiencing some memory loss and/or confusion. She was in pretty rough shape according to Rick when she was admitted - the issue was swelling at the site of the tumor removal. She is back on IV steriods and there is great improvement with that. She is having radiation and pill form chemo - Rick has found that the hospital she is in (not where she had her original procedure) has in-patient physical and occupational therapy so she may be here a while. Rick had taken her out of the last in-patient place she was in and was trying to do out-patient, but he just doesn't think it is the best way to go right now. I think she needs pretty constant care at this stage of the game. I know that she had said that her left leg had no feeling and she is very awkward with the walker and at risk of a fall. So it sounds as if they have a long way to go. Rick is not very computer/ipad/iphone literate and Charlotte is not in any shape to figure them out at the moment so it may be a while before she is back online. I didn't stay on the phone with her long - Rick has been keeping her phone with him so she will rest and I could tell he is trying to keep her from getting too worn out. I told them both I would be calling in a couple of days to check on her progress and Rick said he would be better about getting back to me - (like he has nothing else to worry about right?) Poor guy has got to be just beside himself - and you can tell he is so crazy about her. So we will do what we do - prayer - good thoughts - positive healing vibes - she can use them all and I will keep on top of her progress and report anything I hear. Wrung out...... I think I will go sit and watch some TV. luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh that would be a brilliant opening paragraph!!! See Julie, we are right there with you as you write this story. Think about how amazed your DGC will be when as adults they read this tale...........


Now that I've worked out how to print out from KP- I just have to get another couple of cartridges for the printer- to start assembling what I have written to various people- often I open up much more in PM's!


----------



## iamsam

I forgot daralene - what was the musical?

sam



Angora1 said:


> Grandsons were great in the musical, especially the one who had the co-starring role. I don't know how all these children do such a professional job but they were all great. The musical is 2 1/2 hrs. long and I think that is too long for children, but they did it. Exhaustion had set in by the end for sure. Even I'm tired. It was a wonderful time and my friend couldn't believe how great it was. Well, off to bed for me.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Dose of codiene painkiller then, another small dose at bed certainly
> helped. Admittedly not as fit as I should be, which didn't help. I have slacked a little on the exercise since gaining the use of a car.


That was when I first started putting weight on, on my hips. I did love my VW bug, though! (so did the girls- she was known as Grunhilde, because she was green, and I had been reading a translation of the Niebelungenlied, with the German Folk heroine, Brunhilde)


----------



## iamsam

how far were you from downtown sandy?

sam



Sandy said:


> Here are some pictures from our deck in Leavenworth. I am really going to miss waking up to this view. I am also including a picture of Gunner 2 months old. I am doing some packing tonight as we leave tomorrow boo hoo. Hopefully I can get caught up tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Love everyone's photos - the gardens in England are so pretty, the fall colours in the States are magnificent, and how lovely is Scotland. When I was in Scotland (some 40 years ago!), it was mid-summer and colder than any winter I had ever exprerienced in Australia. Nevertheless, we braved the elements and had a picnic on the moors dressed in our winter parkas and beanies! Later on, I remember having high tea in a lovely cafe overlooking a beautiful Loch Lomond. Good memories.
> I know World Champagne Day was a couple of days ago but I did have a couple of glasses of bubbly on the day to celebrate. Thought I would share this quote from Madame Bollinger that my daughter posted on facebook:
> 
> I drink it when I'm happy and when I'm sad. Sometimes I drink it when Im alone. When I have company I consider it obligatory. I trifle with it if Im not hungry and drink it when I am. Otherwise I never touch it... unless Im thirsty. ~ Madame Bollinger
> 
> Madame B, I'm with you!


Do you happen to recall, Nicho which side of the Loch you were on!?


----------



## iamsam

he is one very cute dog daylilydawn. thanks for sharing.

sam



DaylilyDawn said:


> Gunner is such a cute little boy! We have a Gunner also but he is not a human . our gunner is really Gunner's Coal since that is his registered name. He is a long hair x short hair miniature dachshund. He has both long hair and short hair on his body.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> And I would read it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Goodness! First I have to work out how to publish anything on the cheap!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Oh so lovely :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It was a wonderful house/garden to grow up in!


----------



## DaylilyDawn

thewren said:


> he is one very cute dog daylilydawn. thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, 
He is about 4 years old and here is his companion. She is a full long hair. She is considered a piebald because she has 3 colors on her, white black and brown.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I agree.


 :thumbup: To Martina's comment about a lost love of mine.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Tee hee hee, all the talk of foot troubles had an ad for bunion repair pop up.


 :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> I just wanted to get back on and let you all know that I just got off the phone with Charlotte and Rick. She sounds pretty cheerful - but she is definitely experiencing some memory loss and/or confusion. She was in pretty rough shape according to Rick when she was admitted - the issue was swelling at the site of the tumor removal. She is back on IV steriods and there is great improvement with that. She is having radiation and pill form chemo - Rick has found that the hospital she is in (not where she had her original procedure) has in-patient physical and occupational therapy so she may be here a while. Rick had taken her out of the last in-patient place she was in and was trying to do out-patient, but he just doesn't think it is the best way to go right now. I think she needs pretty constant care at this stage of the game. I know that she had said that her left leg had no feeling and she is very awkward with the walker and at risk of a fall. So it sounds as if they have a long way to go. Rick is not very computer/ipad/iphone literate and Charlotte is not in any shape to figure them out at the moment so it may be a while before she is back online. I didn't stay on the phone with her long - Rick has been keeping her phone with him so she will rest and I could tell he is trying to keep her from getting too worn out. I told them both I would be calling in a couple of days to check on her progress and Rick said he would be better about getting back to me - (like he has nothing else to worry about right?) Poor guy has got to be just beside himself - and you can tell he is so crazy about her. So we will do what we do - prayer - good thoughts - positive healing vibes - she can use them all and I will keep on top of her progress and report anything I hear. Wrung out...... I think I will go sit and watch some TV. luv-AZ


fingers/toes crossed, prayers uttered, she is such a special person- I wonder how Pontuf is coping? Has Rick mentioned?


----------



## Spider

Will definetly keep the prayers going for Charlotte and everyone else.
That is part of our backyard. We have an acre and half yard on the lake. It is all mowed and actually at times look like a park. 
It's kinda funny, we moved into our house and two years latter the house on the east side sold to a David and my husbands name is David and then a couple of years latter the house on our west side sold and his name is guess, David. All our yards are this big.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: He is a lot brighter today though still not quite himself.


Glad to hear that even if he is not 100%.- How are you?


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> The house is still beautiful. How lovely the summerhouse must have been when your mother was doing the gardening.


It is seriously delapidated as you could see- and really only the storage for bits of what looked rubbish- I have only my memories of the garden- no photos!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I have always wanted one because they look so neat but have no idea how they work or how you cook on them.
> 
> sam


they were good with coal and other solid fuels- but I think they now make some with electricity too!

Edit- they have several ovens that are at different temperatures- and also the hob has a range of temperatures- so you can cook several types of things all at the same time!


----------



## Lurker 2

Catch up- and speed read over- time to try to rest- got only 3 hours last night- so I am rather over-tired! Catch up needed there!


----------



## nicho

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you happen to recall, Nicho which side of the Loch you were on!?


No Julie, only vague memories of a cold but sunny afternoon and delicious sandwiches and tiny cakes with a great cuppa. It was in 1972 and I may have embellished the memories a little, but Loch Lomond was very pretty in the late afternoon sunshine. I'd love to go back to Scotland. Hubby and I have dreams of a canal boat holiday that takes in the Falkirk Wheel, but who knows if that will ever happen.


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> No Julie, only vague memories of a cold but sunny afternoon and delicious sandwiches and tiny cakes with a great cuppa. It was in 1972 and I may have embellished the memories a little, but Loch Lomond was very pretty in the late afternoon sunshine. I'd love to go back to Scotland. Hubby and I have dreams of a canal boat holiday that takes in the Falkirk Wheel, but who knows if that will ever happen.


the Falkirk wheel is quite something- cousin Karen drove me over specifically to see it working! A feat of engineering!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> Now that I've worked out how to print out from KP- I just have to get another couple of cartridges for the printer- to start assembling what I have written to various people- often I open up much more in PM's!


Well put me on the list to buy a copy from the first run... And I'd like an autographed copy please!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> fingers/toes crossed, prayers uttered, she is such a special person- I wonder how Pontuf is coping? Has Rick mentioned?


Not this conversation....last time I talked to her she was at home and Rick had brought a mattress down from upstairs so they could sleep on the ground floor on the floor and Charlotte didn't have to climb the stairs and she said that Pontuf thought that was just a great idea


----------



## nicho

Lurker 2 said:


> the Falkirk wheel is quite something- cousin Karen drove me over specifically to see it working! A feat of engineering!


Wow, you.ve seen it! We saw it on TV in a series on canals in various parts of the UK. This one really inspired us. Here's some info from Wikipedia:

Falkirk Wheel From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"The Falkirk Wheel is a rotating boat lift in Scotland. It connects the Forth and Clyde Canal with the Union Canal. Named after the nearby town of Falkirk in central Scotland, the lift opened in 2002. The two canals it serves were previously connected by a series of 11 locks, but by the 1930s these had fallen into disuse. The locks were filled in and the land built upon.[1]

The difference in height at the wheel is 24 metres (79 ft), roughly equivalent to the height of an eight-storey building. The Union Canal is still 11 m higher than the aqueduct which meets the wheel, and boats must pass through a pair of locks to descend from this canal onto the aqueduct at the top of the wheel.

The structure is near the Rough Castle Fort; the closest village is Tamfourhill. On 24 May 2002, Queen Elizabeth II opened the Falkirk Wheel as part of her Golden Jubilee celebrations."


----------



## nicho

Now it is time for me to think about getting us some dinner and then I'll settle down to do some knitting. Currently working on a sweater for a 1 year old to add to the charity box. So I'll say goodnight for now. Stay well.


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> sorry for the Gwenie!


Worth seeing twice Shirley. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> I just wanted to get back on and let you all know that I just got off the phone with Charlotte and Rick. She sounds pretty cheerful - but she is definitely experiencing some memory loss and/or confusion.
> 
> Thanks for this update Sandi. It sounds as though Charlotte's got a long way to go, but sending her all the good vibes I can muster.


----------



## dollyclaire

AZ Sticks said:


> :thumbup: The best thing we can do for each other is just that Shirley!!! You are so good at thinking of others and we are so lucky to have you as a friend-


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you! My son used to go to Sturgis every other year from Alberta with his friends. Highlight of his life. He loved riding -- it was when he was the happiest. I used to wish he wouldn't bike as I worried about him so much, but now when I see a group of bikers on the road I wish he had lost his life biking rather than with Esophageal cancer.It would have been doing what he loved. I learned a big lesson -- You have to let them do what is right for them.
> 
> I am thankful I never told him how I worried.
> 
> I think of your Husband in Sturgis and it gives me comfort that others are doing the things they love. He was a member of the Sober riders group which promised never to bike while under the influence of alcohol or drugs. they do a lot of good up here.
> 
> They gave us and his brother a 'patch' they all wear on their jackets -- "Rob Paterson-- always remembered, never forgotten" He would have been so pleased. I am posting a picture because I am so proud of him and what he overcame and how highly he was thought of by his peers.


That is lovely and you must be so proud of that patch. I am sure that you are not the only one who speaks his name.

My maiden name was Patterson and as a child when asked my name I would say Anne with an E and Patterson with two Ts lol . Anne is my middle name, my first name is Marguerite after my paternal grandmother who was French. I was not very good at spelling it to begin with and of course to a child it had so many letters!


----------



## KateB

Spider said:


> Hi everyone, just got a few minutes ago from my last day of work and the store closes for the winter. Si just getting on my IPad. So Kate, here is the story. A lady came in and I welcomed her and told her we would be closing for the season and that all furniture and most everything was 20 percent, and I said just a few items and I will inform you of them if you are interested and she said not right now and she walked around the store telling me how she spends all her winters away and how much money she has and on and on and on. And I listened politely and smiled. Then she picked up a pillow and I started to say those and she said I will take that and I am going up to the other building to look around and will be back to pay for it, so I was bagging it up and writing out her sales slip and she handed me her credit card and told her the amount and she said that isn't right and I said the pillows aren't on sale, I am sorry. They are one of the items that aren't on sale and I was telling you that, and she grabbed her card and threw the pillow at me and said I can't believe this you are so deceptive and I said I am sorry. And she stomped out and slammed the door. Now she had told me how much money she had, the pillow was 38.00 dollars and they are big down pillows and new items. So I just laughed after she left. Just one of those days. Linda


You're a more patient person than me Linda, I think I'd have thrown it straight back at her........well, probably not, but I'd have wanted to!!


----------



## busyworkerbee

And so it begins - xfactor australia grand final.


----------



## dollyclaire

Poledra65 said:


> So good that you have heard from Charlotte and Rick, hope and pray that she's out of the woods and can start getting back to the healing process. Sounds like it's going to be a long road though.
> Will keep the prayers coming.
> Hugs


Sending healing thoughts for Charlotte and thinking of Rick too, soooo hard watching someone you love in pain and suffering.


----------



## KateB

Sandy said:


> Here are some pictures from our deck in Leavenworth. I am really going to miss waking up to this view. I am also including a picture of Gunner 2 months old. I am doing some packing tonight as we leave tomorrow boo hoo. Hopefully I can get caught up tonight.


Great photos, it looks like a lovely place. Gunner's just gorgeous! Our Luke had one of those spinning toys and he just loved it. According to his mum it was to give him 'tummy time' which somehow was an important piece of development that I'd never heard of!  :lol:


----------



## KateB

DaylilyDawn said:


> Gunner is such a cute little boy! We have a Gunner also but he is not a human . our gunner is really Gunner's Coal since that is his registered name. He is a long hair x short hair miniature dachshund. He has both long hair and short hair on his body.


Your Gunner's gorgeous too!


----------



## KateB

DaylilyDawn said:


> Hi Sam,
> He is about 4 years old and here is his companion. She is a full long hair. She is considered a piebald because she has 3 colors on her, white black and brown.


What beautiful eyes she has!


----------



## dollyclaire

DaylilyDawn said:


> Gunner is such a cute little boy! We have a Gunner also but he is not a human . our gunner is really Gunner's Coal since that is his registered name. He is a long hair x short hair miniature dachshund. He has both long hair and short hair on his body.


He is gorgeous, I am having Solway a long haired miniature dachshund come to stay for three weeks this Thursday. He is quite elderly and has a few health problems but he is remarkable for his age. He is a sweetie and very much a lap dog, there will be very little knitting of the spider baby shawl done when he is around unless I sit on the sofa instead of my chair. That way he can snuggle alongside me instead of on my lap. Lol


----------



## KateB

nicho said:


> Wow, you.ve seen it! We saw it on TV in a series on canals in various parts of the UK. This one really inspired us. Here's some info from Wikipedia:
> 
> Falkirk Wheel From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> "The Falkirk Wheel is a rotating boat lift in Scotland. It connects the Forth and Clyde Canal with the Union Canal. Named after the nearby town of Falkirk in central Scotland, the lift opened in 2002. The two canals it serves were previously connected by a series of 11 locks, but by the 1930s these had fallen into disuse. The locks were filled in and the land built upon.[1]
> 
> The difference in height at the wheel is 24 metres (79 ft), roughly equivalent to the height of an eight-storey building. The Union Canal is still 11 m higher than the aqueduct which meets the wheel, and boats must pass through a pair of locks to descend from this canal onto the aqueduct at the top of the wheel.
> 
> The structure is near the Rough Castle Fort; the closest village is Tamfourhill. On 24 May 2002, Queen Elizabeth II opened the Falkirk Wheel as part of her Golden Jubilee celebrations."


. . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. . .. ... .

I've been on it! DH and I went for the day (it's less than a couple of hours away from us) and it was really interesting. As part of the tour you get to go along the canal a little way in one of the tourist barges, through the wheel and back along the canal....takes about an hour all in. Well worth doing if you ever get the chance.


----------



## dollyclaire

Lurker 2 said:


> Now that I've worked out how to print out from KP- I just have to get another couple of cartridges for the printer- to start assembling what I have written to various people- often I open up much more in PM's!


Julie can you not get refill kit for your printer? Much cheaper than buying new cartridges. Once you get used to doing it is quite easy although I did struggle a bit to begin with. I now just have to buy bottles of the different colours of ink. I bought mine on eBay , just a thought.


----------



## dollyclaire

DaylilyDawn said:


> Hi Sam,
> He is about 4 years old and here is his companion. She is a full long hair. She is considered a piebald because she has 3 colors on her, white black and brown.


Oh she is just gorgeous and those eyes!!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> I just checked it -- it looks like an ordinary basket weave pattern and the edge looks like a 2 or 3 stitch basket weave pattern too.
> 
> YOu could make the basketweave center with the larger (5 or 6 Stitch squares - and then pick up the edging and do a 3 stitch by 3 stitch basket weave edge. It is very pretty. Lots of ways to do the basketweave which from what the lady said it made from two sizes of the basket weave pattern. It looks like she made the smaller basketweave into a ruffle by adding more stitches along the edging - making sure you would have multiples of 3 and that would give it the ruffle?? Let us see what you end up with -- it is a lovely afghan.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Worsted is a weight we get very little of over here. We get 8 ply which is around a light worsted. And what I always use in a pattern that calls for worsted- with adjustments as needed. Will this be OK from any of us downunder?


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi, am up to page 20. So I now have the pattern and have been to 2 yarn shops and cant come up with yarn that I want... yet.
One shop had half the amount needed and i asked if they had any more... no its isnt the season for knitting, thats all we have. :roll: I guess because its coming up for Summer. Anyway another mission tomorrow or Tues. Getting there.


----------



## Pup lover

AZ Sticks said:


> I just wanted to get back on and let you all know that I just got off the phone with Charlotte and Rick. She sounds pretty cheerful - but she is definitely experiencing some memory loss and/or confusion. She was in pretty rough shape according to Rick when she was admitted - the issue was swelling at the site of the tumor removal. She is back on IV steriods and there is great improvement with that. She is having radiation and pill form chemo - Rick has found that the hospital she is in (not where she had her original procedure) has in-patient physical and occupational therapy so she may be here a while. Rick had taken her out of the last in-patient place she was in and was trying to do out-patient, but he just doesn't think it is the best way to go right now. I think she needs pretty constant care at this stage of the game. I know that she had said that her left leg had no feeling and she is very awkward with the walker and at risk of a fall. So it sounds as if they have a long way to go. Rick is not very computer/ipad/iphone literate and Charlotte is not in any shape to figure them out at the moment so it may be a while before she is back online. I didn't stay on the phone with her long - Rick has been keeping her phone with him so she will rest and I could tell he is trying to keep her from getting too worn out. I told them both I would be calling in a couple of days to check on her progress and Rick said he would be better about getting back to me - (like he has nothing else to worry about right?) Poor guy has got to be just beside himself - and you can tell he is so crazy about her. So we will do what we do - prayer - good thoughts - positive healing vibes - she can use them all and I will keep on top of her progress and report anything I hear. Wrung out...... I think I will go sit and watch some TV. luv-AZ


Thanks AZ, glad to hear an update!


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, am up to page 20. So I now have the pattern and have been to 2 yarn shops and cant come up with yarn that I want... yet.
> One shop had half the amount needed and i asked if they had any more... no its isnt the season for knitting, thats all we have. :roll: I guess because its coming up for Summer. Anyway another mission tomorrow or Tues. Getting there.


Season for knitting....since when did knitting have seasons?!! :shock:


----------



## Pup lover

DaylilyDawn said:


> Hi Sam,
> He is about 4 years old and here is his companion. She is a full long hair. She is considered a piebald because she has 3 colors on her, white black and brown.


Cute pups!!


----------



## Pup lover

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, am up to page 20. So I now have the pattern and have been to 2 yarn shops and cant come up with yarn that I want... yet.
> One shop had half the amount needed and i asked if they had any more... no its isnt the season for knitting, thats all we have. :roll: I guess because its coming up for Summer. Anyway another mission tomorrow or Tues. Getting there.


Not the season for knitting? Dont we knit all year round? I do anyway.


----------



## Pup lover

Gunner (human one) is a cutie looks older than 2 months. Wish we had toys like those when mine were little. Woke up at 3 couldnt get back to sleep so got up. Going to read a book for awhile see what happens.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought it pretty astute- but Charlie Brown always was my favourite. [and Snoopy of course]


 :thumbup: And I loved the photos you posted of Scotland.


----------



## sugarsugar

Pup lover said:


> Not the season for knitting? Dont we knit all year round? I do anyway.


Mmmm. I hope to have better luck next trip to shops. I looked online and found really nice yarn but they were out of stock (of course they were). :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Season for knitting....since when did knitting have seasons?!! :shock:


Exactly :roll: Nothing can be easy. I will find something.


----------



## KateB

Went to a huge craft fair in Glasgow yesterday and these are some of the things I bought. The wool was a great buy although I have no idea what I'm going to make with it yet.... maybe scarves? Any ideas? It's Sirdar Reflections and very fine. It came in 25g balls and I got 250g of the black and white one and 500g of the blue one for £6.50! (just over $10) Unfortunately there were only a few stalls for knitting enthusiasts, but if you were into card making, (I'm not) there were dozens of stalls for you! There were also a lot of stalls selling wooden goods and I bought Luke a tractor and trailer and a height measuring chart (not in the photo because I left it in the boot of my friend's car last night  ) and I got the wooden giraffes for his mum and dad. Also bought a couple of scarves (one for myself in pic), but could easily have bought more, they were so nice.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations on the birth of Pierre. So glad he is okay. May the new mom and babe continue to do well and gt to go home soon.


Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Well put me on the list to buy a copy from the first run... And I'd like an autographed copy please!


Sandi! with pleasure, if I ever get the A ROUND TUIT- I am actually thinking I may- given how little contact I get with the GK's- Mum died at 75, which is only 7 years away. And to be honest they really only know me as a source of parcels, from time to time- I find the nine year gap between the SIL and myself- quite tricky- I have dated, at times, in his age group.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Went to a huge craft fair in Glasgow yesterday and these are some of the things I bought. The wool was a great buy although I have no idea what I'm going to make with it yet.... maybe scarves? Any ideas? It's Sirdar Reflections and very fine. It came in 25g balls and I got 250g of the black and white one and 500g of the blue one for £6.50! (just over $10) Unfortunately there were only a few stalls for knitting enthusiasts, but if you were into card making, (I'm not) there were dozens of stalls for you! There were also a lot of stalls selling wooden goods and I bought Luke a tractor and trailer and a height measuring chart (not in the photo because I left it in the boot of my friend's car last night  ) and I got the wooden giraffes for his mum and dad. Also bought a couple of scarves (one for myself in pic), but could easily have bought more, they were so nice.


mmmmmm, nice haul! the Sirdar yarn, is that a ribbon type? I love the toys!


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Not this conversation....last time I talked to her she was at home and Rick had brought a mattress down from upstairs so they could sleep on the ground floor on the floor and Charlotte didn't have to climb the stairs and she said that Pontuf thought that was just a great idea


I have been fussing about him- I have enough postage to send something to her- but lack a card at present- -must do something soon- she has been kind beyond what I ever expected, to me!


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Wow, you.ve seen it! We saw it on TV in a series on canals in various parts of the UK. This one really inspired us. Here's some info from Wikipedia:
> 
> Falkirk Wheel From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> "The Falkirk Wheel is a rotating boat lift in Scotland. It connects the Forth and Clyde Canal with the Union Canal. Named after the nearby town of Falkirk in central Scotland, the lift opened in 2002. The two canals it serves were previously connected by a series of 11 locks, but by the 1930s these had fallen into disuse. The locks were filled in and the land built upon.[1]
> 
> The difference in height at the wheel is 24 metres (79 ft), roughly equivalent to the height of an eight-storey building. The Union Canal is still 11 m higher than the aqueduct which meets the wheel, and boats must pass through a pair of locks to descend from this canal onto the aqueduct at the top of the wheel.
> 
> The structure is near the Rough Castle Fort; the closest village is Tamfourhill. On 24 May 2002, Queen Elizabeth II opened the Falkirk Wheel as part of her Golden Jubilee celebrations."


It really is worth going to see- if you are in the right part of the country! I was gifted my trip home by a very caring younger cousin- he is a bit of an entrepreneur and collects lots of frequent flyer points.


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> I just wanted to get back on and let you all know that I just got off the phone with Charlotte and Rick. She sounds pretty cheerful - but she is definitely experiencing some memory loss and/or confusion. She was in pretty rough shape according to Rick when she was admitted - the issue was swelling at the site of the tumor removal. She is back on IV steriods and there is great improvement with that. She is having radiation and pill form chemo - Rick has found that the hospital she is in (not where she had her original procedure) has in-patient physical and occupational therapy so she may be here a while. Rick had taken her out of the last in-patient place she was in and was trying to do out-patient, but he just doesn't think it is the best way to go right now. I think she needs pretty constant care at this stage of the game. I know that she had said that her left leg had no feeling and she is very awkward with the walker and at risk of a fall. So it sounds as if they have a long way to go. Rick is not very computer/ipad/iphone literate and Charlotte is not in any shape to figure them out at the moment so it may be a while before she is back online. I didn't stay on the phone with her long - Rick has been keeping her phone with him so she will rest and I could tell he is trying to keep her from getting too worn out. I told them both I would be calling in a couple of days to check on her progress and Rick said he would be better about getting back to me - (like he has nothing else to worry about right?) Poor guy has got to be just beside himself - and you can tell he is so crazy about her. So we will do what we do - prayer - good thoughts - positive healing vibes - she can use them all and I will keep on top of her progress and report anything I hear. Wrung out...... I think I will go sit and watch some TV. luv-AZ


Thanks for keeping us updated. Many many positive healing vibes for her and strength for Rick.


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> That is lovely and you must be so proud of that patch. I am sure that you are not the only one who speaks his name.
> 
> My maiden name was Patterson and as a child when asked my name I would say Anne with an E and Patterson with two Ts lol . Anne is my middle name, my first name is Marguerite after my paternal grandmother who was French. I was not very good at spelling it to begin with and of course to a child it had so many letters!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> And so it begins - xfactor australia grand final.


Hi Heather! I gather you may be watching the TV!?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny and mild Surrey. I doubt if this will last as we are being told there is a hurricane force storm expected here this evening which gives me a very good escuse (as if I needed one) to stay indoors and knit. I have been making a very long Icord to finish my dreambird project. Just a bit more blocking and some stitching and it should be ready to show soon. I am also still making leaves and a possible further change of plan for them!!!

Sending everyone sunny Sunday hugs along with some photos....


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> He is gorgeous, I am having Solway a long haired miniature dachshund come to stay for three weeks this Thursday. He is quite elderly and has a few health problems but he is remarkable for his age. He is a sweetie and very much a lap dog, there will be very little knitting of the spider baby shawl done when he is around unless I sit on the sofa instead of my chair. That way he can snuggle alongside me instead of on my lap. Lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I would so love to meet up with you! The thought of your pet service really has me tickled! Just two years too late- I found the KP while in Glasgow- but did not really explore it until I was back in NZ!


----------



## PurpleFi

ps I am getting a lot of adverts for the Holiday Inn in Defiance! Now why could that be seeing as I spent most of yesterday on the computer looking up hotels, trains, flights and car hire. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> Julie can you not get refill kit for your printer? Much cheaper than buying new cartridges. Once you get used to doing it is quite easy although I did struggle a bit to begin with. I now just have to buy bottles of the different colours of ink. I bought mine on eBay , just a thought.


I knew it could be done- but did not realise you could do it yourself- will have to follow this one up- thanks so much!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Season for knitting....since when did knitting have seasons?!! :shock:


In the sort of heat Cathy expects to have in Summer- you can't knit for the sweat on your hands JMHO! also the project needs to be small- or the warmth of it becomes much too much- that is what I find - and our Summers are not normally as hot!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: And I loved the photos you posted of Scotland.


I have been trying to get my head around sorting through my photos of my trip- my filing system is not the best- requires a lot of wading through things!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and mild Surrey. I doubt if this will last as we are being told there is a hurricane force storm expected here this evening which gives me a very good escuse (as if I needed one) to stay indoors and knit. I have been making a very long Icord to finish my dreambird project. Just a bit more blocking and some stitching and it should be ready to show soon. I am also still making leaves and a possible further change of plan for them!!!
> 
> Sending everyone sunny Sunday hugs along with some photos....


I know I said it yesterday- but it looks such a beautiful place- the leaves are fantastic! Happy Sunday morning- you have just changed your clocks?? I think it means it is 10-24 rather than 11-24 a.m., Having to quell the anticipation of seeing both these projects! Just over half an Hour of Sunday left, down here!

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

p.s., * Carol'(s gifts)* who used to come to the Tea Party, until her Fred died, has her birthday today- have not heard from her for a very long time- just thought I would mention (I have emailed her! )


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I know I said it yesterday- but it looks such a beautiful place- the leaves are fantastic! Happy Sunday morning- you have just changed your clocks?? I think it means it is 10-24 rather than 11-24 a.m., Having to quell the anticipation of seeing both these projects! Just over half an Hour of Sunday left, down here!
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> Hi Julie, yes it is a really lovely place (nice restaurant too) I just couldn't stop taking photos. I have just bought the American knitting magazine Knit n' Style, not seen it before but I am very impressed at the number of patterns and not too many adverts.


----------



## darowil

dollyclaire said:


> That is lovely and you must be so proud of that patch. I am sure that you are not the only one who speaks his name.
> 
> My maiden name was Patterson and as a child when asked my name I would say Anne with an E and Patterson with two Ts lol . Anne is my middle name, my first name is Marguerite after my paternal grandmother who was French. I was not very good at spelling it to begin with and of course to a child it had so many letters!


 I am Margaret Ann -without the e. i always felt deprived without the e and so when we used Maryanne and Vickyanne for our girls we added the e.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, am up to page 20. So I now have the pattern and have been to 2 yarn shops and cant come up with yarn that I want... yet.
> One shop had half the amount needed and i asked if they had any more... no its isnt the season for knitting, thats all we have. :roll: I guess because its coming up for Summer. Anyway another mission tomorrow or Tues. Getting there.


I commented in Lincraft yesterday on the decreased size of the wool section (it has the Christmas stuff now ) and the 'girl' said that if she had her way she would have all the yarn all the time- but clearly its not up to her unfortunately.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> I commented in Lincraft yesterday on the decreased size of the wool section (it has the Christmas stuff now ) and the 'girl' said that if she had her way she would have all the yarn all the time- but clearly its not up to her unfortunately.


Yep, it was Lincraft that i had the problem. Spotlight tomorrow.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Not the season for knitting? Dont we knit all year round? I do anyway.


About the only difference is I don't do really big things- and when it is really hot I only do very small things so I don't have in my lap or getting too much on me anywhere. But I guess people who knit as opposed to knitters only knit when they have soemthing to knit and the thought of knitting int hehot weather is beyond them. And I can understand why you might not want to knit when it over 100. Not that it stops me!


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, it was Lincraft that i had the problem. Spotlight tomorrow.


Spotlight here don't seem to have had the same cutback so you might be OK there.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just wanted to share these two images- found on a blog I follow- (Kate Davies Designs) a traditional Fair Isle design- machine knitted body, hand knitted yoke.
The reverse shows how fair isle should end up when doing the weaving correctly (to my eye).


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I said it yesterday- but it looks such a beautiful place- the leaves are fantastic! Happy Sunday morning- you have just changed your clocks?? I think it means it is 10-24 rather than 11-24 a.m., Having to quell the anticipation of seeing both these projects! Just over half an Hour of Sunday left, down here!
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> Hi Julie, yes it is a really lovely place (nice restaurant too) I just couldn't stop taking photos. I have just bought the American knitting magazine Knit n' Style, not seen it before but I am very impressed at the number of patterns and not too many adverts.
> 
> 
> 
> I know of a shop here that has knitting magazines- but it would be a real mission to get there- so glad you are pleased with your purchase!
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Just wanted to share these two images- found on a blog I follow- (Kate Davies Designs) a traditional Fair Isle design- machine knitted body, hand knitted yoke.
> The reverse shows how fair isle should end up when doing the weaving correctly (to my eye).


Here's a photo of me wearing my first attempt at fair isle - just a bit round the bottom of the jumper.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I know of a shop here that has knitting magazines- but it would be a real mission to get there- so glad you are pleased with your purchase!


I am lucky I can walk into town and I wasn't even looking for a knitting magazine.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a cold but it will pass. Marianne did check with the local powers that be and for now in her county they can not assign any home health care personnel to come to her home; I believe there is some sort of hire freeze in effect. A real catch 22 if ever there was one. Thank God that she has Cindi that does help her to a degree.
> 
> e=darowil]Marianne just can'tkeep that up- she has to get help with her mother. No-one can keep that up- and she needs to keep up her strength because she has one or two of her own health issues that she needs to be able to deal with and running herself down will mean she ends up sick and unable to give her mother any care. The time comes when you need to do things against the others will and it sounds to me like this time has come. Or she won't be there at all for her mother.
> 
> Gwen hope you are soon feeling better yourself.


[/quote]

Gwen, pray you feel better, rest and know that prayers are going up for you.
Let Marianne know that she too is being prayed for, things will get better. 
Just hold on. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of me wearing my first attempt at fair isle - just a bit round the bottom of the jumper.


Looks good from here- the jumper and the person in it.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the cat hat cousin wanted made. Will mail it Monday. Had a difficult time with the ears; supposed to be pointed and just didn't turn out that way so I manipulated them with needle and thread....more than one way to skin a cat!


LOL LOL so cute, I see the kids, here wearing them, they have bear, and cats with ear flaps. Really cute. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight in downtown Athens there is a Halloween parade; my youngest DD, her boyfriend, and then a female friend of hers just left in costume. DH, one of his buddies and buddy's nephew also have gone downtown. I declined since I have this silly cold and it is rather cold outside. Anyway, here is a picture of my DD & her boyfriend dressed as...Zombie Little Red Riding Hood and the big bag Werewolf....too funny.


Happy times, WOW, good costumes. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

AZ Sticks said:


> I just wanted to get back on and let you all know that I just got off the phone with Charlotte and Rick. She sounds pretty cheerful - but she is definitely experiencing some memory loss and/or confusion. She was in pretty rough shape according to Rick when she was admitted - the issue was swelling at the site of the tumor removal. She is back on IV steriods and there is great improvement with that. She is having radiation and pill form chemo - Rick has found that the hospital she is in (not where she had her original procedure) has in-patient physical and occupational therapy so she may be here a while. Rick had taken her out of the last in-patient place she was in and was trying to do out-patient, but he just doesn't think it is the best way to go right now. I think she needs pretty constant care at this stage of the game. I know that she had said that her left leg had no feeling and she is very awkward with the walker and at risk of a fall. So it sounds as if they have a long way to go. Rick is not very computer/ipad/iphone literate and Charlotte is not in any shape to figure them out at the moment so it may be a while before she is back online. I didn't stay on the phone with her long - Rick has been keeping her phone with him so she will rest and I could tell he is trying to keep her from getting too worn out. I told them both I would be calling in a couple of days to check on her progress and Rick said he would be better about getting back to me - (like he has nothing else to worry about right?) Poor guy has got to be just beside himself - and you can tell he is so crazy about her. So we will do what we do - prayer - good thoughts - positive healing vibes - she can use them all and I will keep on top of her progress and report anything I hear. Wrung out...... I think I will go sit and watch some TV. luv-AZ


Thanks so much, will keep praying for her. And you too get some rest too.


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> About the only difference is I don't do really big things- and when it is really hot I only do very small things so I don't have in my lap or getting too much on me anywhere. But I guess people who knit as opposed to knitters only knit when they have soemthing to knit and the thought of knitting int hehot weather is beyond them. And I can understand why you might not want to knit when it over 100. Not that it stops me!


Isn't that what fans and aircon is for. Also cotton projects are good then.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy, Gunner is adorable on that spin toy and that is some gorgeous view.

Poledra, That's nice that it isn't too far a drive, however there and back will take a while. Hope the roads are still good out your way. Safe travels for him.

DaylilyDawn, Your little Gunner is sweet.

Darowil, I was thinking the same thing about Charlotte. It does sound better that it is swelling from the operation and not infection. None of it is good but that is the better of the two I would imagine.

Sam, perfect answer to Spider's story about her customer. "All talk and no substance." You nailed it.

Poledra, how interesting to hear about your wildlife in the area. Yes, best of the moose and elk stay up higher. Beautiful to see though.

Grandmapaula, love the "science experiments" phrase. I just got rid of a few too. :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: How lovely that your GD likes to bake. Takes after you perhaps. Have fun with your busy days.

SugarSugar, hope puppy is on the mend.

Kehinkle, wow, you have so much courage to venture out into the world and sleep in your van. I know it sure pays off though and is a wonderful way to make a living with getting to occasionally see KP, KTP friends along the way. So glad you have a way to make a living that has some nice pay offs.

Tessa, welcome back and hope your time in France was fabulous. Sorry the hands are bothering you and hope the pain goes away soon so you can enjoy life and. of course, so you can knit again.


----------



## angelam

Grannypeg said:


> Little baby 'Pierre" finally made his appearance around 8:00 P.M.
> last night weighing in at 5 lbs., 8 ozs, He had been putting on
> weight, considering the doctor in Ottawa thought he only weighed
> 4.3 lbs.and considering that the placenta was compromised.
> 
> I won't go into the horror story, but this poor mother was put
> through over forty hours of labour and then an emergeny c-section.
> She was in the Gatineau Hospital. The gynecologist there would
> not listen to the experts from Ottawa. She was to have a c-section
> as soon as she went in - once she reached 36 weeks.
> 
> Although he was high risk, he is not in the neonatal unit, nor is he in
> an incuator. All is well. His picture is up on my timeline on fb.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers. They sure do wo


Welcome baby Pierre. So glad there was a happy ending in spite of all the difficulties. I'm sure the whole family is so relieved. Hope Mum soon forgets the bad bits. Love to all.


----------



## angelam

StellaK said:


> I live in Boise, Idaho. We have had such a beautiful fall this year--so many red trees and also gold. It gives the atmosphere a rosy glow in the sunshine. We have a storm predicted for Sunday/Monday and then cold weather.
> Today got off to an interesting start. I decided to make some caramel, cinnamon biscuits from tube biscuits. I melted some butter in the bottom of the pan and added brown sugar and nuts. I then tore the biscuits into pieces and rolled them in cinnamon and sugar and placed on top of the caramel. I was ready to put them in the oven when I realized I had mixed paprika with the sugar instead of cinnamon. I baked them anyway--an interesting taste; one I will never try again.


Reminds me of the time I was cooking at my daughter's house. She was still in hospital after the birth of Emma who was born with major heart problems. I had cooked a roast dinner and then threw coffee instead of gravy granules in to the roasting tin to make gravy! They were both jars with red lids in the cupboard. My mind was all over the place at that time. My family still remind me of it (frequently) when I'm making dinner now!


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight in downtown Athens there is a Halloween parade; my youngest DD, her boyfriend, and then a female friend of hers just left in costume. DH, one of his buddies and buddy's nephew also have gone downtown. I declined since I have this silly cold and it is rather cold outside. Anyway, here is a picture of my DD & her boyfriend dressed as...Zombie Little Red Riding Hood and the big bag Werewolf....too funny.


Love your Halloween pictures. I know it is a much bigger thing in America than here - but I think we're gradually catching up.


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you! My son used to go to Sturgis every other year from Alberta with his friends. Highlight of his life. He loved riding -- it was when he was the happiest. I used to wish he wouldn't bike as I worried about him so much, but now when I see a group of bikers on the road I wish he had lost his life biking rather than with Esophageal cancer.It would have been doing what he loved. I learned a big lesson -- You have to let them do what is right for them.
> 
> I am thankful I never told him how I worried.
> 
> I think of your Husband in Sturgis and it gives me comfort that others are doing the things they love. He was a member of the Sober riders group which promised never to bike while under the influence of alcohol or drugs. they do a lot of good up here.
> 
> They gave us and his brother a 'patch' they all wear on their jackets -- "Rob Paterson-- always remembered, never forgotten" He would have been so pleased. I am posting a picture because I am so proud of him and what he overcame and how highly he was thought of by his peers.


What a lovely way for his friends to honour him. I'm sure it must be a great comfort to you to know how well thought of he was. Bikers get a lot of bad press but I know from a friend that this is not always the case.


----------



## angelam

AZ Sticks said:


> I just wanted to get back on and let you all know that I just got off the phone with Charlotte and Rick. She sounds pretty cheerful - but she is definitely experiencing some memory loss and/or confusion. She was in pretty rough shape according to Rick when she was admitted - the issue was swelling at the site of the tumor removal. She is back on IV steriods and there is great improvement with that. She is having radiation and pill form chemo - Rick has found that the hospital she is in (not where she had her original procedure) has in-patient physical and occupational therapy so she may be here a while. Rick had taken her out of the last in-patient place she was in and was trying to do out-patient, but he just doesn't think it is the best way to go right now. I think she needs pretty constant care at this stage of the game. I know that she had said that her left leg had no feeling and she is very awkward with the walker and at risk of a fall. So it sounds as if they have a long way to go. Rick is not very computer/ipad/iphone literate and Charlotte is not in any shape to figure them out at the moment so it may be a while before she is back online. I didn't stay on the phone with her long - Rick has been keeping her phone with him so she will rest and I could tell he is trying to keep her from getting too worn out. I told them both I would be calling in a couple of days to check on her progress and Rick said he would be better about getting back to me - (like he has nothing else to worry about right?) Poor guy has got to be just beside himself - and you can tell he is so crazy about her. So we will do what we do - prayer - good thoughts - positive healing vibes - she can use them all and I will keep on top of her progress and report anything I hear. Wrung out...... I think I will go sit and watch some TV. luv-AZ


Good to have some news of Charlotte though may be not all good. She has a long path ahead of her but hopefully with all the KTP prayers she will be helped along. Prayer for Rick too - it's almost harder for him.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi, stay safe with those strong hurricane force winds coming in. Never fun when nature is so angry. What a lovely picture of you in your Fair Isle. Well done and beautiful lady.

Dollyclaire, the ink is so expensive for our printer and I didn't know you could refill it yourself either. Perhaps you could show us how you do it?

Julie, if you email her again, wish Carol's Gifts a Happy Birthday from me too. Funny, but I was just thinking of her a few days ago and wondering how she was. That is a gorgeous Fair Isle you showed us and well done as is evident on the inside.

Gwen, so sorry you got a cold on top of everything else. Hope you soon feel better. Please let Marianne know I am so sorry about what she is going through. I hope she can get someone to help and give her a break. The emotions alone are so difficult let alone the physical aspect. Big Hugs to you and to Marianne.

Nicho, your upcoming trip sounds so wonderful. I hope to do the same trip you are doing only I want to go from the east to the west and then head up to Alaska. Just a dream now.

Caren, sounds like this pumpkin chunkin has been quite an ordeal. Fun for the kids though and I imagine this is such a big thing for them. Something they will never forget. Are they still filming?


----------



## busyworkerbee

To all our kpers around the island of Great Britain, stay safe with nasty weather headed your way.


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> Went to a huge craft fair in Glasgow yesterday and these are some of the things I bought. The wool was a great buy although I have no idea what I'm going to make with it yet.... maybe scarves? Any ideas? It's Sirdar Reflections and very fine. It came in 25g balls and I got 250g of the black and white one and 500g of the blue one for £6.50! (just over $10) Unfortunately there were only a few stalls for knitting enthusiasts, but if you were into card making, (I'm not) there were dozens of stalls for you! There were also a lot of stalls selling wooden goods and I bought Luke a tractor and trailer and a height measuring chart (not in the photo because I left it in the boot of my friend's car last night  ) and I got the wooden giraffes for his mum and dad. Also bought a couple of scarves (one for myself in pic), but could easily have bought more, they were so nice.


Kate, was this the big Crafts for Christmas show? I have booked to go to the one at the NEC in a couple of weeks time. I was disappointed not to make it to the Knitting and Stitching show at Alexander Palace, partly because we were busy with 40th birthday celebrations for my eldest daughter on the weekend when I would have gone, but this is sort of compensation. The same daughter will be coming with me to Birmingham. She is very into beading and jewellery making and always finds lots to buy there. I usually manage to find more knitting supplies than I can strictly be said to need, and certainly have an enjoyable day out, even when I don't buy much.


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> About the only difference is I don't do really big things- and when it is really hot I only do very small things so I don't have in my lap or getting too much on me anywhere. But I guess people who knit as opposed to knitters only knit when they have soemthing to knit and the thought of knitting int hehot weather is beyond them. And I can understand why you might not want to knit when it over 100. Not that it stops me!


Well yes, dont want to work on an afghan in summer there are plenty of small projects though :lol:


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of me wearing my first attempt at fair isle - just a bit round the bottom of the jumper.


Very nice knitting for a young girl. Wish I had learned when I was younger.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Well good thing I am doing better. I would have had to take Hwy 395 to get there. There was a murder in ouR town at 5a.m. And suspect chased by police out of town on HWy 395. There were two people in trunk. Police killed suspect, people in trunk flown to Hosp. HWY 395 closed since and they are now bringing in floodlights.


Oh dear. Hope the two people in the trunk are ok. What a horrible nightmare to have this happen in your town. Glad you are ok and sympathies to the family of the murdered one. I know it will take time for the two hostages to heal from the mental trauma.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, that is so sad about the kitten found in the road and must be like a horror movie for the children. Hope they slept ok and didn't have their heads filled with that image.

AZ, sounds like you are getting a lot done. Thrilled to hear you and DH are getting to do some normal things and he is enjoying life. I know it has been filled with pain lately.

Julie, never heard of a shandy before. Looked it up and see it is a beer mixed with lemonade or other. It did say mixed with carbonated lemonade.
That would really be something if your long lost love was teaching at the same school Tessa's GS is going.

Dollyclaire, so sorry you lost your summer house in the storm but the new one sounds lovely too.

Grannypeg, that does sound like a nightmare to me. Having the doctor let her go through 40 hrs. of labor and then still a c-section in the end. Torture.

Edith M, hello and hope you make it through the winter in one piece. Real tastes of it now with snow falling in so many places. Can be pretty but so difficult to drive in.

Spider, so glad your dear one has gone into rehab but your story of getting the boots and telling off the young man has me cracking up too. All the right things in the oh so wrong apartment. You done good and yet....... :shock: I'm sure the laughter felt so good.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> That story is up with Gigis best! Hope the poor guy didn't mind being hauled over the ropes for something he didn't do! Maybe he thinks it funny as well. Wonder why he let you take a pair of boots?


I think he didn't want to mess with her. I would love to have seen the look on his face. That is so funny. He probably thought it was some crazy person and better a pair of boots than get attacked. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. :-D
> Walking around in the woods today. A not so dry view of the trees they ground with it's blanket of leaves.


What a beautiful woods you have.


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> I will email you right now with two different routes you could follow. I have seen the Inn but have never stayed there . Most of the hotels in Canmore are quite nice.
> It is only about half an our south of Banff and I think you are wise. You can spend the day in Banff but make sure you let the hotel know you will arrive a bit later. If you eat breakfast at Lake Louise , walk along the shore and take pictures, then go to Banff you will have lots of time to go to all the spots we have shown you on the map. i will email you now.
> 
> You will see all the places below if you follow my map of Banff- the first one is just off the highway into Banff below Mt. Norquay when you come down from Lake Louise. it is my favorite spot in the rockies.


Beautiful pictures again Shirley. I love your part of Canada. I've been to Toronto but never out west.
After reading all Nicho's plans I'm beginning to get itchy feet again.


----------



## angelam

Sandy said:


> Here are some pictures from our deck in Leavenworth. I am really going to miss waking up to this view. I am also including a picture of Gunner 2 months old. I am doing some packing tonight as we leave tomorrow boo hoo. Hopefully I can get caught up tonight.


I can understand why you'll be sad to leave. What beautiful houses in a wonderful setting. It must be a big wrench for you. On a happier note - Gunner is a cute little boy. He looks much more than 2 months. Very alert and holding his head up well. How fast they all grow up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Busyworkerbee, what an ordeal with the Bingo kitchen fire. Terrible that so much smoke got in your lungs. Did your mom have any trouble with her lungs? So glad you are ok. Quite a scary time and I remember my time in that fire stairwell at the Royal York in Toronto, all alone wondering if I would get to the bottom and have it be locked and be trapped. You might get a laugh out of this one though. In Niagara Falls there is a tower, think it is called the needle, anyway, you go up in these elevators to the top, really high up where you can see for so many miles. All of a sudden smoke started coming up and I knew you shouldn't use elevators in a fire. My friend had a small baby, not with us, and I pictured her baby all alone with no mother. Facing the worst I asked a man working there how to get down, wondering why he was paying no attention to the smoke., only to find out that in the evenings it was also a disco and the smoke was something safe used for the dance floor. Needless to say it took a while to get all that adrenaline out of my system. Thank goodness that was a funny thing instead of a tragedy.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Well it's after 1030 pm here so I'm going to go to bed, DH has already gone in as he has to make a run to Denver in the morning, hopefully they will get him unloaded quickly and he can get home early, since it's Sunday I don't imagine that they will have a pick up for him to bring back this way.
> Good night all, Such a lively life I lead, Saturday night and headed to bed. :? lol


Having great fun, Poledra, looking up on the map all these places you and DH, and Kathy, are having runs to and from. My geography of the USA is steadily improving!


----------



## ptofValerie

I loved the photos of the boys in their Batman and Robin outfits, Sam. One of my grandsons is such a fan and yesterday, he asked me to knit a Batman scarf, hat and mitts. I had a good look at his Batman outfit and I think I can come up with the necessary! a good addition to his Christmas gifs. If it all works, I'll post photographs. I took care of three of my grandchildren yesterday, when their parents were at a sports event. In the afternoon, we made tomato relish that should work well with hamburgers. Great fun and the children participated like the Dickens!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> they are pretty, and since I do the leaf clean up for her, she doesn't mind it too bad. lol
> We finally got the detached garage almost totally cleared out of garbage and junk (filled two dumsters), we can now find and store all the yard and garden accoutrements of which there are many. No leaf blower or snow blower though darn it. Hope your leaf blower works good.


It must feel so good to have that garage cleared out. What a job that was, I'm sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sassafrass, hope the acupuncture helps. :thumbup: 

Sorlenna, sorry DD's move has been delayed. Yes, it is a little like being on the rack when waiting for a house closing. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> I have always wanted one because they look so neat but have no idea how they work or how you cook on them.
> 
> sam


Sam, Aga's are not just for cooking - they are a way of life! My DD had one in her previous house. You can't turn the heat up or down instantly like an ordinary cooker. The heat output is influenced by many things like how much you are cooking in one go and also the outside temperature! If you are planning alot of cooking - like Christmas lunch you need to turn the heat up the night before. On the first Christmas after DD had hers we were all at her house for the holiday. I had no experience of cooking on one and she had only had it since October. We put the turkey in the oven in what we thought was plenty of time for lunch. Well it was very cold frosty morning and the oven was cooking very slow. Every time we checked the turkey was still not done. We eventually got our lunch at 5.30pm! Having spent the afternoon waiting for it, more than a few glasses of wine had been downed. After the main course, we suddenly realised we hadn't made custard for the Christmas pudding so Gill and I jumped up and hurredly made some! Unfortunately somewhere between the Aga and the jug, the custard landed on the floor! The dog enjoyed his Christmas treat! Her DH is now ex DH - no sense of humour!


----------



## purl2diva

AZ Sticks,

Thank you for the update on Charlotte.

So sorry that you have to leave your beautiful home. Are you moving in the same area?


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> love madam b.
> 
> sam


Madam B was a very wise woman!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Now that I've worked out how to print out from KP- I just have to get another couple of cartridges for the printer- to start assembling what I have written to various people- often I open up much more in PM's!


Julie - how do you print from KP?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, gorgeous quilts, as always. Such lovely memories placed with care and love into your work.

Sorlenna, we just watched a set of Carol Burnett's highlights and the Gone with the Wind was one of them. So funny. Loved that show. Each episode they showed started and ended with an interview with the cast talking with each other about it.

Julie, Oh my, that house is so gorgeous. I would even be happy with the chauffeur's place. Fabulous door. Can almost see your grandpa there in his kilt welcoming you. Looks like the house was almost in the National Park.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you so much for the update on Charlotte. Prayers are winging their way to her.


AZ Sticks said:


> I just wanted to get back on and let you all know that I just got off the phone with Charlotte and Rick. She sounds pretty cheerful - but she is definitely experiencing some memory loss and/or confusion. She was in pretty rough shape according to Rick when she was admitted - the issue was swelling at the site of the tumor removal. She is back on IV steriods and there is great improvement with that. She is having radiation and pill form chemo - Rick has found that the hospital she is in (not where she had her original procedure) has in-patient physical and occupational therapy so she may be here a while. Rick had taken her out of the last in-patient place she was in and was trying to do out-patient, but he just doesn't think it is the best way to go right now. I think she needs pretty constant care at this stage of the game. I know that she had said that her left leg had no feeling and she is very awkward with the walker and at risk of a fall. So it sounds as if they have a long way to go. Rick is not very computer/ipad/iphone literate and Charlotte is not in any shape to figure them out at the moment so it may be a while before she is back online. I didn't stay on the phone with her long - Rick has been keeping her phone with him so she will rest and I could tell he is trying to keep her from getting too worn out. I told them both I would be calling in a couple of days to check on her progress and Rick said he would be better about getting back to me - (like he has nothing else to worry about right?) Poor guy has got to be just beside himself - and you can tell he is so crazy about her. So we will do what we do - prayer - good thoughts - positive healing vibes - she can use them all and I will keep on top of her progress and report anything I hear. Wrung out...... I think I will go sit and watch some TV. luv-AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm almost back to the beginning of this TP. Wondering if the afghan instructions for the square are in this TP. Going backwards I am on about page 15 now.

AHA page 12 of this KTP in case anyone else is searching for info on doing the afghan square.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of me wearing my first attempt at fair isle - just a bit round the bottom of the jumper.


Pretty good for a first attempt but I can't see if it's purple or not!
I'm loving your pictures from Savill Gardens, I love it there. It's 2.15pm now and a lovely sunny afternoon - I'm waiting for this storm they're predicting! We had a lot of heavy wind and rain last night - do you think that was it - 24 hours early? I hope so.


----------



## Miss Pam

Sandy said:


> Here are some pictures from our deck in Leavenworth. I am really going to miss waking up to this view. I am also including a picture of Gunner 2 months old. I am doing some packing tonight as we leave tomorrow boo hoo. Hopefully I can get caught up tonight.


Great photos, Sandy. And, Gunner is s cutie!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely area there. Gunner is a cutie pie.


Sandy said:


> Here are some pictures from our deck in Leavenworth. I am really going to miss waking up to this view. I am also including a picture of Gunner 2 months old. I am doing some packing tonight as we leave tomorrow boo hoo. Hopefully I can get caught up tonight.


----------



## Miss Pam

DaylilyDawn said:


> Gunner is such a cute little boy! We have a Gunner also but he is not a human . our gunner is really Gunner's Coal since that is his registered name. He is a long hair x short hair miniature dachshund. He has both long hair and short hair on his body.


He's really looks like a sweet dog.


----------



## Miss Pam

DaylilyDawn said:


> Hi Sam,
> He is about 4 years old and here is his companion. She is a full long hair. She is considered a piebald because she has 3 colors on her, white black and brown.


She's very pretty.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dawn we may knit all year but the stores here sure don't carry nearly as much stock during warm/hot months...very frustrating when you want to work on Christmas gifts. One of the reasons I buy a good bit online.

6


Pup lover said:


> Not the season for knitting? Dont we knit all year round? I do anyway.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and mild Surrey. I doubt if this will last as we are being told there is a hurricane force storm expected here this evening which gives me a very good escuse (as if I needed one) to stay indoors and knit. I have been making a very long Icord to finish my dreambird project. Just a bit more blocking and some stitching and it should be ready to show soon. I am also still making leaves and a possible further change of plan for them!!!
> 
> Sending everyone sunny Sunday hugs along with some photos....


Good morning/afternoon, Purple. Lovely photos. We're supposed to get windy weather here today, too, but not nearly as bad as you are expecting. Stay safe.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of me wearing my first attempt at fair isle - just a bit round the bottom of the jumper.


Both the jumper and you look great.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Can't wait to see what Designer does with her yarn. Looks like it will be beautiful.

Poledra, sure hope DH feels better today with his pulled muscle. OUCH Poor guy. Beautiful trees on your walk to Marla's house.

My company live in Cleveland Heights, which is quite built up and walking distance to Shaker Lake. There in there yard the other morning was a huge Buck. Beautiful but he totally ravaged their garden and a baby apple tree they had planted. He was so big that my friend just went in the house as if he had decided he didn't like her he could have done some damage. Living in the city, that is quite a surprise but near enough to the lake that I guess some wild life try and survive in the area.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Not sure if you will be able to hear this or not but it is a short video from Hammondsport, NY at their Fall Festival


----------



## Gweniepooh

Loved the pictures Shirley & PurpleFi. Also very cute doxies.
Cold is a good bit better today; hitting it hard with OTC meds yesterday seemed to help a good bit. DD and friends had a wonderful time last night at the halloween parade. They had a band and lots of fun dancing. DH enjoyed watching everyone also. Today doesn't seem quite as cold as it was yesterday. DH has now gone out to the flea market; will be interesting to see what he comes back with. I'm going to go get changed out of pjs and do some knitting. Thinking of making some bread today too. Hope all are healthy, wealthy (in spirit if not coin) and wise today. TTYL...gwen


----------



## Gweniepooh

Loved the pictures Shirley & PurpleFi. Also very cute doxies.
Cold is a good bit better today; hitting it hard with OTC meds yesterday seemed to help a good bit. DD and friends had a wonderful time last night at the halloween parade. They had a band and lots of fun dancing. DH enjoyed watching everyone also. Today doesn't seem quite as cold as it was yesterday. DH has now gone out to the flea market; will be interesting to see what he comes back with. I'm going to go get changed out of pjs and do some knitting. Thinking of making some bread today too. Hope all are healthy, wealthy (in spirit if not coin) and wise today. TTYL...gwen


----------



## Designer1234

It is 8:45 am here in Calgary -- I got up an hour ago and looked out and there was no snow. Pat just came in and suggested I look out the window. Winter has arrived. the Ground is already white. It doesn't take long to be in the midst of winter here. Don't know how long it is expected. It is not something I look forward to with Joy. (to say the least) it means we will 'hunker down' and stay home today as everyone slips and slides all over the roads the first day or two. It isn't that cold so we shall see if this stays on the ground or not.


----------



## Designer1234

It is 8:45 am here in Calgary -- I got up an hour ago and looked out and there was no snow. Pat just came in and suggested I look out the window. Winter has arrived. the Ground is already white. It doesn't take long to be in the midst of winter here. Don't know how long it is expected. It is not something I look forward to with Joy. (to say the least) it means we will 'hunker down' and stay home today as everyone slips and slides all over the roads the first day or two. It isn't that cold so we shall see if this stays on the ground or not.


----------



## Poledra65

DaylilyDawn said:


> Gunner is such a cute little boy! We have a Gunner also but he is not a human . our gunner is really Gunner's Coal since that is his registered name. He is a long hair x short hair miniature dachshund. He has both long hair and short hair on his body.


A cutie also!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> do you see a lot of the college students?
> 
> sam
> 
> I ask only because defiance is home to the defiance college - prespeterian I think. I rarely see any of the students in town - funny.


I'm sure we do, but not running wild in the streets and stuff. I know a few who work at the grocery store and things, but they seem to all be a fairly well behaved quiet bunch out in public anyway.


----------



## sassafras123

Gunner adorable.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Well put me on the list to buy a copy from the first run... And I'd like an autographed copy please!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Wow, you.ve seen it! We saw it on TV in a series on canals in various parts of the UK. This one really inspired us. Here's some info from Wikipedia:
> 
> Falkirk Wheel From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> "The Falkirk Wheel is a rotating boat lift in Scotland. It connects the Forth and Clyde Canal with the Union Canal. Named after the nearby town of Falkirk in central Scotland, the lift opened in 2002. The two canals it serves were previously connected by a series of 11 locks, but by the 1930s these had fallen into disuse. The locks were filled in and the land built upon.[1]
> 
> The difference in height at the wheel is 24 metres (79 ft), roughly equivalent to the height of an eight-storey building. The Union Canal is still 11 m higher than the aqueduct which meets the wheel, and boats must pass through a pair of locks to descend from this canal onto the aqueduct at the top of the wheel.
> 
> The structure is near the Rough Castle Fort; the closest village is Tamfourhill. On 24 May 2002, Queen Elizabeth II opened the Falkirk Wheel as part of her Golden Jubilee celebrations."


Wow, that thing looks impressive, I can't imagine how much more so to be right there or to ride on the thing.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Season for knitting....since when did knitting have seasons?!! :shock:


I have to agree with that though, I thought knitting was a year round sport.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and mild Surrey. I doubt if this will last as we are being told there is a hurricane force storm expected here this evening which gives me a very good escuse (as if I needed one) to stay indoors and knit. I have been making a very long Icord to finish my dreambird project. Just a bit more blocking and some stitching and it should be ready to show soon. I am also still making leaves and a possible further change of plan for them!!!
> 
> Sending everyone sunny Sunday hugs along with some photos....


So beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of me wearing my first attempt at fair isle - just a bit round the bottom of the jumper.


It looks wonderful, and so do you. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Having great fun, Poledra, looking up on the map all these places you and DH, and Kathy, are having runs to and from. My geography of the USA is steadily improving!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> It must feel so good to have that garage cleared out. What a job that was, I'm sure.


Yes it was, we still have a few cupboards to clear out in the attached garage, but at least the detached is pretty well done.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> I'm almost back to the beginning of this TP. Wondering if the afghan instructions for the square are in this TP. Going backwards I am on about page 15 now.
> 
> *AHA page 12 of this KTP in case anyone else is searching for info on doing the afghan square*.


I made a copy of it -- as I never have been able to find stuff from previous TP's although I don't try very hard. :shock: :wink:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Dawn we may knit all year but the stores here sure don't carry nearly as much stock during warm/hot months...very frustrating when you want to work on Christmas gifts. One of the reasons I buy a good bit online.
> 
> 6


I haven't had that problem in either San Antonio or here, so I guess I'm fairly lucky in that.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> It is 8:45 am here in Calgary -- I got up an hour ago and looked out and there was no snow. Pat just came in and suggested I look out the window. Winter has arrived. the Ground is already white. It doesn't take long to be in the midst of winter here. Don't know how long it is expected. It is not something I look forward to with Joy. (to say the least) it means we will 'hunker down' and stay home today as everyone slips and slides all over the roads the first day or two. It isn't that cold so we shall see if this stays on the ground or not.


That is definitely snow. Pretty when it's on the ground and trees, I'll just leave it at that. I'm not looking forward to our snow sticking for more than a day or two.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora, I could hear it just fine. So cool, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

Good morning everyone. Finally caught up and needing my second cup of coffee. The dogs and I went back to bed after DH left for work and boy did we sleep, Sphynx kitty even crawled under the covers. Of course every animal in the house, save me, are asleep again. Good grief,lol.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I went through that generation gap learning too....we just put our kids on their tummys all the time..but since kids are now put on their backs for sleeping etc., they need the supervised (or elevated in the toy's case) tummy time for motor muscle development. The babies are put on their backs to limit the risk of SIDS. I think I'll see if I can find one of those tummy play mats for the new granddaughter due in January.


KateB said:


> Great photos, it looks like a lovely place. Gunner's just gorgeous! Our Luke had one of those spinning toys and he just loved it. According to his mum it was to give him 'tummy time' which somehow was an important piece of development that I'd never heard of!  :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

The Upper Falls in Letchworth State Park


----------



## Miss Pam

Poledra65 said:


> I have to agree with that though, I thought knitting was a year round sport.


Me, too. I do mostly smaller projects in the warmer months.


----------



## Miss Pam

Poledra65 said:


> I haven't had that problem in either San Antonio or here, so I guess I'm fairly lucky in that.


We don't seem to have that problem here either. Thank goodness.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Angora, I could hear it just fine. So cool, thank you.


Oh yes, isn't it fun. I never knew we could download little videos till Caren started doing it. Didn't know how she did it but it is actually the same process as doing a picture only it shows up as a download instead of showing the photo. I shared the upper falls at Letchworth in a later post also. Thought those who will never get there would enjoy seeing.


----------



## martina

My love and prayers to Charlotte and Rick. Please keep us informed, Gwenie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Yes it was, we still have a few cupboards to clear out in the attached garage, but at least the detached is pretty well done.


How wonderful when you are all done. I'm sure being willing to do all this work gave you a better deal, or I hope it did. What a feeling of accomplishment you will have. I remember cleaning out a barn when we rented a farm. My oh my but that was a job and I couldn't do it now but was in my 30's then. Hardly knew where to start.

I'm going to go see my grandsons again today. Can't believe there are 6 performances of this. I think that is a little much for children, but I'm not the Director/Producer.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning and all caught up on KTP. Prayers continue for Charlotte and Marianne and all who need them. Love the pictures of all the beautiful outdoor scenery (even the snow since it's not from here). Pictures of dogs and babies are always welcome. Great Halloween costumes!

Off for more coffee, some straightening up and then some knitting.


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> Can't wait to see what Designer does with her yarn. Looks like it will be beautiful.
> 
> Poledra, sure hope DH feels better today with his pulled muscle. OUCH Poor guy. Beautiful trees on your walk to Marla's house.
> 
> My company live in Cleveland Heights, which is quite built up and walking distance to Shaker Lake. There in there yard the other morning was a huge Buck. Beautiful but he totally ravaged their garden and a baby apple tree they had planted. He was so big that my friend just went in the house as if he had decided he didn't like her he could have done some damage. Living in the city, that is quite a surprise but near enough to the lake that I guess some wild life try and survive in the area.


Deer are such beautiful creatures. It must be lovely to see them wandering in your garden but they can do so much damage. I know - a friend of mine has a house backing on to woodland and the deer ravage her roses.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> all talk and no substance.
> 
> sam


We put it rather more strongly where I am from " All fur coat and no Knickers". But what a horrible customer.


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> We put it rather more strongly where I am from " All fur coat and no Knickers". But what a horrible customer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glennys 2

Sandy said:


> Here are some pictures from our deck in Leavenworth. I am really going to miss waking up to this view. I am also including a picture of Gunner 2 months old. I am doing some packing tonight as we leave tomorrow boo hoo. Hopefully I can get caught up tonight.


Oh Sandy, I am so envious. I would love to visit Leavenworth. Especialoly at Christmas. But I have trouble getting my DH to go to Portland much less Wash. So I guess I will just see it through your pics.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, isn't it fun. I never knew we could download little videos till Caren started doing it. Didn't know how she did it but it is actually the same process as doing a picture only it shows up as a download instead of showing the photo. I shared the upper falls at Letchworth in a later post also. Thought those who will never get there would enjoy seeing.


Just watched the falls, so beautiful, I do miss the waterfalls at home in Alaska. There is one spot alongside the highway, where they had a pipe coming out of the mountain and a tin cup on a chain that we always stopped at when traveling, to get a drink of crisp cold mountain water. So good.


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> We put it rather more strongly where I am from " All fur coat and no Knickers". But what a horrible customer.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm going to have to remember that on!!! Love it. lol :thumbup:


----------



## martina

The sky is darkening, the wind picking up and it has started to rain so it seems like the start of the storm. No one is sure yet about it, but I am going to get my food then settle with some knitting and keeping up on here. My kindle is charged in case all else fails. 
That has give me a thought for Julie. You can self publish on Kindle , you will need to check about it. A good way to start, maybe?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Brrrrrrr!!! Pretty but cold. I forgot quote reply. This is in response to Designer's photos of snow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Just watched the falls, so beautiful, I do miss the waterfalls at home in Alaska. There is one spot alongside the highway, where they had a pipe coming out of the mountain and a tin cup on a chain that we always stopped at when traveling, to get a drink of crisp cold mountain water. So good.


How special is that to be able to drink it too. Lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina wrote:
We put it rather more strongly where I am from " All fur coat and no Knickers". But what a horrible customer.

___________________________

That is hysterical. Hope I can remember that one. Hope the storm isn't too bad. Keep us posted if you can.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of me wearing my first attempt at fair isle - just a bit round the bottom of the jumper.


I no longer have my original attempts! Although I have a photo that shows part of my first intarsia attempt- in mohair! a rose motif -black on grey- I must dig it out! I do have a photo of a Peruvian style hat I worked for the DGD in her favourite colours. A number of years ago now!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> I am lucky I can walk into town and I wasn't even looking for a knitting magazine.


Takes me three quarters of an hour now, and I have only once attempted to walk to the shops the other direction- but now it would be more than two hours- and I don't rank my chances of getting there at present!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> PurpleFi, stay safe with those strong hurricane force winds coming in. Never fun when nature is so angry. What a lovely picture of you in your Fair Isle. Well done and beautiful lady.
> 
> Dollyclaire, the ink is so expensive for our printer and I didn't know you could refill it yourself either. Perhaps you could show us how you do it?
> 
> Julie, if you email her again, wish Carol's Gifts a Happy Birthday from me too. Funny, but I was just thinking of her a few days ago and wondering how she was. That is a gorgeous Fair Isle you showed us and well done as is evident on the inside.
> 
> Gwen, so sorry you got a cold on top of everything else. Hope you soon feel better. Please let Marianne know I am so sorry about what she is going through. I hope she can get someone to help and give her a break. The emotions alone are so difficult let alone the physical aspect. Big Hugs to you and to Marianne.
> 
> Nicho, your upcoming trip sounds so wonderful. I hope to do the same trip you are doing only I want to go from the east to the west and then head up to Alaska. Just a dream now.
> 
> Caren, sounds like this pumpkin chunkin has been quite an ordeal. Fun for the kids though and I imagine this is such a big thing for them. Something they will never forget. Are they still filming?


I'll wait now- to see if I here anything from her- I do know that the email was not rejected- so she hopefully has read it! Re: Carol's gifts.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Sam, that is so sad about the kitten found in the road and must be like a horror movie for the children. Hope they slept ok and didn't have their heads filled with that image.
> 
> AZ, sounds like you are getting a lot done. Thrilled to hear you and DH are getting to do some normal things and he is enjoying life. I know it has been filled with pain lately.
> 
> Julie, never heard of a shandy before. Looked it up and see it is a beer mixed with lemonade or other. It did say mixed with carbonated lemonade.
> That would really be something if your long lost love was teaching at the same school Tessa's GS is going.
> 
> Dollyclaire, so sorry you lost your summer house in the storm but the new one sounds lovely too.
> 
> Grannypeg, that does sound like a nightmare to me. Having the doctor let her go through 40 hrs. of labor and then still a c-section in the end. Torture.
> 
> Edith M, hello and hope you make it through the winter in one piece. Real tastes of it now with snow falling in so many places. Can be pretty but so difficult to drive in.
> 
> Spider, so glad your dear one has gone into rehab but your story of getting the boots and telling off the young man has me cracking up too. All the right things in the oh so wrong apartment. You done good and yet....... :shock: I'm sure the laughter felt so good.


I'll have to look into it one day!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Sam, Aga's are not just for cooking - they are a way of life! My DD had one in her previous house. You can't turn the heat up or down instantly like an ordinary cooker. The heat output is influenced by many things like how much you are cooking in one go and also the outside temperature! If you are planning alot of cooking - like Christmas lunch you need to turn the heat up the night before. On the first Christmas after DD had hers we were all at her house for the holiday. I had no experience of cooking on one and she had only had it since October. We put the turkey in the oven in what we thought was plenty of time for lunch. Well it was very cold frosty morning and the oven was cooking very slow. Every time we checked the turkey was still not done. We eventually got our lunch at 5.30pm! Having spent the afternoon waiting for it, more than a few glasses of wine had been downed. After the main course, we suddenly realised we hadn't made custard for the Christmas pudding so Gill and I jumped up and hurredly made some! Unfortunately somewhere between the Aga and the jug, the custard landed on the floor! The dog enjoyed his Christmas treat! Her DH is now ex DH - no sense of humour!


I like this! Although at the time you must have been glad you had the wine to tide you over!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Julie - how do you print from KP?


I do it with a right click on the mouse, usually works ok! Print is only one of the options that comes up!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I no longer have my original attempts! Although I have a photo that shows part of my first intarsia attempt- in mohair! a rose motif -black on grey- I must dig it out! I do have a photo of a Peruvian style hat I worked for the DGD in her favourite colours. A number of years ago now!


How cute is she on her original spin toy with no spin. Love the hat Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Designer, gorgeous quilts, as always. Such lovely memories placed with care and love into your work.
> 
> Sorlenna, we just watched a set of Carol Burnett's highlights and the Gone with the Wind was one of them. So funny. Loved that show. Each episode they showed started and ended with an interview with the cast talking with each other about it.
> 
> Julie, Oh my, that house is so gorgeous. I would even be happy with the chauffeur's place. Fabulous door. Can almost see your grandpa there in his kilt welcoming you. Looks like the house was almost in the National Park.


I think the whole village may be in the National park- it certainly is glorious country even when a bit wet! We went for a cruise on Loch Katrine which is part of Glasgow water system and is nearby.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam wrote:
Sam, Aga's are not just for cooking - they are a way of life! My DD had one in her previous house. You can't turn the heat up or down instantly like an ordinary cooker. The heat output is influenced by many things like how much you are cooking in one go and also the outside temperature! If you are planning alot of cooking - like Christmas lunch you need to turn the heat up the night before. On the first Christmas after DD had hers we were all at her house for the holiday. I had no experience of cooking on one and she had only had it since October. We put the turkey in the oven in what we thought was plenty of time for lunch. Well it was very cold frosty morning and the oven was cooking very slow. Every time we checked the turkey was still not done. We eventually got our lunch at 5.30pm! Having spent the afternoon waiting for it, more than a few glasses of wine had been downed. After the main course, we suddenly realised we hadn't made custard for the Christmas pudding so Gill and I jumped up and hurredly made some! Unfortunately somewhere between the Aga and the jug, the custard landed on the floor! The dog enjoyed his Christmas treat! Her DH is now ex DH - no sense of humour!


Lurker 2 said:


> I like this! Although at the time you must have been glad you had the wine to tide you over!


Oh but the patience you had. I think my family would have gone to a restaurant. I'll bet that was some delicious turkey and then the floor covered custard leading to a custard full dog. LOL What an experience. Yes, as Julie said, good you had the wine. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> How cute is she on her original spin toy with no spin. Love the hat Julie.


she loved it too- but may have out grown it by now!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the whole village may be in the National park- it certainly is glorious country even when a bit wet! We went for a cruise on Loch Katrine which is part of Glasgow water system and is nearby.


Yes, a glorious place for sure. Did the family lose all of their fortune and sell everything off?? Nothing left for you??? Just thinking, wouldn't it be nice if a distant aunt thought of you.

Thanks for the new pictures too. What fun to see.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, maybe you might want to correct or delete the quote of mine as I misspelled hat. LOL I'm so bad today. I did the there for their earlier and it was too late to edit.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> It is 8:45 am here in Calgary -- I got up an hour ago and looked out and there was no snow. Pat just came in and suggested I look out the window. Winter has arrived. the Ground is already white. It doesn't take long to be in the midst of winter here. Don't know how long it is expected. It is not something I look forward to with Joy. (to say the least) it means we will 'hunker down' and stay home today as everyone slips and slides all over the roads the first day or two. It isn't that cold so we shall see if this stays on the ground or not.


Good thing you have all your creative outlets to take you through the winter, it is a long time out of a year! Not sure I would trade what I have, although the Rockies are so splendid!


----------



## pacer

AZ Sticks said:


> I just wanted to get back on and let you all know that I just got off the phone with Charlotte and Rick. She sounds pretty cheerful - but she is definitely experiencing some memory loss and/or confusion. She was in pretty rough shape according to Rick when she was admitted - the issue was swelling at the site of the tumor removal. She is back on IV steriods and there is great improvement with that. She is having radiation and pill form chemo - Rick has found that the hospital she is in (not where she had her original procedure) has in-patient physical and occupational therapy so she may be here a while. Rick had taken her out of the last in-patient place she was in and was trying to do out-patient, but he just doesn't think it is the best way to go right now. I think she needs pretty constant care at this stage of the game. I know that she had said that her left leg had no feeling and she is very awkward with the walker and at risk of a fall. So it sounds as if they have a long way to go. Rick is not very computer/ipad/iphone literate and Charlotte is not in any shape to figure them out at the moment so it may be a while before she is back online. I didn't stay on the phone with her long - Rick has been keeping her phone with him so she will rest and I could tell he is trying to keep her from getting too worn out. I told them both I would be calling in a couple of days to check on her progress and Rick said he would be better about getting back to me - (like he has nothing else to worry about right?) Poor guy has got to be just beside himself - and you can tell he is so crazy about her. So we will do what we do - prayer - good thoughts - positive healing vibes - she can use them all and I will keep on top of her progress and report anything I hear. Wrung out...... I think I will go sit and watch some TV. luv-AZ


Thanks for the update. Will certainly keep Rick and Charlotte in my prayers. They will both need it.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> I do it with a right click on the mouse, usually works ok! Print is only one of the options that comes up!


 :thumbup: It works! thanks Julie x


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Angora1 said
"My company live in Cleveland Heights, which is quite built up and walking distance to Shaker Lake. There in there yard the other morning was a huge Buck. Beautiful but he totally ravaged their garden and a baby apple tree they had planted. He was so big that my friend just went in the house as if he had decided he didn't like her he could have done some damage. Living in the city, that is quite a surprise but near enough to the lake that I guess some wild life try and survive in the area."
Before I left Cleveland with my parents and siblings, we lived in Shakers Heights! I am not sure how long we lived there though. Can't ask the parents, both have passed away.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Yes, a glorious place for sure. Did the family lose all of their fortune and sell everything off?? Nothing left for you??? Just thinking, wouldn't it be nice if a distant aunt thought of you.
> 
> Thanks for the new pictures too. What fun to see.


What was left- divided amongst the 6 children came to my dad- but he managed to squander much of it. But I did come into some money when he died- just not enough to invest and live on unfortunately so that also got spent - before the Social Welfare system swallowed most of it up on my rent.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> :thumbup: It works! thanks Julie x


took me all of three years to discover (again) how I used to do it! not got the computer savvy of someone like 5mm's


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Takes me three quarters of an hour now, and I have only once attempted to walk to the shops the other direction- but now it would be more than two hours- and I don't rank my chances of getting there at present!


Is that because of your hip problem? :-(


----------



## busyworkerbee

Angora1 said:


> Busyworkerbee, what an ordeal with the Bingo kitchen fire. Terrible that so much smoke got in your lungs. Did your mom have any trouble with her lungs? So glad you are ok. Quite a scary time and I remember my time in that fire stairwell at the Royal York in Toronto, all alone wondering if I would get to the bottom and have it be locked and be trapped. You might get a laugh out of this one though. In Niagara Falls there is a tower, think it is called the needle, anyway, you go up in these elevators to the top, really high up where you can see for so many miles. All of a sudden smoke started coming up and I knew you shouldn't use elevators in a fire. My friend had a small baby, not with us, and I pictured her baby all alone with no mother. Facing the worst I asked a man working there how to get down, wondering why he was paying no attention to the smoke., only to find out that in the evenings it was also a disco and the smoke was something safe used for the dance floor. Needless to say it took a while to get all that adrenaline out of my system. Thank goodness that was a funny thing instead of a tragedy.


Funny thing is that there wasn't much smoke, it was just about all over before we had to re-enter the building to get out. This experience raises some questions in my mind regarding what would happen to people whp used he exit we did in a major fire where it is unsafe to re-enter the building. Also, the bingo hall was the last to be evacuated, so glad that what smoke there was didn't get to that hall. Mind you, there was 1 lady in a wheel chair, another with a knee splint on and several old ladies with walkers who had to go to the upstairs smokers area. I do wonder what the club would have done to get them out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

DaylilyDawn said:


> Before I left Cleveland with my parents and siblings, we lived in Shakers Heights! I am not sure how long we lived there though. Can't ask the parents, both have passed away.


Shaker Lake is so pretty. Perhaps you remember going for walks there. It is sad when we can no longer ask our parents.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Busyworkerbee, What is it that you meant....."I spent next several minutes coughing up a lung, drinking water and had a codiene painkiller to help lungs,"

I thought that was because of smoke inhalation My misunderstanding, although for whatever reason, it sounded painful.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Is that because of your hip problem? :-(


It takes the joy out of walking- but I have done it when I had little alternative!


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Pretty good for a first attempt but I can't see if it's purple or not!
> I'm loving your pictures from Savill Gardens, I love it there. It's 2.15pm now and a lovely sunny afternoon - I'm waiting for this storm they're predicting! We had a lot of heavy wind and rain last night - do you think that was it - 24 hours early? I hope so.


Hi Angela, the sweater was pale grey with red fair isle. Been a bit windy here today, but now we are getting quite a few strong gusts. We've taken all the garden furniture and the bird feeders in. Stay safe. xx


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> The sky is darkening, the wind picking up and it has started to rain so it seems like the start of the storm. No one is sure yet about it, but I am going to get my food then settle with some knitting and keeping up on here. My kindle is charged in case all else fails.
> That has give me a thought for Julie. You can self publish on Kindle , you will need to check about it. A good way to start, maybe?


Hope the storm doesn't get too bad or do much if any damage. 
E-book, good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the whole village may be in the National park- it certainly is glorious country even when a bit wet! We went for a cruise on Loch Katrine which is part of Glasgow water system and is nearby.


Beautiful!


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Angora1 said:


> Shaker Lake is so pretty. Perhaps you remember going for walks there. It is sad when we can no longer ask our parents.


No , never went for walks while living there. Don't think my mother would have taken us for walks since my big sister and brother keeping her busy in addition to having me to care for. I was a baby under two years old, when my parents moved to FL. I have lived in FL since before turning two years old.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful!


the crofts (cottages) are very small- largely so they could survive the harsh winters- the animals sheltered inside too.


----------



## pacer

Gwen...love the hat and the costumes the kids wore. So glad they had a wonderful time. DD is beautiful even in her less attractive costume. 

Grandmapaula....I say give her the flour and sugar along with a cookbook or some dishes to do her cooking. My oldest son asked for green beans one year for Christmas. He was so excited when he opened that gift. One never knows what will bring a smile to a child's face.

Praying for safety of those living in the storm's path.

I have to agree that knitting does not have seasons. Now to convince those in retail of that information.

Daralene....enjoyed the waterfall. Glad to hear that the GK's performances went well. How exciting to sit in the audience and seeing such precious lives doing such a beautiful performance.

Time to get some stuff gathered to go over to church this afternoon. Need to stop and pick up some material for Halloween costumes.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> That is a beautiful view, I can see why you will miss it. Gunner is a cutie patootie!


Ditto  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmmm, nice haul! the Sirdar yarn, is that a ribbon type? I love the toys!


No it's more like a 2 or 3 ply with little feathery bits on it. I'll see if I can photograph a strand.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> No it's more like a 2 or 3 ply with little feathery bits on it. I'll see if I can photograph a strand.


Be interesting to see how it knits up! possibly a bit fuzzy to the touch!


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Love your Halloween pictures. I know it is a much bigger thing in America than here - but I think we're gradually catching up.


In Scotland we have gone out 'guising' (not sure of the spelling, but pronounced guys-ing) at Hallowe'en for many, many years. When I was small we got dressed up, but it tended to be just your dad's old clothes or some such rather than an actual costume (but this may have had more to do with a lack of money than anything else) and you had to have a party piece ie. a poem, song or joke to tell before you were given peanuts, apples or sweets. We were also allowed to go out in groups, but without any adult supervision, something which wouldn't happen now. Nowadays it has become more Americanised and kids turn up, say "Trick or treat," and expect to have their bags filled with sweets.


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> In Scotland we have gone out 'guising' (not sure of the spelling, but pronounced guys-ing) at Hallowe'en for many, many years. When I was small we got dressed up, but it tended to be just your dad's old clothes or some such rather than an actual costume (but this may have had more to do with a lack of money than anything else) and you had to have a party piece ie. a poem, song or joke to tell before you were given peanuts, apples or sweets. We were also allowed to go out in groups, but without any adult supervision, something which wouldn't happen now. Nowadays it has become more Americanised and kids turn up, say "Trick or treat," and expect to have their bags filled with sweets.


I remember one Halloween many years ago now - well before it had become what it is now in all the shops. It hadn't even registered in my mind that it was Halloween. There was a ring at my doorbell and I had the fright of my life when I opened the door to see this hideous face! Just a child wearing a mask but I just wasn't expecting it! Frightened me to death!


----------



## KateB

Kathleendoris said:


> Kate, was this the big Crafts for Christmas show? I have booked to go to the one at the NEC in a couple of weeks time. I was disappointed not to make it to the Knitting and Stitching show at Alexander Palace, partly because we were busy with 40th birthday celebrations for my eldest daughter on the weekend when I would have gone, but this is sort of compensation. The same daughter will be coming with me to Birmingham. She is very into beading and jewellery making and always finds lots to buy there. I usually manage to find more knitting supplies than I can strictly be said to need, and certainly have an enjoyable day out, even when I don't buy much.


I'm ashamed to say I'm not sure what it was called, but I think it was Crafts for Christmas. There was also a Hobbycrafts exhibition on too.


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> I'm ashamed to say I'm not sure what it was called, but I think it was Crafts for Christmas. There was also a Hobbycrafts exhibition on too.


Yes, that's the one!


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> In Scotland we have gone out 'guising' (not sure of the spelling, but pronounced guys-ing) at Hallowe'en for many, many years. When I was small we got dressed up, but it tended to be just your dad's old clothes or some such rather than an actual costume (but this may have had more to do with a lack of money than anything else) and you had to have a party piece ie. a poem, song or joke to tell before you were given peanuts, apples or sweets. We were also allowed to go out in groups, but without any adult supervision, something which wouldn't happen now. Nowadays it has become more Americanised and kids turn up, say "Trick or treat," and expect to have their bags filled with sweets.


We always used to go out 'Guying', very much like your guising, but that was on 5th November, (Guy Fawkes or Bonfire night). Apart from Bonfires and fireworks, most of the rest of the customs that used to be attached to 5th November now seem to have been swallowed up in Halloween. I don't have any particular affection for the 5th November celebrations as such - it was probably high time we gave up commemorating a 400-year old sectarian dispute - but I am not sure that Halloween is a better alternative. It was all innocent fun when we were kids, but life seems to get more complicated these days.


----------



## martina

Bonfire night when we were children was just a fun, fireworks party, several of them in fact. Mostly eating baked potatoes, toffee apples, and Stephen's mother's black peas. He was a boy in our class at junior school, the most popular one on 5th November. Adults used to go to Pendle Hill on Halloween due to its connection with witches and still do. However recently they have had to close part of it off due to too many cars wanting to get as near as possible, making it dangerous for those on foot. Nobody ever mentioned seeing spirits of any kind apart from those in the pub,. Perhaps it is time we just recaptured our childishness.


----------



## Dintoo

Hi everyone. I haven't been on for awhile, as we moved from Gros Morne Park in Nfld. to Barrie, ON. What a whirlwind! Put the house on the market July 25, nd we had an offer one week later. The closing date was Sept. 5. My DD was working full time (12 hours a day), and I had to travel to Barrie for a week to try and find a place to live. Fortunately my niece came from Ottawa to help us the final 5 days, and then drove to ON with us. We left on a Tues., crossed the gulf the next day (took 6 hours), and made it to Ottawa late on Thurs. We stayed with my sister on Fri. to rest up, then drove to Barrie on Sat. We stayed in a motel for a week while waiting for some furniture to be delivered, then moved in to our apartment. We sent our 2 cats on ahead (that's nother upsetting story), and picked them up on the day we moved in. 
We still don't have all our furniture yet. We sold almost everything there, nd gave alot away or took it to the dump. My DD is still sleeping on a mattress on the floor and doesn't have a dresser yet, but they should be coming next week. We're gradually getting settled nd finding our way around the city. One big advantage is that we've seen my son and his family every weekend since we arrived. The grandsons are so cute!! 
I'm using my DD's computer and I'm not used to it yet. Will have to get myself one soon--maybe a Christmas present to myself. Take care all. It's good to be back on the tea party and catch up. Jinny


----------



## Dintoo

I tried to change my location to Barrie, but I see that didn't work. Will have to try again.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The Halloweens I remember were when we were still on the farm and would get to dress up (whatever we could manage from what we had at the house---lots of scarecrows and ghosts) and go into town to go the houses in town. There were a lot of home-made treats such as caramel apples, Rice Krispie Treats and popcorn balls--all prettily wrapped in cling. Now that I stop to think about it, I don't remember ever going trick or treating after Dad passed away---maybe it was my age (11) or just that we were all too busy working to think about it.

I sure have loved all the years of having our neighborhood's trick or treaters!!



KateB said:


> In Scotland we have gone out 'guising' (not sure of the spelling, but pronounced guys-ing) at Hallowe'en for many, many years. When I was small we got dressed up, but it tended to be just your dad's old clothes or some such rather than an actual costume (but this may have had more to do with a lack of money than anything else) and you had to have a party piece ie. a poem, song or joke to tell before you were given peanuts, apples or sweets. We were also allowed to go out in groups, but without any adult supervision, something which wouldn't happen now. Nowadays it has become more Americanised and kids turn up, say "Trick or treat," and expect to have their bags filled with sweets.


----------



## sassafras123

Went up to Walker Pass, about 20 min. out of town and where the Pacific Crest Trail crosses the Hwy. There is a horse camp there. Lovely warm day, still, mountains so crisp against the sky. Had picnic lunch with two friends. By the time we got back down to desert wind had picked up.
Here are some pics.


----------



## sassafras123

Went up to Walker Pass, about 20 min. out of town and where the Pacific Crest Trail crosses the Hwy. There is a horse camp there. Lovely warm day, still, mountains so crisp against the sky. Had picnic lunch with two friends. By the time we got back down to desert wind had picked up.
Here are some pics.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I think that a story of your life and times would be something they would treasure as adults - it might be 30 years before they read it - but it would enable them to get to know you in a way that even spending a lot of time with them wouldn't.....


Lurker 2 said:


> Sandi! with pleasure, if I ever get the A ROUND TUIT- I am actually thinking I may- given how little contact I get with the GK's- Mum died at 75, which is only 7 years away. And to be honest they really only know me as a source of parcels, from time to time- I find the nine year gap between the SIL and myself- quite tricky- I have dated, at times, in his age group.


----------



## AZ Sticks

She is such a special person - she always makes me laugh!


Lurker 2 said:


> I have been fussing about him- I have enough postage to send something to her- but lack a card at present- -must do something soon- she has been kind beyond what I ever expected, to me!


----------



## Miss Pam

sassafras123 said:


> Went up to Walker Pass, about 20 min. out of town and where the Pacific Crest Trail crosses the Hwy. There is a horse camp there. Lovely warm day, still, mountains so crisp against the sky. Had picnic lunch with two friends. By the time we got back down to desert wind had picked up.
> Here are some pics.


Beautiful photos!


----------



## Gweniepooh

My mom always asked kids to either sing a song or tell a joke when they came to the door saying trick or treat.


KateB said:


> In Scotland we have gone out 'guising' (not sure of the spelling, but pronounced guys-ing) at Hallowe'en for many, many years. When I was small we got dressed up, but it tended to be just your dad's old clothes or some such rather than an actual costume (but this may have had more to do with a lack of money than anything else) and you had to have a party piece ie. a poem, song or joke to tell before you were given peanuts, apples or sweets. We were also allowed to go out in groups, but without any adult supervision, something which wouldn't happen now. Nowadays it has become more Americanised and kids turn up, say "Trick or treat," and expect to have their bags filled with sweets.


----------



## iamsam

the day's a wasting and I am just getting on - played mary homemaker for a while - doing laundry - it seems to have multiplied over night. wondering where it all came from - it is just me. I love listening to the washer and dryer doing all the work - now I just wish it would fold and put away and hang.

a nice day - sunny - blue sky - 54° right now - the boys are in Sherwood trick or treating. have not seen their costumes yet - will take a picture when I get a chance.

guess it was quite a Halloween parade last night - two hours long - and Heidi said it was really cold. the boys came home with quite a bag full. I think they should take it to the dentist in napoleon who buys it for a dollar a pound and then he turns around and sends it to the servicemen overseas. however - I don't think the boys are willing to give it up quite yet. lol

I need to swifter and then mop. think I will get Heidi's wet sprayer swifter. I have been a little lax the last couple of days.

had a lovely phone call for a friend of mine from seattle - he is relearning how to knit - is trying a scarf - I am anxious to see the finished product. he is using tens for a four ply. told him to look for a pair of eights unless he was looking for a really loose knit scarf. I will be surprised if he sticks with it. he is far too hyper to sit and knit for very long. 

think I have a few pages to catch up on - interspersed with emptying the dryer when it dings.

sam


----------



## iamsam

that would be great fun I think. I didn't realize Scotland had canals.

sam



nicho said:


> Wow, you.ve seen it! We saw it on TV in a series on canals in various parts of the UK. This one really inspired us. Here's some info from Wikipedia:
> 
> Falkirk Wheel From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> "The Falkirk Wheel is a rotating boat lift in Scotland. It connects the Forth and Clyde Canal with the Union Canal. Named after the nearby town of Falkirk in central Scotland, the lift opened in 2002. The two canals it serves were previously connected by a series of 11 locks, but by the 1930s these had fallen into disuse. The locks were filled in and the land built upon.[1]
> 
> The difference in height at the wheel is 24 metres (79 ft), roughly equivalent to the height of an eight-storey building. The Union Canal is still 11 m higher than the aqueduct which meets the wheel, and boats must pass through a pair of locks to descend from this canal onto the aqueduct at the top of the wheel.
> 
> The structure is near the Rough Castle Fort; the closest village is Tamfourhill. On 24 May 2002, Queen Elizabeth II opened the Falkirk Wheel as part of her Golden Jubilee celebrations."


----------



## Gweniepooh

Saw question being asked about the afghan so posting announcement again

*Guidelines for Afghan for KAP 2014*

First let me say what a wonderful idea Shirley and Martina have had about this project. This afghan will be the prize in a drawing that will be held for those attending the the Knit-a-Palooza 2014. Hopefully this will give those unable to attend an opportunity to participate somewhat virtually. *jheiens (Ohio Joy)* will be heading this up. She will keep me in the loop so I know how things are going.

* PLEASE FOLLOW THE GUIDELINES BELOW

1. ANYONE of the KTP may send in a square(s) for the afghan
2. Squares must be 8 inches x 8 inches (20.3 cm x 20.3 cm) . This is a time where SIZE DOES MATTER!!!
3. Yarn must be acrylic and US worsted weight; UK acceptable weight would be 8-10 ply or aran weight
4. YOU choose the pattern
5. You choose the color(s)
6. Contributors may send in from 1 to no more than 5 squares; DO NOT JOIN THE SQUARES PLEASE
7. knit or crochet 
8. Strict DEADLINE... All squares need to be received by jheiens no later than june 1, 2014
9. It is the contributors responsibility to PM jheiens (ohio joy) and obtain her mailing address. No address is to be posted on the website for security/privacy concerns.

Ohio Joy (jheiens) will be assembling the afghan which is a HUGE task and one greatly appreciated.

It is my understanding that some have already given their name to Shirley about sending in a square. She will forward those names to jheines. To make it easier for jheines (Ohio Joy) please don't just post this info on teaparty...PM jheiens your intentions to contribute It will be critical that everyone adhere to the deadline. I can not emphasize this enough please.*


----------



## Spider

Angora1 said:


> martina wrote:
> We put it rather more strongly where I am from " All fur coat and no Knickers". But what a horrible customer.
> 
> ___________________________
> 
> That is hysterical. Hope I can remember that one. Hope the storm isn't too bad. Keep us posted if you can.


Love the saying, had never heard that one. And was definitely the way to describe her. Had another one that was so funny, she and her husband came in and she was a college professor and he was an architect. He was so impressed with the store and was sketching and talking and finding out the stories, and then she turned and looked at me and said today is my b-day and wedding anniversary. I wished much happiness and she said, big mistake on my part I don't get enough attention. Then she stamped her foot and turned to her husband and said don't buy me that antique chest(it was Norway and very old, old ,old) and I want to go right now. I don't want to be there. She went out slammed the two doors and went and sat in the car. I wanted to laugh but he looked shell shocked. But he just kept looking and thanked me for the help and out he went. As my mother used to say, Some peoples kids!!!!! 
My own kids never acted like that.


----------



## iamsam

I was thinking the same thing. evidently they weren't interested in selling much yarn - they wouldn't with that attitude.

sam



KateB said:


> Season for knitting....since when did knitting have seasons?!! :shock:


----------



## iamsam

see - you are really wanted here for the knit-a-palooza.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> ps I am getting a lot of adverts for the Holiday Inn in Defiance! Now why could that be seeing as I spent most of yesterday on the computer looking up hotels, trains, flights and car hire. :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

KateB said:


> Season for knitting....since when did knitting have seasons?!! :shock:


Just what I was thinking lol


----------



## Bulldog

Jinny, so glad you are getting settled in. Gosh, I would love the trash all my furniture and start over. Lucky lady you are.

Joy, your desert pictures are just beautiful. Know you enjoyed your friends and so glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> I think that a story of your life and times would be something they would treasure as adults - it might be 30 years before they read it - but it would enable them to get to know you in a way that even spending a lot of time with them wouldn't.....


or possibly the generation following!


----------



## dollyclaire

KateB said:


> Went to a huge craft fair in Glasgow yesterday and these are some of the things I bought. The wool was a great buy although I have no idea what I'm going to make with it yet.... maybe scarves? Any ideas? It's Sirdar Reflections and very fine. It came in 25g balls and I got 250g of the black and white one and 500g of the blue one for £6.50! (just over $10) Unfortunately there were only a few stalls for knitting enthusiasts, but if you were into card making, (I'm not) there were dozens of stalls for you! There were also a lot of stalls selling wooden goods and I bought Luke a tractor and trailer and a height measuring chart (not in the photo because I left it in the boot of my friend's car last night  ) and I got the wooden giraffes for his mum and dad. Also bought a couple of scarves (one for myself in pic), but could easily have bought more, they were so nice.


I have seen quite a nice little bolero jacket done in the black and white reflections, a friend wanted it for going out in the evening. I have also seen it used on a cardigan where all the bands were done in the reflection and the main body was done in a different matching yarn. I have also seen it done as a cowl and as a necklace. Love the giraffes !


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> She is such a special person - she always makes me laugh!


 :thumbup: Praying things improve for her.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that would be great fun I think. I didn't realize Scotland had canals.
> 
> sam


I believe they were used all over Britain before the Rail Network was set up.


----------



## Bulldog

Daralene, at lunch today my friend Katherine (who is in her 70s) had us in stitches. She puts out feeders in her backyard and the deer always come. This past week, she had a big doe show up. She took the screen off her kitchen window and raised the window. The she got her bow and propped it up on a pillow on her kitchen sink and watched. When the doe got close enough she shot her arrow and got her doe. Then called her sons to come get it to take to the processing plant. You'd really have to know Katherine to understand how funny this was.


----------



## Designer1234

Regarding the promised blocks (posted on line )

Hi every one I have pm'd ohio Joy with the names I saw on the tp that were willing to make a block. I think it might be an idea that you all contact Joy to let her know as I might have missed someone - as I was waiting to talk to Gwen. I didn't put a number beside anyone's name -- and you will have to contact her for her address anyway. 


My blocks will be in the mail in November Joy -- some knit and some crochet.


----------



## Bulldog

Julie, in stitches laughing about your turkey. At least ya'll were happy during the daunting situation (wine) and the dog was certainly happy with his custard!


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely work.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just wanted to share these two images- found on a blog I follow- (Kate Davies Designs) a traditional Fair Isle design- machine knitted body, hand knitted yoke.
> The reverse shows how fair isle should end up when doing the weaving correctly (to my eye).


----------



## iamsam

when did you start wearing purple?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of me wearing my first attempt at fair isle - just a bit round the bottom of the jumper.


----------



## dollyclaire

Angora, there are some really good illustrations of how to fill the cartridges online, there are different kinds of kits. What you need to do is type in the search box the make and model of your printer and the ink refill kit or refill ink cartridges and then click search. Not all printer cartridges can be refilled. I actually managed to buy the cartridges for my Epson printer with the holes predrilled in them ready to refill. I just use a syringe and inject the ink into each cartridge. I have drilled the holes myself, the kit does come with excellent diagrams. My friend actually has a system whereby his cartridges have a tube coming out of the cartridge going into the actual ink bottle so they are being continually refilled without him doing anything!


----------



## martina

How do I get a pm to her please. I am having trouble with it.


----------



## iamsam

I would just like to see someone cook on one. do you need to build a fire in them or are they electric or gas? I just thought they looked like a really neat stove.

sam



angelam said:


> Sam, Aga's are not just for cooking - they are a way of life! My DD had one in her previous house. You can't turn the heat up or down instantly like an ordinary cooker. The heat output is influenced by many things like how much you are cooking in one go and also the outside temperature! If you are planning alot of cooking - like Christmas lunch you need to turn the heat up the night before. On the first Christmas after DD had hers we were all at her house for the holiday. I had no experience of cooking on one and she had only had it since October. We put the turkey in the oven in what we thought was plenty of time for lunch. Well it was very cold frosty morning and the oven was cooking very slow. Every time we checked the turkey was still not done. We eventually got our lunch at 5.30pm! Having spent the afternoon waiting for it, more than a few glasses of wine had been downed. After the main course, we suddenly realised we hadn't made custard for the Christmas pudding so Gill and I jumped up and hurredly made some! Unfortunately somewhere between the Aga and the jug, the custard landed on the floor! The dog enjoyed his Christmas treat! Her DH is now ex DH - no sense of humour!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness! First I have to work out how to publish anything on the cheap!


Just write,the book and see what happens.


----------



## iamsam

i'm not Julie - however - the easiest way is to cut and paste into a word document and then print off the word document.

sam



angelam said:


> Julie - how do you print from KP?


----------



## dollyclaire

Lurker 2 said:


> I do it with a right click on the mouse, usually works ok! Print is only one of the options that comes up!


I can't do that on the iPad mini which is a nuisance, but I will get round to getting a wireless printer eventually which would then let me print from the iPad. I just don't see the point of getting another printer when the present one has nothing wrong with it, fingers crossed lol plus I would need to check if the wireless one allowed me to refill the cartridges as I do print off quite a bit


----------



## 81brighteyes

Bulldog said:


> Daralene, at lunch today my friend Katherine (who is in her 70s) had us in stitches. She puts out feeders in her backyard and the deer always come. This past week, she had a big doe show up. She took the screen off her kitchen window and raised the window. The she got her bow and propped it up on a pillow on her kitchen sink and watched. When the doe got close enough she shot her arrow and got her doe. Then called her sons to come get it to take to the processing plant. You'd really have to know Katherine to understand how funny this was.


Are you serious? She puts up feeders to entice deer to her yard and then kills them from her window? How horrid! I hope this is a joke.


----------



## iamsam

sounds like all were having a good time.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Not sure if you will be able to hear this or not but it is a short video from Hammondsport, NY at their Fall Festival


----------



## iamsam

very pretty - but then someone elses snow is always pretty.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> It is 8:45 am here in Calgary -- I got up an hour ago and looked out and there was no snow. Pat just came in and suggested I look out the window. Winter has arrived. the Ground is already white. It doesn't take long to be in the midst of winter here. Don't know how long it is expected. It is not something I look forward to with Joy. (to say the least) it means we will 'hunker down' and stay home today as everyone slips and slides all over the roads the first day or two. It isn't that cold so we shall see if this stays on the ground or not.


----------



## Poledra65

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. I haven't been on for awhile, as we moved from Gros Morne Park in Nfld. to Barrie, ON. What a whirlwind! Put the house on the market July 25, nd we had an offer one week later. The closing date was Sept. 5. My DD was working full time (12 hours a day), and I had to travel to Barrie for a week to try and find a place to live. Fortunately my niece came from Ottawa to help us the final 5 days, and then drove to ON with us. We left on a Tues., crossed the gulf the next day (took 6 hours), and made it to Ottawa late on Thurs. We stayed with my sister on Fri. to rest up, then drove to Barrie on Sat. We stayed in a motel for a week while waiting for some furniture to be delivered, then moved in to our apartment. We sent our 2 cats on ahead (that's nother upsetting story), and picked them up on the day we moved in.
> We still don't have all our furniture yet. We sold almost everything there, nd gave alot away or took it to the dump. My DD is still sleeping on a mattress on the floor and doesn't have a dresser yet, but they should be coming next week. We're gradually getting settled nd finding our way around the city. One big advantage is that we've seen my son and his family every weekend since we arrived. The grandsons are so cute!!
> I'm using my DD's computer and I'm not used to it yet. Will have to get myself one soon--maybe a Christmas present to myself. Take care all. It's good to be back on the tea party and catch up. Jinny


Welcome back. So glad that all went well with the sell of the house and the move, as chaotic as it sounds, it sounds as if you all pulled it off splendidly.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Went up to Walker Pass, about 20 min. out of town and where the Pacific Crest Trail crosses the Hwy. There is a horse camp there. Lovely warm day, still, mountains so crisp against the sky. Had picnic lunch with two friends. By the time we got back down to desert wind had picked up.
> Here are some pics.


Beautiful!! Glad that you are feeling better and able to get out and about.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Love the saying, had never heard that one. And was definitely the way to describe her. Had another one that was so funny, she and her husband came in and she was a college professor and he was an architect. He was so impressed with the store and was sketching and talking and finding out the stories, and then she turned and looked at me and said today is my b-day and wedding anniversary. I wished much happiness and she said, big mistake on my part I don't get enough attention. Then she stamped her foot and turned to her husband and said don't buy me that antique chest(it was Norway and very old, old ,old) and I want to go right now. I don't want to be there. She went out slammed the two doors and went and sat in the car. I wanted to laugh but he looked shell shocked. But he just kept looking and thanked me for the help and out he went. As my mother used to say, Some peoples kids!!!!!
> My own kids never acted like that.


Oh my, I think he got the worse end of that marriage but I guess we'll never know what was going on with her at the time, or if she was just spoilt.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Daralene, at lunch today my friend Katherine (who is in her 70s) had us in stitches. She puts out feeders in her backyard and the deer always come. This past week, she had a big doe show up. She took the screen off her kitchen window and raised the window. The she got her bow and propped it up on a pillow on her kitchen sink and watched. When the doe got close enough she shot her arrow and got her doe. Then called her sons to come get it to take to the processing plant. You'd really have to know Katherine to understand how funny this was.


Oh my, I'm glad she's an accurate shot. lol. I imagine her sons where a little more than mildly shocked at that phone call. lol :shock:
I would imagine that she doesn't, as a rule, shoot them with her bow and arrow, that she usually just feeds them. Or I would hope.


----------



## iamsam

I like yours better.

sam



martina said:


> We put it rather more strongly where I am from " All fur coat and no Knickers". But what a horrible customer.


----------



## flyty1n

dollyclaire said:


> Angora, there are some really good illustrations of how to fill the cartridges online, there are different kinds of kits. What you need to do is type in the search box the make and model of your printer and the ink refill kit or refill ink cartridges and then click search. Not all printer cartridges can be refilled. I actually managed to buy the cartridges for my Epson printer with the holes predrilled in them ready to refill. I just use a syringe and inject the ink into each cartridge. I have drilled the holes myself, the kit does come with excellent diagrams. My friend actually has a system whereby his cartridges have a tube coming out of the cartridge going into the actual ink bottle so they are being continually refilled without him doing anything!


check online to see if you can get a continuous ink fill system for your printer. I have one, and it is wonderful. I buy the ink a quart at a time for $25.00 and rarely go through more than a quart for each of the colors in a year. It is important, though, that you get the correct ink for your printer. Ink comes in different sizes and grades, and if you put the wrong one in your cartridge or continuous ink system it will quickly wreck your printer heads..and they cost lots of money. If your printer uses 6 or 4 cartridges, the continuous system is likely available. It is not available for systems that have 1 black and one tri-color cartridge. I buy my ink through Iguana ink..you can find it online.


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> I can't do that on the iPad mini which is a nuisance, but I will get round to getting a wireless printer eventually which would then let me print from the iPad. I just don't see the point of getting another printer when the present one has nothing wrong with it, fingers crossed lol plus I would need to check if the wireless one allowed me to refill the cartridges as I do print off quite a bit


Not sure if this will help I have a regular iPad. This is how I copy.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> I would just like to see someone cook on one. do you need to build a fire in them or are they electric or gas? I just thought they looked like a really neat stove.
> 
> sam


They can be worked on either solid fuel, gas, or electricity. They also heat the water and can run the central heating I believe. They are very expensive, and I only know one person who has one.


----------



## iamsam

love the yarn kate - have never seen anything like that - I think it will knit up easily in whatever you decide to knit with it. would make an interesting sweater.

sam



KateB said:


> No it's more like a 2 or 3 ply with little feathery bits on it. I'll see if I can photograph a strand.


----------



## iamsam

good to have you back dintoo - what was the reason for your move?

sam



Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. I haven't been on for awhile, as we moved from Gros Morne Park in Nfld. to Barrie, ON. What a whirlwind! Put the house on the market July 25, nd we had an offer one week later. The closing date was Sept. 5. My DD was working full time (12 hours a day), and I had to travel to Barrie for a week to try and find a place to live. Fortunately my niece came from Ottawa to help us the final 5 days, and then drove to ON with us. We left on a Tues., crossed the gulf the next day (took 6 hours), and made it to Ottawa late on Thurs. We stayed with my sister on Fri. to rest up, then drove to Barrie on Sat. We stayed in a motel for a week while waiting for some furniture to be delivered, then moved in to our apartment. We sent our 2 cats on ahead (that's nother upsetting story), and picked them up on the day we moved in.
> We still don't have all our furniture yet. We sold almost everything there, nd gave alot away or took it to the dump. My DD is still sleeping on a mattress on the floor and doesn't have a dresser yet, but they should be coming next week. We're gradually getting settled nd finding our way around the city. One big advantage is that we've seen my son and his family every weekend since we arrived. The grandsons are so cute!!
> I'm using my DD's computer and I'm not used to it yet. Will have to get myself one soon--maybe a Christmas present to myself. Take care all. It's good to be back on the tea party and catch up. Jinny


----------



## iamsam

what a beautiful place for a picnic.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Went up to Walker Pass, about 20 min. out of town and where the Pacific Crest Trail crosses the Hwy. There is a horse camp there. Lovely warm day, still, mountains so crisp against the sky. Had picnic lunch with two friends. By the time we got back down to desert wind had picked up.
> Here are some pics.


----------



## iamsam

sounds like my exwife.

sam



Spider said:


> Love the saying, had never heard that one. And was definitely the way to describe her. Had another one that was so funny, she and her husband came in and she was a college professor and he was an architect. He was so impressed with the store and was sketching and talking and finding out the stories, and then she turned and looked at me and said today is my b-day and wedding anniversary. I wished much happiness and she said, big mistake on my part I don't get enough attention. Then she stamped her foot and turned to her husband and said don't buy me that antique chest(it was Norway and very old, old ,old) and I want to go right now. I don't want to be there. She went out slammed the two doors and went and sat in the car. I wanted to laugh but he looked shell shocked. But he just kept looking and thanked me for the help and out he went. As my mother used to say, Some peoples kids!!!!!
> My own kids never acted like that.


----------



## Designer1234

Martina - pm jheiens


----------



## PurpleFi

sassafras123 said:


> Went up to Walker Pass, about 20 min. out of town and where the Pacific Crest Trail crosses the Hwy. There is a horse camp there. Lovely warm day, still, mountains so crisp against the sky. Had picnic lunch with two friends. By the time we got back down to desert wind had picked up.
> Here are some pics.


Gorgeous photos. Looks like you live in a lovely part of the country. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I hope by processing plant you meant get it ready to freeze.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Daralene, at lunch today my friend Katherine (who is in her 70s) had us in stitches. She puts out feeders in her backyard and the deer always come. This past week, she had a big doe show up. She took the screen off her kitchen window and raised the window. The she got her bow and propped it up on a pillow on her kitchen sink and watched. When the doe got close enough she shot her arrow and got her doe. Then called her sons to come get it to take to the processing plant. You'd really have to know Katherine to understand how funny this was.


----------



## iamsam

actually the feeders were for the birds - and I have an idea she is going to eat the meat from the deer.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Are you serious? She puts up feeders to entice deer to her yard and then kills them from her window? How horrid! I hope this is a joke.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> see - you are really wanted here for the knit-a-palooza.
> 
> sam


Oh yes please. We are beginning to get an idea of where we are going. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> when did you start wearing purple?
> 
> sam


It was my mother's favourite colour and she used to wear it occassionally. When she died in 1995 I started wearing it and gradually it has taken over my wardrobe. Makes getting dressed in the morning very easy as everything matches. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> actually the feeders were for the birds - and I have an idea she is going to eat the meat from the deer.
> 
> sam


Yes, that is my take on it too. I do know there are a lot of people who use wild game meat for their own consumption. A lot of places have bow hunting and this is used for killing game. An arrow often drops the animal in their tracks and so no adrenaline is put out by the animal. The adrenaline is often what makes the meat taste very "gamey". How very good that this situation made for a good thing! 
Many processing plants/abattoirs cut/wrap/label game meat for families. They will also make hamburger meat from it. My step-son does meat processing in his abattoir. One of the things he does with deer meat is make it into sausages and hamburger. The moose he cuts for steaks/roasts, etc. I am not sure what he charges his customers for doing their game. Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

It's just coming up to 11 pm and it is pouring with rain. It's not too windy at the moment, but the forecast is for strong winds around dawn.


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> It's just coming up to 11 pm and it is pouring with rain. It's not too windy at the moment, but the forecast is for strong winds around dawn.


And I am a few minutes before 6pm and it is snowing and storming outside. Has been doing this off and on for the past few days and will continue for the next few days. hmmmm, winter will last until spring comes around to green up the white! Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> And I am a few minutes before 6pm and it is snowing and storming outside. Has been doing this off and on for the past few days and will continue for the next few days. hmmmm, winter will last until spring comes around to green up the white! Zoe


Not sure if I could cope with all that snow for so long. Are you very far north? xx


----------



## AZ Sticks

Glad to hear you are feeling better Gwen the kids looked so cute dressed up for Halloween!


Gweniepooh said:


> Loved the pictures Shirley & PurpleFi. Also very cute doxies.
> Cold is a good bit better today; hitting it hard with OTC meds yesterday seemed to help a good bit. DD and friends had a wonderful time last night at the halloween parade. They had a band and lots of fun dancing. DH enjoyed watching everyone also. Today doesn't seem quite as cold as it was yesterday. DH has now gone out to the flea market; will be interesting to see what he comes back with. I'm going to go get changed out of pjs and do some knitting. Thinking of making some bread today too. Hope all are healthy, wealthy (in spirit if not coin) and wise today. TTYL...gwen


----------



## Wee Brenda

Sam in the west of Ireland in the early 70's my cousins used to cut and stack the peat from their bog to dry then they would use it in the aga stove for cooking and heating.


----------



## Patches39

AZ Sticks said:


> Well put me on the list to buy a copy from the first run... And I'd like an autographed copy please!


Ditto


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm about 10 pages Behind but working on catching up. Finished all the windows ,blinds and ceiling fans.... Ready for a break! Sitting on the patio with the iPad so I won't comment as much.... Tomorrow we are supposed to get big wind so I will be working indoors... I think I will copy,paste and print out some of The posts to mail to Charlotte.... At KTP newsletter..... If anyone has a message you want forwarded just pm me and I will include it. Rick said he needed to find a 10 year old to show him how to use the phone and pad... Not a techie guy, but so nice that we will forgive him! Ok a glass of wine and catch up time! Luv-AZ


----------



## Grannypeg

If I want to print on one KP message, I highlight and print. Very simple and it does work.

If has to be simple. I don't even know how to post to this forum, other than through reply.


----------



## KateB

martina said:


> How do I get a pm to her please. I am having trouble with it.


Go to the top of the page.
Click on PRIVATE MESSAGES.
Click on SENT if it's not already highlighted.
Click on COMPOSE NEW MESSAGE.
A box will appear and you type in the recipient's name (jheiens)
A dialogue box will appear. 
Type your message.
Press SEND.
Done!


----------



## angelam

sassafras123 said:


> Went up to Walker Pass, about 20 min. out of town and where the Pacific Crest Trail crosses the Hwy. There is a horse camp there. Lovely warm day, still, mountains so crisp against the sky. Had picnic lunch with two friends. By the time we got back down to desert wind had picked up.
> Here are some pics.


Lovely pictures. So glad you are feeling better and are able to get out and enjoy those beautiful mountains.


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Not sure if I could cope with all that snow for so long. Are you very far north? xx


Looking at a map/globe Canada and the UK are about the same when it comes to being north. Parts of Canada are much farther north than the UK and there are parts that are further south than the UK. Where I live will be on the same plane as the mid-southern end of the UK. And if you take a map of Canada and fold it so that the east and west coasts line up, I am right on the fold. (Actually I live 68 miles east of the east-west center of Canada).

The difference comes in as to how the oceans moderate the UK climate. In Canada, the Pacific Ocean and the Atlantic Ocean moderate the western and eastern coastal regions of Canada. The rest of Canada (middle and northern parts) have the weather patterns being influenced by the north polar regions and the vast prairies of North America. The prairies of North America (Canada and USA) are greatly influenced by the western winds that come off the Rocky Mountains. When these western winds (more so in the southern and mid USA) collide with the winds that come up off the Gulf of Mexico, tornadoes and such are produced. This is why there are more tornadoes in the mid to south US than in Canada. We are too far north for these things, but they do happen on occasion. Zoe


----------



## martina

Really windy now, the recycling bin has just blown over and the wind is howling down the chimney. It isn't supposed to be happening till the early hours of tomorrow, but of course nobody told the storm that.


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks Zoe for the geography lesson, of course being surrounded by water keeps our climate a lot milder if rather wet at times.


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> I would just like to see someone cook on one. do you need to build a fire in them or are they electric or gas? I just thought they looked like a really neat stove.
> 
> sam


The one Gill had was oil fuelled. I think today you can get them run by oil, gas or electric and there are still a few of the old coal fired ones.


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Zoe for the geography lesson, of course being surrounded by water keeps our climate a lot milder if rather wet at times.


Yes, and I guess that the UK being smaller and totally surrounded by ocean would be more temperate in climate than the vast country Canada is. Scotland's climate and parts of England are more like the climate weather patterns that the west coast of Canada has, particularly Vancouver, British Columbia, where my son lives. Zoe


----------



## Grannypeg

I think I can get a picture on here of sweet, little Pierre. He is a real cutie.


----------



## PurpleFi

Grannypeg said:


> I think I can get a picture on here of sweet, little Pierre. He is a real cutie.


Beautiful photo, welcome Pierre. x


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> They can be worked on either solid fuel, gas, or electricity. They also heat the water and can run the central heating I believe. They are very expensive, and I only know one person who has one.


They are very expensive to buy and then quite expensive to run as they're on 24hrs a day. They will heat the water and maybe a radiator or two but not enough to heat a whole house so you still need a boiler for central heating. If you're lucky enough to have one though you do always have a lovely warm kitchen but IMHO they're a very expensive luxury! Doesn't mean I wouldn't like one if I won the lottery!


----------



## KateB

One of my friends just sent me this and I thought It was very apt for this forum. Feel free to pass it on.

Vitamin F.
Why do I have a variety of friends who are all so different in character? How is it possible that I can get along with them all? 
I think that each one helps to bring out a "different" part of me.
With one of them I am polite. With another I joke - with another I can be a bit naughty...
I can sit down and talk about serious matters with one. With another I laugh a lot. I listen to one friend's problems. Then I listen to another one's advice for me.

My friends are like pieces of a jigsaw puzzle. When completed, they form a treasure box. A treasure of friends!

They are my friends who understand me better than I understand myself.
They're friends who support me through good days and bad.

Real Age doctors tell us that friends are good for our health. 
Dr. Oz calls them Vitamin F (for Friends) and counts the benefits of friends as essential to our well being. Research shows that people in strong social circles have less risk of depression and terminal strokes.

If you enjoy Vitamin F constantly you can be up to 30 years younger than your real age. The warmth of friendship stops stress and even in your most intense moments, it decreases the chance of a cardiac arrest or stroke by 50%.
I'm so happy that I have a stock of Vitamin F!

In summary, we should value our friends and keep in touch with them. We should try to see the funny side of things and laugh together and pray for each other

in the tough moments.

Some of my friends are friends on-line.

I know I am one of their friends because their names appear on my computer screen often and I feel blessed that they care as much for me as I care for them.

Thank you for being one of my Vitamins!


----------



## KateB

Grannypeg said:


> I think I can get a picture on here of sweet, little Pierre. He is a real cutie.


He is indeed a cutie!


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed now, ngiht night and stay safe everyone in the UK.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> that would be great fun I think. I didn't realize Scotland had canals.
> 
> sam


This site tells you all about them Sam.
www.scottishcanals.co.uk/

Edit - sorry it didn't come up as a link!


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> One of my friends just sent me this and I thought It was very apt for this forum. Feel free to pass it on.
> 
> Vitamin F.
> Why do I have a variety of friends who are all so different in character? How is it possible that I can get along with them all?
> I think that each one helps to bring out a "different" part of me.
> With one of them I am polite. With another I joke - with another I can be a bit naughty...
> I can sit down and talk about serious matters with one. With another I laugh a lot. I listen to one friend's problems. Then I listen to another one's advice for me.
> 
> My friends are like pieces of a jigsaw puzzle. When completed, they form a treasure box. A treasure of friends!
> 
> They are my friends who understand me better than I understand myself.
> They're friends who support me through good days and bad.
> 
> Real Age doctors tell us that friends are good for our health.
> Dr. Oz calls them Vitamin F (for Friends) and counts the benefits of friends as essential to our well being. Research shows that people in strong social circles have less risk of depression and terminal strokes.
> 
> If you enjoy Vitamin F constantly you can be up to 30 years younger than your real age. The warmth of friendship stops stress and even in your most intense moments, it decreases the chance of a cardiac arrest or stroke by 50%.
> I'm so happy that I have a stock of Vitamin F!
> 
> In summary, we should value our friends and keep in touch with them. We should try to see the funny side of things and laugh together and pray for each other
> 
> in the tough moments.
> 
> Some of my friends are friends on-line.
> 
> I know I am one of their friends because their names appear on my computer screen often and I feel blessed that they care as much for me as I care for them.
> 
> Thank you for being one of my Vitamins!


What a lovely sentiment and I totally agree. Thank you to all my KP friends.


----------



## martina

Designer1234 said:


> Martina - pm jheiens


I have just done that ,Thankyou.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone,

Just popping in for a minute to say hello and be able to find my place later on.

Oh my word, Pierre is cute as a button.


Hugs to all, be back later after Gage goes to bed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed now, ngiht night and stay safe everyone in the UK.


You too, Fi. I think it's to miss us up here although it's not nice out there just now!


----------



## angelam

Grannypeg said:


> I think I can get a picture on here of sweet, little Pierre. He is a real cutie.


What a beautiful little boy. Blissfully unaware of all the anxieties he caused. You couldn't wish for a better result x


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> One of my friends just sent me this and I thought It was very apt for this forum. Feel free to pass it on.
> 
> Vitamin F.
> Why do I have a variety of friends who are all so different in character? How is it possible that I can get along with them all?
> I think that each one helps to bring out a "different" part of me.
> With one of them I am polite. With another I joke - with another I can be a bit naughty...
> I can sit down and talk about serious matters with one. With another I laugh a lot. I listen to one friend's problems. Then I listen to another one's advice for me.
> 
> My friends are like pieces of a jigsaw puzzle. When completed, they form a treasure box. A treasure of friends!
> 
> They are my friends who understand me better than I understand myself.
> They're friends who support me through good days and bad.
> 
> Real Age doctors tell us that friends are good for our health.
> Dr. Oz calls them Vitamin F (for Friends) and counts the benefits of friends as essential to our well being. Research shows that people in strong social circles have less risk of depression and terminal strokes.
> 
> If you enjoy Vitamin F constantly you can be up to 30 years younger than your real age. The warmth of friendship stops stress and even in your most intense moments, it decreases the chance of a cardiac arrest or stroke by 50%.
> I'm so happy that I have a stock of Vitamin F!
> 
> In summary, we should value our friends and keep in touch with them. We should try to see the funny side of things and laugh together and pray for each other
> 
> in the tough moments.
> 
> Some of my friends are friends on-line.
> 
> I know I am one of their friends because their names appear on my computer screen often and I feel blessed that they care as much for me as I care for them.
> 
> Thank you for being one of my Vitamins!


Couldn't have put it better!


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> You too, Fi. I think it's to miss us up here although it's not nice out there just now!


Thanks Kate and hope you sleep well xx


----------



## martina

Pierre is definitely cute.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> And I am a few minutes before 6pm and it is snowing and storming outside. Has been doing this off and on for the past few days and will continue for the next few days. hmmmm, winter will last until spring comes around to green up the white! Zoe


How's Lucky handling it all, I imagine she's mainly snuggled up with you, but poor thing still has to go out to potty?


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> very pretty - but then someone elses snow is always pretty.
> 
> sam


It snowed all day but they say it will not snow again for a few days so it likely won't last. It is still snowing a wee bit. I have to admit I hate to see it come. My son's friend just sent us a picture from Lake Cowichan near Duncan on Vancouver Island -- pretty nice. (I could certainly get used to that in October, then two - 3 months of damp weather then blossoms in February -- yes, I could certainly handle that. So far nothing negative is being said. Sounds as if they plan on going but we won't make plans until they put their house us for sale. lots for them to consider (us too but we are willing to go for it.)


----------



## Spider

Kate, that was perfect.
Zoe, stay warm.
Purplefi, hope you don't blow away. 
Our day was sunny and nice but then the wind started coming out of the N. And blowing up from the lake the air seemed really cold. Put my pillows out on the front porch and left them in the sun all day, they smelled so fresh.


----------



## martina

We do have a lot of canals in England, many are being re opened after years of neglect.
Our weather is generally less cold than others at the same latitude because of the Gulf Stream . This storm has however come from eastern U.S. You could have kept it you know. I believe electricity is off due to downed power lines not too far away, there are extremely rough seas, ferries, trains and flights cancelled, flood warnings out. So I am pretending that I am not here but somewhere warm and sunny and still, with my K P friends.


----------



## Miss Pam

Grannypeg said:


> I think I can get a picture on here of sweet, little Pierre. He is a real cutie.


Oh, he's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Designer1234

I spent the day working on my orangy, peachy sweater -- it is coming along quite well. I put the collar on and like it. I promised pictures of the WIP's so here is #2. I think I will like it.


----------



## Miss Pam

Designer1234 said:


> I spent the day working on my orangy, peachy sweater -- it is coming along quite well. I put the collar on and like it. I promised pictures of the WIP's so here is #2. I think I will like it.


I like the way it's coming along.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Welcome, Pierre...you are indeed, a cutie. Glad you are doing okay and hope Mom and Dad recover quickly from the ordeal.

I've been watching the Sand Pebbles movie with Steve McQueen and remember watching it when it first came out in the late 60's. I remember going to see it during the Thanksgiving weekend.

I've been knitting on the Christmas stocking for the past hour and am almost done with the intarsia portion and ready to start to foot area. Then onto the next two, which I think will go much faster. 

Time to switch gears for awhile and finish up the thumb on the last mitten for DGD and work some more on the hat...silly me decided to do the pattern in the round rather than flat not thinking that the purls and knits would be reversed---thankfully, I can just make the hat reversible!!


----------



## darowil

Went out to buy a mouse with 45 pages and return to 49. Usually when you get a new mouse etc it times to get used ot it- but this is so much better already! 
In and out all day as I have 2 knitting things on and a number of other things that I need to do as well. One down with the mouse- been planning to replace it for a few days as it has been disconnecting but this morning it refused to reconnect so had to deal with it.


----------



## Pup lover

Grannypeg said:


> I think I can get a picture on here of sweet, little Pierre. He is a real cutie.


So adorable!


----------



## Designer1234

Miss Pam said:


> I like the way it's coming along.


I have used this basic pattern for a lot of sweaters over the past two years. So I adjust it for me and my daughter and daughter in law. You can make them look original with stripes, different patterns other yarns etc. It is a quick easy pattern.


----------



## nicho

Angora said;
Nicho, your upcoming trip sounds so wonderful. I hope to do the same trip you are doing only I want to go from the east to the west and then head up to Alaska. Just a dream now.

Angora, this is a dream come true for me. Hope yours comes true for you too! I was planning this trip as a child of 10. Had some tourist brochures from Canada for a school project and I can still remember telling my Mum that I would travel to Canada one day. So glad my DH is as keen to travel as I am. We have to wait till June/July of next year for this trip. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> No it's more like a 2 or 3 ply with little feathery bits on it. I'll see if I can photograph a strand.


Very pretty- but it is hard to work out what you would do with it.


----------



## Bulldog

SNOW! Kaye,, we would love some in Mississippi.


----------



## pacer

Pierre is a beautiful baby. Congrats. So happy everything worked out okay.

Shirley....Like your sweater. Have fun with it. 

Have a safe week and happy knitting everyone!

Time to get some rest again so I can work in the morning.


----------



## Bulldog

Dawn we may knit all year but the stores here sure don't carry nearly as much stock during warm/hot months...very frustrating when you want to work on Christmas gifts. One of the reasons I buy a good bit online.

I always end up ordering online, Gwen. Sure hope our HL coming in Feb won't be a disappointment in the sewing dept.


----------



## sassafras123

I'm with Sam. Someone else's snow is beautiful. No longer wish to deal with it.
Shirley and Zoe I hope it is a light snow winter.
Shirley your sweater is coming-out so pretty.
Pierre is beautiful.
TransCanadian train ride is on my bucket list.


----------



## darowil

Grannypeg said:


> I think I can get a picture on here of sweet, little Pierre. He is a real cutie.


How sweet- lovely fresh looking skin. Looks alert


----------



## Bulldog

Grannypeg, as a former OB/GYN nurse, her Dr. should have been horsewhipped or better yet, Southern Girl should open up on of her cabs if wHoop A...!


----------



## Patches39

Grannypeg said:


> I think I can get a picture on here of sweet, little Pierre. He is a real cutie.


Oh!!!! So cute, :-D


----------



## darowil

Hope all the southern UK TPers are all OK. A number of you are in the area but how close to the worst I don't know. 
I'm assuming that it just down south and all the Scottish TPers are not inthe line of this storm?


----------



## iamsam

how interesting is that - and what a lot of work.

and - welcome to the knitting tea party weebrenda - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you will join us again quite soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Wee Brenda said:


> Sam in the west of Ireland in the early 70's my cousins used to cut and stack the peat from their bog to dry then they would use it in the aga stove for cooking and heating.


----------



## NanaCaren

Grannypeg said:


> I think I can get a picture on here of sweet, little Pierre. He is a real cutie.


OH he is so cute, you shouldn't post such sweet photos when I'm trying to skim though to catch up. I had to comment :lol: :lol: 
Welcome sweet little Pierre, love his name.


----------



## iamsam

definitely a cutie - all snuggled up as all babys should be.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> I think I can get a picture on here of sweet, little Pierre. He is a real cutie.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> One of my friends just sent me this and I thought It was very apt for this forum. Feel free to pass it on.
> 
> Vitamin F.I'm so happy that I have a stock of Vitamin F!
> 
> In summary, we should value our friends and keep in touch with them. We should try to see the funny side of things and laugh together and pray for each other
> 
> in the tough moments.
> 
> Some of my friends are friends on-line.
> 
> I know I am one of their friends because their names appear on my computer screen often and I feel blessed that they care as much for me as I care for them.
> 
> Thank you for being one of my Vitamins!
> 
> That is so true. I am glad to have such a stock of vitamins as well. So very glad I have met you and everyone else on here.


----------



## iamsam

thanks kate - I will be sure to check it out.

sam



KateB said:


> This site tells you all about them Sam.
> www.scottishcanals.co.uk/
> 
> Edit - sorry it didn't come up as a link!


----------



## iamsam

what a lovely job - love the way you did the yoke.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I spent the day working on my orangy, peachy sweater -- it is coming along quite well. I put the collar on and like it. I promised pictures of the WIP's so here is #2. I think I will like it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> enjoyed the waterfall. Glad to hear that the GK's performances went well. How exciting to sit in the audience and seeing such precious lives doing such a beautiful performance.


Thank you. People are going up the the oldest grandson and telling him they will say they saw him perform before he was on Broadway. Not sure if that will ever happen but it is quite nice of them.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> SNOW! Kaye,, we would love some in Mississippi.


When we get ours next time, I'll send it your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> No it's more like a 2 or 3 ply with little feathery bits on it. I'll see if I can photograph a strand.


That is quite beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> In Scotland we have gone out 'guising' (not sure of the spelling, but pronounced guys-ing) at Hallowe'en for many, many years. When I was small we got dressed up, but it tended to be just your dad's old clothes or some such rather than an actual costume (but this may have had more to do with a lack of money than anything else) and you had to have a party piece ie. a poem, song or joke to tell before you were given peanuts, apples or sweets. We were also allowed to go out in groups, but without any adult supervision, something which wouldn't happen now. Nowadays it has become more Americanised and kids turn up, say "Trick or treat," and expect to have their bags filled with sweets.


That is great. So much healthier with peanuts, apples or sweets. Of course they cut that out here. SAD.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed now, ngiht night and stay safe everyone in the UK.


Good Night and sleep well, you stay safe as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. I haven't been on for awhile, as we moved from Gros Morne Park in Nfld. to Barrie, ON. What a whirlwind! Put the house on the market July 25, nd we had an offer one week later. The closing date was Sept. 5. My DD was working full time (12 hours a day), and I had to travel to Barrie for a week to try and find a place to live. Fortunately my niece came from Ottawa to help us the final 5 days, and then drove to ON with us. We left on a Tues., crossed the gulf the next day (took 6 hours), and made it to Ottawa late on Thurs. We stayed with my sister on Fri. to rest up, then drove to Barrie on Sat. We stayed in a motel for a week while waiting for some furniture to be delivered, then moved in to our apartment. We sent our 2 cats on ahead (that's nother upsetting story), and picked them up on the day we moved in.
> We still don't have all our furniture yet. We sold almost everything there, nd gave alot away or took it to the dump. My DD is still sleeping on a mattress on the floor and doesn't have a dresser yet, but they should be coming next week. We're gradually getting settled nd finding our way around the city. One big advantage is that we've seen my son and his family every weekend since we arrived. The grandsons are so cute!!
> I'm using my DD's computer and I'm not used to it yet. Will have to get myself one soon--maybe a Christmas present to myself. Take care all. It's good to be back on the tea party and catch up. Jinny


Yes that was quite a move. Hope you will be very happy in Barrie. One of my childhood friends lived in Barrie and then Wasauga Beach and now has moved to somewhere in the Muskoka area. It will be so nice for you to be near your children and grandchildren. Best wishes in your new home as you build new memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> The Halloweens I remember were when we were still on the farm and would get to dress up (whatever we could manage from what we had at the house---lots of scarecrows and ghosts) and go into town to go the houses in town. There were a lot of home-made treats such as caramel apples, Rice Krispie Treats and popcorn balls--all prettily wrapped in cling. Now that I stop to think about it, I don't remember ever going trick or treating after Dad passed away---maybe it was my age (11) or just that we were all too busy working to think about it.
> 
> I sure have loved all the years of having our neighborhood's trick or treaters!!


Way too young to have to lose your dad, but fun memories of Halloween for you to look back on.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Went up to Walker Pass, about 20 min. out of town and where the Pacific Crest Trail crosses the Hwy. There is a horse camp there. Lovely warm day, still, mountains so crisp against the sky. Had picnic lunch with two friends. By the time we got back down to desert wind had picked up.
> Here are some pics.


That is some incredible desert landscape. What fun to see the area surrounding where you live. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Going on to 10pm here and Gage is tucked in and fast asleep.

Shirley, I love the wip. I think you should bring the color from the collar down the front for where the buttons go and along the bottom, also do the cuffs as well.

Sassafras, I have made a set of mock cable ugg boot toppers(cuffs) they turned out fantastic. I am just finishing up the first and ready to start the second cuff of the spiral pattern you posted. Love them :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Shirley, love the sweater, it will be beautiful when you are done.
Angora, congratulations on the talented grandkids. 
Bulldog I will send you all the snow I get, how about that .


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Love the saying, had never heard that one. And was definitely the way to describe her. Had another one that was so funny, she and her husband came in and she was a college professor and he was an architect. He was so impressed with the store and was sketching and talking and finding out the stories, and then she turned and looked at me and said today is my b-day and wedding anniversary. I wished much happiness and she said, big mistake on my part I don't get enough attention. Then she stamped her foot and turned to her husband and said don't buy me that antique chest(it was Norway and very old, old ,old) and I want to go right now. I don't want to be there. She went out slammed the two doors and went and sat in the car. I wanted to laugh but he looked shell shocked. But he just kept looking and thanked me for the help and out he went. As my mother used to say, Some peoples kids!!!!!
> My own kids never acted like that.


Wow Spider, you have seen it all. Never knew an antique store could be so exciting.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm about 10 pages Behind but working on catching up. Finished all the windows ,blinds and ceiling fans.... Ready for a break! Sitting on the patio with the iPad so I won't comment as much.... Tomorrow we are supposed to get big wind so I will be working indoors... I think I will copy,paste and print out some of The posts to mail to Charlotte.... At KTP newsletter..... If anyone has a message you want forwarded just pm me and I will include it. Rick said he needed to find a 10 year old to show him how to use the phone and pad... Not a techie guy, but so nice that we will forgive him! Ok a glass of wine and catch up time! Luv-AZ


I should think a nap would be in order. Wonderful idea to send posts to Charlotte, she is sorely missed and hopefully the posts will help to bolster her up and help her in her recovery.


----------



## Poledra65

Grannypeg said:


> I think I can get a picture on here of sweet, little Pierre. He is a real cutie.


Oh, Pierre, you little sweetie. He is just precious. Hoping that Mom is doing well.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> We do have a lot of canals in England, many are being re opened after years of neglect.
> Our weather is generally less cold than others at the same latitude because of the Gulf Stream . This storm has however come from eastern U.S. You could have kept it you know. I believe electricity is off due to downed power lines not too far away, there are extremely rough seas, ferries, trains and flights cancelled, flood warnings out. So I am pretending that I am not here but somewhere warm and sunny and still, with my K P friends.


Stay safe, I hope there is not too much more damage. I might be pretending the same thing if I was having you r weather seems it is too dark to take photos.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> One of my friends just sent me this and I thought It was very apt for this forum. Feel free to pass it on.
> 
> Vitamin F.
> Why do I have a variety of friends who are all so different in character? How is it possible that I can get along with them all?
> I think that each one helps to bring out a "different" part of me.
> With one of them I am polite. With another I joke - with another I can be a bit naughty...
> I can sit down and talk about serious matters with one. With another I laugh a lot. I listen to one friend's problems. Then I listen to another one's advice for me.
> 
> My friends are like pieces of a jigsaw puzzle. When completed, they form a treasure box. A treasure of friends!
> 
> They are my friends who understand me better than I understand myself.
> They're friends who support me through good days and bad.
> 
> Real Age doctors tell us that friends are good for our health.
> Dr. Oz calls them Vitamin F (for Friends) and counts the benefits of friends as essential to our well being. Research shows that people in strong social circles have less risk of depression and terminal strokes.
> 
> If you enjoy Vitamin F constantly you can be up to 30 years younger than your real age. The warmth of friendship stops stress and even in your most intense moments, it decreases the chance of a cardiac arrest or stroke by 50%.
> I'm so happy that I have a stock of Vitamin F!
> 
> In summary, we should value our friends and keep in touch with them. We should try to see the funny side of things and laugh together and pray for each other
> 
> in the tough moments.
> 
> Some of my friends are friends on-line.
> 
> I know I am one of their friends because their names appear on my computer screen often and I feel blessed that they care as much for me as I care for them.
> 
> Thank you for being one of my Vitamins!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy

thewren said:


> how far were you from downtown sandy?
> 
> sam


We were only a few blocks. To the right of our condo was the golf course and a small glimpse of the river.


----------



## gagesmom

Goodnight all, see you in the morning


----------



## Poledra65

Sandy said:


> We were only a few blocks. To the right of our condo was the golf course and a small glimpse of the river.


That is beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Goodnight all, see you in the morning


Good night, sleep well.


----------



## jheiens

Re Sandi's conversation with Charlotte: I have requested my small, country church to add Charlotte and Rick to our prayer lists. I am so concerned for her recovery as I know all of us are.

Any new word from or about Marianne?

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

darowil said:


> How sweet- lovely fresh looking skin. Looks alert


He does look ready to take on the world- we are so glad to welcome him!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good Night and sleep well, you stay safe as well.


Purple Fi Please let us know how you are if you can. Hope you will be safe. I know at least your home is probably quite well built. Thinking of you and all our British, friends and all those who will be affected by this storm.


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> OH he is so cute, you shouldn't post such sweet photos when I'm trying to skim though to catch up. I had to comment :lol: :lol:
> Welcome sweet little Pierre, love his name.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Shirley, love the sweater, it will be beautiful when you are done.
> Angora, congratulations on the talented grandkids.
> Bulldog I will send you all the snow I get, how about that .


Thanks Spider. I will go searching for Shirley's sweater now.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks for putting that perfectly!


NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends just sent me this and I thought It was very apt for this forum. Feel free to pass it on.
> 
> Vitamin F.I'm so happy that I have a stock of Vitamin F!
> 
> In summary, we should value our friends and keep in touch with them. We should try to see the funny side of things and laugh together and pray for each other
> 
> in the tough moments.
> 
> Some of my friends are friends on-line.
> 
> I know I am one of their friends because their names appear on my computer screen often and I feel blessed that they care as much for me as I care for them.
> 
> Thank you for being one of my Vitamins!
> 
> That is so true. I am glad to have such a stock of vitamins as well. So very glad I have met you and everyone else on here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Re Sandi's conversation with Charlotte: I have requested my small, country church to add Charlotte and Rick to our prayer lists. I am so concerned for her recovery as I know all of us are.
> 
> Any new word from or about Marianne?
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy

KateB said:


> Great photos, it looks like a lovely place. Gunner's just gorgeous! Our Luke had one of those spinning toys and he just loved it. According to his mum it was to give him 'tummy time' which somehow was an important piece of development that I'd never heard of!  :lol:


Seeing pictures of Luke on his made me buy one for Gunner. He still isn't too interested in it but I sure it won't take much more time until he is. He really likes to be held. I'm hoping his mom will start giving him more alone time.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Purple Fi Please let us know how you are if you can. Hope you will be safe. I know at least your home is probably quite well built. Thinking of you and all our British, friends and all those who will be affected by this storm.


Yes please do.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> Angora said;
> Nicho, your upcoming trip sounds so wonderful. I hope to do the same trip you are doing only I want to go from the east to the west and then head up to Alaska. Just a dream now.
> 
> Angora, this is a dream come true for me. Hope yours comes true for you too! I was planning this trip as a child of 10. Had some tourist brochures from Canada for a school project and I can still remember telling my Mum that I would travel to Canada one day. So glad my DH is as keen to travel as I am. We have to wait till June/July of next year for this trip. The anticipation is killing me!


How wonderful for dreams to come true and they do. You made it happen!!! This will be the trip of a lifetime. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I spent the day working on my orangy, peachy sweater -- it is coming along quite well. I put the collar on and like it. I promised pictures of the WIP's so here is #2. I think I will like it.


You have an incredible eye for combining yarn and colors and patterns. Just lovely. Such fun seeing the yarn first and then what it is transformed into. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> I spent the day working on my orangy, peachy sweater -- it is coming along quite well. I put the collar on and like it. I promised pictures of the WIP's so here is #2. I think I will like it.


I love the look of it. I would put the band down the front as well as on the cuffs.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Goodnight all, see you in the morning


good night pleasant dreams.

I am going to follow your example and head off to bed as well.

Good night all I am off to dream land my day starts early this week.

Hugs and healing thoughts to all in need.


----------



## Grannypeg

I agree. I went through the same thing with my
third child. Thank god I had the doctor I did. 
After consultation with another doctor who
wanted to await another 24 hours, my doctor
said how do feel about me doing a section. I
said 'go for it; I didn't go through this to lose
this child and I will never deliver him this way."
What that young mother went through is just
unbelievable in this day and age.


----------



## Gweniepooh

He's BEAUTIFUL!!! What a perfect little guy.


Grannypeg said:


> I think I can get a picture on here of sweet, little Pierre. He is a real cutie.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Angora....tell your grandkids congrats & Bravo from me...who knows, Broadway may be in their future. I'm sure you were/are busting with pride.

Love the pictures of the scenery. Purple and all our UK friends - I hope you are all safe and sound out of the storm's path.

Time for me to get some sleep. Grocery shopping tomorrow; I just got done with the meal planning so have my list all ready.


----------



## Gweniepooh

When I talked to her yesterday she said her dr said she would get results Mon. or Tues. She's hanging in there.

uote=jheiens]Re Sandi's conversation with Charlotte: I have requested my small, country church to add Charlotte and Rick to our prayer lists. I am so concerned for her recovery as I know all of us are.

Any new word from or about Marianne?

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Signing off for now. Wishing all my KTP friends a wonderful evening/morning/afternoon...time for shut eye here. Play nice or not at all...Hugs & love. TTYL...gwen

Oh yes...love the sweater shirley


----------



## Poledra65

Good night all, everyone in the path or areas of the storm in Britain and Wales, please be safe. Hopefully they are correct and the winds won't be as bad as originally thought. 
Hugs everyone.


----------



## sassafras123

Kaye, enjoy ugh cuffs. Can we,see pics?
Love discourse pics s. So green. Don't get a lot of that here on desert.


----------



## iamsam

anytime you work with the public you see the full gamet of the human race - never a dull moment.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Wow Spider, you have seen it all. Never knew an antique store could be so exciting.


----------



## iamsam

wonderful photos sandy - would be nice to have a condo there year around - but then they do get their share of snow.

sam



Sandy said:


> We were only a few blocks. To the right of our condo was the golf course and a small glimpse of the river.


----------



## iamsam

is he the first baby?

sam



Sandy said:


> Seeing pictures of Luke on his made me buy one for Gunner. He still isn't too interested in it but I sure it won't take much more time until he is. He really likes to be held. I'm hoping his mom will start giving him more alone time.


----------



## Sandy

Glennys 2 said:


> Oh Sandy, I am so envious. I would love to visit Leavenworth. Especially at Christmas. But I have trouble getting my DH to go to Portland much less Wash. So I guess I will just see it through your pics.


I have been to Leavenworth for the tree lighting and also the year after for Christmas. It is absolutely gorgeous with snow and lights. Here are some pictures of Leavenworth during those times.


----------



## Sandy

KateB said:


> No it's more like a 2 or 3 ply with little feathery bits on it. I'll see if I can photograph a strand.


I made myself 2 different colored scarves with this yarn. They turned out really nice very delicate. I love using them as neckties with some of my dresses. I have a multi-colored one and one in shades of blue.


----------



## Sandy

thewren said:


> is he the first baby?
> 
> sam


Yes he is their first. Joshlynn gets frustrated when she can't have time to herself but she's doing it to herself by holding Gunner all the time. I tried to show her while she was staying with us. Hopefully it will sink in.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> It is 8:45 am here in Calgary -- I got up an hour ago and looked out and there was no snow. Pat just came in and suggested I look out the window. Winter has arrived. the Ground is already white. It doesn't take long to be in the midst of winter here. Don't know how long it is expected. It is not something I look forward to with Joy. (to say the least) it means we will 'hunker down' and stay home today as everyone slips and slides all over the roads the first day or two. It isn't that cold so we shall see if this stays on the ground or not.


 :shock: Golly it wasnt long ago that it was still warm with you!
Very pretty but toooo cold for me.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> I should think a nap would be in order. Wonderful idea to send posts to Charlotte, she is sorely missed and hopefully the posts will help to bolster her up and help her in her recovery.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

martina said:


> We put it rather more strongly where I am from " All fur coat and no Knickers". But what a horrible customer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

sassafras123 said:


> Went up to Walker Pass, about 20 min. out of town and where the Pacific Crest Trail crosses the Hwy. There is a horse camp there. Lovely warm day, still, mountains so crisp against the sky. Had picnic lunch with two friends. By the time we got back down to desert wind had picked up.
> Here are some pics.


Lovely scenery.


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> I spent the day working on my orangy, peachy sweater -- it is coming along quite well. I put the collar on and like it. I promised pictures of the WIP's so here is #2. I think I will like it.


Coming along nicely. I like the way the two colours go together.


----------



## TNS

Spider said:


> Love the saying, had never heard that one. And was definitely the way to describe her. Had another one that was so funny, she and her husband came in and she was a college professor and he was an architect. He was so impressed with the store and was sketching and talking and finding out the stories, and then she turned and looked at me and said today is my b-day and wedding anniversary. I wished much happiness and she said, big mistake on my part I don't get enough attention. Then she stamped her foot and turned to her husband and said don't buy me that antique chest(it was Norway and very old, old ,old) and I want to go right now. I don't want to be there. She went out slammed the two doors and went and sat in the car. I wanted to laugh but he looked shell shocked. But he just kept looking and thanked me for the help and out he went. As my mother used to say, Some peoples kids!!!!!
> My own kids never acted like that.


Well, you certainly have seen a range of people!! Re. the saying Martina posted, the male version of this is ' all mouth and no trousers' (and 'all fur coat and no knickers' has an element of the disreputable, as you might imagine)


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> We were only a few blocks. To the right of our condo was the golf course and a small glimpse of the river.


How lovely that was !


----------



## sugarsugar

Grannypeg said:


> I think I can get a picture on here of sweet, little Pierre. He is a real cutie.


Aaaw he is cute.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> One of my friends just sent me this and I thought It was very apt for this forum. Feel free to pass it on.
> 
> Vitamin F.
> Why do I have a variety of friends who are all so different in character?
> Thank you for being one of my Vitamins!


Thank you TP for being a good source of vitamin F. :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

NanaCaren said:


> Not sure if this will help I have a regular iPad. This is how I copy.


Thanks, you make it look so easy, it has been a bit hit or miss for me when I try it. I guess I need to keep at it. I will get there n the end, it is just so different from the computer where I had Windows but I do have to say that I think I do prefer Apple! It is just me making it more complicated that it is lol
Thanks, you are a star!


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Hope all the southern UK TPers are all OK. A number of you are in the area but how close to the worst I don't know.
> I'm assuming that it just down south and all the Scottish TPers are not inthe line of this storm?


Thanks Darowil. Have woken up this morning to a bright sunny sky. The storm (at least here) was nowhere near as bad as predicted. Lots of bits and twigs etc down off the trees but no major damage. I've heard there are a few roads closed because of trees down in the area but nothing major.


----------



## dollyclaire

martina said:


> They can be worked on either solid fuel, gas, or electricity. They also heat the water and can run the central heating I believe. They are very expensive, and I only know one person who has one.


My friend has one and she is beginning to get to grips with it but she does have an ordinary electric stove/cooker in the utility room as well. It can be uncomfortably warm in the summer when you cook on it even here in Scotland. It is wonderful in the winter though, the dog loved lying alongside the Aga. You can even get a special frame to put over the Aga which airs and dries the washing! It does eat up the oil though!


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> Thanks, you make it look so easy, it has been a bit hit or miss for me when I try it. I guess I need to keep at it. I will get there n the end, it is just so different from the computer where I had Windows but I do have to say that I think I do prefer Apple! It is just me making it more complicated that it is lol
> Thanks, you are a star!


You are most welcome, glad to be of help. It is hit and miss for me with it too. It does take practice as the screen is so sensitive. I lucked out when I made that video that it only took one try.  I prefer Apple for most things as well.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a blustery Surrey. We have had some big branches off the trees in the road but we are all ok except there is now a load of leaves in the pond.

I'm afraid I am way behind and won't be catching up much today as it is WI Knitting group this morning and then we are out to lunch with the family as they are on half term.

Healing hugs to those who and need them and I hope everyone has a good week.

In the meantime Monday photos.....


----------



## angelam

Angora1 said:


> Purple Fi Please let us know how you are if you can. Hope you will be safe. I know at least your home is probably quite well built. Thinking of you and all our British, friends and all those who will be affected by this storm.


Thanks for your concern Angora. We are fine in this area of UK. A bit of tree damage but nothing major. I haven't heard about the rest of the country yet - maybe on the coast it was worse but we are about 100 miles inland. I think we got off lightly.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Thanks Darowil. Have woken up this morning to a bright sunny sky. The storm (at least here) was nowhere near as bad as predicted. Lots of bits and twigs etc down off the trees but no major damage. I've heard there are a few roads closed because of trees down in the area but nothing major.


Glad to know you made it through with no major damage and the sun is shinning.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Good night all, everyone in the path or areas of the storm in Britain and Wales, please be safe. Hopefully they are correct and the winds won't be as bad as originally thought.
> Hugs everyone.


All OK this morning. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Two, rather different images from Facebook


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a blustery Surrey. We have had some big branches off the trees in the road but we are all ok except there is now a load of leaves in the pond.
> 
> I'm afraid I am way behind and won't be catching up much today as it is WI Knitting group this morning and then we are out to lunch with the family as they are on half term.
> 
> Healing hugs to those who and need them and I hope everyone has a good week.
> 
> In the meantime Monday photos.....


Good morning, good to hear form you and things are not so bad. Good to know all are ok at your house. Ewww leaves in the pond are not so good, but easily remedied.

The leaves are lovely and the sculpture is cute. Gives me an idea for Elishia's front garden, not that she needs ideas. Hugs and peaceful energies to you.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi all, first off, good to hear none of you have had much damage from the storm in UK.

Oscar seems to be pretty much back to himself.  He has been quiet since Sat, then later this afternoon he just started frollicking and bouncing around again. :thumbup: 

AND I now have my yarn for the baby blanket. I ended up going to a small fabric and yarn shop which was a bit closer than where I thought I would need to go.... anyway they had some really nice colours and I have chosen a mint green and got enough for $24.
which I thought was pretty good. I got a couple of balls of cream also... can use it for jacket, hat etc. So, finally success.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, good to hear form you and things are not so bad. Good to know all are ok at your house. Ewww leaves in the pond are not so good, but easily remedied.
> 
> The leaves are lovely and the sculpture is cute. Gives me an idea for Elishia's front garden, not that she needs ideas. Hugs and peaceful energies to you.


Thanks Caren, Sun is even trying to come out. You take care. xxx


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a blustery Surrey. We have had some big branches off the trees in the road but we are all ok except there is now a load of leaves in the pond.
> 
> I'm afraid I am way behind and won't be catching up much today as it is WI Knitting group this morning and then we are out to lunch with the family as they are on half term.
> 
> Healing hugs to those who and need them and I hope everyone has a good week.
> 
> In the meantime Monday photos.....


Nice to know I caught the photos again, on Monday! less than 1 1/2 hours till Tuesday- and things will return to normal- today was the Labour Day Holiday, our last till Christmas. Glad that people have survived the storm OK!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, first off, good to hear none of you have had much damage from the storm in UK.
> 
> Oscar seems to be pretty much back to himself.  He has been quiet since Sat, then later this afternoon he just started frollicking and bouncing around again. :thumbup:
> 
> AND I now have my yarn for the baby blanket. I ended up going to a small fabric and yarn shop which was a bit closer than where I thought I would need to go.... anyway they had some really nice colours and I have chosen a mint green and got enough for $24.
> which I thought was pretty good. I got a couple of balls of cream also... can use it for jacket, hat etc. So, finally success.


This is to be the design with the big squares? Purl and plain?


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> This is to be the design with the big squares? Purl and plain?


It is a basket weave blanket ..... http://www.debbiemacomber.com/knitters-club/free-patterns/baby-blocks

How are you?


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning/afternoon/ evening from a very wet Great Bend. It rained most of the night. 

Today's coffee and tea


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> It is a basket weave blanket ..... http://www.debbiemacomber.com/knitters-club/free-patterns/baby-blocks
> 
> How are you?


Tired! Time for me to head back to bed! How has your day been? Glad Oscar is returning to his usual happy self!


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Goodnight all, see you in the morning


rest well and may your tomorrow be blessed with all the good things :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> good night pleasant dreams.
> 
> I am going to follow your example and head off to bed as well.
> 
> Good night all I am off to dream land my day starts early this week.
> 
> Hugs and healing thoughts to all in need.


right back at you :-D rest well


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Signing off for now. Wishing all my KTP friends a wonderful evening/morning/afternoon...time for shut eye here. Play nice or not at all...Hugs & love. TTYL...gwen
> 
> Oh yes...love the sweater shirley


rest my sister, and my you be blessed with love joy and healing.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Good night all, everyone in the path or areas of the storm in Britain and Wales, please be safe. Hopefully they are correct and the winds won't be as bad as originally thought.
> Hugs everyone.


blessing and peace to you, night night


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren, Sun is even trying to come out. You take care. xxx


Trying to be sunny here too. We didn't get any stormy weather last night (as predicted it didn't come as far up as us) and according to the TV it has now left the UK and is heading for the Netherlands and Germany. Also heard that 2 people have died, both through trees falling - one on a caravan and one on a car.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Tired! Time for me to head back to bed! How has your day been? Glad Oscar is returning to his usual happy self!


Sleep well, Julie.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a blustery Surrey. We have had some big branches off the trees in the road but we are all ok except there is now a load of leaves in the pond.
> 
> I'm afraid I am way behind and won't be catching up much today as it is WI Knitting group this morning and then we are out to lunch with the family as they are on half term.
> 
> Healing hugs to those who and need them and I hope everyone has a good week.
> 
> In the meantime Monday photos.....


lovely photos, colors of leaves are beautiful, and the garden is so peaceful. love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/ evening from a very wet Great Bend. It rained most of the night.
> 
> Today's coffee and tea


tea ie cute, but coffee for me. And I am ready for it. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren, Sun is even trying to come out. You take care. xxx


Always nice to see the sun after a storm.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Thanks Darowil. Have woken up this morning to a bright sunny sky. The storm (at least here) was nowhere near as bad as predicted. Lots of bits and twigs etc down off the trees but no major damage. I've heard there are a few roads closed because of trees down in the area but nothing major.


Thats a relief- and presumably if thigns had been really bad anywhere else you would have heard.
Keep reading and seee what else comes up.
See Kate says 2 are reported to have dies. Thats tough on the families.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a blustery Surrey. We have had some big branches off the trees in the road but we are all ok except there is now a load of leaves in the pond.
> 
> I'm afraid I am way behind and won't be catching up much today as it is WI Knitting group this morning and then we are out to lunch with the family as they are on half term.
> 
> Healing hugs to those who and need them and I hope everyone has a good week.
> 
> In the meantime Monday photos.....


We are happy just to know you are OK- leaves I'm sure you can cope with.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, first off, good to hear none of you have had much damage from the storm in UK.
> 
> Oscar seems to be pretty much back to himself.  He has been quiet since Sat, then later this afternoon he just started frollicking and bouncing around again. :thumbup:
> 
> AND I now have my yarn for the baby blanket. I ended up going to a small fabric and yarn shop which was a bit closer than where I thought I would need to go.... anyway they had some really nice colours and I have chosen a mint green and got enough for $24.
> which I thought was pretty good. I got a couple of balls of cream also... can use it for jacket, hat etc. So, finally success.


Glad you have sorted out your baby blanket. Does your daughter know you are knitting for the baby?


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Glad you have sorted out your baby blanket. Does your daughter know you are knitting for the baby?


Yep, she actually asked me if I would knit some things! I didnt think she would even like knitted baby clothes as a lot of young ones dont seem to use them any more.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Trying to be sunny here too. We didn't get any stormy weather last night (as predicted it didn't come as far up as us) and according to the TV it has now left the UK and is heading for the Netherlands and Germany. Also heard that 2 people have died, both through trees falling - one on a caravan and one on a car.


I am glad you weren't affected and that the storm isn't lingering. Very sad for the families that lost loved ones.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, she actually asked me if I would knit some things! I didnt think she would even like knitted baby clothes as a lot of young ones dont seem to use them any more.


How fantastic for you. This might help you get excited about being a grandma as well. Has she given you any idea what type of things she wants. Is she keeping well?


----------



## nittergma

Sassafras, I love your desert pics the mountains are breathtaking! We plan to at least see part of the west some day.


sassafras123 said:


> Went up to Walker Pass, about 20 min. out of town and where the Pacific Crest Trail crosses the Hwy. There is a horse camp there. Lovely warm day, still, mountains so crisp against the sky. Had picnic lunch with two friends. By the time we got back down to desert wind had picked up.
> Here are some pics.


----------



## Designer1234

dollyclaire said:


> Thanks, you make it look so easy, it has been a bit hit or miss for me when I try it. I guess I need to keep at it. I will get there n the end, it is just so different from the computer where I had Windows but I do have to say that I think I do prefer Apple! It is just me making it more complicated that it is lol
> Thanks, you are a star!


If you have had a PC and changed to a Mac -(Apple) then it is confusing at first but in the long run I think you will likely be glad you changed over. I love my Mac and would never use anything else if I could help it.

It is a good machine and all their other products are good too. good luck!


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> good to have you back dintoo - what was the reason for your move?
> 
> sam


I was married in Barrie Ontario-my dh was stationed at Camp Borden. Our first home was a room with a hot plate at l3 Allandale Road -- it is still there and that was 58 years ago - We went back a few years ago and oh the memories. I loved Barrie and would have been happy to stay right there but we were stationed back West in Edmonton. I hope you enjoy your new life. Nice to be close to the Grand kids.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> tea ie cute, but coffee for me. And I am ready for it. :-D


Coffee for me this morning too. Although I drink more tea during the winter months.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Angora1 said:


> Busyworkerbee, What is it that you meant....."I spent next several minutes coughing up a lung, drinking water and had a codiene painkiller to help lungs,"
> 
> I thought that was because of smoke inhalation My misunderstanding, although for whatever reason, it sounded painful.


It was painful, and yes, I also think it was slight smoke inhalation,, gained when we went back into the building as no problem before then. I knoe another lady who went out thesame way I did was asmatic and had to use her puffer. The codiene helped the lungs settle while the paracetamol eventually took care of the pain.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee for me this morning too. Although I drink more tea during the winter months.


Yes, it becomes my evening drink :-D


----------



## martina

Hello all. Well the last time I posted I said the wind was getting strong and it was heavy rain so I expected much worse, but it didn't happen. So all that did was the recycling bin blew over, and strong gusts of winds but nowhere near as bad as we have had before. Thankfully. So it is back to normal now, waiting for my new tv to arrive, the estate agent to call round etc. hope all with illness are feeling better today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> Hello all. Well the last time I posted I said the wind was getting strong and it was heavy rain so I expected much worse, but it didn't happen. So all that did was the recycling bin blew over, and strong gusts of winds but nowhere near as bad as we have had before. Thankfully. So it is back to normal now, waiting for my new tv to arrive, the estate agent to call round etc. hope all with illness are feeling better today.


So relieved to hear this. Was quite concerned about all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I was married in Barrie Ontario-my dh was stationed at Camp Borden. Our first home was a room with a hot plate at l3 Allandale Road -- it is still there and that was 58 years ago - We went back a few years ago and oh the memories. I loved Barrie and would have been happy to stay right there but we were stationed back West in Edmonton. I hope you enjoy your new life. Nice to be close to the Grand kids.


It is a beautiful area and right on the lake if I remember correctly.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Two, rather different images from Facebook


Beautiful and too funny. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Trying to be sunny here too. We didn't get any stormy weather last night (as predicted it didn't come as far up as us) and according to the TV it has now left the UK and is heading for the Netherlands and Germany. Also heard that 2 people have died, both through trees falling - one on a caravan and one on a car.


How tragic that there were deaths from the falling trees. Such a tragedy.


----------



## gagesmom

8:10am and Gage is gone on the bus for about 20 minutes now.

I have several phone calls to make this morning. A bit more packing and tidying up. Work tonight.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> 8:10am and Gage is gone on the bus for about 20 minutes now.
> 
> I have several phone calls to make this morning. A bit more packing and tidying up. Work tonight.


Blessed Monday, to you.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you, and you as well. How are you doing today? I am a but stuffy and sore sinuses. Off to the dr's today I think. A little sore and achy, going to lay down for another half hour or so. Check back in later on.


Patches39 said:


> Blessed Monday, to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Thank you, and you as well. How are you doing today? I am a but stuffy and sore sinuses. Off to the dr's today I think. A little sore and achy, going to lay down for another half hour or so. Check back in later on.


Oh dear. There is a bad cold going around. Hope you feel better soon.

I took some photos of our trees. Think ours have hit peak finally. Funny, the Fingerlakes is already past peak. Next week the leaves will probably be gone. I took the red trees from the deck as I was in slippers and enlarged it. Came out grainy and I think almost looks like a painting.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Hello all. Well the last time I posted I said the wind was getting strong and it was heavy rain so I expected much worse, but it didn't happen. So all that did was the recycling bin blew over, and strong gusts of winds but nowhere near as bad as we have had before. Thankfully. So it is back to normal now, waiting for my new tv to arrive, the estate agent to call round etc. hope all with illness are feeling better today.


So very glad you made it through without any more than the recycle bin being upturned.


----------



## Designer1234

I am wondering if JuneK is okay-- haven't seen a post from her for a couple of days, or did i just miss them?

Woke up to a Winter wonderland but it has stopped snowing so hopefully the roads are not too slick for those going to work. The first couple of days always seem to have a lot of 'fender benders' as we call them here. People don't seem to remember from year to year how to adjust their driving.

I hope that the big storm in the UK didn't cause any of our Members any damage or problems. You don't hear too much about that type of storm there. At least I have not been aware of major hurricane type winds there. I hope you are all okay. 

Woke up at 5:30 am this morning - shoulder aching so just got up and got quite a lot done - all my workshops are up to date. things are slowing down as Christmas season will cut back on new classes. Darowil has some interesting ideas for the repeat fish hat workshop so watch for the information it is coming up in November.

I decided not to put a knitted pattern on the bottom of my cardigan -- I think the other yarn is enough to make it one of a kind and I like the variety of stocking stitch with the odd ribbing across the body - and then the collar and likely the front and cuff variation (with the brown, beige yarn) will be enough. 

I think they will be good if we do go to BC as it is damp in the winter and with a light shell over a sweater that is enough for the winter usually. At least we found that in Vancouver when we lived there for 9 years. I am getting quite excited but trying not to get too up tight about it - once the kids sell their house here and find one there - then we can really get going - don't want to jump the gun and then find they don't go. Big change for them so we will see.

Angora - sounds like your Grand Children really did well. You must be so proud. It sounds as if they have inherited genes from both you and your husband. 

Sugar Sugar - glad your puppy is doing better. they are a worry sometimes. 

I am also so pleased that you and your daughter are communicating and that she wants you to knit for your grand baby- Things might improve a lot once she gets on this new road in her life. I hope so. It seems quite often Mothers and Daughters have their issues - but I am sure way down deep she knows you have her best interest at heart and love her dearly. She will understand better once she is a mother herself. 

AZ - thanks for letting us know about Charlotte- I am quite worried as are we all, and I Pray she improves - it could be a long road for both Charlotte and Rick. It sounds as if he is l00% supportive and that sure helps. If you talk to them send her my love.

Gwen, hope your cold is not getting worse and that you are less tired. give my best to Marianne. 

Rookie - so glad Jynx seems to be catching her breath and is on the road to improvement. She is a special lady.

Ohio Joy -- We all appreciate it that you have taken on the big job of putting the blocks together. Just think, Purplefi and London Girl will be there with you all. oooooh I wish I could be there too. Oh well, I will be there in spirit.

Melody - we haven't heard much from you -- Our thoughts are with you and your family - moving is so stressful, just hang in there my dear. 

Sandy -- have you decided where you are moving to? It is stressful. I know you will miss the lovely spot you have been living in. Life is an adventure and I am sure there are good surprises in store for you and Melody around the corner as you move.

It is hard to believe it is nearly November -- and I look out our window and see winter - although the temperature is not that bad. It does look as if it is here to stay though. Oh well, October is nearly behind us - and so it is one month marked of our winter calendar.

I am making cinnamon buns today -- Pat's favorite - just old fashioned cinnamon buns and I cheat a bit (I hate to admit I am not that much of a cook) especially now that it is just the two of us and Pat is on quite a restricted diet - I buy the frozen bread dough - thaw it , make cinamon buns and freeze them. My son thinks it is my old way of doing them from scratch and always asks if I have any in the freezer. I find I am not baking as much as we like baking too much! We eat very simply and don't use any salt at all on our table and I cut the salt required in each recipe as much as possible. It is really important for Pat. 

We are both used to it now and it is not missed at all. Well, I had better get my bit of work done for the workshops and then back at my knitting. 

Just had my first coffee with my TP posting, and will now have another one. Bagel for breakfast. 

talk to you all later. Prayers and hugs for all who need them and even those who don't need them. Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Oh dear. There is a bad cold going around. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I took some photos of our trees. Think ours have hit peak finally. Funny, the Fingerlakes is already past peak. Next week the leaves will probably be gone. I took the red trees from the deck as I was in slippers and enlarged it. Came out grainy and I think almost looks like a painting.


Your trees are beautiful. A yarn in the darker colour would be so rich looking. I think a variegated would be really nice as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Sleep well, Julie.


Spent too much of yesterday resting to sleep well tonight- but at least I don't feel weird with tiredness now! How is Luke?


----------



## busyworkerbee

Kathleendoris said:


> We always used to go out 'Guying', very much like your guising, but that was on 5th November, (Guy Fawkes or Bonfire night). Apart from Bonfires and fireworks, most of the rest of the customs that used to be attached to 5th November now seem to have been swallowed up in Halloween. I don't have any particular affection for the 5th November celebrations as such - it was probably high time we gave up commemorating a 400-year old sectarian dispute - but I am not sure that Halloween is a better alternative. It was all innocent fun when we were kids, but life seems to get more complicated these days.


Guy fawkes was a great excuse to have fire works on my birthday, at least until domestic fireworks were banned the year I turned 8. Now only trained personnel can run fireworks.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Beautiful and too funny. :thumbup:


The cartoon is great! (I like the idea very much) the other one is an historic photo- and part of what Prince William has personally been posting on Facebook. (well possibly via one of his Aides)


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Guy fawkes was a great excuse to have fire works on my birthday, at least until domestic fireworks were banned the year I turned 8. Now only trained personnel can run fireworks.


Which given the season in Australia, is a darned good thing- I wish our fireworks ban had held- it seems to be all types ablazing again, here- how are you Heather- you are up late- I am just up a bit early! Ringo has not even followed me through so he must be very sleepy!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good see you appreciated and the relationship healing. Hope it continues. 


sugarsugar said:


> Yep, she actually asked me if I would knit some things! I didnt think she would even like knitted baby clothes as a lot of young ones dont seem to use them any more.


----------



## jknappva

Finally almost caught up with the posts from the weekend.
I've sure missed everyone.
Julie, loved seeing the pictures of your family's home and your childhood home..plus you memories...you definitely should write down your memories.
Sorry that Charlotte had a set-back. I hope it's minor and she'll soon be back to healing.
Sorry that Marianne hasn't heard anything from her tests. I know she's on pins and needles waiting.
For everyone else who's suffering and healing slowly, my prayers are always with you.
Zoe and Shirley, I remember that you both got snow. If you have to go out, pleast be careful. Driving in the snow and ice has never been one of my best accomplishments.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Grannypeg said:


> I think I can get a picture on here of sweet, little Pierre. He is a real cutie.


Welcome to the big world, Pierre. I hope it treats you well!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning June, Caren, Julie and others that may be lurking. June hope you are okay; hadn't noticed you posting much the past few days.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Finishing up my coffee and then out to the health food store. They always look at me strange when I purchase gluten...so many want gluten free now days. The whole wheat bread recipe I like to use needs gluten (unless one of you know an alternative)and I am determined to make some today.
Have taken a whole chicken out of the freezer too. Not sure what I'll do with it yet but will most likely just pop it in the crock pot. Last one I cooked that way I ended up with 3 different meals from it; very economical.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Finally almost caught up with the posts from the weekend.
> I've sure missed everyone.
> Julie, loved seeing the pictures of your family's home and your childhood home..plus you memories...you definitely should write down your memories.
> Sorry that Charlotte had a set-back. I hope it's minor and she'll soon be back to healing.
> Sorry that Marianne hasn't heard anything from her tests. I know she's on pins and needles waiting.
> For everyone else who's suffering and healing slowly, my prayers are always with you.
> Zoe and Shirley, I remember that you both got snow. If you have to go out, pleast be careful. Driving in the snow and ice has never been one of my best accomplishments.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Hi! how are you?


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning June, Caren, Julie and others that may be lurking. June hope you are okay; hadn't noticed you posting much the past few days.


Good morning, Gwen!


----------



## Marianne818

Good Morning :-D :-D 
I have so much to say to everyone.. but rather than go into a gazillion long novel.. :roll: I'll just say how much I have missed everyone and want to thank you all for your prayers for me and my family. Still no results but the doc is making rounds this morning and who knows, maybe I'll get the phone call today. If not I'll call again at 3:30, LOL.. yep, I've been calling to check  

I thought about trying to catch up on reading even this weeks posts, but at 58 pages and counting I thought I'll just keep up from here as often as I can.

I am okay.. throat hurts, well not the inside so much as the outside today.. these things are making my neck and jaw hurt, swallowing is a pain at times and I get headaches, loose my voice if I talk for very long... hmm guess that's about all the symptoms :roll: I have slept almost the entire weekend, I guess yesterday was the longest.. woke up at 6 am.. let the dogs out.. tended to mom.. sat down at 8.. fell asleep till 1 pm.. then went to bed at 9.. woke up at 1 said no way and went back to sleep till 5:45 this morning.. 

So, I hope I am back.. may not be here everyday.. but will do my best to stay caught up on all the news and the goodies that are posted!!
Know that this group means so very much to me.. would name names but all that have sent the messages, Sandi the card is beautiful and I have it here on my desk. I am so blessed to have such wonderful friends.. my family of brother's and sisters that make my life so wonderful!!
Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Gweniepooh said:


> Finishing up my coffee and then out to the health food store. They always look at me strange when I purchase gluten...so many want gluten free now days. The whole wheat bread recipe I like to use needs gluten (unless one of you know an alternative)and I am determined to make some today.
> Have taken a whole chicken out of the freezer too. Not sure what I'll do with it yet but will most likely just pop it in the crock pot. Last one I cooked that way I ended up with 3 different meals from it; very economical.


Love your new picture Gwen!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :-D :-D
> I have so much to say to everyone.. but rather than go into a gazillion long novel.. :roll: I'll just say how much I have missed everyone and want to thank you all for your prayers for me and my family. Still no results but the doc is making rounds this morning and who knows, maybe I'll get the phone call today. If not I'll call again at 3:30, LOL.. yep, I've been calling to check
> 
> I thought about trying to catch up on reading even this weeks posts, but at 58 pages and counting I thought I'll just keep up from here as often as I can.
> 
> I am okay.. throat hurts, well not the inside so much as the outside today.. these things are making my neck and jaw hurt, swallowing is a pain at times and I get headaches, loose my voice if I talk for very long... hmm guess that's about all the symptoms :roll: I have slept almost the entire weekend, I guess yesterday was the longest.. woke up at 6 am.. let the dogs out.. tended to mom.. sat down at 8.. fell asleep till 1 pm.. then went to bed at 9.. woke up at 1 said no way and went back to sleep till 5:45 this morning..
> 
> So, I hope I am back.. may not be here everyday.. but will do my best to stay caught up on all the news and the goodies that are posted!!
> Know that this group means so very much to me.. would name names but all that have sent the messages, Sandi the card is beautiful and I have it here on my desk. I am so blessed to have such wonderful friends.. my family of brother's and sisters that make my life so wonderful!!
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


hello, darling lady- good to see you!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a blustery Surrey. We have had some big branches off the trees in the road but we are all ok except there is now a load of leaves in the pond.
> 
> I'm afraid I am way behind and won't be catching up much today as it is WI Knitting group this morning and then we are out to lunch with the family as they are on half term.
> 
> Healing hugs to those who and need them and I hope everyone has a good week.
> 
> In the meantime Monday photos.....


Thanks for all the photos over the weekend and for these. Glad you only had nuisance twigs and leaves from the storm. I heard on our tv that there had been two deaths. One of a 14 yr old that was swept out to sea while swimming...I didn't realize it was still warm enough in GB for swimming! The other was a 17 yr old who was killed while sleeping when a tree fell on her house! I think the young man swept out to sea was in Brighton. Hope there isn't more damage.
JUnek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/ evening from a very wet Great Bend. It rained most of the night.
> 
> Today's coffee and tea


Lovely coffee. I'm not much of a tea drinker unless it's iced. But loved the tea cosy!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818

Lurker 2 said:


> hello, darling lady- good to see you!


Hello dear Julie!!! Is good to be back for sure :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Oh dear. There is a bad cold going around. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I took some photos of our trees. Think ours have hit peak finally. Funny, the Fingerlakes is already past peak. Next week the leaves will probably be gone. I took the red trees from the deck as I was in slippers and enlarged it. Came out grainy and I think almost looks like a painting.


Beautiful fall color!!! Our leaves have just started turning...just a little scattered in the tops of the trees...but western VA in the mountains are about at their peak.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Good morning, Shirley. It's always good to be missed. But it was a sad weekend....filled with family and a funeral so I wasn't online again until late last night trying to catch up.
I'm so hoping the move to Vancouver Island is really in your future. It will be good to get away from the snow.IS this snowfall early for you?
Only once do I remember us having a snowfall in late November. It doesn't happen often and we usually don't even have it in Dec. But every once in a while, we'll have an odd snowfall that early.
Love your sweater...you are so brave and daring with your own designs. I've started a bottom up sweater where the directions are just the percentages given for each part. This is the 3rd one I've made like this but I'm always nervous that I'll get the percentages wrong...even with the little calculator!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning. Not much planned for the day...DH has the day off, but DGS is in pre-school so it's just the two of us. He's taking his 1967 Chevy convertible up to our friends with a barn to store it for the winter---always a harbinger that the seasons are changing. I have another doctor's appointment this afternoon...almost done with all of them...my usual annual exams and I'm so thankful that they are no longer at 3 mos. or 6 mos. intervals and are now called routine or screenings rather than treatments.

Good to see you, Marianne....prayers continuing and hope you hear soon of remedy. Also, good to hear that you are safe in the UK; so sad about the deaths caused by the storm.

Love the scenery photos---we don't see much of mountains or deserts here in the Chicagoland. Thanks for the coffee, Caren. That's always a great way to start my day.

Shirley...your cinnamon rolls sound good and don't you dare think less for using frozen dough...my mom, the greatest baker I've known, switched to making her famous cinnamon rolls from the frozen dough also; very few of us knew her secret. I make monkey bread from frozen dough, but sometimes just want the very old fashioned brioche sweet bread dough in cinnamon roll form. Cheerios for me this a.m.


----------



## Lurker 2

Further to the images from facebook!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning June, Caren, Julie and others that may be lurking. June hope you are okay; hadn't noticed you posting much the past few days.


As I told posted a little earlier, the weekend was filled with family and a funeral so I had no time to be online. I sure did miss everyone. So I've caught up now on all the doings over the weekend.
Are you feeling better and getting your strength back? I'll be so glad when you hear something from Marianne and, hopefully, can post good results from her tests!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi! how are you?


Hi, JUlie. I'm fine now that this weekend is past!!
I saw earlier that you said you'd rested so much you couldn't sleep. That's better than being so tired you can't sleep. I've had that happen a few times, but not recently. I loved seeing the pictures of your family home and areas of Scotland where you grew up. Scotland and England are definitely in my genes!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :-D :-D
> I have so much to say to everyone..
> 
> My dear Marianne....you have been much missed. I'm glad you managed to get some sleep and rest over the weekend. I hope you hear from the dr today and that it's good news.
> Know that you and your mom and Cindy are always in my prayers.
> Hugs, sister of my heart.
> JuneK


----------



## Marianne818

jknappva said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning :-D :-D
> I have so much to say to everyone..
> 
> My dear Marianne....you have been much missed. I'm glad you managed to get some sleep and rest over the weekend. I hope you hear from the dr today and that it's good news.
> Know that you and your mom and Cindy are always in my prayers.
> Hugs, sister of my heart.
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you June... I've missed you and all my friends here on the KTP!!! You are always in my prayers also..
> Lots of hugs for you also my Sister!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Thank you, and you as well. How are you doing today? I am a but stuffy and sore sinuses. Off to the dr's today I think. A little sore and achy, going to lay down for another half hour or so. Check back in later on.


Ditto, it's the weather, feel better :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> As I told posted a little earlier, the weekend was filled with family and a funeral so I had no time to be online. I sure did miss everyone. So I've caught up now on all the doings over the weekend.
> Are you feeling better and getting your strength back? I'll be so glad when you hear something from Marianne and, hopefully, can post good results from her tests!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


So sorry to hear of your weekend- was it a good wake? for a life well lived? or was it one that took you by surprise?- I am sorry I must have sped read through the posts- as sometimes happens in 'catch up mode' , and may have missed something you posted!


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Oh dear. There is a bad cold going around. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I took some photos of our trees. Think ours have hit peak finally. Funny, the Fingerlakes is already past peak. Next week the leaves will probably be gone. I took the red trees from the deck as I was in slippers and enlarged it. Came out grainy and I think almost looks like a painting.


Yes!!!, both colors are awesome, if only you could find yearn that color. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Hi, JUlie. I'm fine now that this weekend is past!!
> I saw earlier that you said you'd rested so much you couldn't sleep. That's better than being so tired you can't sleep. I've had that happen a few times, but not recently. I loved seeing the pictures of your family home and areas of Scotland where you grew up. Scotland and England are definitely in my genes!!
> JuneK


There is a difference! BUT one does have to watch it does not become a vicious cycle! it is now 3-21a.m., here- which is my normal wake up point! But I don't have to bake bread with the frequency I had to for Fale- and at least the only being I wake is the one who I still think of as the puppy- but I will have to start adjusting that view of him- he was puppy to Rufus- but is maturing fast now he is on his own! 2 1/2 as of Friday last week.

Edit: I loved being back in Scotland- the country is so full of wonderful architecture- Maori built from materials that decayed- it was part of their ethos- some of the most ram-shackle buildings were highly tapu (sacred) because of who had lived there- but would be left just to decay back in to the earth, where they did have stone was as markers for the different plots in their extensive gardens- this the Archaeologists now realise a bit belatedly- one English trained Archaeologist did untold damage to very fragile sites because he insisted they had to be bull-dozed first.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Your trees are beautiful. A yarn in the darker colour would be so rich looking. I think a variegated would be really nice as well.


 :shock: yes!!!!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Spent too much of yesterday resting to sleep well tonight- but at least I don't feel weird with tiredness now! How is Luke?


Glad you feel better, have a blessed evening. :-D


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Finally almost caught up with the posts from the weekend.
> I've sure missed everyone.
> Julie, loved seeing the pictures of your family's home and your childhood home..plus you memories...you definitely should write down your memories.
> Sorry that Charlotte had a set-back. I hope it's minor and she'll soon be back to healing.
> Sorry that Marianne hasn't heard anything from her tests. I know she's on pins and needles waiting.
> For everyone else who's suffering and healing slowly, my prayers are always with you.
> Zoe and Shirley, I remember that you both got snow. If you have to go out, pleast be careful. Driving in the snow and ice has never been one of my best accomplishments.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Hey Girl, missed you. :-D how are you ?


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning.
> Shirley...your cinnamon rolls sound good and don't you dare think less for using frozen dough...my mom, the greatest baker I've known, switched to making her famous cinnamon rolls from the frozen dough also; very few of us knew her secret. I make monkey bread from frozen dough, but sometimes just want the very old fashioned brioche sweet bread dough in cinnamon roll form. Cheerios for me this a.m.


Thanks friend -- I can't knead bread any more and haven't been able to since my bad fall 3 years ago and the frozen dough works well for me. It actually is much easier.

As I mentioned - we are not fancy eaters at all -- I have always cooked for my family but this past 3 years since Pat's heart surgery we are much more careful with spices and things which don't agree with either of us -- this growing old is not much fun sometimes.

I just put up the blinds and it sure looks like winter - 
3 or 4 major accidents in the city showing on TV. People insist on driving like there is no snow or ice. It takes a few fender benders for people to pay attention.


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :-D :-D
> I have so much to say to everyone.. but rather than go into a gazillion long novel.. :roll: I'll just say how much I have missed everyone and want to thank you all for your prayers for me and my family. Still no results but the doc is making rounds this morning and who knows, maybe I'll get the phone call today. If not I'll call again at 3:30, LOL.. yep, I've been calling to check
> 
> I thought about trying to catch up on reading even this weeks posts, but at 58 pages and counting I thought I'll just keep up from here as often as I can.
> 
> I am okay.. throat hurts, well not the inside so much as the outside today.. these things are making my neck and jaw hurt, swallowing is a pain at times and I get headaches, loose my voice if I talk for very long... hmm guess that's about all the symptoms :roll: I have slept almost the entire weekend, I guess yesterday was the longest.. woke up at 6 am.. let the dogs out.. tended to mom.. sat down at 8.. fell asleep till 1 pm.. then went to bed at 9.. woke up at 1 said no way and went back to sleep till 5:45 this morning..
> 
> So, I hope I am back.. may not be here everyday.. but will do my best to stay caught up on all the news and the goodies that are posted!!
> Know that this group means so very much to me.. would name names but all that have sent the messages, Sandi the card is beautiful and I have it here on my desk. I am so blessed to have such wonderful friends.. my family of brother's and sisters that make my life so wonderful!!
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Right back at you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry to hear of your weekend- was it a good wake? for a life well lived? or was it one that took you by surprise?- I am sorry I must have sped read through the posts- as sometimes happens in 'catch up mode' , and may have missed something you posted!


It was good that most of the family was there. But it's always a sad occasion. Her life was sad in later years with a divorce that was not handled well and she had financial difficulties at a time in life when she shouldn't have. But she accomplished a lot. She and her older sister, who died earlier this year, both were registered nurses and served in the Air Force. Our family has always been close so it was sad to lose a loved one but it's always good to be able to share memories with family.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Glad you feel better, have a blessed evening. :-D


Darling Patches, this is actually very early morning! 3-30 am., to be exact! But you are allowed to not know my times of day- it gets so confusing to have me already in Tuesday! I have just been talking to Tessa in England where it is now 2-34 pm., Monday- when that was the only time change I needed to be aware of it was easy! but now I am trying to keep track of so many across the globe!


----------



## Pup lover

Marianne!!! So happy to see you here. Glad that you got some good rest, stop in as you can, its hard to keep up these days! Prayers continuing for you and your family. {{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Darling Patches, this is actually very early morning! 3-30 am., to be exact! But you are allowed to not know my times of day- it gets so confusing to have me already in Tuesday! I have just been talking to Tessa in England where it is now 2-34 pm., Monday- when that was the only time change I needed to be aware of it was easy! but now I am trying to keep track of so many across the globe!


 :shock: trying to get it.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It was good that most of the family was there. But it's always a sad occasion. Her life was sad in later years with a divorce that was not handled well and she had financial difficulties at a time in life when she shouldn't have. But she accomplished a lot. She and her older sister, who died earlier this year, both were registered nurses and served in the Air Force. Our family has always been close so it was sad to lose a loved one but it's always good to be able to share memories with family.
> Hugs,
> Junek


June, it is always hard to farewell- and death is always a surprise in that we don't know the Lord's timing. But I hope you are able to remember the good things too.

One has so many mixed emotions about funerals- I can relate to the sadness most closely with my Dad- but then I was also glad that his suffering was over- he had fractured the two top vertebrae, once upon a time that would have been an immediate death sentence, but we had him for a further 18 months, but he hated being in the rest-home, even if it was what was keeping him alive.
The most recent funeral here- I was glad to see the back of the person involved- just sorry for Fale that the family had to farewell someone they loved- Fale in particular had been allowed as a teenager to wash the baby's hair, as his sister's first born. Maybe the unmentionable one remembered more than I care to speak of here.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a difference! BUT one does have to watch it does not become a vicious cycle! it is now 3-21a.m., here- which is my normal wake up point! But I don't have to bake bread with the frequency I had to for Fale- and at least the only being I wake is the one who I still think of as the puppy- but I will have to start adjusting that view of him- he was puppy to Rufus- but is maturing fast now he is on his own! 2 1/2 as of Friday last week.
> 
> Edit: I loved being back in Scotland- the country is so full of wonderful architecture- Maori built from materials that decayed- it was part of their ethos- some of the most ram-shackle buildings were highly tapu (sacred) because of who had lived there- but would be left just to decay back in to the earth, where they did have stone was as markers for the different plots in their extensive gardens- this the Archaeologists now realise a bit belatedly- one English trained Archaeologist did untold damage to very fragile sites because he insisted they had to be bull-dozed first.


I know so well what you mean about thinking of Ringo as 'puppy' when at 2 1/1 yrs he's fully grown. Years ago we had a dog that was always referred to as Puppy, never called by his name. When I had to send him across the Rainbow Bridge, 12 yrs later, he was still Puppy and always will be in my memories!
For a while here in VA, people would demolish older homes, some of them from the early 1800's instead of renovating them. But later some of them were renovated and lived in. I was so glad to see it. Of course, our buildings are not really old compared to those in England and Scotland.
Hope you have a good day...give Ringo a scritch behind the ears!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Hey Girl, missed you. :-D how are you ?


Hey, darling. I'm doing well. How are you? I think you got all that rain the other week that we got and I know you're just as glad to see the sun as I am.
Has your weather turned really cold yet? Our temps are supposed to be in the mid 70's the end of this week. I can handle that a lot better than those 90 degree days.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> June, it is always hard to farewell- and death is always a surprise in that we don't know the Lord's timing. But I hope you are able to remember the good things too.
> 
> One has so many mixed emotions about funerals- I can relate to the sadness most closely with my Dad- but then I was also glad that his suffering was over- he had fractured the two top vertebrae, once upon a time that would have been an immediate death sentence, but we had him for a further 18 months, but he hated being in the rest-home, even if it was what was keeping him alive.
> The most recent funeral here- I was glad to see the back of the person involved- just sorry for Fale that the family had to farewell someone they loved- Fale in particular had been allowed as a teenager to wash the baby's hair, as his sister's first born. Maybe the unmentionable one remembered more than I care to speak of here.


I'm very fortunate that there weren't even any in-laws that I had strong feeling against but then I hadn't been through with them, what you'be been through with yur in-laws. My in-laws weren't in our lives much in the later years of my DH's life and after his death, I've lost touch to a certain extent with them. But all of his siblings died either before or after he did since he was the youngest son and both his mother and father were gone before he was.
My family I've always been close to and everyone is very caring. A lot to be thankful for because it's now always so!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar wrote:
Yep, she actually asked me if I would knit some things! I didnt think she would even like knitted baby clothes as a lot of young ones dont seem to use them any more.



Gweniepooh said:


> Good see you appreciated and the relationship healing. Hope it continues.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Big hello and a welcome back to you Marianne! Hugging you and keeping you in my prayers!
lol, my furnace keeps on putting out the heat! thank goodness for that! The floors are cold though and will continue to be until we get enough snow to bank around the foundation of the house.
Lucky is more of a cuddler now that the floors are cold!
hahhaha, I am keeping a pot of coffee going! Hot green tea too. Zoe


----------



## martina

Marianne818 said:


> Hello dear Julie!!! Is good to be back for sure :thumbup: :thumbup:


And welcome back from me, too. Thinking and praying for you, as have many on here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Finishing up my coffee and then out to the health food store. They always look at me strange when I purchase gluten...so many want gluten free now days. The whole wheat bread recipe I like to use needs gluten (unless one of you know an alternative)and I am determined to make some today.
> Have taken a whole chicken out of the freezer too. Not sure what I'll do with it yet but will most likely just pop it in the crock pot. Last one I cooked that way I ended up with 3 different meals from it; very economical.


So nice to see your smile on your avatar each day. I hope you are not smiling through the pain but starting to feel better. I know it takes time to heal so hope all is moving forward.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne, how wonderful to see your post. Have to go so will read it later but HELLO and Big Hugs.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Julie, how goes your book about your life? Just wanted to give you a word of caution, in case you had not thought of it. If you are going to be using anything that other people have sent you in PMs, then those things are copyrighted by the person who sent them. (This is confirmed by Administration). You would need permission from them to include them in your book. (You have had so much legal things in this past year, you don't need anything more to come around and bite you.) hugs, Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> These are going to be so cute - do they have a home yet??? For you perhaps????


They are for me--the second one is underway. I tried the first one on and it fits perfectly. YAY, and I am glad I took notes.

I have a lot of pages to catch up on...


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry to hear of your weekend- was it a good wake? for a life well lived?
> That reminds me of a letter I have, from my Mum, written by her uncle on her mother's side to his sister's husband who was my grandad and Mum's dad. Part of it, regarding his late wife' funeral reads , " Lots of people came. She was waked for two days."
> My sons think that is great, as do I .


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I know so well what you mean about thinking of Ringo as 'puppy' when at 2 1/1 yrs he's fully grown. Years ago we had a dog that was always referred to as Puppy, never called by his name. When I had to send him across the Rainbow Bridge, 12 yrs later, he was still Puppy and always will be in my memories!
> For a while here in VA, people would demolish older homes, some of them from the early 1800's instead of renovating them. But later some of them were renovated and lived in. I was so glad to see it. Of course, our buildings are not really old compared to those in England and Scotland.
> Hope you have a good day...give Ringo a scritch behind the ears!
> Junek


Scritch delivered! He is just about to have his 'pussy yum' [vindictive me- allowing him to get his own back against the cats that tease him- it is called 'possyum' sausage with a high percentage of (Australian) possum meat- they are a menace in our country- and so glad someone has had the sense to start making dogfood from them rather than poisoning them all] I should get hold of the company and suggest making dogmeat from the South Island's equally menacing rabbits!

I think of some beautiful old houses that I have seen from Virginia- I worked up a series of photographs on American Colonial style as part of my work at the School of Architecture in Wellington.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a blustery Surrey. We have had some big branches off the trees in the road but we are all ok except there is now a load of leaves in the pond.
> 
> I'm afraid I am way behind and won't be catching up much today as it is WI Knitting group this morning and then we are out to lunch with the family as they are on half term.
> 
> Healing hugs to those who and need them and I hope everyone has a good week.
> 
> In the meantime Monday photos.....


Really glad you all are okay with what sounds like minimal damage. Beautiful photos again this morning, Purple.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear of your weekend- was it a good wake? for a life well lived?
> That reminds me of a letter I have, from my Mum, written by her uncle on her mother's side to his sister's husband who was my grandad and Mum's dad. Part of it, regarding his late wife' funeral reads , " Lots of people came. She was waked for two days."
> My sons think that is great, as do I .
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot of good sense in being able to celebrate a life- as well as weep!
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

Patches39 said:


> Right back at you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{ Patches}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Marianne818

Pup lover said:


> Marianne!!! So happy to see you here. Glad that you got some good rest, stop in as you can, its hard to keep up these days! Prayers continuing for you and your family. {{{{Hugs}}}}


Will be impossible to keep up really, but now that Mom is doing crafts again, maybe she won't mind my typing.. LOL. We are having a "homemade" Christmas this year.. asking that we give what we can make for each other.. I know the boys won't be able too, but C, Mom, Gwen, Deb and I are working on projects for each other.

Cindi is busy working on a blog post.. then she has 2 articles for 2 different magazines to complete.. she is getting wonderful feedback on what has been published, so makes her excited to do more!


----------



## Marianne818

jknappva said:


> I'm very fortunate that there weren't even any in-laws that I had strong feeling against but then I hadn't been through with them, what you'be been through with yur in-laws. My in-laws weren't in our lives much in the later years of my DH's life and after his death, I've lost touch to a certain extent with them. But all of his siblings died either before or after he did since he was the youngest son and both his mother and father were gone before he was.
> My family I've always been close to and everyone is very caring. A lot to be thankful for because it's now always so!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


June, my condolences on your loss.. glad you are back home and that all went well for the services. Is always hard to loose a loved one.. {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{June}}}}}}}}}}}} I have missed you!!


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Big hello and a welcome back to you Marianne! Hugging you and keeping you in my prayers!
> lol, my furnace keeps on putting out the heat! thank goodness for that! The floors are cold though and will continue to be until we get enough snow to bank around the foundation of the house.
> Lucky is more of a cuddler now that the floors are cold!
> hahhaha, I am keeping a pot of coffee going! Hot green tea too. Zoe


Heavy wool socks for 5!!!! Did Gwen tell you I made a pair of socks???? They don't fit anyone here.. ROFL.. but hey I did finally understand what I was doing!! I have a sock on the needles now, but trying to finish a shawl for mom before I go back to it. 
Stay warm!! And please try to keep that cold air up there.. it's too soon to get this cold in the South :shock: :roll: :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

martina said:


> And welcome back from me, too. Thinking and praying for you, as have many on here.


Martina.. hope all is well with you and yours dear one :wink: is good to be back for sure :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Angora1 said:


> Marianne, how wonderful to see your post. Have to go so will read it later but HELLO and Big Hugs.


{{{{{{{{{{{{{Angora}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## sassafras123

Marine, what a treat to read your posts. Hope second pair of socks fit recipient and you find lovely shawl pattern for Mom. Hoping test results known soon and good news.
June, sorry for your loss and sadness at end of aunts life.
Need to play catchup on housework today. Three days sans sweeping/washing floors with three dogs and sandy back yard do not cut it.


----------



## Sorlenna

I've skimmed the posts--didn't feel that well yesterday so didn't turn on the computer but took a long nap mid-morning and then knitted while the football was on last night. 

I'm glad to see those who have been away back and posting.

I'm rather behind on housework as well; the oven needs cleaning for sure (made pizza yesterday and something got on the bottom, yuck, the smell). I'm going to try the vinegar/water "cook" to see what comes off (I hate oven cleaner with its heavy chemicals). 

Plus I need to do a solid vacuuming again and the kitchen is a bit disorderly (since grocery shopping is tomorrow, I need to put it in order this evening). For now it's the day job, though, as usual!

My commissions still aren't as far along as they should be, but that's my own fault as I got sidetracked--well, it's all one stitch at a time anyway. 

To all with snow, stay safe & warm, to all who need healing, may it comes soon, and to everyone, hugs & blessings. I'll catch up later as I can (I am hoping my laptop will be restored by tonight as well, which will make it a bit easier!).


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Scritch delivered! He is just about to have his 'pussy yum' [vindictive me- allowing him to get his own back against the cats that tease him- it is called 'possyum' sausage with a high percentage of (Australian) possum meat- they are a menace in our country- and so glad someone has had the sense to start making dogfood from them rather than poisoning them all] I should get hold of the company and suggest making dogmeat from the South Island's equally menacing rabbits!
> 
> I think of some beautiful old houses that I have seen from Virginia- I worked up a series of photographs on American Colonial style as part of my work at the School of Architecture in Wellington.


I'm sure it doesn't take the cats long to figure out that Ringo can't get to them!! 
As long as the wildlife is a nuisance, it's good that the meat is being used!
Yes, VA has some beautiful homes. It's just a shame that some of them were allowed to simply fall down from neglect. But I'm sure that's true in most countries!
June


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear of your weekend- was it a good wake? for a life well lived?
> That reminds me of a letter I have, from my Mum, written by her uncle on her mother's side to his sister's husband who was my grandad and Mum's dad. Part of it, regarding his late wife' funeral reads , " Lots of people came. She was waked for two days."
> My sons think that is great, as do I .
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like she was a well loved person and much missed!
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> June, my condolences on your loss.. glad you are back home and that all went well for the services. Is always hard to loose a loved one.. {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{June}}}}}}}}}}}} I have missed you!!


Oh, my dear....I've missed you so much and I'm sure everyone else has,too. Thank you for the hugs...can never have too many!
I'm glad to hear that your mom is more settled and is being crafty. Hope it makes life easier for you.
Cindy is becoming quite the celebrity!
Congratulate her for me!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Marine, what a treat to read your posts. Hope second pair of socks fit recipient and you find lovely shawl pattern for Mom. Hoping test results known soon and good news.
> June, sorry for your loss and sadness at end of aunts life.
> Need to play catchup on housework today. Three days sans sweeping/washing floors with three dogs and sandy back yard do not cut it.


Joy, thank you for the sympathy. Delighted to hear that you feel well enough to deal with the housework. If you're like me, when I'm sick, I don't care what the house looks like!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Hiya everyone,

Just popping in for a few seconds. I have had a lot of pain in my face but thought it was sinus. Went to the dentist and they said it is an infection starting. I have to be back there in about 20 minutes or so, they are pulling all the ones on the top on that side (maybe 4 teeth,they are all broken anyways).Today. I almost fainted but I guess it needs to be done so let's get it done. I came home to grab a shower and a bite to eat. I most likely won't be on the computer tonight. I am probably going to come home and go to bed. 

Love to you all.

Be in touch tomorrow probably.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> Just popping in for a few seconds. I have had a lot of pain in my face but thought it was sinus. Went to the dentist and they said it is an infection starting. I have to be back there in about 20 minutes or so, they are pulling all the ones on the top on that side (maybe 4 teeth,they are all broken anyways).Today. I almost fainted but I guess it needs to be done so let's get it done. I came home to grab a shower and a bite to eat. I most likely won't be on the computer tonight. I am probably going to come home and go to bed.
> 
> Love to you all.
> 
> Be in touch tomorrow probably.


My dear, please take care of yourself. I hope the infection is stopped in its tracks. Be careful and best of luck with the extractions! Take good care of yourself....you're precious to us!
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza

Hi All....we are back in Chicago...warm! The cottage is mostly buttoned up for winter. A few things left to do that DS and my older brother will finish in a couple of weeks.

I was not able to keep up with the KTP...tasks to be done, and I really pushed on knitting. I only have 10 more rows and I will have finished the baby blanket..wahoo! I'll send a picture of the finished product. A few rows back I somehow let several sts fall off the needle...ARRGHHH!! Luckily I was able to recover the sts and continue on...once I had calmed down! That occupied the good part of one day.

Yesterday was a chilly but often sunny day. One of our last tasks is to empty the refrigerator and wash all the parts. A very cold job! We divide up all the remaining food and pack it up. We will be eating lots of freezer gifts the next few days. Short ribs tonight, with roasted potatoes, acorn squash, & onions. Tomorrow is ham with peas & pasta.

Today will be full of going thruough weeks of mail, paying bills,knitting, and trying to catch up on the KTP.

FINALLY....toward the end of our time in Ohio, the fall colors began to come out. Much later, it seems. When the sun did shine it was beautiful...despite some really cold temperatures. We took a few pics.

I'll check in later...just wanted to get back in the loop.
I'm sure I've missed lots of news...prayers for all, high-fives for successes, soothing, healing vibes for those in need.
Carol il/oh


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Spent too much of yesterday resting to sleep well tonight- but at least I don't feel weird with tiredness now! How is Luke?


He's doing fine, into 'real' crawling now and pulling himself up on all the furniture. I don't think it will be long before he's walking. I can't believe he's almost a year old already.


----------



## KateB

So nice to hear from you again, Marianne!


----------



## jheiens

*Gwen* re KAP squares . . . .

I've had several contributors to the KAP squares collection ask if we wouldn't like to have a *slip stitch or single crochet edging on the perimeter of each square?*

I'm thinking that such edging stitches would make it much easier to join them all together.

If anyone has already finished squares, would it be possible for you to add such an edging? Any squares not already begun could incorporate such edge stitches.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

Just quickly....can't wait to read your posts, Marianne! Glad you are "back on"!  
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> He's doing fine, into 'real' crawling now and pulling himself up on all the furniture. I don't think it will be long before he's walking. I can't believe he's almost a year old already.


It is so exciting as they are about to take off- and it will be a 'take off' the next thing we will be hearing is how you have to run to keep up with him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123

Carol, thanks for pics.
June, yes feeling better. This is funny but found a wonderful solution to diarrhea by accident....chocolate. Feeling sorry for myself so delved into chocolate an it bound me up and had regular bm today.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> *Gwen* re KAP squares . . . .
> 
> I've had several contributors to the KAP squares collection ask if we wouldn't like to have a *slip stitch or single crochet edging on the perimeter of each square?*
> 
> I'm thinking that such edging stitches would make it much easier to join them all together.
> 
> If anyone has already finished squares, would it be possible for you to add such an edging? Any squares not already begun could incorporate such edge stitches.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Right - I will be slip stitching my edges!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Carol, thanks for pics.
> June, yes feeling better. This is funny but found a wonderful solution to diarrhea by accident....chocolate. Feeling sorry for myself so delved into chocolate an it bound me up and had regular bm today.


wow! what a brilliant solution!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> Hi All....we are back in Chicago...warm! The cottage is mostly buttoned up for winter. A few things left to do that DS and my older brother will finish in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I was not able to keep up with the KTP...tasks to be done, and I really pushed on knitting. I only have 10 more rows and I will have finished the baby blanket..wahoo! I'll send a picture of the finished product. A few rows back I somehow let several sts fall off the needle...ARRGHHH!! Luckily I was able to recover the sts and continue on...once I had calmed down! That occupied the good part of one day.
> 
> Yesterday was a chilly but often sunny day. One of our last tasks is to empty the refrigerator and wash all the parts. A very cold job! We divide up all the remaining food and pack it up. We will be eating lots of freezer gifts the next few days. Short ribs tonight, with roasted potatoes, acorn squash, & onions. Tomorrow is ham with peas & pasta.
> 
> Today will be full of going thruough weeks of mail, paying bills,knitting, and trying to catch up on the KTP.
> 
> FINALLY....toward the end of our time in Ohio, the fall colors began to come out. Much later, it seems. When the sun did shine it was beautiful...despite some really cold temperatures. We took a few pics.
> 
> I'll check in later...just wanted to get back in the loop.
> I'm sure I've missed lots of news...prayers for all, high-fives for successes, soothing, healing vibes for those in need.
> Carol il/oh


These are some lovely photos- good to have you online too!


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everyone, just checking in by cell phone so won't try to. Comment individually. We are headed home from Denver and Davids final visit with the surgeon so that workmanship comp can close out his file, got the all clear. We had soupy fog most of the way this morning. Glad to see that everyone seems to have weathered the storm and no major damage. Prayers for the families of any injured or deceased. Hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in by cell phone so won't try to. Comment individually. We are headed home from Denver and Davids final visit with the surgeon so that workmanship comp can close out his file, got the all clear. We had soupy fog most of the way this morning. Glad to see that everyone seems to have weathered the storm and no major damage. Prayers for the families of any injured or deceased. Hugs to all.


{{{{{{{{{{{hugs to Kaye}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> *Gwen* re KAP squares . . . .
> 
> I've had several contributors to the KAP squares collection ask if we wouldn't like to have a *slip stitch or single crochet edging on the perimeter of each square?*
> 
> I'm thinking that such edging stitches would make it much easier to join them all together.
> 
> If anyone has already finished squares, would it be possible for you to add such an edging? Any squares not already begun could incorporate such edge stitches.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sorry to be dim, but do you mean by slip stitch, not knitting the first and last stitch in each row?


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Sorry to be dim, but do you mean by slip stitch, not knitting the first and last stitch in each row?


all you need to do Kate, IMHO is slip either first or last stitch of each row- I find it easiest to do the first stitch!


----------



## Designer1234

jheiens said:


> *Gwen* re KAP squares . . . .
> 
> I've had several contributors to the KAP squares collection ask if we wouldn't like to have a *slip stitch or single crochet edging on the perimeter of each square?*
> 
> I'm thinking that such edging stitches would make it much easier to join them all together.
> 
> If anyone has already finished squares, would it be possible for you to add such an edging? Any squares not already begun could incorporate such edge stitches.
> 
> Ohio Joy


sounds like an excellent idea -- I will definitely do this -- I think it is a good requirement! I will add it to my copy.

I read it differently than Julie -- do you mean to slip stitch each corner only or slip stitch with a crochet hook around the whole edging. Just go into a space and with your hook bring the yarn up from the back and slip stitch it then into the next space - or a single crochet row around the whole square. The slip stitch would not take up much space if the block is finished. could you clarify? thanks Joy.

ps. Designer here again:

I just rethought what was meant by slip stitching - I think Julie is likely correct? I was thinking of going around the whole block with a slip stitch,(crochet) but you might have meant slip stitch the first stitch of each knitted row?

I had decided to crochet slip stitch around my blocks prior to this post as I find it is easier to join blocks.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> sounds like an excellent idea -- I will definitely do this -- I think it is a good requirement! I will add it to my copy.
> 
> I read it differently than Julie -- do you mean to slip stitch each corner only or slip stitch with a crochet hook around the whole edging. Just go into a space and with your hook bring the yarn up from the back and slip stitch it then into the next space - or a single crochet row around the whole square. The slip stitch would not take up much space if the block is finished. could you clarify? thanks Joy.
> --


~~~Okay...I certainly missed this. Can someone give me the page to see the original proposal of KAP squares? This week? Last week?
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Okay...I certainly missed this. Can someone give me the page to see the original proposal of KAP squares? This week? Last week?
> Carol il/oh


check with Shirley or Gwen, I have misplaced my own copy!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> check with Shirley or Gwen, I have misplaced my own copy!


It's on page 44.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Carol, thanks for pics.
> June, yes feeling better. This is funny but found a wonderful solution to diarrhea by accident....chocolate. Feeling sorry for myself so delved into chocolate an it bound me up and had regular bm today.


WOW!! Who would have thought?? Seems like chocolate is good for whatever ails you. My mother always said hard cheese would do that,too!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

Sorlenna said:


> It's on page 44.


I am no longer involved in the collection or the draw -- I am just doing 5 squares. so Ohio Joy is the one you talk to. She has kindly agreed to look after accepting all the squares.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in by cell phone so won't try to. Comment individually. We are headed home from Denver and Davids final visit with the surgeon so that workmanship comp can close out his file, got the all clear. We had soupy fog most of the way this morning. Glad to see that everyone seems to have weathered the storm and no major damage. Prayers for the families of any injured or deceased. Hugs to all.


Glad you traveled safely...good news one the final visit. Will David get any compensation from workmans comp?
I hate driving in fog.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

four people are casualties to the storms in Britain


----------



## Sorlenna

Designer1234 said:


> I am no longer involved in the collection or the draw -- I am just doing 5 squares. so Ohio Joy is the one you talk to. She has kindly agreed to look after accepting all the squares.


Oh, I thought she was looking for Gwen's post on the guidelines for making them--was that not right?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I thought she was looking for Gwen's post on the guidelines for making them--was that not right?


Shirley might have been referring to my post!


----------



## sassafras123

Lurker 2 said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{hugs to Kaye}}}}}}}}}}


Right on Julie, my hugs to Kaye too.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Right on Julie, my hugs to Kaye too.


For that matter why don't we have a group hug:

{{{{{{{{{{{{to all of us ,for whatever reason}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> For that matter why don't we have a group hug:
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{to all of us ,for whatever reason}}}}}}}}}}}}


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg

Lurker 2 said:


> For that matter why don't we have a group hug:
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{to all of us ,for whatever reason}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> Heavy wool socks for 5!!!! Did Gwen tell you I made a pair of socks???? They don't fit anyone here.. ROFL.. but hey I did finally understand what I was doing!! I have a sock on the needles now, but trying to finish a shawl for mom before I go back to it.
> Stay warm!! And please try to keep that cold air up there.. it's too soon to get this cold in the South :shock: :roll: :roll: :thumbup:


hahhaa, and if the cold air does arrive in your part of the country, then you need to make those socks up past your knees! 
Often first socks are only meant to be knitted so that the knitter can see/figure out how the magic of sock knitting all comes together! Congrats on the socks! Woooot for Gwenie for helping you to get the socks figured out! hugs, Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks

So glad to "see" you - We've been patiently waiting for your return!!! love to you and the household~~


Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :-D :-D
> I have so much to say to everyone.. but rather than go into a gazillion long novel.. :roll: I'll just say how much I have missed everyone and want to thank you all for your prayers for me and my family. Still no results but the doc is making rounds this morning and who knows, maybe I'll get the phone call today. If not I'll call again at 3:30, LOL.. yep, I've been calling to check
> 
> I thought about trying to catch up on reading even this weeks posts, but at 58 pages and counting I thought I'll just keep up from here as often as I can.
> 
> I am okay.. throat hurts, well not the inside so much as the outside today.. these things are making my neck and jaw hurt, swallowing is a pain at times and I get headaches, loose my voice if I talk for very long... hmm guess that's about all the symptoms :roll: I have slept almost the entire weekend, I guess yesterday was the longest.. woke up at 6 am.. let the dogs out.. tended to mom.. sat down at 8.. fell asleep till 1 pm.. then went to bed at 9.. woke up at 1 said no way and went back to sleep till 5:45 this morning..
> 
> So, I hope I am back.. may not be here everyday.. but will do my best to stay caught up on all the news and the goodies that are posted!!
> Know that this group means so very much to me.. would name names but all that have sent the messages, Sandi the card is beautiful and I have it here on my desk. I am so blessed to have such wonderful friends.. my family of brother's and sisters that make my life so wonderful!!
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> What a horrid thing for a teacher to say to a child. :thumbdown:


~~~I agree! What gets into people's heads??? :?: :?: :thumbdown:


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> For that matter why don't we have a group hug:
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{to all of us ,for whatever reason}}}}}}}}}}}}


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Ouch!! take care of yourself sweetie!


gagesmom said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> Just popping in for a few seconds. I have had a lot of pain in my face but thought it was sinus. Went to the dentist and they said it is an infection starting. I have to be back there in about 20 minutes or so, they are pulling all the ones on the top on that side (maybe 4 teeth,they are all broken anyways).Today. I almost fainted but I guess it needs to be done so let's get it done. I came home to grab a shower and a bite to eat. I most likely won't be on the computer tonight. I am probably going to come home and go to bed.
> 
> Love to you all.
> 
> Be in touch tomorrow probably.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Ouch!! take care of yourself sweetie!


ditto


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Hey, darling. I'm doing well. How are you? I think you got all that rain the other week that we got and I know you're just as glad to see the sun as I am.
> Has your weather turned really cold yet? Our temps are supposed to be in the mid 70's the end of this week. I can handle that a lot better than those 90 degree days.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Cool today about low 60's, but good just got in and enjoyed being out. Our weather seems to be running the same, 70's end of week. Sinuses like to act up this time of year, but it's OK, dealing with it. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Cool today about low 60's, but good just got in and enjoyed being out. Our weather seems to be running the same, 70's end of week. Sinuses like to act up this time of year, but it's OK, dealing with it. :-D


In my experience with sinuses there is no LIKE about it- I am sure you know by now what works for you! God Bless!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That sounds like an excellent idea Joy. Should that edging be included in the total 8" x 8" size or in addition to it? I'm thinking it should be included but you are the one joining the squares so you decide. Just post it and let me know.


jheiens said:


> *Gwen* re KAP squares . . . .
> 
> I've had several contributors to the KAP squares collection ask if we wouldn't like to have a *slip stitch or single crochet edging on the perimeter of each square?*
> 
> I'm thinking that such edging stitches would make it much easier to join them all together.
> 
> If anyone has already finished squares, would it be possible for you to add such an edging? Any squares not already begun could incorporate such edge stitches.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness Kaye...thick as pea soup I'd say! I'm sure you are being careful. Traveling mercies for you.


Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in by cell phone so won't try to. Comment individually. We are headed home from Denver and Davids final visit with the surgeon so that workmanship comp can close out his file, got the all clear. We had soupy fog most of the way this morning. Glad to see that everyone seems to have weathered the storm and no major damage. Prayers for the families of any injured or deceased. Hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds like an excellent idea Joy. Should that edging be included in the total 8" x 8" size or in addition to it? I'm thinking it should be included but you are the one joining the squares so you decide. Just post it and let me know.


when doing a slip stitch edge- I just work a slip stitch at the beginning of the row. Can we check with Joy what she would like- and if she has any preference for cast on/ cast off? I was not quite sure what Shirley mean't. Re what I think was her last post.


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> Will be impossible to keep up really, but now that Mom is doing crafts again, maybe she won't mind my typing.. LOL. We are having a "homemade" Christmas this year.. asking that we give what we can make for each other.. I know the boys won't be able too, but C, Mom, Gwen, Deb and I are working on projects for each other.
> 
> Cindi is busy working on a blog post.. then she has 2 articles for 2 different magazines to complete.. she is getting wonderful feedback on what has been published, so makes her excited to do more!


We have the same kind of Christmas, every year, it is so nice we can't wait to see what we have :-D Congrats to Cindi, you go girl!!!!! happy for her, good people get good things back. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Death toll from our Labour Day holiday 1 died on the roads- the lowest ever since records have been kept. 2 died on Mt Taranaki in a snow cave 200m from the summit, in conditions so bad the rescue helicopter could not get off ground and the Search and Rescue team had to turn back on Saturday night- the 2 on the summit had no locator with them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*edging on afghan squares* I have pmed jheiens and asked her to please post how she wants the edging on the squares done. It will be her call since she is after all the one graciously assembling them. Just be patient and when she posts then we can all follow her direction please. I will also add whatever she decides to the guidelines and repost them again.
Thanks for the enthusiasm and your patience. gwen


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> *edging on afghan squares* I have pmed jheiens and asked her to please post how she wants the edging on the squares done. It will be her call since she is after all the one graciously assembling them. Just be patient and when she posts then we can all follow her direction please. I will also add whatever she decides to the guidelines and repost them again.
> Thanks for the enthusiasm and your patience. gwen


Thanks Gwen!


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> Just popping in for a few seconds. I have had a lot of pain in my face but thought it was sinus. Went to the dentist and they said it is an infection starting. I have to be back there in about 20 minutes or so, they are pulling all the ones on the top on that side (maybe 4 teeth,they are all broken anyways).Today. I almost fainted but I guess it needs to be done so let's get it done. I came home to grab a shower and a bite to eat. I most likely won't be on the computer tonight. I am probably going to come home and go to bed.
> 
> Love to you all.
> 
> Be in touch tomorrow probably.


  Sorry to hear that I know how you feel, but from what I have learned of you, you are a strong cookie, you will be ok. praying for you, and with you in spirit. BIG HUG Sis.


----------



## gagesmom

Okay I am home and I am sooooooo happy that this is over and done with. Ended up being 4 teeth/roots that were extracted. Took almost 2 hours. Glad they are gone though. Only need 3 more teeth pulled and I can get my appt with the denturist.

It was infected and took a lot of novocaine to freeze me. We dropped off the prescriptions on the way home and I have to go back and get them. Just wanted to come home.

Anyways I will go for now. Can't wait for the prescriptions, so I can have a painkiller.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just took the bread out of the machine.....I'm drooling....honey whole wheat...while it cools slightly took a couple of pics of two small trees on our property....now to go slice the bread and spread it with butter.


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> Hi All....we are back in Chicago...warm! The cottage is mostly buttoned up for winter. A few things left to do that DS and my older brother will finish in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I was not able to keep up with the KTP...tasks to be done, and I really pushed on knitting. I only have 10 more rows and I will have finished the baby blanket..wahoo! I'll send a picture of the finished product. A few rows back I somehow let several sts fall off the needle...ARRGHHH!! Luckily I was able to recover the sts and continue on...once I had calmed down! That occupied the good part of one day.
> 
> Yesterday was a chilly but often sunny day. One of our last tasks is to empty the refrigerator and wash all the parts. A very cold job! We divide up all the remaining food and pack it up. We will be eating lots of freezer gifts the next few days. Short ribs tonight, with roasted potatoes, acorn squash, & onions. Tomorrow is ham with peas & pasta.
> 
> Today will be full of going thruough weeks of mail, paying bills,knitting, and trying to catch up on the KTP.
> 
> FINALLY....toward the end of our time in Ohio, the fall colors began to come out. Much later, it seems. When the sun did shine it was beautiful...despite some really cold temperatures. We took a few pics.
> 
> I'll check in later...just wanted to get back in the loop.
> I'm sure I've missed lots of news...prayers for all, high-fives for successes, soothing, healing vibes for those in need.
> Carol il/oh


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: welcome back


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so exciting as they are about to take off- and it will be a 'take off' the next thing we will be hearing is how you have to run to keep up with him!!!!!!!!!


Ditto, the fun part. :-D


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Carol, thanks for pics.
> June, yes feeling better. This is funny but found a wonderful solution to diarrhea by accident....chocolate. Feeling sorry for myself so delved into chocolate an it bound me up and had regular bm today.


Yaaaaaaaa, so happy, another answered prayer. :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Just took the bread out of the machine.....I'm drooling....honey whole wheat...while it cools slightly took a couple of pics of two small trees on our property....now to go slice the bread and spread it with butter.


I am drooling drooling right along with you! Now you must share your recipe with us! I need to make this. What size is your loaf? My loaf comes out as a 1 1/2 lb loaf. (I use 2 teaspoons yeast, 2 cups white flour, 2tbsp sugar, 1tsp salt, 1 tbsp. oil, 3/4 cup water.) Zoe


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> four people are casualties to the storms in Britain


 :-( sending prayers up for them.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> For that matter why don't we have a group hug:
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{to all of us ,for whatever reason}}}}}}}}}}}}


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> all you need to do Kate, IMHO is slip either first or last stitch of each row- I find it easiest to do the first stitch!


Thanks Julie!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> In my experience with sinuses there is no LIKE about it- I am sure you know by now what works for you! God Bless!


LOL LOL ditto


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Death toll from our Labour Day holiday 1 died on the roads- the lowest ever since records have been kept. 2 died on Mt Taranaki in a snow cave 200m from the summit, in conditions so bad the rescue helicopter could not get off ground and the Search and Rescue team had to turn back on Saturday night- the 2 on the summit had no locator with them.


 :shock: Oh My.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Okay I am home and I am sooooooo happy that this is over and done with. Ended up being 4 teeth/roots that were extracted. Took almost 2 hours. Glad they are gone though. Only need 3 more teeth pulled and I can get my appt with the denturist.
> 
> It was infected and took a lot of novocaine to freeze me. We dropped off the prescriptions on the way home and I have to go back and get them. Just wanted to come home.
> 
> Anyways I will go for now. Can't wait for the prescriptions, so I can have a painkiller.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Okay I am home and I am sooooooo happy that this is over and done with. Ended up being 4 teeth/roots that were extracted. Took almost 2 hours. Glad they are gone though. Only need 3 more teeth pulled and I can get my appt with the denturist.
> 
> It was infected and took a lot of novocaine to freeze me. We dropped off the prescriptions on the way home and I have to go back and get them. Just wanted to come home.
> 
> Anyways I will go for now. Can't wait for the prescriptions, so I can have a painkiller.


Another answered prayer  rest healing angel being sent to you.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Just took the bread out of the machine.....I'm drooling....honey whole wheat...while it cools slightly took a couple of pics of two small trees on our property....now to go slice the bread and spread it with butter.


On my way, yum, trees are just beautiful, great colors.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Oh Sweetie. I'm so sorry for you. Been there and all I can say is it'll be alright in the end. Promise. Just imagine that we are all there holding your hand and praying with you. . Just go with it.
Trisha



gagesmom said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> Just popping in for a few seconds. I have had a lot of pain in my face but thought it was sinus. Went to the dentist and they said it is an infection starting. I have to be back there in about 20 minutes or so, they are pulling all the ones on the top on that side (maybe 4 teeth,they are all broken anyways).Today. I almost fainted but I guess it needs to be done so let's get it done. I came home to grab a shower and a bite to eat. I most likely won't be on the computer tonight. I am probably going to come home and go to bed.
> 
> Love to you all.
> 
> Be in touch tomorrow probably.


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, my software for fixing my laptop arrived, so we'll see how that goes later. I really don't want to have any more trouble with it!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Hi Gwenie: Let's hope Sam gets this recipie now that he has the machine. I'm so happy he likes it and will use it.
Trisha



Gweniepooh said:


> Just took the bread out of the machine.....I'm drooling....honey whole wheat...while it cools slightly took a couple of pics of two small trees on our property....now to go slice the bread and spread it with butter.


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Cool today about low 60's, but good just got in and enjoyed being out. Our weather seems to be running the same, 70's end of week. Sinuses like to act up this time of year, but it's OK, dealing with it. :-D


I thought you were close enough in Philadelphia to have similar weather..well, at least, for now. When you get winter snow, we'll probably get just rain.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Death toll from our Labour Day holiday 1 died on the roads- the lowest ever since records have been kept. 2 died on Mt Taranaki in a snow cave 200m from the summit, in conditions so bad the rescue helicopter could not get off ground and the Search and Rescue team had to turn back on Saturday night- the 2 on the summit had no locator with them.


I always wonder why people go up in the mountains in dangerous weather. Guess I'm just not adventerous!!
Plus they endanger those who have to attempt to rescue them. 
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

what a day - spent almost all morning at Heidi's gabbing - then a lovely phone call and a short nap - cut short by my need to babysit Bentley while Heidi went to pick up the boys - they always want to play for a while with their friends. 

Bentley was sleeping but woke up five minutes after Heidi left. isn't that always the way - thank goodness she had fixed a bottle for me - and he did chow down. he was smiling and happy when she got home.

for gab - fixed myself four servings of instant mashed potatoes - then a friend of Heidi's showed up and I came home. 

tried to win a game of hearts but someone ran the deck twice in a row - I came in second. bah!

a lovely day - 58° - bright sun - have the door open for a while - air the place out. Thursday they are calling for temperatures in the midsixties - and of course rain - just in time for trick or treat.

best get busy here and catch up.

sam


----------



## iamsam

it really is a lovely little town sandy - I had a good time the times I was there. they had this lovely little bakery - wonder how many pounds I gained eating there. lol

sam



Sandy said:


> I have been to Leavenworth for the tree lighting and also the year after for Christmas. It is absolutely gorgeous with snow and lights. Here are some pictures of Leavenworth during those times.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Okay I am home and I am sooooooo happy that this is over and done with. Ended up being 4 teeth/roots that were extracted. Took almost 2 hours. Glad they are gone though. Only need 3 more teeth pulled and I can get my appt with the denturist.
> 
> It was infected and took a lot of novocaine to freeze me. We dropped off the prescriptions on the way home and I have to go back and get them. Just wanted to come home.
> 
> Anyways I will go for now. Can't wait for the prescriptions, so I can have a painkiller.


Bless your heart. I know just how you feel. In years past, I've had a couple of teeth pulled with PAIN because the novocaine wouldn't work. The last one, it kicked in when I was home. Getting teeth pulled is no fun!!
Glad it's almost over for you. Hope you get your painkiller soon.
Hugs
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Just took the bread out of the machine.....I'm drooling....honey whole wheat...while it cools slightly took a couple of pics of two small trees on our property....now to go slice the bread and spread it with butter.


Yum! Your bread looks delish!!! Since I'm the only one who eats the bread here, I have to freeze about 1/2 of the loaf or it would go bad before I eat it all.
Our trees are just beginning to get a little color.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

what a great picture of the royals.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Two, rather different images from Facebook


----------



## RookieRetiree

Now I know why they say chocolate is good for you!!



sassafras123 said:


> Carol, thanks for pics.
> June, yes feeling better. This is funny but found a wonderful solution to diarrhea by accident....chocolate. Feeling sorry for myself so delved into chocolate an it bound me up and had regular bm today.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> all you need to do Kate, IMHO is slip either first or last stitch of each row- I find it easiest to do the first stitch!


...and my two cents...the last stitch of the previous row is knitted.


----------



## iamsam

I want yarn like the deepest red in the top picture - beautiful pictures daralene - thanks for sharing. our trees are not near that vibrant.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Oh dear. There is a bad cold going around. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I took some photos of our trees. Think ours have hit peak finally. Funny, the Fingerlakes is already past peak. Next week the leaves will probably be gone. I took the red trees from the deck as I was in slippers and enlarged it. Came out grainy and I think almost looks like a painting.


----------



## iamsam

wow Marianne - you made my day - so good to hear from you.

sam

what causes the outside of your throat to hurt?



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :-D :-D
> I have so much to say to everyone.. but rather than go into a gazillion long novel.. :roll: I'll just say how much I have missed everyone and want to thank you all for your prayers for me and my family. Still no results but the doc is making rounds this morning and who knows, maybe I'll get the phone call today. If not I'll call again at 3:30, LOL.. yep, I've been calling to check
> 
> I thought about trying to catch up on reading even this weeks posts, but at 58 pages and counting I thought I'll just keep up from here as often as I can.
> 
> I am okay.. throat hurts, well not the inside so much as the outside today.. these things are making my neck and jaw hurt, swallowing is a pain at times and I get headaches, loose my voice if I talk for very long... hmm guess that's about all the symptoms :roll: I have slept almost the entire weekend, I guess yesterday was the longest.. woke up at 6 am.. let the dogs out.. tended to mom.. sat down at 8.. fell asleep till 1 pm.. then went to bed at 9.. woke up at 1 said no way and went back to sleep till 5:45 this morning..
> 
> So, I hope I am back.. may not be here everyday.. but will do my best to stay caught up on all the news and the goodies that are posted!!
> Know that this group means so very much to me.. would name names but all that have sent the messages, Sandi the card is beautiful and I have it here on my desk. I am so blessed to have such wonderful friends.. my family of brother's and sisters that make my life so wonderful!!
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Just got pictures of the house in Saw creek estate, in Bushkill, Pa. Went with my DD, to close up the house for the winter. Color nice, love the place,
Photos of house, and lake across from house,


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming your way melody - hopefully a good rest will set everything to rights by morning.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> Just popping in for a few seconds. I have had a lot of pain in my face but thought it was sinus. Went to the dentist and they said it is an infection starting. I have to be back there in about 20 minutes or so, they are pulling all the ones on the top on that side (maybe 4 teeth,they are all broken anyways).Today. I almost fainted but I guess it needs to be done so let's get it done. I came home to grab a shower and a bite to eat. I most likely won't be on the computer tonight. I am probably going to come home and go to bed.
> 
> Love to you all.
> 
> Be in touch tomorrow probably.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures carol - thanks for sharing.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Hi All....we are back in Chicago...warm! The cottage is mostly buttoned up for winter. A few things left to do that DS and my older brother will finish in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I was not able to keep up with the KTP...tasks to be done, and I really pushed on knitting. I only have 10 more rows and I will have finished the baby blanket..wahoo! I'll send a picture of the finished product. A few rows back I somehow let several sts fall off the needle...ARRGHHH!! Luckily I was able to recover the sts and continue on...once I had calmed down! That occupied the good part of one day.
> 
> Yesterday was a chilly but often sunny day. One of our last tasks is to empty the refrigerator and wash all the parts. A very cold job! We divide up all the remaining food and pack it up. We will be eating lots of freezer gifts the next few days. Short ribs tonight, with roasted potatoes, acorn squash, & onions. Tomorrow is ham with peas & pasta.
> 
> Today will be full of going thruough weeks of mail, paying bills,knitting, and trying to catch up on the KTP.
> 
> FINALLY....toward the end of our time in Ohio, the fall colors began to come out. Much later, it seems. When the sun did shine it was beautiful...despite some really cold temperatures. We took a few pics.
> 
> I'll check in later...just wanted to get back in the loop.
> I'm sure I've missed lots of news...prayers for all, high-fives for successes, soothing, healing vibes for those in need.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

that is a soupy mess - will be good to know you are home safe and sound. how far are you from Denver?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in by cell phone so won't try to. Comment individually. We are headed home from Denver and Davids final visit with the surgeon so that workmanship comp can close out his file, got the all clear. We had soupy fog most of the way this morning. Glad to see that everyone seems to have weathered the storm and no major damage. Prayers for the families of any injured or deceased. Hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam

I always slip the first st wyif and always knit the last stitch - whenever I knit anything I usually include two salvage sts.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> all you need to do Kate, IMHO is slip either first or last stitch of each row- I find it easiest to do the first stitch!


----------



## iamsam

yummy looking bread gwen -

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just took the bread out of the machine.....I'm drooling....honey whole wheat...while it cools slightly took a couple of pics of two small trees on our property....now to go slice the bread and spread it with butter.


----------



## iamsam

I will take a picture of the next loaf - lexi was hoping to have fresh bread today - maybe tomorrow.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi Gwenie: Let's hope Sam gets this recipie now that he has the machine. I'm so happy he likes it and will use it.
> Trisha


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming your way melody - hopefully a good rest will set everything to rights by morning.
> 
> sam


And, now it's done, it will never need doing again! That's what I always told myself.  Feel better soon!


----------



## iamsam

is this just a summer home - think I would live there year around - such beautiful surroundings.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Just got pictures of the house in Saw creek estate, in Bushkill, Pa. Went with my DD, to close up the house for the winter. Color nice, love the place,
> Photos of house, and lake across from house,


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> is this just a summer home - think I would live there year around - such beautiful surroundings.
> 
> sam


Yes, raised the kids there, every summer. They loved it but all moved away. I love it, the steps are a bit much now.


----------



## sassafras123

Patches, your summer home is beautiful. Is it in the Poconos?


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> How fantastic for you. This might help you get excited about being a grandma as well. Has she given you any idea what type of things she wants. Is she keeping well?


She seems to keeping well, but I havent seen her much. She still hasnt come for a talk, she says she wants to have and raise the baby here, but she hasnt been here to start sorting through her stuff or anything. I hope she doesnt just think she is going to turn up at nine months!! She is starting to show now.. 16 weeks. I cant say I am excited... I am worried how this will all turn out. Neither of them have their lives on track at all, but I am managing to stay calm... self preservation is working at the moment.


----------



## nicho

Angora1 said:


> Oh dear. There is a bad cold going around. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I took some photos of our trees. Think ours have hit peak finally. Funny, the Fingerlakes is already past peak. Next week the leaves will probably be gone. I took the red trees from the deck as I was in slippers and enlarged it. Came out grainy and I think almost looks like a painting.


Beautiful photos! Love those colours.


----------



## dollyclaire

PurpleFi said:


> It was my mother's favourite colour and she used to wear it occassionally. When she died in 1995 I started wearing it and gradually it has taken over my wardrobe. Makes getting dressed in the morning very easy as everything matches. :thumbup:


Perhaps that is what I should think of doing, I am the bane of my young sister's life when it comes to colours. I am not colour blind but I do have a problem with shades of colour. They were fascinated with this at the Eye Hospital in Glasgow when I had to go there a number of years ago. I lost count of the number of times I had to do the colour test, there was always another doctor would appear to see what was what with it and then he would go and then another. I was convinced they were looking at me doing it and then going and telling a colleague that there was this strange woman who has not got a clue about shades of colour and then the colleague was coming to see if it was true ! Lol my young sister came to stay with me after DH died and she went through my wardrobe and literally left me with the clothes I was standing in! I had lost a lot of weight and they were too big for me. We went shopping and she was appalled at what I thought went colour wise. Mind you I can remember my late DH saying to me many a time when I was dressed ready to go out that I would need to go and change my top as it clashed with my skirt/trousers lol lol


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, Its 9am and I thought I would jump in to see if Marianne has her results. I have seen her post, but nothing else yet. Back later. Have a good day/night.


----------



## dollyclaire

Grannypeg said:


> I think I can get a picture on here of sweet, little Pierre. He is a real cutie.


Oh he is lovely, sending wishes for happy and healthy life and best wishes for mum that she will soon be back on her feet.


----------



## dollyclaire

Re Vitamin friends
Kate that is just perfect for the TP , thanks for posting. I will be healthy as I have a dose of Vitamin F every morning and evening lol lol


----------



## dollyclaire

Designer1234 said:


> I spent the day working on my orangy, peachy sweater -- it is coming along quite well. I put the collar on and like it. I promised pictures of the WIP's so here is #2. I think I will like it.


Very nice, love the colour contrasts, well done, look forward to the finished item.


----------



## dollyclaire

Lurker 2 said:


> hello, darling lady- good to see you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: lovely to see Marianne posting


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> For that matter why don't we have a group hug:
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{to all of us ,for whatever reason}}}}}}}}}}}}


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness Kaye...thick as pea soup I'd say! I'm sure you are being careful. Traveling mercies for you.


Which is what I made for supper today! Split pea,and ham soup. Much more fun than what you drove in Kaye!


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Patches, your summer home is beautiful. Is it in the Poconos?


Yes, my most happy place. :-D
(Bad grammar) :roll:


----------



## dollyclaire

AZ Sticks said:


> Ouch!! take care of yourself sweetie!


Gagesmom, hope you feel good tomorrow, will be thinking of you, you will have your lovely smile sooner rather than later.


----------



## dollyclaire

Gweniepooh said:


> *edging on afghan squares* I have pmed jheiens and asked her to please post how she wants the edging on the squares done. It will be her call since she is after all the one graciously assembling them. Just be patient and when she posts then we can all follow her direction please. I will also add whatever she decides to the guidelines and repost them again.
> Thanks for the enthusiasm and your patience. gwen


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Glad you traveled safely...good news one the final visit. Will David get any compensation from workmans comp?
> I hate driving in fog.
> JuneK


Thank you Julie and Sassafrass for the hugs. 
June, it was foggy the whole trip, with misty rain that finally started freezing on the top of the windshield and side mirrors on the way home. Roads weren't bad at all, just the people on them. lol. 
Condolences on the loss of your family member. 
Getting caught up now.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> For that matter why don't we have a group hug:
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{to all of us ,for whatever reason}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'll go for that!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness Kaye...thick as pea soup I'd say! I'm sure you are being careful. Traveling mercies for you.


Was thinking about Darowil and Rookies foggy walkes in London while driving in it.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Okay I am home and I am sooooooo happy that this is over and done with. Ended up being 4 teeth/roots that were extracted. Took almost 2 hours. Glad they are gone though. Only need 3 more teeth pulled and I can get my appt with the denturist.
> 
> It was infected and took a lot of novocaine to freeze me. We dropped off the prescriptions on the way home and I have to go back and get them. Just wanted to come home.
> 
> Anyways I will go for now. Can't wait for the prescriptions, so I can have a painkiller.


Oh my, I bet you need a painkiller after that, but at least it's done now and that much closer to having it all finished.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Well, my software for fixing my laptop arrived, so we'll see how that goes later. I really don't want to have any more trouble with it!


Hope this works. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Just got pictures of the house in Saw creek estate, in Bushkill, Pa. Went with my DD, to close up the house for the winter. Color nice, love the place,
> Photos of house, and lake across from house,


Beautiful!!


----------



## cmaliza

Miss Pam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


mmmmm....liked that group hug! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> that is a soupy mess - will be good to know you are home safe and sound. how far are you from Denver?
> 
> sam


It was soupy alright, but David handled it beautifully.  Said it's worse trying to drive a Semi in it.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Which is what I made for supper today! Split pea,and ham soup. Much more fun than what you drove in Kaye!


Oh yum, I love split pea and ham soup. I think maybe I'll make a pot the next time David is on the road for a couple days, he is not fond of split pea soup whatsoever. 
I'd rather eat it than drive in it, that's for sure. lol


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Just got pictures of the house in Saw creek estate, in Bushkill, Pa. Went with my DD, to close up the house for the winter. Color nice, love the place,
> Photos of house, and lake across from house,


Beautiful!!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Zoe this is a 2 lb loaf and the recipe comes from The Bread Lover's Bread Machine Cookbook. I'll give you the amts. for both size loaves 1 1/2 and 2 lb.
Honey Whole Wheat Bread 1 1/2 lb loaf
1/3 c water
1/2 c milk
1/4 c honey
1 large egg
1 tbls butter cut into pieces

2 c bread flour (I was out & use plain flour)
1 c whole wheat flour
1 tbls plus 1 tsp gluten
2 tsp salt

2 1/4 tsp SAF yeast or or 2 3/4 tsp bread machine yeast

FOR A 2 LB LOAF

1/2 c water
2/3 c milk
1/3 c honey
1 large egg\
1 1/2 tbls butter cut into pieces

2 2/3 c bread flour
1 1/3 c whole wheat flour
1 tbls plus 2 tsps gluten
2 1/2 tsp salt

1 tbls SAF yeast or 1 tbls plus 1/2 tsp bread machine yeast

Place all ingredients in the pan according to the order in the manufacturer's instructions. Set crust on medium and program for the basic cycle; press start (This recipe is not suitable for use the the delay cycle.

When the baking cycle ends, immediately remove the bread from the pan and place it on a rack. Let cool to room temperature before slicing
2=5mmdpns]I am drooling drooling right along with you! Now you must share your recipe with us! I need to make this. What size is your loaf? My loaf comes out as a 1 1/2 lb loaf. (I use 2 teaspoons yeast, 2 cups white flour, 2tbsp sugar, 1tsp salt, 1 tbsp. oil, 3/4 cup water.) Zoe [/quote]


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Julie and Sassafrass for the hugs.
> June, it was foggy the whole trip, with misty rain that finally started freezing on the top of the windshield and side mirrors on the way home. Roads weren't bad at all, just the people on them. lol.
> Condolences on the loss of your family member.
> Getting caught up now.


Thank you, Kaye. The healing has started as it always does after the funeral. Seems like between the death and the funeral, everything is in limbo!
So glad you got home safely. HAd to be miserable driving in it! Even though the roads weren't bad, I'm sure the idiot drivers made it dangerous. I think that happens everywhere.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

OOPS! A Gwenie!
Junek


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe this is a 2 lb loaf and the recipe comes from The Bread Lover's Bread Machine Cookbook. I'll give you the amts. for both size loaves 1 1/2 and 2 lb.
> Honey Whole Wheat Bread 1 1/2 lb loaf
> 1/3 c water
> 1/2 c milk
> 1/4 c honey
> 1 large egg
> 1 tbls butter cut into pieces
> 
> 2 c bread flour (I was out & use plain flour)
> 1 c whole wheat flour
> 1 tbls plus 1 tsp gluten
> 2 tsp salt
> 
> 2 1/4 tsp SAF yeast or or 2 3/4 tsp bread machine yeast
> 
> FOR A 2 LB LOAF
> 
> 1/2 c water
> 2/3 c milk
> 1/3 c honey
> 1 large egg\
> 1 1/2 tbls butter cut into pieces
> 
> 2 2/3 c bread flour
> 1 1/3 c whole wheat flour
> 1 tbls plus 2 tsps gluten
> 2 1/2 tsp salt
> 
> 1 tbls SAF yeast or 1 tbls plus 1/2 tsp bread machine yeast
> 
> Place all ingredients in the pan according to the order in the manufacturer's instructions. Set crust on medium and program for the basic cycle; press start (This recipe is not suitable for use the the delay cycle.
> 
> When the baking cycle ends, immediately remove the bread from the pan and place it on a rack. Let cool to room temperature before slicing
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am drooling drooling right along with you! Now you must share your recipe with us! I need to make this. What size is your loaf? My loaf comes out as a 1 1/2 lb loaf. (I use 2 teaspoons yeast, 2 cups white flour, 2tbsp sugar, 1tsp salt, 1 tbsp. oil, 3/4 cup water.) Zoe
Click to expand...

Thank you! Sounds yummy yummy! I shall have to pull a Gwenie on this recipe, and make it many times! hmmm, I will call this Gwenie's Bread! Zoe


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum, I love split pea and ham soup. I think maybe I'll make a pot the next time David is on the road for a couple days, he is not fond of split pea soup whatsoever.
> I'd rather eat it than drive in it, that's for sure. lol


I'm with DAvid....never liked it but my DH and children loved it!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

You read my mind Sam....I'd want to be there year round myself....what a lovely home and surroundings.


thewren said:


> is this just a summer home - think I would live there year around - such beautiful surroundings.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe this is a 2 lb loaf and the recipe comes from The Bread Lover's Bread Machine Cookbook. I'll give you the amts. for both size loaves 1 1/2 and 2 lb.
> Honey Whole Wheat Bread 1 1/2 lb loaf
> 1/3 c water
> 1/2 c milk
> 1/4 c honey
> 1 large egg
> 1 tbls butter cut into pieces
> 
> 2 c bread flour (I was out & use plain flour)
> 1 c whole wheat flour
> 1 tbls plus 1 tsp gluten
> 2 tsp salt
> 
> 2 1/4 tsp SAF yeast or or 2 3/4 tsp bread machine yeast
> 
> FOR A 2 LB LOAF
> 
> 1/2 c water
> 2/3 c milk
> 1/3 c honey
> 1 large egg\
> 1 1/2 tbls butter cut into pieces
> 
> 2 2/3 c bread flour
> 1 1/3 c whole wheat flour
> 1 tbls plus 2 tsps gluten
> 2 1/2 tsp salt
> 
> 1 tbls SAF yeast or 1 tbls plus 1/2 tsp bread machine yeast
> 
> Place all ingredients in the pan according to the order in the manufacturer's instructions. Set crust on medium and program for the basic cycle; press start (This recipe is not suitable for use the the delay cycle.
> 
> When the baking cycle ends, immediately remove the bread from the pan and place it on a rack. Let cool to room temperature before slicing
> 2=5mmdpns]I am drooling drooling right along with you! Now you must share your recipe with us! I need to make this. What size is your loaf? My loaf comes out as a 1 1/2 lb loaf. (I use 2 teaspoons yeast, 2 cups white flour, 2tbsp sugar, 1tsp salt, 1 tbsp. oil, 3/4 cup water.) Zoe


[/quote]

This is the book I use also Gwen! Today i made the 100% whole wheat bread,(pg 124) lifted the lid about 4 inches off the machine had to take the pan out put it on a cookie sheet standing and baked in the oven. Machine said it still had an hour and a half to go! Who know how big it would have gotten. Lol. Our favorite so far is the italian whole wheat on pg 234. Have made this 5 times never lasts more than 2 days, make sure you start it early though takes most of a day to make, is still soft and just as good the next day too.

Edit - makes great garlic bread!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Just took the bread out of the machine.....I'm drooling....honey whole wheat...while it cools slightly took a couple of pics of two small trees on our property....now to go slice the bread and spread it with butter.


That looks so good Gwen- did someone lift the machine out of the cupboard for you?


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> I always slip the first st wyif and always knit the last stitch - whenever I knit anything I usually include two salvage sts.
> 
> sam


That is what I always do too, Sam. 
Just to let all know that the t.v arrived about 7pm. They took the old one, fixed up the new one to the sky box and DVD and it is working fine. However the estate agent didn't even call ,let alone turn up. I am not pleased to say the least. 
My friend Val called and we will meet up this Thursday providing the weather is ok and more importantly her leg has stopped hurting. She thinks it is sciatica and will be going to the physio if it isn't better soon. Her dr. S are re organising and getting an appt is difficult to say the least. Even worse they are all different locums so no continuity. 
So, after waiting in all day I am now strangely very tired . Prayers for all in need. Best wishes to those having a good time.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> You read my mind Sam....I'd want to be there year round myself....what a lovely home and surroundings.


I stayed there one year, and it is lovely but to much snow, beautiful but...... :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I always wonder why people go up in the mountains in dangerous weather. Guess I'm just not adventerous!!
> Plus they endanger those who have to attempt to rescue them.
> JuneK


The two who had the locator got off the mountain safely- the two who died were experienced and well equipped apart from not having a locator- but conditions were just too extreme.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what a great picture of the royals.
> 
> sam


I noticed the Queen's shoulders are definitely bowing- she is not as upright as she once was- this was clear in the video as she entered St James' Palace.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> ...and my two cents...the last stitch of the previous row is knitted.


I agree!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Just got pictures of the house in Saw creek estate, in Bushkill, Pa. Went with my DD, to close up the house for the winter. Color nice, love the place,
> Photos of house, and lake across from house,


Wow! that is quite something!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> She seems to keeping well, but I havent seen her much. She still hasnt come for a talk, she says she wants to have and raise the baby here, but she hasnt been here to start sorting through her stuff or anything. I hope she doesnt just think she is going to turn up at nine months!! She is starting to show now.. 16 weeks. I cant say I am excited... I am worried how this will all turn out. Neither of them have their lives on track at all, but I am managing to stay calm... self preservation is working at the moment.


That is so vital, the keeping the self-preservation going!


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> Perhaps that is what I should think of doing, I am the bane of my young sister's life when it comes to colours. I am not colour blind but I do have a problem with shades of colour. They were fascinated with this at the Eye Hospital in Glasgow when I had to go there a number of years ago. I lost count of the number of times I had to do the colour test, there was always another doctor would appear to see what was what with it and then he would go and then another. I was convinced they were looking at me doing it and then going and telling a colleague that there was this strange woman who has not got a clue about shades of colour and then the colleague was coming to see if it was true ! Lol my young sister came to stay with me after DH died and she went through my wardrobe and literally left me with the clothes I was standing in! I had lost a lot of weight and they were too big for me. We went shopping and she was appalled at what I thought went colour wise. Mind you I can remember my late DH saying to me many a time when I was dressed ready to go out that I would need to go and change my top as it clashed with my skirt/trousers lol lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: We all have DIFFERENT blessings.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> This is the book I use also Gwen! Today i made the 100% whole wheat bread,(pg 124) lifted the lid about 4 inches off the machine had to take the pan out put it on a cookie sheet standing and baked in the oven. Machine said it still had an hour and a half to go! Who know how big it would have gotten. Lol. Our favorite so far is the italian whole wheat on pg 234. Have made this 5 times never lasts more than 2 days, make sure you start it early though takes most of a day to make, is still soft and just as good the next day too.
> 
> Edit - makes great garlic bread!


Dawn, do you mean the Honey loaf for the garlic bread?


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> That is what I always do too, Sam.
> Just to let all know that the t.v arrived about 7pm. They took the old one, fixed up the new one to the sky box and DVD and it is working fine. However the estate agent didn't even call ,let alone turn up. I am not pleased to say the least.
> My friend Val called and we will meet up this Thursday providing the weather is ok and more importantly her leg has stopped hurting. She thinks it is sciatica and will be going to the physio if it isn't better soon. Her dr. S are re organising and getting an appt is difficult to say the least. Even worse they are all different locums so no continuity.
> So, after waiting in all day I am now strangely very tired . Prayers for all in need. Best wishes to those having a good time.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

sugarsugar said:


> She seems to keeping well, but I havent seen her much. She still hasnt come for a talk, she says she wants to have and raise the baby here, but she hasnt been here to start sorting through her stuff or anything. I hope she doesnt just think she is going to turn up at nine months!! She is starting to show now.. 16 weeks. I cant say I am excited... I am worried how this will all turn out. Neither of them have their lives on track at all, but I am managing to stay calm... self preservation is working at the moment.


We are here for you, it probably won't all be peaches and cream. But we pray she will gain the maturity needed. It is hard.


----------



## Spider

My sympathies to you June. We have missed you.
Marianne, so glad to have you back with us, you have been missed, also.
Gagesmom, hope the pain goes away. Not a fun day for sure.
Lucky you Sam getting to babysit.
Sewed all day it was wonderful. Working on quilts to donate to a woman's shelter.
Kaye, glad you made it home safe and sound.
Gwen the bread is so tempting!! Might have to make some.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Dawn* Just read the Italian Whole Wheat on 234...think I'll go put in the sponge starter now and make it for tomorrow...really sounds great. Thanks for the tip. I started to do the whole wheat on 124 put found the honey in the cupboard before the molasses so I did the honey whole wheat. I agree that it is a great book. Do you know if you can substitute olive oil for the canola oil in the recipes? I want to make the Old Fashioned Raisin Bread on pg 437.

* Julie* I believe Dawn meant the Italian bread recipe. Would you like me to post the Italian bread recipe she referred to?


Pup lover said:


> This is the book I use also Gwen! Today i made the 100% whole wheat bread,(pg 124) lifted the lid about 4 inches off the machine had to take the pan out put it on a cookie sheet standing and baked in the oven. Machine said it still had an hour and a half to go! Who know how big it would have gotten. Lol. Our favorite so far is the italian whole wheat on pg 234. Have made this 5 times never lasts more than 2 days, make sure you start it early though takes most of a day to make, is still soft and just as good the next day too.
> 
> Edit - makes great garlic bread!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> *Dawn* Just read the Italian Whole Wheat on 234...think I'll go put in the sponge starter now and make it for tomorrow...really sounds great. Thanks for the tip. I started to do the whole wheat on 124 put found the honey in the cupboard before the molasses so I did the honey whole wheat. I agree that it is a great book. Do you know if you can substitute olive oil for the canola oil in the recipes? I want to make the Old Fashioned Raisin Bread on pg 437.
> 
> * Julie* I believe Dawn meant the Italian bread recipe. Would you like me to post the Italian bread recipe she referred to?


that would be great- thanks Gwen! especially if you could post the weights for the different sizes!

perhaps I mean cups- excuse me I am very tired at the moment.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think I'd rather be walking than driving.



Poledra65 said:


> Was thinking about Darowil and Rookies foggy walkes in London while driving in it.


----------



## Designer1234

Spider said:


> We are here for you, it probably won't all be peaches and cream. But we pray she will gain the maturity needed. It is hard.


Maybe, as she 'plans' on coming home, you might suggest she comes or meets you some where so that plans can be made and guidelines set out - before she moves in on you? I hope you will give that some thought (ask me how I know that the guidelines have to be set before the move in.) She might not be too happy as no guidelines is much more along what she would like, I would think. Ask me how I know.

We had an agreement with one of ours before he moved back in after a disaster the first time. It was less tense as he had signed an agreement. We put it on a business like situation. We also made it clear that the line was there - that it was our house, and therefore our rules.

just a thought. I know how stressful the worry is -- I just ask you to think over how you want to deal with it but remember it is your home -- she is going to be a tennant or a visitor - to your home. It isn't my business but I hate for you to be overwhelmed with her feeling she can do what she wants when she wants, and still expect so much from you. My prayers and best wishes are with you. We are all here for you and backing you up completely. You are not alone. pep talk !!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here is the Italian Whole Wheat Bread recipe that PupLover(Dawn) referred to when we were talking about The Bread Lover's Bread Machine Cookbook

For 1 1/2 lb loaf
For the sponge start:
1 1/3 c water
1 1/8 c bread flour
3/4 c whole wheat flour
1/4 tsp SAF yeast or bread machine yeast

"To make the sponge starter, place the starter ingredients in the bbread pan Program for the dough cycle and set timer for 10 minutes. When timer rings, press Stop and unplug the machine. Let the sponge sit in the machine for 4 hours or as long as overnight. The environment will be nice and warm"

For the Dough
1 c bread flour
1 tbls sugar
1 tbls gluten
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 3/4 tsp SAF yeast or 2 1/4 tsp bread machine yeast

Yellow cornmeal, for sprinkling

"To make the dough, place all the dough ingredients in the bread pan with the sponge. Program for the Dough cycle; press Start. The dough ball will be very moist, tacky, and smooth. Turn the dough out onto a clean work surface, shape into a tight round. Place on the baking sheet, cover loosely with plastic wrap, and let rise at room temperature until almost tripled in bulk, 1 to 1 1/2 hours.

Twenty minutes before baking,place a baking stone on a rack in the lower third of the oven and preheat to 450 F. 

Slash the surface of the loaf once down the center, no deeper than 1/2 inch, using a sharp knife. Place the basking sheet directly on the hot stone in the oven. Reduce the oven temperature to 425 F. Bake for 35-40 minutes, until golden brown and the top sounds hollow when tapped. The loaf will not be very dark brown due to the wheat flour and small amt of sugar. Cool the loaf directly on the rack for at least 20 minites before slicing and serving."


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have no idea what the weights would be...sorry.


Lurker 2 said:


> that would be great- thanks Gwen! especially if you could post the weights for the different sizes!
> 
> perhaps I mean cups- excuse me I am very tired at the moment.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Shirley might have been referring to my post!


I was- as it is for theKAP it is better for someone who is attending to look after it and I am so far away. It was just a thought and I am glad that it is going to happen.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL...now that I've typed that last recipe I'm tired...may wait until tomorrow night to make the sponge for it and have it on Wed. with spaghetti...LOL

*UPDATE ON AFGHAN EDGING* Got a PM from jheiens and she has stated either a slip stitch edge on the knits and a single crochet on the crocheted squares will work well.

I will add this to the guidelines and ...yep post it again.
Since some of us won't do this square until later I will periodically post the information. If anyone has any questions or needs the guidelines please feel free to PM me or email me and I'll make sure to repost.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Guidelines for Afghan for KAP 2014*

First let me say what a wonderful idea Shirley and Martina have had about this project. This afghan will be the prize in a drawing that will be held for those attending the the Knit-a-Palooza 2014. Hopefully this will give those unable to attend an opportunity to participate somewhat virtually. *jheiens (Ohio Joy)* will be heading this up. She will keep me in the loop so I know how things are going.

* PLEASE FOLLOW THE GUIDELINES BELOW

1. ANYONE of the KTP may send in a square(s) for the afghan
2. Squares must be 8 inches x 8 inches (20.3 cm x 20.3 cm) . This is a time where SIZE DOES MATTER!!! Please put either a slip stitch edge on the knits and a single crochet on the crocheted squares will work well. If you have any questions about this PM jheiens.
3. Yarn must be acrylic and US worsted weight; UK acceptable weight would be 8-10 ply or aran weight
4. YOU choose the pattern
5. You choose the color(s)
6. Contributors may send in from 1 to no more than 5 squares; DO NOT JOIN THE SQUARES PLEASE
7. knit or crochet
8. Strict DEADLINE... All squares need to be received by jheiens no later than june 1, 2014
9. It is the contributors responsibility to PM jheiens (ohio joy) and obtain her mailing address. No address is to be posted on the website for security/privacy concerns.

Ohio Joy (jheiens) will be assembling the afghan which is a HUGE task and one greatly appreciated.

It is my understanding that some have already given their name to Shirley about sending in a square. She will forward those names to jheines. To make it easier for jheines (Ohio Joy) please don't just post this info on teaparty...PM jheiens your intentions to contribute It will be critical that everyone adhere to the deadline. I can not emphasize this enough please.*


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds like an excellent idea Joy. Should that edging be included in the total 8" x 8" size or in addition to it? I'm thinking it should be included but you are the one joining the squares so you decide. Just post it and let me know.


It should be included in the 8'' x 8'' of the square but if you've already finished crochet squares we might be able to fudge a bit. Remember, I said "a bit". Let's not push your faith in my abilities!! lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> when doing a slip stitch edge- I just work a slip stitch at the beginning of the row. Can we check with Joy what she would like- and if she has any preference for cast on/ cast off? I was not quite sure what Shirley mean't. Re what I think was her last post.


Let us include the slipped first stitch or the sc stitches in the overall 8'' x 8'' size. Okay, crafters?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

jheiens said:


> It should be included in the 8'' x 8'' of the square but if you've already finished crochet squares we might be able to fudge a bit. Remember, I said "a bit". Let's not push your faith in my abilities!! lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Gottcha Joy! sorry Julie - you were right. Once again I always do things differently and never even thought about the slip first stitch each row. that will work well. I hope lots of people will sign up and keep Joy really really busy!!!! :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## Bulldog

Cathy, will post on here. This was a copy righted pattern, But Debbie Macomber gave it freely in the back of one of her books. Can't remember which one. If you press down on Control Button and move your mouse up or down you should be able to get it. If not let me know and I will type the directions and email it to you. Much Love Betty


----------



## flyty1n

Thanking you for the bread recipes..time to get out my own bread machine..perhaps tomorrow is the day. I was so glad to hear from Marianne and also Gagesmom..hope you are feeling better. I can't imagine so many extractions at once..must be miserable. I am most fortunate as still have all my own teeth..gold and zirconium crowns, but still all there. I hope that your new dentures will be a perfect fit so you will be comfortable eating. 
Cold weather is moving in..we are to have a storm by morning travel to work. Prayers for healing and health for those in need.


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> *Dawn* Just read the Italian Whole Wheat on 234...think I'll go put in the sponge starter now and make it for tomorrow...really sounds great. Thanks for the tip. I started to do the whole wheat on 124 put found the honey in the cupboard before the molasses so I did the honey whole wheat. I agree that it is a great book. Do you know if you can substitute olive oil for the canola oil in the recipes? I want to make the Old Fashioned Raisin Bread on pg 437.
> 
> * Julie* I believe Dawn meant the Italian bread recipe. Would you like me to post the Italian bread recipe she referred to?


Gwen, I usually sub ''classico'' olive oil (not EVOO) in baking, in general. And I have a guide for using canola or olive oil instead of solid shortening or butter if preferred.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

June, so sorry for your loss.

Marianne, just a joy to see you here but don't over do it. We certainly think of you every day and love knowing how you are but at the same time we totally understand you need rest and time away...Any time you can though we love hearing from you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful aga stove.
> 
> sam


Yes, the first thing I noticed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> Just popping in for a few seconds. I have had a lot of pain in my face but thought it was sinus. Went to the dentist and they said it is an infection starting. I have to be back there in about 20 minutes or so, they are pulling all the ones on the top on that side (maybe 4 teeth,they are all broken anyways).Today. I almost fainted but I guess it needs to be done so let's get it done. I came home to grab a shower and a bite to eat. I most likely won't be on the computer tonight. I am probably going to come home and go to bed.
> 
> Love to you all.
> 
> Be in touch tomorrow probably.


Hope they get the infection under control. What a shame as you were doing so well. It isn't easy going through this and hugs dear. I do hope you can get some more rest.


----------



## sugarsugar

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :-D :-D
> I have so much to say to everyone.. but rather than go into a gazillion long novel.. :roll: I'll just say how much I have missed everyone and want to thank you all for your prayers for me and my family. Still no results but the doc is making rounds this morning and who knows, maybe I'll get the phone call today. If not I'll call again at 3:30, LOL.. yep, I've been calling to check
> 
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi there! Good to see you on here even if you can only manage now and then.  We have really missed you. Gosh you must have been so exhausted to sleep that much. HUGS and thinking of you a lot. Take care. ((((((((HUGS))))))))))


----------



## jheiens

Designer1234 said:


> Gottcha Joy! sorry Julie - you were right. Once again I always do things differently and never even thought about the slip first stitch each row. that will work well. I hope lots of people will sign up and keep Joy really really busy!!!! :thumbup: :shock:


Thanks a bunch, Shirley, for that last remark. lololol

Ohio Joy

If I were to win the lottery, I'd send Tim to you for a spell if you think I need busy added to my days. just kidding


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Dawn, do you mean the Honey loaf for the garlic bread?


No the italian loaf I spoke of. Will post tomorrow if it is wanted.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> *Dawn* Just read the Italian Whole Wheat on 234...think I'll go put in the sponge starter now and make it for tomorrow...really sounds great. Thanks for the tip. I started to do the whole wheat on 124 put found the honey in the cupboard before the molasses so I did the honey whole wheat. I agree that it is a great book. Do you know if you can substitute olive oil for the canola oil in the recipes? I want to make the Old Fashioned Raisin Bread on pg 437.
> 
> * Julie* I believe Dawn meant the Italian bread recipe. Would you like me to post the Italian bread recipe she referred to?


I have used olive oil or smart balance which is a blend of olive, canola and something else i think.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It will be so much easier for you to have all squares at the 8 x 8 size....that's what I'll make....still planning on my design....something original!!



jheiens said:


> Let us include the slipped first stitch or the sc stitches in the overall 8'' x 8'' size. Okay, crafters?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> that would be great- thanks Gwen! especially if you could post the weights for the different sizes!
> 
> perhaps I mean cups- excuse me I am very tired at the moment.


If you want to post the italian receipt that would be great Gwen if not I will. I have to work all day tomorrow so wont be till late in the day before I can get it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Can you share the guide to exchange liquid oils for solid oils in breadmaking? I need to get some regular olive oil for cooking.



jheiens said:


> Gwen, I usually sub ''classico'' olive oil (not EVOO) in baking, in general. And I have a guide for using canola or olive oil instead of solid shortening or butter if preferred.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi Dawn....Gwen posted it a couple of pages back. Looks like a good one. I don't know what happened the last time I tried the bread machine...time to practice again tomorrow or next day.



Pup lover said:


> If you want to post the italian receipt that would be great Gwen if not I will. I have to work all day tomorrow so wont be till late in the day before I can get it.


----------



## jheiens

RookieRetiree said:


> It will be so much easier for you to have all squares at the 8 x 8 size....that's what I'll make....still planning on my design....something original!!


That sounds a wonderful idea, Jeanette. Looking forward to seeing it completed.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

Gwen thanks for posting that! Should have read further lol. Yesterday when i made this I was out of parchment paper, just sprayed my pan with Pam spray sprinkled a light coating of cornmeal and it was fine didnt stick at all. I have found with my oven it only takes about 15 minutes to cook and i do form a longer narrower loaf like the bakeries do.


----------



## NanaCaren

Thought I'd pop in for a minute and say hi. I have been getting last minute thing s finished up for Punkin Chinkin. We have to have a both of some type, I think I like what was built for it. Tomorrow it will have last minute touches added, get disassembled and loaded onto the trailer along with the rest of the catapult parts. Just finished painting a little bit ago. Now off to bed for some much needed sleep.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Perfect...I sure hope that show is televised here!! All the best wishes.



NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd pop in for a minute and say hi. I have been getting last minute thing s finished up for Punkin Chinkin. We have to have a both of some type, I think I like what was built for it. Tomorrow it will have last minute touches added, get disassembled and loaded onto the trailer along with the rest of the catapult parts. Just finished painting a little bit ago. Now off to bed for some much needed sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Let us include the slipped first stitch or the sc stitches in the overall 8'' x 8'' size. Okay, crafters?
> 
> Ohio Joy


That was what I was assuming!


----------



## jheiens

Rookie--I posted this before but God only knows when or where, because I certainly don't remember. The only problem I've had is getting the two sets of measurements to stay far enough apart so that you can read them when I post.

The measurements are specific:

for solids: // use: 
1tsp // 3/4 tsp

1TBSP // 2 1/4tsp

2TBSP // 4 1/2tsp or 1TBSP +1/2 TBSP

1/4cup // 3TBSP

1/3cup // 1/4cup

1/2cup // 1/4cup + 2TBSP

3/4cup // 1/2cup

1cup // 3/4cup

I've never had a bad result using this guide and I use it for nearly every baking recipe.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> If you want to post the italian receipt that would be great Gwen if not I will. I have to work all day tomorrow so wont be till late in the day before I can get it.


* Gwen or Pup lover*
I obviously did not explain myself well- I was meaning the 1 lb, 1 1/2 lb and 2 lb sizes, would be very useful. I had not expected a conversion to Imperial, or metric- that I can do!


----------



## gagesmom

10:30pm here and it has definately been a strange afternoon. I have dozed off and on but I am exhausted and am ready to get into bed. I have 3 different medications to take. Only 3 more teeth to have pulled and then I am going to be so happy to have my new teeth.

Thank you all for "holding my hand" and sending me soothing, calming, healing prayers. They are always much appreciated as you all are appreciated by me.

Good night and hugs to you all.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here and it has definately been a strange afternoon. I have dozed off and on but I am exhausted and am ready to get into bed. I have 3 different medications to take. Only 3 more teeth to have pulled and then I am going to be so happy to have my new teeth.
> 
> Thank you all for "holding my hand" and sending me soothing, calming, healing prayers. They are always much appreciated as you all are appreciated by me.
> 
> Good night and hugs to you all.


Good night Melody, Happy Dreams!


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Julie. You are a star. love and hugs to you (((hugs)))


Lurker 2 said:


> Good night Melody, Happy Dreams!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie. You are a star. love and hugs to you (((hugs)))


Hugs for you, dear!


----------



## Bulldog

Melody, I am so sorry I have missed your ordeal honey. Hang in there and take your meds. Those new teeth are going to be so very worth it all...Love Betty


----------



## Spider

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd pop in for a minute and say hi. I have been getting last minute thing s finished up for Punkin Chinkin. We have to have a both of some type, I think I like what was built for it. Tomorrow it will have last minute touches added, get disassembled and loaded onto the trailer along with the rest of the catapult parts. Just finished painting a little bit ago. Now off to bed for some much needed sleep.


You need some rest, my goodness girl , do you ever sit idle?? Is it still champagne day?


----------



## Spider

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here and it has definately been a strange afternoon. I have dozed off and on but I am exhausted and am ready to get into bed. I have 3 different medications to take. Only 3 more teeth to have pulled and then I am going to be so happy to have my new teeth.
> 
> Thank you all for "holding my hand" and sending me soothing, calming, healing prayers. They are always much appreciated as you all are appreciated by me.
> 
> Good night and hugs to you all.


Sleep tight dear one and it will be so wonderful when this is all done. You have been a trooper as my dad used to say to us!!!


----------



## Designer1234

jheiens said:


> Thanks a bunch, Shirley, for that last remark. lololol
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> If I were to win the lottery, I'd send Tim to you for a spell if you think I need busy added to my days. just kidding


If either of us won the lottery I would have Tim visit with me or go down and give you a hand. oh well. 
:shock: :shock:


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> That was what I was assuming!


You were right - I was off base completely-- oh well, that is nothing out of the ordinary. Glad you posted as I really would have led everyone astray. I was thinking of something put all around the block like the crochet sc .


----------



## Miss Pam

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here and it has definately been a strange afternoon. I have dozed off and on but I am exhausted and am ready to get into bed. I have 3 different medications to take. Only 3 more teeth to have pulled and then I am going to be so happy to have my new teeth.
> 
> Thank you all for "holding my hand" and sending me soothing, calming, healing prayers. They are always much appreciated as you all are appreciated by me.
> 
> Good night and hugs to you all.


I hope you get a really good night's sleep tonight. Healing vibes and hugs on their way.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> You were right - I was off base completely-- oh well, that is nothing out of the ordinary. Glad you posted as I really would have led everyone astray. I was thinking of something put all around the block like the crochet sc .


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Another beautiful facebook photo posted by Prince William.


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne, so good to see you!!! Missed you like crazy. Hope you hear back from the doc soon with great news. Glad mom is crafting, that is a very positive thing. 
Rest and tell C congratulations on her articles and such.
Hugs


----------



## iamsam

it just looks like a lovely place to hide away in - I would stay there year around.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Yes, raised the kids there, every summer. They loved it but all moved away. I love it, the steps are a bit much now.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd pop in for a minute and say hi. I have been getting last minute thing s finished up for Punkin Chinkin. We have to have a both of some type, I think I like what was built for it. Tomorrow it will have last minute touches added, get disassembled and loaded onto the trailer along with the rest of the catapult parts. Just finished painting a little bit ago. Now off to bed for some much needed sleep.


Oh Caren, that turned out beautifully!!! Doctor Who may want to hire you for set work if you don't watch out. lol. Hope you sleep well, you certainly deserve a nice glass of Champaign or wine and to put your feet up after that one. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here and it has definately been a strange afternoon. I have dozed off and on but I am exhausted and am ready to get into bed. I have 3 different medications to take. Only 3 more teeth to have pulled and then I am going to be so happy to have my new teeth.
> 
> Thank you all for "holding my hand" and sending me soothing, calming, healing prayers. They are always much appreciated as you all are appreciated by me.
> 
> Good night and hugs to you all.


Good night, hope you sleep well, it's almost over, are they going to do the other 3 at one time so you can get it over with? 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Julie that is a gorgeous pic of Diana and the boys. 

Well, I'm off to bed all. Hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening, it's been a long day so going to call it a day. 
Sweet dreams and hugs.


----------



## iamsam

I can tell most colors - but I tend to stick with two or three - blue, black, brown and grey - four colors. even then I end up clashing every so often. I tend to wear loud socks whether they match the outfit or not.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Perhaps that is what I should think of doing, I am the bane of my young sister's life when it comes to colours. I am not colour blind but I do have a problem with shades of colour. They were fascinated with this at the Eye Hospital in Glasgow when I had to go there a number of years ago. I lost count of the number of times I had to do the colour test, there was always another doctor would appear to see what was what with it and then he would go and then another. I was convinced they were looking at me doing it and then going and telling a colleague that there was this strange woman who has not got a clue about shades of colour and then the colleague was coming to see if it was true ! Lol my young sister came to stay with me after DH died and she went through my wardrobe and literally left me with the clothes I was standing in! I had lost a lot of weight and they were too big for me. We went shopping and she was appalled at what I thought went colour wise. Mind you I can remember my late DH saying to me many a time when I was dressed ready to go out that I would need to go and change my top as it clashed with my skirt/trousers lol lol


----------



## iamsam

ah - but it gets the point across so well.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Yes, my most happy place. :-D
> (Bad grammar) :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Julie that is a gorgeous pic of Diana and the boys.
> 
> Well, I'm off to bed all. Hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening, it's been a long day so going to call it a day.
> Sweet dreams and hugs.


Hugs, dear and pats all round to the menagerie!


----------



## iamsam

gwen - what would happen if you did not use the gluten?

sam

is there something else you could use?



Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe this is a 2 lb loaf and the recipe comes from The Bread Lover's Bread Machine Cookbook.


----------



## iamsam

with the cupboards stocked who would care how much it snowed. I would be too busy reading and knitting and taking naps and looking at the scenery and taking walks and knitting and and and and..........

it's good if you don't suffer from cabin fever. lol

sam



Patches39 said:


> I stayed there one year, and it is lovely but to much snow, beautiful but...... :-D


----------



## iamsam

definitely will print this out to keep in my cookbook joy - thanks for posting it again.

sam



jheiens said:


> Rookie--I posted this before but God only knows when or where, because I certainly don't remember. The only problem I've had is getting the two sets of measurements to stay far enough apart so that you can read them when I post.
> 
> The measurements are specific:
> 
> for solids: // use:
> 1tsp // 3/4 tsp
> 
> 1TBSP // 2 1/4tsp
> 
> 2TBSP // 4 1/2tsp or 1TBSP +1/2 TBSP
> 
> 1/4cup // 3TBSP
> 
> 1/3cup // 1/4cup
> 
> 1/2cup // 1/4cup + 2TBSP
> 
> 3/4cup // 1/2cup
> 
> 1cup // 3/4cup
> 
> I've never had a bad result using this guide and I use it for nearly every baking recipe.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

hope a good night's sleep will see you feel tons better.

sam

there is light at the end of the tunnel.



gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here and it has definately been a strange afternoon. I have dozed off and on but I am exhausted and am ready to get into bed. I have 3 different medications to take. Only 3 more teeth to have pulled and then I am going to be so happy to have my new teeth.
> 
> Thank you all for "holding my hand" and sending me soothing, calming, healing prayers. They are always much appreciated as you all are appreciated by me.
> 
> Good night and hugs to you all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bulldog said:


> Cathy, will post on here. This was a copy righted pattern, But Debbie Macomber gave it freely in the back of one of her books. Can't remember which one. If you press down on Control Button and move your mouse up or down you should be able to get it. If not let me know and I will type the directions and email it to you. Much Love Betty


Thankyou so much. I have the pages now, thanks to you. You have been SO helpful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n

Check out this true story of a friend of mine.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=27413606&nid=148

I think you will find it interesting.


----------



## sugarsugar

Back again, am up to page 60 (for my ref). I have a cuppa and will catch up now, then off to hosp to see my friend. She was doing pretty good but then yesterday she was getting really bad reflux and bloated and bowel not working again, goodness knows whats going on. Doc just keep saying give it a few more days.

Anyway I have achieved quite a bit so far today. Went to mums and "did" for her, then home for lunch, took a load to the op shop, then vaccuumed and mopped the floors. Oscar is pretty much back to his old self again.. thank goodness. Off to catch up...


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> My dear, please take care of yourself. I hope the infection is stopped in its tracks. Be careful and best of luck with the extractions! Take good care of yourself....you're precious to us!
> JuneK


Ditto from me too. Good luck Gagesmum


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> For that matter why don't we have a group hug:
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{to all of us ,for whatever reason}}}}}}}}}}}}


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Oh dear. There is a bad cold going around. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I took some photos of our trees. Think ours have hit peak finally. Funny, the Fingerlakes is already past peak. Next week the leaves will probably be gone. I took the red trees from the deck as I was in slippers and enlarged it. Came out grainy and I think almost looks like a painting.


I often think how gorgeous a yarn in autumn colours would be- but don'tthink we could ever do as good a job as God somehow.


----------



## Bulldog

81brighteyes
Katherine is just such a beautiful lady inside and out. She would never be cruel. She has feeders for the Momas and babies but if a male wanders in she will use her bow if she has not met her quota here. In Mississippi, the deer are just overwhelming and do so much damage, not only to yards, but can't tell you how many wrecks have been caused by deer walking in front of a vehicle ending in many fatalities. It is a means of survival to take care of the males.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Which given the season in Australia, is a darned good thing- I wish our fireworks ban had held- it seems to be all types ablazing again, here- how are you Heather- you are up late- I am just up a bit early! Ringo has not even followed me through so he must be very sleepy!


That was one of the big reasons for banning them- as well as injuries as a result of careless usage of them. But it was great fun as kids. I've just had a memory of one which I am almost sure was from England. Dad was in his heavy coat which we always called his firework coat- but I doubt whether he actually wore it too often here on firework night. Wonder whether it was one he wore as a safety measure rather than for warmth? Must ry and remember to ask Mum about it.


----------



## sugarsugar

June K... sorry to hear of your loss. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> Maybe, as she 'plans' on coming home, you might suggest she comes or meets you some where so that plans can be made and guidelines set out - before she moves in on you? I hope you will give that some thought (ask me how I know that the guidelines have to be set before the move in.) She might not be too happy as no guidelines is much more along what she would like, I would think. Ask me how I know.
> 
> We had an agreement with one of ours before he moved back in after a disaster the first time. It was less tense as he had signed an agreement. We put it on a business like situation. We also made it clear that the line was there - that it was our house, and therefore our rules.
> 
> just a thought. I know how stressful the worry is -- I just ask you to think over how you want to deal with it but remember it is your home -- she is going to be a tennant or a visitor - to your home. It isn't my business but I hate for you to be overwhelmed with her feeling she can do what she wants when she wants, and still expect so much from you. My prayers and best wishes are with you. We are all here for you and backing you up completely. You are not alone. pep talk !!


Thanks for the pep talk Shirley. She know she has to come and have a talk with me about everything.... I guess she is putting it off.


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :-D :-D
> I have so much to say to everyone..


How wonderful to see you back posting again Marianne- sure have missed you. Hope things stay settled enough for you to keep up with us again.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Back again, am up to page 60 (for my ref). I have a cuppa and will catch up now, then off to hosp to see my friend. She was doing pretty good but then yesterday she was getting really bad reflux and bloated and bowel not working again, goodness knows whats going on. Doc just keep saying give it a few more days.
> 
> Anyway I have achieved quite a bit so far today. Went to mums and "did" for her, then home for lunch, took a load to the op shop, then vaccuumed and mopped the floors. Oscar is pretty much back to his old self again.. thank goodness. Off to catch up...


Prayers again for your DF [dear friend}


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup:


re : group hug, initiated by me- this morning!


----------



## Bulldog

I hope by processing plant you meant get it ready to freeze.

I desperately need to clear this up. The deer are numerous where she lives and always in her back yard. Before Rollie (her husband passed away) Katherine asked him to put feeders up because they get so many nursing Momas and wounded deer and it broke her heart, but the amount of deer here is overwhelming and they wreak havoc on homes and cause many deaths by walking in front of cars. Katherine doesn't make a habit of this. She always hunted with Rollie during deer season and fished with him two. Never saw a man and woman love one another as they did. She saw this huge male when she walked by the kitchen window. She moved her car...got her bow out of the closet and took care of him. They boys took him to be processed for freezing. Most all of the time, Katherine gives the meat out to those who truly need it. A most beautiful woman I have ever met, inside and out.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> 81brighteyes
> Katherine is just such a beautiful lady inside and out. She would never be cruel. She has feeders for the Momas and babies but if a male wanders in she will use her bow if she has not met her quota here. In Mississippi, the deer are just overwhelming and do so much damage, not only to yards, but can't tell you how many wrecks have been caused by deer walking in front of a vehicle ending in many fatalities. It is a means of survival to take care of the males.


mmmmmm, how we feel about feral rabbits and the wild (introduced) Australian possum.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> That was one of the big reasons for banning them- as well as injuries as a result of careless usage of them. But it was great fun as kids. I've just had a memory of one which I am almost sure was from England. Dad was in his heavy coat which we always called his firework coat- but I doubt whether he actually wore it too often here on firework night. Wonder whether it was one he wore as a safety measure rather than for warmth? Must ry and remember to ask Mum about it.


my memories are of my Dad's wonderful displays he and Mum put together outside their bedroom window- (on the front lawn). in the freezing cold of the !st November- being my brothers' birthday. And the absolute pain of waiting for it to be dark enough in the evening here- to make it moderately similar to a British Bonfire night- Pity (Fireball)Dave is not around still- he was an expert on Guy Fawkes- but I missed out on that with him!


----------



## Bulldog

I think I can get a picture on here of sweet, little Pierre. He is a real cutie.

Congratulations Grannypeg on a precious new grandson.

Kate....Love Love Loved the Vitamin F poem. Just beautiful and so meaningful.


----------



## Dreamweaver

The prodigal one returns!!!!

Don't let DH know I'm on computer... a big no-no for awhile do to de Quivain's (sp) tendonitis in wrist/thumb that is supposed to be iced 4 times a day, exercises, brace and no computer or knitting. HA!!! But I am trying to be good. 

Well, they tried to do me in at the hospital but failed again. The first surgery went really well - faster than he expected (I wonder if he was in such a hurry to get on cruise ship). Everything seemed to be going well... I was up, walking and feeling fine and then the bottom fell out. The bowel started to come through the incision site. (I think staples pulled lose... ) I think it was also infected. Anyhow, his partner did emergency surgery (there were 3 scenarios explained to family and two of them were really lousy). They put me in an medically induced coma for 4 days. I could tell you the nightmare stories of coming out of that... but no need to scare you all to death, even if it is almost Halloween. I will tell you that they did it late at night, the nurse would not make eye contact, I truly thought I was dead and somehow got them to call DH to come after 4 hours of begging by pointing, pantomime, etc. He came and got a pen and paper and the first thing I asked was "Colostomy?" to see if they had replaced it back again with second surgery.... I then asked if I was alive? DH saved the notes for me. It was an awful experience. 

They put all these metal plastic stays on tummy and a wound vac. Getting that damned nose tube out and the catheter on the same day and then trying to stand for the first timeand a wound dressing change was too much and I became very ill for a day but was finally moved out of ICU and started to be able to stand and sit up a little and finally to walk. The wound vac came off but the dressing changes were kind of painful. I still have about an 8" square dressing and have collagen pads that go on the wounds and this has to be changed every other day. Dh is becoming a pro! I see the wound Sr. at least once a week to check on progress. I cannot wait until I can take a bath!!! They are just now letting me take a shower right before a dressing change. I'm very hesitant to do that. Surgeon is OK with it but wound Dr. isn't and I'm going conservative this time for sure. I do NOT want to go back to hospital....


----------



## Bulldog

Daralene, I know you are about to bust with pride for your grandsons. I am sure their talent will just keep growing with them. So happy for you

Shirley, your sweater is going to be so pretty. Can't wait for the finished product.

To all of you with snow and bad weather, prayers coming your way

And yes, Caren, you have a lot of Vitamin F because you are such a lovable lady.


----------



## Dreamweaver

(Sending two posts so I don't lose anything.)

Ayhow, I was in hospital from 9-3 to 9-3 and then rehab from 9-30 to 10-9. I was supposed to stay longer, but wanted to get home on a week-end to make sure that I could get in and out of bed and chair while DH was home. Fortunately, I could and we didn't have to rent a hospital bed. The facility was lovely, I had great nurses but did have a little setback when therapy put weights on legs for some exercises and I tore a muscle (they think) in wound and was unable to move for 3 days. That passed and things got much better quickly. While there, I got a flu shot and a cortisone shot in shoulder for frozen shoulder. I also had wonderful paraffin baths on sore wrist... They were not the way to cure it but it sure felt good1. 

DH picked me up to come home and I walked in to a house full of flowers, balloons and family and friends to surprise me... I was overwhelmed and couldn't stop crying. The champagne and chocolate cake were just one more extra special touch. =

I slept the first couple of days, then got to walking outside and doing all my exercises for a day or two before things fell apart with mom.

I was on phone making appointments for CT scan, urologist, X-rays, etc. etc. Brother was here for 2 days and could do the driving (Good thing because I had 3 Dr. appointments of my own that DH had to take me to and he had one as well.) Bottom line... took mm for pre-op today. That wore me out and I came home and slept 3 hours. We have to have her at hospital at 7:30 AM Wed. for a procedure to put a stent behind the kidney stone to drain urine. She is totally blocked on one side. They will then do some ultrasound thing to break up a HUGE kidney stone and hope that the fragments will pass so that she doesn't have to go back and have it scoped. In a couple weeks, she can have the stent removed in the office. Fortunately, it has settled into a spot and she is no longer having pain. I KNOW she is not drinking enough and is also worried about it, though she says not. This morning, when I called, she was telling me that she had seen a Dr. and she had thought she had a few more years but, No, she was in really bad shape with all kinds of health problems.... It was all a dream. I told her she was dreaming... after all, she couldn't get to a Dr. without me. She was very relieved but still keeps talking about how real the dream was...


----------



## Bulldog

Jinny, so glad you are settling in and will be close to your family. Daralene is so gifted with words and saying just the right thing. I will just say best wishes and Ditto.

Linda, I will take my snow Christmas. Would be nice to have a white Christmas.

Beautiful pictures are being posted and I am loving them all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Dreamweaver said:


> (Sending two posts so I don't lose anything.)
> 
> Ayhow, I was in hospital from 9-3 to 9-3 and then rehab from 9-30 to 10-9.
> 
> Well hello there.. You poor gal, what you have gone through. It is great to see you back though and here that you are doing well.
> I hope your mum gets through her procedure with flying colours.
> Missed you. Take care.


----------



## Bulldog

Seeing pictures of Luke on his made me buy one for Gunner. He still isn't too interested in it but I sure it won't take much more time until he is. He really likes to be held. I'm hoping his mom will start giving him more alone time.

Sandy I have a grandson named Gunnar too. He just spells his a little differently. My son named him after a football player's son who was battling a major illness and had such an inspiring story.


----------



## Dreamweaver

I want you all to know just how much all the prayers, cards and well wishes meant to me while I was away. My goodness!!!!! 

Rookie did a great job of getting them to me and posting updates on what was happening.

Every note was like a ray of sunshine. Some cards were fabulously handmade, others with just the right sentiment, some were so funny, others touched my heart... ALL were wonderful. 

I can now take a picture on I-pad, just don't know how to get it on here. Still don't have a cord for camera but I am going to try to do a little driving this week-end and get a few things bought so I will be posting pictures.

Gypsycream knit me a BEAR! His name is Maxwell Swift (for maximum healing swiftly) and I love him dearly. Here I am, about to turn 70, and have my first teddy bear to snuggle with at night. He was a big hit in the rehab facility. (So was Maggie - my DD's big white dog... she came to visit me in rehab and was so good with all the other patient's) PurpleFi sent a crocheted angel to watch over me and Lee1313 sent a bookmark for my reading. A local church brought me a prayer shawl in the hospital. (Any of you who make those, know that they are a great comfort.) It was wonderful because my thermostat seemed to have been broken If I was the least bit tired, I would get cold... All of these things were wonderful and so appreciated, but the biggest gift of all was all the prayers, healing vibes and CARING from this wonderful group of people. 

I truly love you all and have been so concerned about some of you with problems going on right now. I'll never get caught up... I'm not even going to try.... there are not enough hours in the day.... but know that I am sending prayers and healing vibes to you in need and that I am eternally grateful to all of you. I won't be on a lot, since I have to deal with mom's health right now and I tire pretty easily so I rest when I can.... (not to mention that I'm not supposed to type...) but I hope another couple weeks will make a big difference if I am good now. I'm pretty restricted for the next month... then I can start doing some normal things and feeling like me again....

Again, THANK YOU ALL for the love, support and caring that has been sent my way. It means the world to me... I am fairly restricted for the next month (not to mention banned from computer and knitting needles) but I hope the next couple weeks will make a big difference. I still tire easily and am spending a lot of time resting, but hope to heal quickly and get back to being me sooner than later. 

DH is going through some cardiac tests next week. IF he needs to have surgery, it should be just a couple of days in hospital. My hope is that we are both strong and healthy for the New Year.


----------



## Bulldog

I have been to Leavenworth for the tree lighting and also the year after for Christmas. It is absolutely gorgeous with snow and lights. Here are some pictures of Leavenworth during those times.

Will never get to go there, Sandy. So glad you posted the pictures so we all can enjoy.


----------



## Bulldog

Coffee for me this morning too. Although I drink more tea during the winter months

Caren, here in the South, we drink iced tea. I have never developed a taste for hot tea. Guee I just don't make it right or "doctor" it right. LOL


----------



## Bulldog

I have so much to say to everyone.. but rather than go into a gazillion long novel.. I'll just say how much I have missed everyone and want to thank you all for your prayers for me and my family. Still no results but the doc is making rounds this morning and who knows, maybe I'll get the phone call today. If not I'll call again at 3:30, LOL.. yep, I've been calling to check 


Marianne, my precious friend, It is so good to see you posting again. Prayers have and will be ongoing. You have had more than your share of stress and pain. You are in our hearts and thoughts always.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Would someone please bring me up to date on Marianne. I have been worried about her and wondering if she had surgery. Glad to hear she is posting. That is a good thing..


----------



## Bulldog

Jynx! I was thrilled to see you posting again. We have all been so concerned about you and prayer warriopr have sent up constant prayers for healing. Rest, my sweet Sister. We want complete healing so you can get back to doing the things you love.

What a blessing to hear from both you and Marianne. Made my day.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> Luckily I was able to recover the sts and continue on...once I had calmed down! That occupied the good part of one day.
> 
> FINALLY....toward the end of our time in Ohio, the fall colors began to come out. Much later, it seems. When the sun did shine it was beautiful...despite some really cold temperatures. We took a few pics.


Calming dowbn was that difficult a task was it? lol

lovely colours, but it is the sky that I love. Wonderful colours and cloud formations

Sorting out after being away is so time consuming. I still have KP digests from September that I may never get ot.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> The prodigal one returns!!!!
> 
> Don't let DH know I'm on computer... a big no-no for awhile do to de Quivain's (sp) tendonitis in wrist/thumb that is supposed to be iced 4 times a day, exercises, brace and no computer or knitting. HA!!! But I am trying to be good.
> 
> Well, they tried to do me in at the hospital but failed again. The first surgery went really well - faster than he expected (I wonder if he was in such a hurry to get on cruise ship). Everything seemed to be going well... I was up, walking and feeling fine and then the bottom fell out. The bowel started to come through the incision site. (I think staples pulled lose... ) I think it was also infected. Anyhow, his partner did emergency surgery (there were 3 scenarios explained to family and two of them were really lousy). They put me in an medically induced coma for 4 days. I could tell you the nightmare stories of coming out of that... but no need to scare you all to death, even if it is almost Halloween. I will tell you that they did it late at night, the nurse would not make eye contact, I truly thought I was dead and somehow got them to call DH to come after 4 hours of begging by pointing, pantomime, etc. He came and got a pen and paper and the first thing I asked was "Colostomy?" to see if they had replaced it back again with second surgery.... I then asked if I was alive? DH saved the notes for me. It was an awful experience.
> 
> They put all these metal plastic stays on tummy and a wound vac. Getting that damned nose tube out and the catheter on the same day and then trying to stand for the first timeand a wound dressing change was too much and I became very ill for a day but was finally moved out of ICU and started to be able to stand and sit up a little and finally to walk. The wound vac came off but the dressing changes were kind of painful. I still have about an 8" square dressing and have collagen pads that go on the wounds and this has to be changed every other day. Dh is becoming a pro! I see the wound Sr. at least once a week to check on progress. I cannot wait until I can take a bath!!! They are just now letting me take a shower right before a dressing change. I'm very hesitant to do that. Surgeon is OK with it but wound Dr. isn't and I'm going conservative this time for sure. I do NOT want to go back to hospital....


My goodness gracious me - Jynx how wonderful to see you on line!! Please don't overdo things- hope that you are tucked up safely in your cot, and dreaming pleasant dreams by now!


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Carol, thanks for pics.
> June, yes feeling better. This is funny but found a wonderful solution to diarrhea by accident....chocolate. Feeling sorry for myself so delved into chocolate an it bound me up and had regular bm today.


Now thats a tasty 'cure'


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> (Sending two posts so I don't lose anything.)
> 
> Ayhow, I was in hospital from 9-3 to 9-3 and then rehab from 9-30 to 10-9. I was supposed to stay longer, but wanted to get home on a week-end to make sure that I could get in and out of bed and chair while DH was home. Fortunately, I could and we didn't have to rent a hospital bed. The facility was lovely, I had great nurses but did have a little setback when therapy put weights on legs for some exercises and I tore a muscle (they think) in wound and was unable to move for 3 days. That passed and things got much better quickly. While there, I got a flu shot and a cortisone shot in shoulder for frozen shoulder. I also had wonderful paraffin baths on sore wrist... They were not the way to cure it but it sure felt good1.
> 
> DH picked me up to come home and I walked in to a house full of flowers, balloons and family and friends to surprise me... I was overwhelmed and couldn't stop crying. The champagne and chocolate cake were just one more extra special touch. =
> 
> I slept the first couple of days, then got to walking outside and doing all my exercises for a day or two before things fell apart with mom.
> 
> I was on phone making appointments for CT scan, urologist, X-rays, etc. etc. Brother was here for 2 days and could do the driving (Good thing because I had 3 Dr. appointments of my own that DH had to take me to and he had one as well.) Bottom line... took mm for pre-op today. That wore me out and I came home and slept 3 hours. We have to have her at hospital at 7:30 AM Wed. for a procedure to put a stent behind the kidney stone to drain urine. She is totally blocked on one side. They will then do some ultrasound thing to break up a HUGE kidney stone and hope that the fragments will pass so that she doesn't have to go back and have it scoped. In a couple weeks, she can have the stent removed in the office. Fortunately, it has settled into a spot and she is no longer having pain. I KNOW she is not drinking enough and is also worried about it, though she says not. This morning, when I called, she was telling me that she had seen a Dr. and she had thought she had a few more years but, No, she was in really bad shape with all kinds of health problems.... It was all a dream. I told her she was dreaming... after all, she couldn't get to a Dr. without me. She was very relieved but still keeps talking about how real the dream was...


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm what do we do about your Mom?


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> - thank goodness she had fixed a bottle for me -
> sam


What did she put in your bottle Sam? :-D Nice of you to share with Bentley.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Was thinking about Darowil and Rookies foggy walkes in London while driving in it.


Seeing it brought back the same memories- but hopefully not the same erie atmosphere from a real occurrence.


----------



## darowil

dollyclaire said:


> Perhaps that is what I should think of doing, I am the bane of my young sister's life when it comes to colours. I am not colour blind but I do have a problem with shades of colour. They were fascinated with this at the Eye Hospital in Glasgow when I had to go there a number of years ago. I lost count of the number of times I had to do the colour test, there was always another doctor would appear to see what was what with it and then he would go and then another. I was convinced they were looking at me doing it and then going and telling a colleague that there was this strange woman who has not got a clue about shades of colour and then the colleague was coming to see if it was true ! Lol my young sister came to stay with me after DH died and she went through my wardrobe and literally left me with the clothes I was standing in! I had lost a lot of weight and they were too big for me. We went shopping and she was appalled at what I thought went colour wise. Mind you I can remember my late DH saying to me many a time when I was dressed ready to go out that I would need to go and change my top as it clashed with my skirt/trousers lol lol


Makes matching colours in knitting diffiuclt too I would think.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I'm with DAvid....never liked it but my DH and children loved it!
> JuneK


Me too- never liked Pea and Ham soup. No idea whether DH likes it as I never cook it!


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> What did she put in your bottle Sam? :-D Nice of you to share with Bentley.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> The prodigal one returns!!!!


Two prodigals returning so close together. So glad to see you back again- and don't post too often as we don't want your tendoniitis to cause permanent damage.
You really have been determined to have problems iwtht hat gut of yours. So pleased you are being sensible this time and following the rules! 
Surely now you will start to heal.
And thenwe might see you here more often. How are you managing with no computer OR knitting? And at a time when you could spend plenty of time on them.

Read further and see the issues with your mother continue. At least your brother was around to help- is he still around? After all you really can't do much for her currently. And with your DH not well as well that makes it even harder.


----------



## dollyclaire

darowil said:


> What did she put in your bottle Sam? :-D Nice of you to share with Bentley.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dollyclaire

darowil said:


> Makes matching colours in knitting diffiuclt too I would think.


I find that a nightmare but my lys is owned by a good friend who always helps me. The biggest problem I have is when I do cross stitch I have to go by the numbers on the threads and the symbols scrupulously as I find if I assume it is a particular shade nine times out of ten I am wrong. Oh well there are far worse things I could have wrong with my eyes, it is just a minor inconvenience really. Anyway what does it matter if my colours clash, I don't know when they do so ignorance is bliss lol


----------



## darowil

dollyclaire said:


> I find that a nightmare but my lys is owned by a good friend who always helps me. The biggest problem I have is when I do cross stitch I have to go by the numbers on the threads and the symbols scrupulously as I find if I assume it is a particular shade nine times out of ten I am wrong. Oh well there are far worse things I could have wrong with my eyes, it is just a minor inconvenience really. Anyway what does it matter if my colours clash, I don't know when they do so ignorance is bliss lol


would be very difficult indeed with cross-stitch-a time when seeing colours is really important. And from your perspective you've never known anything different so don't know what you can't see. Maryanne often says she had no idea she wan't seeing probably until she got glasses- it was just normal for her and if she had thought about it would have assumed that was how everyone saw.


----------



## darowil

Just asked David whether he likes Pea and Ham soup- it's OK he said but often too salty. He was very puzzled as to why I was asking.


----------



## darowil

Heard on the radio this morning that Adelaide made the top 10 Lonely Planet places to visit- maybe I shouldn't be saying I'm not sure why! And today an email arrived from Lonely Planet giving more details. We beat you Julie- we were 9 and you 10!
http://www.lonelyplanet.com/travel-tips-and-articles/lonely-planets-best-in-travel-2014-top-10-cities?affil=EML_EDITORIALNEWS_43v2 
clearly I need to do more looking around my own city. Had no idea where this picture was taken! And Parlaiment House is on one of our main intersections that I frequently wander past. Must be out the back, looks more like the Festival Centre type stuff so maybe it is round there (they are in the same area) Maybe I will see what I can see in the next few days (and maybe take the camera). Was saying to David while in Perth that I have never been into Parlaiment House here so maybe it is seen then.


----------



## angelam

flyty1n said:


> Check out this true story of a friend of mine.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=27413606&nid=148
> 
> I think you will find it interesting.


What a great result! I'm so pleased she had such a good surgeon. It's a hard way to learn the dangers of tanning!


----------



## angelam

Dreamweaver said:


> The prodigal one returns!!!!
> 
> Don't let DH know I'm on computer... a big no-no for awhile do to de Quivain's (sp) tendonitis in wrist/thumb that is supposed to be iced 4 times a day, exercises, brace and no computer or knitting. HA!!! But I am trying to be good.
> 
> Well, they tried to do me in at the hospital but failed again. The first surgery went really well - faster than he expected (I wonder if he was in such a hurry to get on cruise ship). Everything seemed to be going well... I was up, walking and feeling fine and then the bottom fell out. The bowel started to come through the incision site. (I think staples pulled lose... ) I think it was also infected. Anyhow, his partner did emergency surgery (there were 3 scenarios explained to family and two of them were really lousy). They put me in an medically induced coma for 4 days. I could tell you the nightmare stories of coming out of that... but no need to scare you all to death, even if it is almost Halloween. I will tell you that they did it late at night, the nurse would not make eye contact, I truly thought I was dead and somehow got them to call DH to come after 4 hours of begging by pointing, pantomime, etc. He came and got a pen and paper and the first thing I asked was "Colostomy?" to see if they had replaced it back again with second surgery.... I then asked if I was alive? DH saved the notes for me. It was an awful experience.
> 
> They put all these metal plastic stays on tummy and a wound vac. Getting that damned nose tube out and the catheter on the same day and then trying to stand for the first timeand a wound dressing change was too much and I became very ill for a day but was finally moved out of ICU and started to be able to stand and sit up a little and finally to walk. The wound vac came off but the dressing changes were kind of painful. I still have about an 8" square dressing and have collagen pads that go on the wounds and this has to be changed every other day. Dh is becoming a pro! I see the wound Sr. at least once a week to check on progress. I cannot wait until I can take a bath!!! They are just now letting me take a shower right before a dressing change. I'm very hesitant to do that. Surgeon is OK with it but wound Dr. isn't and I'm going conservative this time for sure. I do NOT want to go back to hospital....


So glad to see you back. What an ordeal you have been through. Please, please take things very slowly - we don't want to hear you are back in hospital. It's very easy when you feel good to think you can do anything and then find that even the smallest exertion just knocks you out. It's frustrating, but best in the long run. Take care x


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Heard on the radio this morning that Adelaide made the top 10 Lonely Planet places to visit- maybe I shouldn't be saying I'm not sure why! And today an email arrived from Lonely Planet giving more details. We beat you Julie- we were 9 and you 10!
> http://www.lonelyplanet.com/travel-tips-and-articles/lonely-planets-best-in-travel-2014-top-10-cities?affil=EML_EDITORIALNEWS_43v2
> clearly I need to do more looking around my own city. Had no idea where this picture was taken! And Parlaiment House is on one of our main intersections that I frequently wander past. Must be out the back, looks more like the Festival Centre type stuff so maybe it is round there (they are in the same area) Maybe I will see what I can see in the next few days (and maybe take the camera). Was saying to David while in Perth that I have never been into Parlaiment House here so maybe it is seen then.


I find you never look around your own area properly. It's only when you get visitors who want the guided tour that you get to take in what is on your own doorstep!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear blue, it is not so warm today, but there is no wind!

Busy week as the gks are coming to stay tomorrow but I am determined to finish my DB today :thumbup: 

Sending happy hugs and vibes to everyone.

Sunny Tuesday photos....


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd pop in for a minute and say hi. I have been getting last minute thing s finished up for Punkin Chinkin. We have to have a both of some type, I think I like what was built for it. Tomorrow it will have last minute touches added, get disassembled and loaded onto the trailer along with the rest of the catapult parts. Just finished painting a little bit ago. Now off to bed for some much needed sleep.


Fabulous Tardis! I do hope they show the programme over here, I've got DH looking out for it!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Good night Melody, Happy Dreams!


Ditto, hope it is filled with peace and healing


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> with the cupboards stocked who would care how much it snowed. I would be too busy reading and knitting and taking naps and looking at the scenery and taking walks and knitting and and and and..........
> 
> it's good if you don't suffer from cabin fever. lol
> 
> sam


LOL, the year that I stayed it started out great by then they had to plow me out we had about 6 feet of snowand the drifts was almost up to the top deck. LOL did not like the feeling, plus was alone. Phone lines and electricity where out, but fire place was nice .


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed the Queen's shoulders are definitely bowing- she is not as upright as she once was- this was clear in the video as she entered St James' Palace.


And that's to be expected since she's just a few years shy of 90. I noticed that a while back. I think she's remarkable!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Meant to post earlier; hope you are feeling less pain today and sending you healing energy.


gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here and it has definately been a strange afternoon. I have dozed off and on but I am exhausted and am ready to get into bed. I have 3 different medications to take. Only 3 more teeth to have pulled and then I am going to be so happy to have my new teeth.
> 
> Thank you all for "holding my hand" and sending me soothing, calming, healing prayers. They are always much appreciated as you all are appreciated by me.
> 
> Good night and hugs to you all.


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> My sympathies to you June. We have missed you.
> Marianne, so glad to have you back with us, you have been missed, also.
> Gagesmom, hope the pain goes away. Not a fun day for sure.
> Lucky you Sam getting to babysit.
> Sewed all day it was wonderful. Working on quilts to donate to a woman's shelter.
> Kaye, glad you made it home safe and sound.
> Gwen the bread is so tempting!! Might have to make some.


Good morning! (since I'm reading this on the 29th am!) I know you're going to miss your store 'keeping'. When you work with the public, you definitely meet some characters!
Thank you for the condolences.
I've never had the patience to quilt although my mother did!
juneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> June, so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Marianne, just a joy to see you here but don't over do it. We certainly think of you every day and love knowing how you are but at the same time we totally understand you need rest and time away...Any time you can though we love hearing from you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. It was great to hear from Marianne. Sure hope she gets her test results today!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam,quoting from the cookbook " Although vital wheat gluten is not a core ingredient when making bread by hand (the gluten contained in the flour is enoughto produce a high loaf when mixing and kneading by hand) ...gluten here as a main ingredient for bread machine baking because all testing has shown that it yields a better loaf when added to the dry ingreadients...helps make loaves rise higher and gives them more volume...."

I know when I've made whole wheat in the machine before and did not add gluten the loaf turned out very, very dense.
Tasted okay but certainly a "heavier" more compact loaf.

I don't know what could be substituted for gluten.


thewren said:


> gwen - what would happen if you did not use the gluten?
> 
> sam
> 
> is there something else you could use?
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zoe this is a 2 lb loaf and the recipe comes from The Bread Lover's Bread Machine Cookbook.
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd pop in for a minute and say hi. I have been getting last minute thing s finished up for Punkin Chinkin. We have to have a both of some type, I think I like what was built for it. Tomorrow it will have last minute touches added, get disassembled and loaded onto the trailer along with the rest of the catapult parts. Just finished painting a little bit ago. Now off to bed for some much needed sleep.


Looking forward to watching the show!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> I often think how gorgeous a yarn in autumn colours would be- but don'tthink we could ever do as good a job as God somehow.


Ditto :-D


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here and it has definately been a strange afternoon. I have dozed off and on but I am exhausted and am ready to get into bed. I have 3 different medications to take. Only 3 more teeth to have pulled and then I am going to be so happy to have my new teeth.
> 
> Thank you all for "holding my hand" and sending me soothing, calming, healing prayers. They are always much appreciated as you all are appreciated by me.
> 
> Good night and hugs to you all.


Hope you get a good night's rest with NO pain. Praying the rest of the extractions will be easy...perhaps I shouldn't use easy and extractions in the same sentence. But I hope you don't have any infection from the next ones!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Another beautiful facebook photo posted by Prince William.


Happier days for Princess Dianna!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> re : group hug, initiated by me- this morning!


I'm in


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh Jynx it is sooooo good to see you posting but please don't overdo it...I've had the de Quivere surgery and you really must follow orders. What a nightmare you have been through too. Praises sent upward for your recovery! You have been missed massively!

You asked about Marianne; she hopefully will get test results today. Has not had surgery yet.



Dreamweaver said:


> The prodigal one returns!!!!
> 
> Don't let DH know I'm on computer... a big no-no for awhile do to de Quivain's (sp) tendonitis in wrist/thumb that is supposed to be iced 4 times a day, exercises, brace and no computer or knitting. HA!!! But I am trying to be good.
> quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oops! So glad to see you back Jynx I doubled the post! LOL   :lol:


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> June K... sorry to hear of your loss. Take care.


Thank you! As you know, time heals.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> The prodigal one returns!!!!
> 
> Don't let DH know I'm on computer... a big no-no for awhile do to de Quivain's (sp) tendonitis in wrist/thumb that is supposed to be iced 4 times a day, exercises, brace and no computer or knitting. HA!!! But I am trying to be good.
> 
> Oh, my dear. It's so great to hear from you...mum's the word where the computer and DH are concerned.
> So glad you defeated the hospital again!! It sounds like you're well on the way to complete recovery.
> WELCOME HOME!!!
> We've missed you, worried about you and kept you in prayers.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Dreamweaver said:


> The prodigal one returns!!!!
> 
> Don't let DH know I'm on computer... a big no-no for awhile do to de Quivain's (sp) tendonitis in wrist/thumb that is supposed to be iced 4 times a day, exercises, brace and no computer or knitting. HA!!! But I am trying to be good.
> 
> Well, they tried to do me in at the hospital but failed again. The first surgery went really well - faster than he expected (I wonder if he was in such a hurry to get on cruise ship). Everything seemed to be going well... I was up, walking and feeling fine and then the bottom fell out. The bowel started to come through the incision site. (I think staples pulled lose... ) I think it was also infected. Anyhow, his partner did emergency surgery (there were 3 scenarios explained to family and two of them were really lousy). They put me in an medically induced coma for 4 days. I could tell you the nightmare stories of coming out of that... but no need to scare you all to death, even if it is almost Halloween. I will tell you that they did it late at night, the nurse would not make eye contact, I truly thought I was dead and somehow got them to call DH to come after 4 hours of begging by pointing, pantomime, etc. He came and got a pen and paper and the first thing I asked was "Colostomy?" to see if they had replaced it back again with second surgery.... I then asked if I was alive? DH saved the notes for me. It was an awful experience.
> 
> They put all these metal plastic stays on tummy and a wound vac. Getting that damned nose tube out and the catheter on the same day and then trying to stand for the first timeand a wound dressing change was too much and I became very ill for a day but was finally moved out of ICU and started to be able to stand and sit up a little and finally to walk. The wound vac came off but the dressing changes were kind of painful. I still have about an 8" square dressing and have collagen pads that go on the wounds and this has to be changed every other day. Dh is becoming a pro! I see the wound Sr. at least once a week to check on progress. I cannot wait until I can take a bath!!! They are just now letting me take a shower right before a dressing change. I'm very hesitant to do that. Surgeon is OK with it but wound Dr. isn't and I'm going conservative this time for sure. I do NOT want to go back to hospital....


Yaaaaaa, so happy, happy, happy. Another answered pray, to here from you again, WOW!!!! Please take care and don't be bad, rest and get strong so you can be with us, miss your input. LOL LOL love you Sis.
:-D


----------



## Gweniepooh

Does anyone know when the clocks will turn back? It seems tht it usually happens before Halloween which is Thurs. but it also seems to occur on a weekend. Will it be this weekend?


----------



## Gweniepooh

...a me


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Perfect...I sure hope that show is televised here!! All the best wishes.


It should be and if not I am told it could be found on youtube.


----------



## Patches39

Dreamweaver said:


> I want you all to know just how much all the prayers, cards and well wishes meant to me while I was away. My goodness!!!!!
> 
> Rookie did a great job of getting them to me and posting updates on what was happening.
> 
> Every note was like a ray of sunshine. Some cards were fabulously handmade, others with just the right sentiment, some were so funny, others touched my heart... ALL were wonderful.
> 
> I can now take a picture on I-pad, just don't know how to get it on here. Still don't have a cord for camera but I am going to try to do a little driving this week-end and get a few things bought so I will be posting pictures.
> 
> Gypsycream knit me a BEAR! His name is Maxwell Swift (for maximum healing swiftly) and I love him dearly. Here I am, about to turn 70, and have my first teddy bear to snuggle with at night. He was a big hit in the rehab facility. (So was Maggie - my DD's big white dog... she came to visit me in rehab and was so good with all the other patient's) PurpleFi sent a crocheted angel to watch over me and Lee1313 sent a bookmark for my reading. A local church brought me a prayer shawl in the hospital. (Any of you who make those, know that they are a great comfort.) It was wonderful because my thermostat seemed to have been broken If I was the least bit tired, I would get cold... All of these things were wonderful and so appreciated, but the biggest gift of all was all the prayers, healing vibes and CARING from this wonderful group of people.
> 
> I truly love you all and have been so concerned about some of you with problems going on right now. I'll never get caught up... I'm not even going to try.... there are not enough hours in the day.... but know that I am sending prayers and healing vibes to you in need and that I am eternally grateful to all of you. I won't be on a lot, since I have to deal with mom's health right now and I tire pretty easily so I rest when I can.... (not to mention that I'm not supposed to type...) but I hope another couple weeks will make a big difference if I am good now. I'm pretty restricted for the next month... then I can start doing some normal things and feeling like me again....
> 
> Again, THANK YOU ALL for the love, support and caring that has been sent my way. It means the world to me... I am fairly restricted for the next month (not to mention banned from computer and knitting needles) but I hope the next couple weeks will make a big difference. I still tire easily and am spending a lot of time resting, but hope to heal quickly and get back to being me sooner than later.
> 
> DH is going through some cardiac tests next week. IF he needs to have surgery, it should be just a couple of days in hospital. My hope is that we are both strong and healthy for the New Year.


From your lips to God's ears, 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear blue, it is not so warm today, but there is no wind!
> 
> Busy week as the gks are coming to stay tomorrow but I am determined to finish my DB today :thumbup:
> 
> Sending happy hugs and vibes to everyone.
> 
> Sunny Tuesday photos....


Beautiful photos, thanks, have my coffee :-D


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> And that's to be expected since she's just a few years shy of 90. I noticed that a while back. I think she's remarkable!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Jynx lovely to have you back.so sorry you had such a rough time. Hope healing speeds by and you can knit and type again quickly.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Does anyone know when the clocks will turn back? It seems tht it usually happens before Halloween which is Thurs. but it also seems to occur on a weekend. Will it be this weekend?


This week sat. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Looking forward to watching the show!!
> JuneK


I am looking forward to having it behind me.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> I hope by processing plant you meant get it ready to freeze.
> 
> I desperately need to clear this up. The deer are numerous where she lives and always in her back yard. Before Rollie (her husband passed away) Katherine asked him to put feeders up because they get so many nursing Momas and wounded deer and it broke her heart, but the amount of deer here is overwhelming and they wreak havoc on homes and cause many deaths by walking in front of cars. Katherine doesn't make a habit of this. She always hunted with Rollie during deer season and fished with him two. Never saw a man and woman love one another as they did. She saw this huge male when she walked by the kitchen window. She moved her car...got her bow out of the closet and took care of him. They boys took him to be processed for freezing. Most all of the time, Katherine gives the meat out to those who truly need it. A most beautiful woman I have ever met, inside and out.


The fact that she was able to move her car and he didn't run away is scary, they have come so desensitized to humans that they are not afraid of them, that can be dangerous, good thing she got him before he harmed a child or someone in another yard as I have a feeling he would have taken exception if they didn't have food since he associates people with food. The only drawback to feeding them, but it's that or they starve, catch 22 situation, d... if you do and d... if you don't.


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> I find that a nightmare but my lys is owned by a good friend who always helps me. The biggest problem I have is when I do cross stitch I have to go by the numbers on the threads and the symbols scrupulously as I find if I assume it is a particular shade nine times out of ten I am wrong. Oh well there are far worse things I could have wrong with my eyes, it is just a minor inconvenience really. Anyway what does it matter if my colours clash, I don't know when they do so ignorance is bliss lol


Sometimes clashing colours are real inspiration. Picasso did it, but he was copying from New Caledonian artifacts, which were the actual originals- but people did not talk of plagiarism back then!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Heard on the radio this morning that Adelaide made the top 10 Lonely Planet places to visit- maybe I shouldn't be saying I'm not sure why! And today an email arrived from Lonely Planet giving more details. We beat you Julie- we were 9 and you 10!
> http://www.lonelyplanet.com/travel-tips-and-articles/lonely-planets-best-in-travel-2014-top-10-cities?affil=EML_EDITORIALNEWS_43v2
> clearly I need to do more looking around my own city. Had no idea where this picture was taken! And Parlaiment House is on one of our main intersections that I frequently wander past. Must be out the back, looks more like the Festival Centre type stuff so maybe it is round there (they are in the same area) Maybe I will see what I can see in the next few days (and maybe take the camera). Was saying to David while in Perth that I have never been into Parlaiment House here so maybe it is seen then.


Apparently Auckland is up there too!


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd pop in for a minute and say hi. I have been getting last minute thing s finished up for Punkin Chinkin. We have to have a both of some type, I think I like what was built for it. Tomorrow it will have last minute touches added, get disassembled and loaded onto the trailer along with the rest of the catapult parts. Just finished painting a little bit ago. Now off to bed for some much needed sleep.


Caren that is a fabulous Tardis. My eldest DS and 18 yr old DG are huge Dr Who fans - will have to copy this to both of them. I would also like to pick your brains sometime about a pattern for knitting a Dr Who scarf - I didn't realise until I started looking that there are different ones for every series! No rush - you have plenty on with Punkin Chunkin. I have no plans to start knitting one until after Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear blue, it is not so warm today, but there is no wind!
> 
> Busy week as the gks are coming to stay tomorrow but I am determined to finish my DB today :thumbup:
> 
> Sending happy hugs and vibes to everyone.
> 
> Sunny Tuesday photos....


D**n it is really Wednesday!
Glad the wind is settling down. Four people dead is four too many.
Lovely photos, as always!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And that's to be expected since she's just a few years shy of 90. I noticed that a while back. I think she's remarkable!
> JuneK


She is one spunky horse rider, or more accurately that would be a was, I guess.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> The prodigal one returns!!!!
> 
> Welcome home hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> We won't tell if you don't . :-D
> So good to see you, but better that you are trying to be good. So very glad that things are progressing in a positive direction. Hope the procedure with your Mom goes well and her recovery is much less traumatic and stressful.
> Hope that your continued recovery goes quickly and with no further incidents, that's for sure.
> Tight hugs, well not too tight, don't want to pop anything loose.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam,quoting from the cookbook " Although vital wheat gluten is not a core ingredient when making bread by hand (the gluten contained in the flour is enoughto produce a high loaf when mixing and kneading by hand) ...gluten here as a main ingredient for bread machine baking because all testing has shown that it yields a better loaf when added to the dry ingreadients...helps make loaves rise higher and gives them more volume...."
> 
> I know when I've made whole wheat in the machine before and did not add gluten the loaf turned out very, very dense.
> Tasted okay but certainly a "heavier" more compact loaf.
> 
> I don't know what could be substituted for gluten.


Maybe it varies from machine to machine- my Tefal (French made) has a very complex cycle- and produces a lovely light white bread without any added Gluten. I use gluten for my rye/wholemeal mix that I make to keep my gut in order! Not having coeliac issues!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Happier days for Princess Dianna!
> JuneK


And I am Sure for the little boys concerned- they must love these images. She was outstandingly beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> What did she put in your bottle Sam? :-D Nice of you to share with Bentley.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently Auckland is up there too!


You're 10 and we are 9.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Seeing it brought back the same memories- but hopefully not the same erie atmosphere from a real occurrence.


lol, not eerie perse, but I told DH it's a good thing one of my favorite things is to ride in the dark with his while he drives because most of the trip there was in the foggy dark. Headlights just don't do much to help when it's like that. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> D**n it is really Wednesday!


Still about 1 1/2 hours to go.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> You're 10 and we are 9.


Does not surprise me!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Still about 1 1/2 hours to go.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> lol, not eerie perse, but I told DH it's a good thing one of my favorite things is to ride in the dark with his while he drives because most of the trip there was in the foggy dark. Headlights just don't do much to help when it's like that. :thumbup:


Headlights are almost worse sometimes!


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Just asked David whether he likes Pea and Ham soup- it's OK he said but often too salty. He was very puzzled as to why I was asking.


 :lol:


----------



## purl2diva

So happy to hear from Jynx again. I pray for only smooth sailing from 
smooth sailing from this time forward.


----------



## Poledra65

Morning Caren!


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> would be very difficult indeed with cross-stitch-a time when seeing colours is really important. And from your perspective you've never known anything different so don't know what you can't see. Maryanne often says she had no idea she wan't seeing probably until she got glasses- it was just normal for her and if she had thought about it would have assumed that was how everyone saw.


I understand exactly how Maryanne felt about seeing. I got my first glasses when I was about 12 yrs old. Until I got them, I never knew that you were supposed to see separate blades of grass and individual leaves on trees. I just assumed everyone just saw a mass of green like I did. The first few times my lenses were strengthened, I would get nauseated because of the difference in what I saw through my glasses and what I saw out of the corner of my eye!!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Heard on the radio this morning that Adelaide made the top 10 Lonely Planet places to visit- maybe I shouldn't be saying I'm not sure why! And today an email arrived from Lonely Planet giving more details. We beat you Julie- we were 9 and you 10!
> http://www.lonelyplanet.com/travel-tips-and-articles/lonely-planets-best-in-travel-2014-top-10-cities?affil=EML_EDITORIALNEWS_43v2
> 
> How cool is that! And Chicago is in there too. :thumbup:
> A lot of places I'd love to visit.
> Isn't it funny to see photos' of places around you and to not recognize them? Sometimes it's just that we've seen them in our everyday experiences and just don't register them as anything special since they are always just there. But who knows, do let us know when you find it though.


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> What a great result! I'm so pleased she had such a good surgeon. It's a hard way to learn the dangers of tanning!


Amen!!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Does anyone know when the clocks will turn back? It seems tht it usually happens before Halloween which is Thurs. but it also seems to occur on a weekend. Will it be this weekend?


Isn't it November 3rd this year?
Edit: Found this,
Daylight Savings Time ends on Sunday, Nov. 3, at 2 a.m., when clocks go back to 1 a.m. DST usually ends the final Sunday in October, but this year, it occurs on November's first Sunday.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Headlights are almost worse sometimes!


That they are, and high beams are no help whatsoever.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear blue, it is not so warm today, but there is no wind!
> 
> Busy week as the gks are coming to stay tomorrow but I am determined to finish my DB today :thumbup:
> 
> Sending happy hugs and vibes to everyone.
> 
> Sunny Tuesday photos....


Beautiful pictures, as always. Glad the storm is gone....wonder if it was one of the Atlantic storms that never developed into a hurricane for us but turned and came to your area and Europe.
Enjoy the GKS tomorrow. Lookiing forward to seeing the DB!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Does anyone know when the clocks will turn back? It seems tht it usually happens before Halloween which is Thurs. but it also seems to occur on a weekend. Will it be this weekend?


That's what my calendar says!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Dreamweaver said:


> The prodigal one returns!!!!
> 
> What a time you have had, but it's lovely to have you back again....even if you shouldn't really be on here!! :roll: Hope things continue to improve every day for you and your mum.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe it varies from machine to machine- my Tefal (French made) has a very complex cycle- and produces a lovely light white bread without any added Gluten. I use gluten for my rye/wholemeal mix that I make to keep my gut in order! Not having coeliac issues!


My daughter uses bread flour so perhaps it has extra gluten added. The bread machine seems to like it since the loaves are always light and good. Do you think perhaps the whole wheat flour needs the extra gluten?
Junek


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I understand exactly how Maryanne felt about seeing. I got my first glasses when I was about 12 yrs old. Until I got them, I never knew that you were supposed to see separate blades of grass and individual leaves on trees. I just assumed everyone just saw a mass of green like I did. The first few times my lenses were strengthened, I would get nauseated because of the difference in what I saw through my glasses and what I saw out of the corner of my eye!!
> JuneK


She was about 12 as well- and what a difference it made to things like her writing. We simply thought she was a messy left handed writer. Don't remember her ever having problems like that. Our best memory of her with new glasses is the time she got some just before we left on hlidays to the Lake District- a beutiful scenic area in England. Well she put her head out the window of the train for some reason and the glasses feel off. So she spent the week in this beutiful scenic area being unable to see! But the great UK NHS had paid for the new ones (a pair a year allowed) and then paid for the replacemnt as they covered repair and they couldn't be repaired and so they were replaced (as we didn't have them they couldn't be repaired).


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> My daughter uses bread flour so perhaps it has extra gluten added. The bread machine seems to like it since the loaves are always light and good. Do you think perhaps the whole wheat flour needs the extra gluten?
> Junek


Certianly over here bread flour has extra gluten- that is why it is recommended to use bread flour.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> What did she put in your bottle Sam? :-D Nice of you to share with Bentley.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a chilly -6.6c/ 20F Great Bend. Was out getting a few early morning photos. Trying to catch the frost before it disappears. 

Coffee this morning is served pond side. 

Hugs and healing energy to all those in need. 

will be out and about getting the final items for my Tardis.


----------



## darowil

Well I put a load of washing on a while ago. Will befinsihed now, will go and hang it up and then head off to bed. See you all later tomorrow.


----------



## Spider

Good question Gwen, how out of it am I I dn't know when it happens,
Jinx so so so so good to have you back. But do what they say so we have you with us on here for good soon. You have been missed.


----------



## Spider

The coffee is excellent this morning, thank you Carem! you have a good day. I am enjoying my second cup.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly -6.6c/ 20F Great Bend. Was out getting a few early morning photos. Trying to catch the frost before it disappears.
> 
> Coffee this morning is served pond side.
> 
> Hugs and healing energy to all those in need.
> 
> will be out and about getting the final items for my Tardis.


That coffee won't stay hot too long by the look of things! Assuming it is yours by the melting circle around it. Thats rather a cool morning- especially by our standards where it never reaches freezing point.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly -6.6c/ 20F Great Bend. Was out getting a few early morning photos. Trying to catch the frost before it disappears.
> 
> Coffee this morning is served pond side.
> 
> Hugs and healing energy to all those in need.
> 
> will be out and about getting the final items for my Tardis.


Beautiful, love the pond picture, that is one for a framing. The coffee is always wonderful, in fact, I think I need a second cup.  Have fun with the Tardis, wouldn't it be great if you could step inside and have it take you where you want to go?


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Well I put a load of washing on a while ago. Will befinsihed now, will go and hang it up and then head off to bed. See you all later tomorrow.


Good night.


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> I find you never look around your own area properly. It's only when you get visitors who want the guided tour that you get to take in what is on your own doorstep!


So true! We have a permanent Viking exhibition here which I have only been to once....and that was only because my cousin's kids came down and wanted to see it!


----------



## Designer1234

flyty1n said:


> Check out this true story of a friend of mine.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=27413606&nid=148
> 
> I think you will find it interesting.


It is interesting - It doesn't take much to cause skin cancer- I never used a tanning machine but I did spend a lot of time in the sun and ended up with squamous cell cancer on my nose - It is worrisome how so many young people are using tanning beds when it is proven to be cancer causing. I am glad your friend is doing so much better.


----------



## Designer1234

sugarsugar said:


> Anyway I have achieved quite a bit so far today. Went to mums and "did" for her, then home for lunch, took a load to the op shop, then vaccuumed and mopped the floors. Oscar is pretty much back to his old self again.. thank goodness. Off to catch up...


I hope they figure out what is causing all her problems best thoughts surrounding her -- and you.

Glad Oscar is doing so much better. He is a beautiful dog.

Winter has arrived here and I have the furnace turned up high to warm up. 7 am on Tuesday, here now. wish we were heading into spring instead of heading into winter.

I hope everything is good with you. I enjoy your posts.


----------



## Designer1234

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for the pep talk Shirley. She know she has to come and have a talk with me about everything.... I guess she is putting it off.


I just pray it goes well for you and your daughter and that it doesn't cause you more stress. Know we all care about you.


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> I want you all to know just how much all the prayers, cards and well wishes meant to me while I was away. My goodness!!!!!
> 
> Rookie did a great job of getting them to me and posting updates on what was happening.
> 
> Every note was like a ray of sunshine. Some cards were fabulously handmade, others with just the right sentiment, some were so funny, others touched my heart... ALL were wonderful.
> 
> I can now take a picture on I-pad, just don't know how to get it on here. Still don't have a cord for camera but I am going to try to do a little driving this week-end and get a few things bought so I will be posting pictures.
> 
> Gypsycream knit me a BEAR! His name is Maxwell Swift (for maximum healing swiftly) and I love him dearly. Here I am, about to turn 70, and have my first teddy bear to snuggle with at night. He was a big hit in the rehab facility. (So was Maggie - my DD's big white dog... she came to visit me in rehab and was so good with all the other patient's) PurpleFi sent a crocheted angel to watch over me and Lee1313 sent a bookmark for my reading. A local church brought me a prayer shawl in the hospital. (Any of you who make those, know that they are a great comfort.) It was wonderful because my thermostat seemed to have been broken If I was the least bit tired, I would get cold... All of these things were wonderful and so appreciated, but the biggest gift of all was all the prayers, healing vibes and CARING from this wonderful group of people.
> 
> I truly love you all and have been so concerned about some of you with problems going on right now. I'll never get caught up... I'm not even going to try.... there are not enough hours in the day.... but know that I am sending prayers and healing vibes to you in need and that I am eternally grateful to all of you. I won't be on a lot, since I have to deal with mom's health right now and I tire pretty easily so I rest when I can.... (not to mention that I'm not supposed to type...) but I hope another couple weeks will make a big difference if I am good now. I'm pretty restricted for the next month... then I can start doing some normal things and feeling like me again....
> 
> Again, THANK YOU ALL for the love, support and caring that has been sent my way. It means the world to me... I am fairly restricted for the next month (not to mention banned from computer and knitting needles) but I hope the next couple weeks will make a big difference. I still tire easily and am spending a lot of time resting, but hope to heal quickly and get back to being me sooner than later.
> 
> DH is going through some cardiac tests next week. IF he needs to have surgery, it should be just a couple of days in hospital. My hope is that we are both strong and healthy for the New Year.


Jynx- our Prayers are answered! you are home! I know it has been such a long road -- you are getting there my dear. All of KP missed you - especially here on the Tea Party. Take care of yourself, you have to come first in your own mind -- and thank Gerry for all his support of you. It is hard on the spouses when the one they love is hurting and going through times like you have. Love to you both and continued Prayers and warm thoughts. Take care friend. Shirley


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly -6.6c/ 20F Great Bend. Was out getting a few early morning photos. Trying to catch the frost before it disappears.
> 
> Coffee this morning is served pond side.
> 
> Hugs and healing energy to all those in need.
> 
> will be out and about getting the final items for my Tardis.


Just awesome, love the frost, and coffee is perfect :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle

Still have over 12 pages to read but thought I would post before getting my day started.

I had an enjoyable weekend in MD with my exSIL, her DS and his DW. We went shopping on Sunday to Ross and Tuesday Morning. Need to stay out of TM. Did find some more of the Bamboo Ewe in two different colors. No needles, though. Had supper Saturday of crab cakes and steamed veggies with crab soup. 

Drove up to MA on Monday, with a stop in Bristol, PA to pick up seafood at a place I know there. Bought the Clam Bake, but no clams. The mussels were disappointing but the shrimp, Alaskan king crab and scallops were wonderful. My son and I enjoyed it all. His oldest DS did try the crab and liked it. Next time, no mussels or clams. Still have a pound of A kc claws in the freezer. 

As you can tell, I love seafood, esp crab, scallops and shrimp.

Have been reading the posts but not commenting. Do know that if prayers, good thoughts, a chuckle or an expression og sorrow is needed, it is given. Oohs and aahs over pix and drooling over recipes, also. 

Need to finish my tea and get dressed. Sorting out of the van and a trip to the store is in order. Also need to make a couple phone calls. The house is quiet with all children at school and the adults at work. Going to put on a pan of soup for supper. My DIL and DS work long hours, not including after school activities almost daily. So the little things I can do while here helps out.

Glad to see that Marianne is back posting, gagesmom got the infection taken care of quickly, Desert Joy got her problem squared away, that Charlotte is getting tbe care she needs and that Jynx is healing. If I missed anyone, I am sorry. Healing thoughts to all. 

See you all later.

OH Kathy (pg 71)


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for this....I'm going to put a copy in my recipe box.



jheiens said:


> Rookie--I posted this before but God only knows when or where, because I certainly don't remember. The only problem I've had is getting the two sets of measurements to stay far enough apart so that you can read them when I post.
> 
> The measurements are specific:
> 
> for solids: // use:
> 1tsp // 3/4 tsp
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> Isn't it November 3rd this year?
> Edit: Found this,
> Daylight Savings Time ends on Sunday, Nov. 3, at 2 a.m., when clocks go back to 1 a.m. DST usually ends the final Sunday in October, but this year, it occurs on November's first Sunday.


Thanks, I was wondering as It is getting to be winter here. I thought it usually was in October - It makes a difference up here although it also is nice in the summer with DST.

We will just 'hunker down' and hope this will be our last winter in Calgary -- much rather have rain and warmer temps (like on Vancouver Island). :shock: :thumbup: 

We have just had the one snow fall I told you about but the temperature is starting to drop so we are on our way to winter weather. We are thankful that we are warm and safe and together - many are still hurting after the floods this year and are still not back in their homes. Prayers for all of them.

Prayers for continued recovery for dreamweaver (love that name for an avatar) and Marianne and Melody and all those who are hurting right now.

NanaCaren - have fun this weekend . let us know if there is a link to your adventure! Your Grand kids are so lucky to have you.

Bulldog - nice to hear from you.

Gwen -- hope your cold is disappearing.

We are going to head out into the winter as I have a doctor's apptmnt. Want to have a talk with him about exactly what more I can do with the shoulder. Hope to still be able to have some cortisone shots as they helped before and I didn't arrange it when he told me about what was causing the problems. Also going to ask him about Physio Therapy. I hope to get a copy of the actual results so that I can check and find out more about it. I am doing well with slowing down. cut back on the typing and crocheting - the knitting doesn't seem to bother that much if I sit properly.

I am looking forward to Halloween as our 9 year old is going as a butterfly - we usually go down and hand out the candy, apples etc. at the door (other Grandma and I) while Pat, and my son and his wife go with her. I think this will be the last time she will want to go with the family as they are starting to go into groups with their friends and one parent. We will miss it as she always looks so sweet- she is such a joyful little girl.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Kathy, sounds like a great time. I also LOVE Alaskan King Crab, yummo!! You'd almost think I was born and raised in Alaska. lol Scallops are good too. 
Enjoy the rest of you vacation. Hugs


----------



## gagesmom

Just checking in for a few minutes. Had a good nights sleep and do feel a lot better.

Am taking my medication as prescribed. I know the pain killer did me in last night, I forgot to set the alarm and we all slept in this morning. Greg woke up Gage and drove him to school and I have snuck on here while Greg is gone.

Dreamweaver I am so happy you are home and I won't tell DH.
<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Poledra65

I have my heat up a little also Shirley, starting to get freezing temps at night now.  Oh well. I turned the thermostat down to 68, DH was asking why it was chilly in the house, I told him it wasn't but there's a throw over the back of the couch, use that and stop complaining. lolol...I don't want to pay more for the gas bill when I can spend it on yarn.  I did turn it up to 72 again, but it had been so warm in here that I turned it down, now it's back up to 72 and I think that is where it will stay, it's nice and warm but not hot in here now, comfy. 
Hope you are having a good start to your day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you on here!!! You've been dearly missed, Sweet Lady!! Hang in there and keep doing what the doctors tell you.....you know yourself so well now, that you'll know when you can do things and your body will tell you when you shouldn't. I have a couple more cards to forward on to you --- hope they brighten your day to hear from so many people who love you!!

Can you post a picture of the bear sometime!!



Dreamweaver said:


> The prodigal one returns!!!!
> 
> Don't let DH know I'm on computer... a big no-no for awhile do to de Quivain's (sp) tendonitis in wrist/thumb that is supposed to be iced 4 times a day, exercises, brace and no computer or knitting. HA!!! But I am trying to be good.
> 
> ..


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in for a few minutes. Had a good nights sleep and do feel a lot better.
> 
> Am taking my medication as prescribed. I know the pain killer did me in last night, I forgot to set the alarm and we all slept in this morning. Greg woke up Gage and drove him to school and I have snuck on here while Greg is gone.
> 
> Dreamweaver I am so happy you are home and I won't tell DH.
> <3<3<3<3<3


Good that you slept well, sleep does so much to aid in healing. Hopefully just getting the infection taken care of will help a lot. That may be where some of your energy was going, that you were so tired.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in for a few minutes. Had a good nights sleep and do feel a lot better.
> 
> Am taking my medication as prescribed. I know the pain killer did me in last night, I forgot to set the alarm and we all slept in this morning. Greg woke up Gage and drove him to school and I have snuck on here while Greg is gone.
> 
> Dreamweaver I am so happy you are home and I won't tell DH.
> <3<3<3<3<3


Glad you are feeling better today.


----------



## Miss Pam

Dreamweaver said:


> The prodigal one returns!!!!
> 
> Don't let DH know I'm on computer... a big no-no for awhile do to de Quivain's (sp) tendonitis in wrist/thumb that is supposed to be iced 4 times a day, exercises, brace and no computer or knitting. HA!!! But I am trying to be good.
> 
> Well, they tried to do me in at the hospital but failed again. The first surgery went really well - faster than he expected (I wonder if he was in such a hurry to get on cruise ship). Everything seemed to be going well... I was up, walking and feeling fine and then the bottom fell out. The bowel started to come through the incision site. (I think staples pulled lose... ) I think it was also infected. Anyhow, his partner did emergency surgery (there were 3 scenarios explained to family and two of them were really lousy). They put me in an medically induced coma for 4 days. I could tell you the nightmare stories of coming out of that... but no need to scare you all to death, even if it is almost Halloween. I will tell you that they did it late at night, the nurse would not make eye contact, I truly thought I was dead and somehow got them to call DH to come after 4 hours of begging by pointing, pantomime, etc. He came and got a pen and paper and the first thing I asked was "Colostomy?" to see if they had replaced it back again with second surgery.... I then asked if I was alive? DH saved the notes for me. It was an awful experience.
> 
> They put all these metal plastic stays on tummy and a wound vac. Getting that damned nose tube out and the catheter on the same day and then trying to stand for the first timeand a wound dressing change was too much and I became very ill for a day but was finally moved out of ICU and started to be able to stand and sit up a little and finally to walk. The wound vac came off but the dressing changes were kind of painful. I still have about an 8" square dressing and have collagen pads that go on the wounds and this has to be changed every other day. Dh is becoming a pro! I see the wound Sr. at least once a week to check on progress. I cannot wait until I can take a bath!!! They are just now letting me take a shower right before a dressing change. I'm very hesitant to do that. Surgeon is OK with it but wound Dr. isn't and I'm going conservative this time for sure. I do NOT want to go back to hospital....


Oh, Jynx, it's so great to see you on here. I'm so glad you're doing better and trying to follow doctor's orders no matter how slow your progress might be. We want you well, so please take care of yourself. xxxooo


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> I have my heat up a little also Shirley, starting to get freezing temps at night now.  Oh well. I turned the thermostat down to 68, DH was asking why it was chilly in the house, I told him it wasn't but there's a throw over the back of the couch, use that and stop complaining. lolol...I don't want to pay more for the gas bill when I can spend it on yarn.  I did turn it up to 72 again, but it had been so warm in here that I turned it down, now it's back up to 72 and I think that is where it will stay, it's nice and warm but not hot in here now, comfy.
> Hope you are having a good start to your day.


It takes us awhile to get our condo the right temp. We both believe in fresh air and so we do leave our window open a wee bit at night-- we have a mattress cover which heats up on both sides so I turn it on about l0 minutes before we go to bed and what a difference it makes. I am always cold and the kids gave it to us 3 years ago.

We turn it off when we go to sleep and it really does make life easier. When the condo gets chilly I have been known to turn it on - climb fully dressed into bed and read in the after noon. Pat never feels the cold like I do- I am cold even in the summer. grrr.(feet and Hands).

We got a new car last year and we have 'seat warmers'!!! what a pleasure -- even Pat likes them. They just warm us up so nicely. It is amazing- don't know why people didn't come up with them long ago! . So we do very well actually. I just find it harder the older we get. That is why everyone over 60 wishes they could head out to the west coast.

I have one block finished Joy -- and my cardigan is getting there. I have knit down 3 inches under the arm on the bottom section. It doesn't bother the shoulder so I spend more time knitting on it and watching tv.

talk to you all later.


----------



## Poledra65

Love this, my radio station again.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Two prodigals returning so close together. So glad to see you back again- and don't post too often as we don't want your tendoniitis to cause permanent damage.
> You really have been determined to have problems iwtht hat gut of yours. So pleased you are being sensible this time and following the rules!
> Surely now you will start to heal.
> And thenwe might see you here more often. How are you managing with no computer OR knitting? And at a time when you could spend plenty of time on them.
> 
> Read further and see the issues with your mother continue. At least your brother was around to help- is he still around? After all you really can't do much for her currently. And with your DH not well as well that makes it even harder.


i'm cheating a little on the computer and knitting, but have cold pack on while typing for short spurts and brace on when knitting - but briefly, as it puts thumb to sleep.
Try to keep thumb off bar and used other hand

Brother is long gone... 2 days was the extent of his visit and most of the things I asked him to do are undone. In fairness, we had to take mom many places and time was limited. He had a charity event that Sat. so left very early. I haven't even called the one in town. He can seldom arrange time off and not on short notice....


----------



## RookieRetiree

I went to a new grocery store yesterday and found all the things that I'd been wanting (not on my list for yesterday, but I bought them anyway). I found gram flour for the home made pita bread, potato starch & flour, Coconut flour and some multi-grain flour. But, I forgot to look for gluten...but I will the next time. All the kids are going to be here this weekend so I'm cooking Greek chicken, Greek Salad, home-made black bean hummus and fresh pita bread...can't wait.



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam,quoting from the cookbook " Although vital wheat gluten is not a core ingredient when making bread by hand (the gluten contained in the flour is enoughto produce a high loaf when mixing and kneading by hand) ...gluten here as a main ingredient for bread machine baking because all testing has shown that it yields a better loaf when added to the dry ingreadients...helps make loaves rise higher and gives them more volume...."
> 
> I know when I've made whole wheat in the machine before and did not add gluten the loaf turned out very, very dense.
> Tasted okay but certainly a "heavier" more compact loaf.
> 
> I don't know what could be substituted for gluten.


----------



## Poledra65

I usually feel the cold a lot more than David does, I think men just run hotter body temps than we do? 
I love seat warmers, told David that our next car is going to have them, well my care will have them. lol
The mattress pad sounds like a wonderful thing, I like to have the bedroom window open at night just a hair also. I am glad we moved here to be closer to family, but I miss a lot of things about the San Antonio area, especially come winter. lol


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, the sky is clear blue, it is not so warm today, but there is no wind!
> 
> Busy week as the gks are coming to stay tomorrow but I am determined to finish my DB today :thumbup:
> 
> Sending happy hugs and vibes to everyone.
> 
> Sunny Tuesday photos....


Good morning, Purple. We've got sunshine forecast today here, too. It's cold this morning, though - 35F. It was pretty windy here yesterday,too, but that gas gone away.  Lovely photos this morning.


----------



## Dreamweaver

angelam said:


> I find you never look around your own area properly. It's only when you get visitors who want the guided tour that you get to take in what is on your own doorstep!


So true. The old farmstead, sausage factory and farm behind me one block are closing in the next two months. I have only visited once. They do so many things, animal fairs, pumpkin patches. It is Bob Evens sausage.. What I hat most is that the land is for sale and will surely be commercial, thereby removing my nice big natural buffer from a HUGE complex going in... 21 story State Farm Insurance, hotel, apartments, retail. YUCK. my little road is going to have to have major changes.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Love this, my radio station again.


LOL LOL so true, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Chicago is a great place to visit!!! Come anytime of the year and there are enough things to do to keep you busy for weeks. I personally don't like the winter time -- the winds make the wind chill unbearable..and my memories are of slushing through the snow and ice water crossing the streets. The city lights are spectacular and the lakefront and museums are awesome.



Poledra65 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard on the radio this morning that Adelaide made the top 10 Lonely Planet places to visit- maybe I shouldn't be saying I'm not sure why! And today an email arrived from Lonely Planet giving more details. We beat you Julie- we were 9 and you 10!
> http://www.lonelyplanet.com/travel-tips-and-articles/lonely-planets-best-in-travel-2014-top-10-cities?affil=EML_EDITORIALNEWS_43v2
> 
> How cool is that! And Chicago is in there too. :thumbup:
> A lot of places I'd love to visit.
> Isn't it funny to see photos' of places around you and to not recognize them? Sometimes it's just that we've seen them in our everyday experiences and just don't register them as anything special since they are always just there. But who knows, do let us know when you find it though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

http://www.world-actuality.com/index.php/people/671-these-20-photos-are-going-to-make-you-cry-but-you-ll-see-why-it-s-totally-worth-it


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Jynx it is sooooo good to see you posting but please don't overdo it...I've had the de Quivere surgery and you really must follow orders. What a nightmare you have been through too. Praises sent upward for your recovery! You have been missed massively!
> 
> You asked about Marianne; she hopefully will get test results today. Has not had surgery yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prodigal one returns!!!!
> 
> Don't let DH know I'm on computer... a big no-no for awhile do to de Quivain's (sp) tendonitis in wrist/thumb that is supposed to be iced 4 times a day, exercises, brace and no computer or knitting. HA!!! But I am trying to be good.
> quote]
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know I could get surgery Rehab Dr. didn't offer that info.... I am trying to be reasonable. Only on this morning until ice pack stops being cold. So glad you are doing better and posting.. I hope you have a great deal of relief now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Chicago is a great place to visit!!! Come anytime of the year and there are enough things to do to keep you busy for weeks. I personally don't like the winter time -- the winds make the wind chill unbearable..and my memories are of slushing through the snow and ice water crossing the streets. The city lights are spectacular and the lakefront and museums are awesome.


A friend of mine, well, my Landlord in Texas, grew up in Chicago. She said it was beautiful but the wind and cold were just too much for her.


----------



## Miss Pam

Gweniepooh said:


> Does anyone know when the clocks will turn back? It seems tht it usually happens before Halloween which is Thurs. but it also seems to occur on a weekend. Will it be this weekend?


I believe it's this weekend, Gwen.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard on the radio this morning that Adelaide made the top 10 Lonely Planet places to visit- maybe I shouldn't be saying I'm not sure why! And today an email arrived from Lonely Planet giving more details. We beat you Julie- we were 9 and you 10!
> http://www.lonelyplanet.com/travel-tips-and-articles/lonely-planets-best-in-travel-2014-top-10-cities?affil=EML_EDITORIALNEWS_43v2
> 
> How cool is that! And Chicago is in there too. :thumbup:
> A lot of places I'd love to visit.
> Isn't it funny to see photos' of places around you and to not recognize them? Sometimes it's just that we've seen them in our everyday experiences and just don't register them as anything special since they are always just there. But who knows, do let us know when you find it though.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to check that out Chicago is a WONDERFUL place to visit.....
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning. I found some sugar free caramel sauce that I thought would be good on apples...but it turns out that it tastes more like butterscotch -- okay, but not caramel and will have to make my own...but the butterscotch is sure tasting good in my latte this morning...there's always a Plan B!

I have my work cut out for me today...although I am going to start it with some knitting first. Then, I agreed to try to fix DGS's Halloween costume...Mom didn't check sizes and of course, it's too small---poor little guy would be a dinosaur with a very high voice!! So I'm going to cut it off to be a t-shirt with tail -- need to figure out where best to cut it an hem it. I also promised a fellow KP'er and mall knitter that I'd try to fix a hole that's in her friend's home made Christmas stocking (the Santa Jack in the Box). I found a great video on YouTube from Liat that I'm going to try to follow...I have a green yarn that matches pretty well.

Love to all...and prayers for Pontuf and Marianne. GagesMom so sorry to hear what you've been going through---think that's in my future too!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> Jynx- our Prayers are answered! you are home! I know it has been such a long road -- you are getting there my dear. All of KP missed you - especially here on the Tea Party. Take care of yourself, you have to come first in your own mind -- and thank Gerry for all his support of you. It is hard on the spouses when the one they love is hurting and going through times like you have. Love to you both and continued Prayers and warm thoughts. Take care friend. Shirley


Thanks, and also thanks for the wonderful card. Gerry and I are still trying to figure out how to display them all... He truly has been through the wringer with caring for me, mom, house, working. He is also an excellent dressing changer now!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, another one courtesy of KJ97
LOLOL!!! I'm going to try a few of these, might get me committed though around here.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi Jynx, you have had a long road to travel and your traveling days on the road are not over but the end of the road is in sight! Please take care and know that our love and prayers are with you and your family. Sending you these flowers. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think that is it since I also haven't used gluten in white breads and they have been fine. I have another breasd cookbook and very few of the recipes call for gluten.
quote=jknappva]My daughter uses bread flour so perhaps it has extra gluten added. The bread machine seems to like it since the loaves are always light and good. Do you think perhaps the whole wheat flour needs the extra gluten?
Junek[/quote]


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, another one courtesy of KJ97
> LOLOL!!! I'm going to try a few of these, might get me committed though around here.


 :shock:


----------



## 5mmdpns

This lil character is for your enjoyment! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Happy birthday Wannabear! May your day be filled with blessings and this year be better than ever! Love Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

Poledra65 said:


> Love this, my radio station again.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you on here!!! You've been dearly missed, Sweet Lady!! Hang in there and keep doing what the doctors tell you.....you know yourself so well now, that you'll know when you can do things and your body will tell you when you shouldn't. I have a couple more cards to forward on to you --- hope they brighten your day to hear from so many people who love you!!
> 
> Can you post a picture of the bear sometime!!


Absolutely... going to post picture as soon as I figure out how to do from I-pad or get cord for laptop. He is going with me to Sit and Stitch in just a few minutes to show the ladies there.

Off computer now as ice pack in warm and ride is due any minute.

Thanks again for all your posts and doing all the receiving and mailing. It turned out to be a much bigger favor and than I thought!!!! (Love the avatar!)

Surgery for mom in the morning.... Say an extra prayer. It should be simple, but nothing is simple at 92...


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, and also thanks for the wonderful card. Gerry and I are still trying to figure out how to display them all... He truly has been through the wringer with caring for me, mom, house, working. He is also an excellent dressing changer now!!!!


a big no-no for awhile do to de Quivain's (sp) tendonitis in wrist/thumb that is supposed to be iced 4 times a day, exercises, brace and no computer or knitting HA!!! But I am trying to be good

=======. 
Jynx-- I am worried that you are overdoing again. Please - we LOVE to hear from you but you must not go against the doctor's orders. We understand how much you need to get back to normal but you must not take chances - please, my dear, you must listen to what they say. It is so important.

All our Prayers are with you and Gerry and your Mom.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Jynx, it's so great to see you on here. I'm so glad you're doing better and trying to follow doctor's orders no matter how slow your progress might be. We want you well, so please take care of yourself. xxxooo


Thanks Pam.... and let me know what was going on with you healthwise. I was worried. Hope your trip was smashing.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, another one courtesy of KJ97
> LOLOL!!! I'm going to try a few of these, might get me committed though around here.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: These are hilarious!


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> This lil character is for your enjoyment! Zoe


LOL LOL so cute


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Happy birthday Wannabear! May your day be filled with blessings and this year be better than ever! Love Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto


----------



## Patches39

Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely... going to post picture as soon as I figure out how to do from I-pad or get cord for laptop. He is going with me to Sit and Stitch in just a few minutes to show the ladies there.
> 
> Off computer now as ice pack in warm and ride is due any minute.
> 
> Thanks again for all your posts and doing all the receiving and mailing. It turned out to be a much bigger favor and than I thought!!!! (Love the avatar!)
> 
> Surgery for mom in the morning.... Say an extra prayer. It should be simple, but nothing is simple at 92...


Prayers going up :-D


----------



## Miss Pam

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks Pam.... and let me know what was going on with you healthwise. I was worried. Hope your trip was smashing.....


It was just a follow-up to my annual mammogram. They found a tiny cyst they needed to check into a little further. Thankfully it wasn't either cancerous or prer-cancerous. It was a bit worrisome, but all is fine. Thank God!


----------



## Miss Pam

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks Pam.... and let me know what was going on with you healthwise. I was worried. Hope your trip was smashing.....


And trip was absolutely wonderful! Memories to last a lifetime!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Gweniepooh said:


> I think that is it since I also haven't used gluten in white breads and they have been fine. I have another breasd cookbook and very few of the recipes call for gluten.
> quote=jknappva]My daughter uses bread flour so perhaps it has extra gluten added. The bread machine seems to like it since the loaves are always light and good. Do you think perhaps the whole wheat flour needs the extra gluten?
> Junek


[/quote]

One possible substitute might be xanthan gum: I had to check the spelling and don't even think of asking me to say it! Despite the name, this comes as a powder and can be added to gluten-free flour to give a better rise than you get with yeast alone. My cousin, who is coeliac, uses it regularly in baking and produces delicious results,

It is really good to hear from both Marianne and Jynx again. Take good care of yourselves and get back to us as soon as you feel able to join in. We never stopped thinking about either of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd pop in for a minute and say hi. I have been getting last minute thing s finished up for Punkin Chinkin. We have to have a both of some type, I think I like what was built for it. Tomorrow it will have last minute touches added, get disassembled and loaded onto the trailer along with the rest of the catapult parts. Just finished painting a little bit ago. Now off to bed for some much needed sleep.


Wow this really has been a lot of work. I know it will be worth it as your children will never forget this. Hope you got that much needed sleep. Hmmmmmm, reminds me of those old English telephone booths.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> You were right - I was off base completely-- oh well, that is nothing out of the ordinary. Glad you posted as I really would have led everyone astray. I was thinking of something put all around the block like the crochet sc .


You make me laugh Designer as that is how I do things, If there are two ways of understanding things, I always understand the one that isn't meant. LOL Sometimes I would even come out right, by accident, but it would be the long way around to get to the same answer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> Just got pictures of the house in Saw creek estate, in Bushkill, Pa. Went with my DD, to close up the house for the winter. Color nice, love the place,
> Photos of house, and lake across from house,


What an absolutely gorgeous home and location. You must love being there.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Miss Pam said:


> It was just a follow-up to my annual mammogram. They found a tiny cyst they needed to check into a little further. Thankfully it wasn't either cancerous or prer-cancerous. It was a bit worrisome, but all is fine. Thank God!


The first time that happened to me with the cyst I got lost driving home and I knew the way like the back of my hand. I didn't know anything about cysts and when I saw them find this after they called me back for further tests I thought I was a goner. I was quite thankful for my life, but LOL found out that it was common and just a cyst, not cancer. What a relief.


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> http://www.world-actuality.com/index.php/people/671-these-20-photos-are-going-to-make-you-cry-but-you-ll-see-why-it-s-totally-worth-it


They did! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness gracious me - Jynx how wonderful to see you on line!! Please don't overdo things- hope that you are tucked up safely in your cot, and dreaming pleasant dreams by now!


I second that! Very happy to see you are on the mend! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Happy Birthday Wannabear!


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Wannabear. Welcome back to our recoverees. Just packing for returning to London next week for a short holiday and concert visit. Estate agent came today to check details. Otherwise no news there. New tv seems to be working ok. Other than that all quiet here. Take care all, prayers for all needing them.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Does anyone know when the clocks will turn back? It seems tht it usually happens before Halloween which is Thurs. but it also seems to occur on a weekend. Will it be this weekend?


November 3 for the US who observe.

Edit: I see this was answered!


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> She was about 12 as well- and what a difference it made to things like her writing. We simply thought she was a messy left handed writer. Don't remember her ever having problems like that. Our best memory of her with new glasses is the time she got some just before we left on hlidays to the Lake District- a beutiful scenic area in England. Well she put her head out the window of the train for some reason and the glasses feel off. So she spent the week in this beutiful scenic area being unable to see! But the great UK NHS had paid for the new ones (a pair a year allowed) and then paid for the replacemnt as they covered repair and they couldn't be repaired and so they were replaced (as we didn't have them they couldn't be repaired).


That would be terrible for her....to get used to really seeing and then spend a holiday not being able to see!!
I think NHS is wonderful....I know there are a lot of people that don't agree with me.
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> The fact that she was able to move her car and he didn't run away is scary, they have come so desensitized to humans that they are not afraid of them, that can be dangerous, good thing she got him before he harmed a child or someone in another yard as I have a feeling he would have taken exception if they didn't have food since he associates people with food. The only drawback to feeding them, but it's that or they starve, catch 22 situation, d... if you do and d... if you don't.


They are very thick in some places, and in some places, it's illegal to feed them or other wildlife (people are discouraged here from leaving anything out that might interest bears, coyotes, or raccoons). Any animal of size can be dangerous--I grew up in a family of hunters and fishers, and we don't waste anything...and I'll stop there because I can get on a soapbox!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly -6.6c/ 20F Great Bend. Was out getting a few early morning photos. Trying to catch the frost before it disappears.
> 
> Coffee this morning is served pond side.
> 
> Hugs and healing energy to all those in need.
> 
> will be out and about getting the final items for my Tardis.


I think at 20F, I prefer having my morning coffee in the nice, cosy kitchen!!
20F is just too cold this time of year! Is this normal for you the last of Oct.?
junek


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> I understand exactly how Maryanne felt about seeing. I got my first glasses when I was about 12 yrs old. Until I got them, I never knew that you were supposed to see separate blades of grass and individual leaves on trees. I just assumed everyone just saw a mass of green like I did. The first few times my lenses were strengthened, I would get nauseated because of the difference in what I saw through my glasses and what I saw out of the corner of my eye!!
> JuneK


Me too! And when I got my first pair of contact lenses, I had peripheral vision (for probably the first time ever), so I went around all day looking at things out of the corners of my eyes! LOL


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I hope they figure out what is causing all her problems best thoughts surrounding her -- and you.
> 
> Glad Oscar is doing so much better. He is a beautiful dog.
> 
> Winter has arrived here and I have the furnace turned up high to warm up. 7 am on Tuesday, here now. wish we were heading into spring instead of heading into winter.
> 
> I hope everything is good with you. I enjoy your posts.


Hi, Shirley...wish I could send you some of our late Oct. weather...66 F today and 72F tomorrow with bright sunshine. Do you have much snow or did what you have the other day melt?
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Wannabear!


*Ditto!!*


----------



## gagesmom

Happy Birthday Wannabear.

Just watched a movie, feeling tired and I am going to grab a bit of shut eye.

Will be back later on.

((((HUGS)))) to all.


----------



## jknappva

Halloween as our 9 year old is going as a butterfly - we usually go down and hand out the candy, apples etc. at the door (other Grandma and I) while Pat, and my son and his wife go with her. I think this will be the last time she will want to go with the family as they are starting to go into groups with their friends and one parent. We will miss it as she always looks so sweet- she is such a joyful little girl.[/quote]

Hope you can get a picture of your 9 yr old in her costume....I know it will be lovely. Butterflies were favorites of my mother.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I have my heat up a little also Shirley, starting to get freezing temps at night now.  Oh well. I turned the thermostat down to 68, DH was asking why it was chilly in the house, I told him it wasn't but there's a throw over the back of the couch, use that and stop complaining. lolol...I don't want to pay more for the gas bill when I can spend it on yarn.  I did turn it up to 72 again, but it had been so warm in here that I turned it down, now it's back up to 72 and I think that is where it will stay, it's nice and warm but not hot in here now, comfy.
> Hope you are having a good start to your day.


We're so lucky here. Our temps have been down in the lower 40's at night. But we haven't had to have our heat on yet. Our gas heat isn't really expensive...it's the electic bill from running the a/c in summertime that really hits the purse!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> This lil character is for your enjoyment! Zoe


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Happy birthday Wannabear! May your day be filled with blessings and this year be better than ever! Love Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!!
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, another one courtesy of KJ97
> LOLOL!!! I'm going to try a few of these, might get me committed though around here.


Thanks, Kaye Loved them....
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely... going to post picture as soon as I figure out how to do from I-pad or get cord for laptop. He is going with me to Sit and Stitch in just a few minutes to show the ladies there.
> 
> Off computer now as ice pack in warm and ride is due any minute.
> 
> Thanks again for all your posts and doing all the receiving and mailing. It turned out to be a much bigger favor and than I thought!!!! (Love the avatar!)
> 
> Surgery for mom in the morning.... Say an extra prayer. It should be simple, but nothing is simple at 92...


I will keep you, your DH and mom in my prayers!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> They are very thick in some places, and in some places, it's illegal to feed them or other wildlife (people are discouraged here from leaving anything out that might interest bears, coyotes, or raccoons). Any animal of size can be dangerous--I grew up in a family of hunters and fishers, and we don't waste anything...and I'll stop there because I can get on a soapbox!


Me too, growing up in Alaska, hunting and fishing is a way of life. I could get up on that box with you on that.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Happy Birthday Wannabear.
> 
> Just watched a movie, feeling tired and I am going to grab a bit of shut eye.
> 
> Will be back later on.
> 
> ((((HUGS)))) to all.


Hi, Melody! Hope you don't have any bad side effects today from yesterday's extractions....tiredness I can understand. Take care of yourself.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I went to a new grocery store yesterday and found all the things that I'd been wanting (not on my list for yesterday, but I bought them anyway). I found gram flour for the home made pita bread, potato starch & flour, Coconut flour and some multi-grain flour. But, I forgot to look for gluten...but I will the next time. All the kids are going to be here this weekend so I'm cooking Greek chicken, Greek Salad, home-made black bean hummus and fresh pita bread...can't wait.


Curious to know your recipe, Rookie- I have never heard of using gram (garbanzo) flour for the pitta breads?! I have found a source of potato flour, tapioca flour and rice flour locally to my surprise!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Just a quick note - I just got a call from Charlotte and she says Hi and thanks to everyone for their best wishes. She was waiting for Rick to show up for a visit so he must have relented and left her the cell phone!!! Radiation treatments every day and IV steriods for the time being to keep the inflammation down. She was her regular funny self, says she doesn't slur her words any more than if she had had too much wine!!!! Misses Pontuf, they won't let him in, so maybe in a few days she can have a meet and greet with him outside the hospital. She has been moved to the Rehab section of the hospital and really likes the PT team so that is good. She is also close enough to home that friends are able to stop by and keep her from feeling too isolated. I have cut and pasted about 17 pages of comments from this weeks KTP to print out and send her so she can still feel "a part of". OK off to get some work done around here. luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I think that is it since I also haven't used gluten in white breads and they have been fine. I have another breasd cookbook and very few of the recipes call for gluten.
> quote=jknappva]My daughter uses bread flour so perhaps it has extra gluten added. The bread machine seems to like it since the loaves are always light and good. Do you think perhaps the whole wheat flour needs the extra gluten?
> Junek


[/quote]

Breadmaking flours are naturally higher in Gluten is my understanding- these are milled from the so-called hard wheats or Durum flours. Our wholemeal available here is milled form locally grown wheat which is the so-called soft wheat, having less gluten in the 'berry'.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Wannabear!


Happy Happy Birthday! 
Happy Birthday dear Wanda,
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> She is one spunky horse rider, or more accurately that would be a was, I guess.


No she still goes out riding at Windsor. A friend of a friend of mine is in charge of the stables at Windsor and he often gets to ride out with her when she's at the castle for the weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note - I just got a call from Charlotte and she says Hi and thanks to everyone for their best wishes. She was waiting for Rick to show up for a visit so he must have relented and left her the cell phone!!! Radiation treatments every day and IV steriods for the time being to keep the inflammation down. She was her regular funny self, says she doesn't slur her words any more than if she had had too much wine!!!! Misses Pontuf, they won't let him in, so maybe in a few days she can have a meet and greet with him outside the hospital. She has been moved to the Rehab section of the hospital and really likes the PT team so that is good. She is also close enough to home that friends are able to stop by and keep her from feeling too isolated. I have cut and pasted about 17 pages of comments from this weeks KTP to print out and send her so she can still feel "a part of". OK off to get some work done around here. luv-AZ


Poor Pontuf must be missing his Charlotte- he is such a loving dog. Thanks so much for the up-date Sandi!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> No she still goes out riding at Windsor. A friend of a friend of mine is in charge of the stables at Windsor and he often gets to ride out with her when she's at the castle for the weekend.


I am so glad to hear this for her sake- always remember the anecdote when as a child she was asked what she wanted to be when 'grown-up' , the story I heard was that she would reply, 'a horse'!


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> The prodigal one returns!!!!
> 
> Don't let DH know I'm on computer... a big no-no for awhile do to de Quivain's (sp) tendonitis in wrist/thumb that is supposed to be iced 4 times a day, exercises, brace and no computer or knitting. HA!!! But I am trying to be good.
> 
> Well, they tried to do me in at the hospital but failed again. The first surgery went really well - faster than he expected (I wonder if he was in such a hurry to get on cruise ship). Everything seemed to be going well... I was up, walking and feeling fine and then the bottom fell out. The bowel started to come through the incision site. (I think staples pulled lose... ) I think it was also infected. Anyhow, his partner did emergency surgery (there were 3 scenarios explained to family and two of them were really lousy). They put me in an medically induced coma for 4 days. I could tell you the nightmare stories of coming out of that... but no need to scare you all to death, even if it is almost Halloween. I will tell you that they did it late at night, the nurse would not make eye contact, I truly thought I was dead and somehow got them to call DH to come after 4 hours of begging by pointing, pantomime, etc. He came and got a pen and paper and the first thing I asked was "Colostomy?" to see if they had replaced it back again with second surgery.... I then asked if I was alive? DH saved the notes for me. It was an awful experience.
> 
> They put all these metal plastic stays on tummy and a wound vac. Getting that damned nose tube out and the catheter on the same day and then trying to stand for the first timeand a wound dressing change was too much and I became very ill for a day but was finally moved out of ICU and started to be able to stand and sit up a little and finally to walk. The wound vac came off but the dressing changes were kind of painful. I still have about an 8" square dressing and have collagen pads that go on the wounds and this has to be changed every other day. Dh is becoming a pro! I see the wound Sr. at least once a week to check on progress. I cannot wait until I can take a bath!!! They are just now letting me take a shower right before a dressing change. I'm very hesitant to do that. Surgeon is OK with it but wound Dr. isn't and I'm going conservative this time for sure. I do NOT want to go back to hospital....


So happy you are home and doing better! Be conservative, completely understand. Better safe than sorry. Wish we could have been there for your home coming. Take it easy dont disobey too much! Prayers for your continued recovery, mom and DH!

Hugs


----------



## AZ Sticks

Your secret's safe with us!!! Sounds like a nightmare and so glad that you are through the worst of it. Please try and be good and do what the drs. and G tell you....We are counting on having you up to speed soon!!! luv-AZ


Dreamweaver said:


> The prodigal one returns!!!!
> 
> Don't let DH know I'm on computer... a big no-no for awhile do to de Quivain's (sp) tendonitis in wrist/thumb that is supposed to be iced 4 times a day, exercises, brace and no computer or knitting. HA!!! But I am trying to be good.
> 
> Well, they tried to do me in at the hospital but failed again. The first surgery went really well - faster than he expected (I wonder if he was in such a hurry to get on cruise ship). Everything seemed to be going well... I was up, walking and feeling fine and then the bottom fell out. The bowel started to come through the incision site. (I think staples pulled lose... ) I think it was also infected. Anyhow, his partner did emergency surgery (there were 3 scenarios explained to family and two of them were really lousy). They put me in an medically induced coma for 4 days. I could tell you the nightmare stories of coming out of that... but no need to scare you all to death, even if it is almost Halloween. I will tell you that they did it late at night, the nurse would not make eye contact, I truly thought I was dead and somehow got them to call DH to come after 4 hours of begging by pointing, pantomime, etc. He came and got a pen and paper and the first thing I asked was "Colostomy?" to see if they had replaced it back again with second surgery.... I then asked if I was alive? DH saved the notes for me. It was an awful experience.
> 
> They put all these metal plastic stays on tummy and a wound vac. Getting that damned nose tube out and the catheter on the same day and then trying to stand for the first timeand a wound dressing change was too much and I became very ill for a day but was finally moved out of ICU and started to be able to stand and sit up a little and finally to walk. The wound vac came off but the dressing changes were kind of painful. I still have about an 8" square dressing and have collagen pads that go on the wounds and this has to be changed every other day. Dh is becoming a pro! I see the wound Sr. at least once a week to check on progress. I cannot wait until I can take a bath!!! They are just now letting me take a shower right before a dressing change. I'm very hesitant to do that. Surgeon is OK with it but wound Dr. isn't and I'm going conservative this time for sure. I do NOT want to go back to hospital....


----------



## Pup lover

jknappva said:


> My daughter uses bread flour so perhaps it has extra gluten added. The bread machine seems to like it since the loaves are always light and good. Do you think perhaps the whole wheat flour needs the extra gluten?
> Junek


All the receipts I have done in this book so far call for the gluten. The 100% whole wheat called for a lot, probably toooo much as it lifted the lid on the machine and I had to bake it in the oven. I use bread flour all the time whether its white, rye or wheat.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dreamweaver keeping you and your mom in my thoughts for recovery - if it's not one thing it's 20.......


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> All the receipts I have done in this book so far call for the gluten. The 100% whole wheat called for a lot, probably toooo much as it lifted the lid on the machine and I had to bake it in the oven. I use bread flour all the time whether its white, rye or wheat.


we don't have the option! Rye by it's very nature is low in Gluten, BTW.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note - I just got a call from Charlotte and she says Hi and thanks to everyone for their best wishes. She was waiting for Rick to show up for a visit so he must have relented and left her the cell phone!!! Radiation treatments every day and IV steriods for the time being to keep the inflammation down. She was her regular funny self, says she doesn't slur her words any more than if she had had too much wine!!!! Misses Pontuf, they won't let him in, so maybe in a few days she can have a meet and greet with him outside the hospital. She has been moved to the Rehab section of the hospital and really likes the PT team so that is good. She is also close enough to home that friends are able to stop by and keep her from feeling too isolated. I have cut and pasted about 17 pages of comments from this weeks KTP to print out and send her so she can still feel "a part of". OK off to get some work done around here. luv-AZ


Wonderful news!! Hugs for you both!


----------



## AZ Sticks

(DH is going through some cardiac tests next week. IF he needs to have surgery, it should be just a couple of days in hospital. My hope is that we are both strong and healthy for the New Year.)

He will be right at the top of my list of well wishes - luv-AZ


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly -6.6c/ 20F Great Bend. Was out getting a few early morning photos. Trying to catch the frost before it disappears.
> 
> Coffee this morning is served pond side.
> 
> Hugs and healing energy to all those in need.
> 
> will be out and about getting the final items for my Tardis.


Love the coffee and the waterfall!


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note - I just got a call from Charlotte and she says Hi and thanks to everyone for their best wishes.
> 
> Thanks for the update on Charlotte. I've been so worried about her after this latest set-back, as I'm sure everyone was. Sounds like she's getting back to her old self. I know she misses her fur-baby!
> JuneK


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> http://www.world-actuality.com/index.php/people/671-these-20-photos-are-going-to-make-you-cry-but-you-ll-see-why-it-s-totally-worth-it


Oh my! It does bring tears to your eyes doesn't it. thanks for sharing it x


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> http://www.world-actuality.com/index.php/people/671-these-20-photos-are-going-to-make-you-cry-but-you-ll-see-why-it-s-totally-worth-it


Oh my! It does bring tears to your eyes doesn't it. thanks for sharing it x


----------



## Miss Pam

Angora1 said:


> The first time that happened to me with the cyst I got lost driving home and I knew the way like the back of my hand. I didn't know anything about cysts and when I saw them find this after they called me back for further tests I thought I was a goner. I was quite thankful for my life, but LOL found out that it was common and just a cyst, not cancer. What a relief.


I totally hear what you're saying. I tried not to worry when I found out I had to go back, but ... it was definitely a relief to have all behind me.


----------



## Miss Pam

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday!!
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


And from me, too. :lol:


----------



## Bulldog

The fact that she was able to move her car and he didn't run away is scary, they have come so desensitized to humans that they are not afraid of them, that can be dangerous, good thing she got him before he harmed a child or someone in another yard as I have a feeling he would have taken exception if they didn't have food since he associates people with food. The only drawback to feeding them, but it's that or they starve, catch 22 situation, d... if you do and d... if you don't.

Kaye, She has two grandchildren that live very close to her...on the same lot, so she is always cautious when it comes to her grandchildren.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> That coffee won't stay hot too long by the look of things! Assuming it is yours by the melting circle around it. Thats rather a cool morning- especially by our standards where it never reaches freezing point.


The coffee didn't stay warn long at all. But was good just the same. I love this weather.


----------



## Bulldog

Maybe it varies from machine to machine- my Tefal (French made) has a very complex cycle- and produces a lovely light white bread without any added Gluten. I use gluten for my rye/wholemeal mix that I make to keep my gut in order! Not having coeliac issues!

Julie, you mentioned your Tfal bread machine. Did you get a new one?


----------



## angelam

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note - I just got a call from Charlotte and she says Hi and thanks to everyone for their best wishes. She was waiting for Rick to show up for a visit so he must have relented and left her the cell phone!!! Radiation treatments every day and IV steriods for the time being to keep the inflammation down. She was her regular funny self, says she doesn't slur her words any more than if she had had too much wine!!!! Misses Pontuf, they won't let him in, so maybe in a few days she can have a meet and greet with him outside the hospital. She has been moved to the Rehab section of the hospital and really likes the PT team so that is good. She is also close enough to home that friends are able to stop by and keep her from feeling too isolated. I have cut and pasted about 17 pages of comments from this weeks KTP to print out and send her so she can still feel "a part of". OK off to get some work done around here. luv-AZ


Thanks for that update on Charlotte. Glad she's getting plenty of visitors. What a good friend you are to print off KTP pages, hope she enjoys them. Love to you Charlotte if you read this xx


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful, love the pond picture, that is one for a framing. The coffee is always wonderful, in fact, I think I need a second cup.  Have fun with the Tardis, wouldn't it be great if you could step inside and have it take you where you want to go?


Thanks. It would be awesome if I could step inside and go any where, I know the first place I'd go.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Maybe it varies from machine to machine- my Tefal (French made) has a very complex cycle- and produces a lovely light white bread without any added Gluten. I use gluten for my rye/wholemeal mix that I make to keep my gut in order! Not having coeliac issues!
> 
> Julie, you mentioned your Tfal bread machine. Did you get a new one?


No, I am really talking of the old machine- I persevere with my Kenwood mixer- and my hand made bread mold!


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Just awesome, love the frost, and coffee is perfect :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you frosty mornings are one of my favorite times to photograph.


----------



## machriste

Welcome back Dreamweaver. Isn't it good to be home? Even with the added cares for Mum and DH. Please don't worry about responding to card senders. We all are just happy to hear you are on the way to recovery. Hope all goes well for Mum and DH as well.


----------



## Bulldog

Just checking in for a few minutes. Had a good nights sleep and do feel a lot better.

Am taking my medication as prescribed. I know the pain killer did me in last night, I forgot to set the alarm and we all slept in this morning. Greg woke up Gage and drove him to school and I have snuck on here while Greg is gone.

Dreamweaver I am so happy you are home and I won't tell DH.
<3<3<3<3<3

Melody, sleep was what you needed, sweetie. Continued prayers for heeling and the rest of the extractions needed. You are going to be beautiful! More than you are already.


----------



## angelam

Some of you may have read a previous post when I said I was house sitting for my daughter this week and looking after 2 dogs and 4 chickens (not to mention the builders). When I went to check on the chickens at lunchtime today just before I went out I was horrified - there were only three! I looked all around the garden and up and down the road. No chicken. I had to go out for a couple of hours so shut the other 3 in the pen and left the builders on chicken alert in case she came home or a neighbour walked in with a chicken tucked under her arm! Came back - still no chicken. I gave her up for lost and wondered how I was going to tell my 12 year old GD that I had lost one of her beloved chickens. Its now dark and I've just been out to shut up the henhouse for the night and there's little madam sitting on top of the house waiting to be let in!! I can't tell you how relieved I am. Just having a glass of wine to sooth my shattered nerves!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Some of you may have read a previous post when I said I was house sitting for my daughter this week and looking after 2 dogs and 4 chickens (not to mention the builders). When I went to check on the chickens at lunchtime today just before I went out I was horrified - there were only three! I looked all around the garden and up and down the road. No chicken. I had to go out for a couple of hours so shut the other 3 in the pen and left the builders on chicken alert in case she came home or a neighbour walked in with a chicken tucked under her arm! Came back - still no chicken. I gave her up for lost and wondered how I was going to tell my 12 year old GD that I had lost one of her beloved chickens. Its now dark and I've just been out to shut up the henhouse for the night and there's little madam sitting on top of the house waiting to be let in!! I can't tell you how relieved I am. Just having a glass of wine to sooth my shattered nerves!


Thank goodness for that!


----------



## iamsam

if that isn't a walking advertisement for protecting yourself from the sun I don't know what is.

sam



flyty1n said:


> Check out this true story of a friend of mine.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=27413606&nid=148
> 
> I think you will find it interesting.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Love this, my radio station again.


OH I needed this today while I was out and about getting the last of the things needed for the Tardis.


----------



## iamsam

that happens when their natural habitat becomes overrun by us - which is too bad. there is no win win answer for it but it still is sad.

sam



Bulldog said:


> 81brighteyes
> Katherine is just such a beautiful lady inside and out. She would never be cruel. She has feeders for the Momas and babies but if a male wanders in she will use her bow if she has not met her quota here. In Mississippi, the deer are just overwhelming and do so much damage, not only to yards, but can't tell you how many wrecks have been caused by deer walking in front of a vehicle ending in many fatalities. It is a means of survival to take care of the males.


----------



## iamsam

it is a problem I know - I hit a deer two years ago on my way to breakfast in napoleon - I was coming up to my exit and bang - there she was - I tried to swerve but clipped her anyhow. I was so upset - I called the police so they could get her off the road.

we have deer in the preserve beside us - gary complained they eat out of our garden. lol

but as I said before - as we move in - their habitat get smaller - what else are they to do?

cudos for your friend making sure the meat was used - some hunters here do the same thing.

sam



Bulldog said:


> I hope by processing plant you meant get it ready to freeze.
> 
> I desperately need to clear this up. The deer are numerous where she lives and always in her back yard. Before Rollie (her husband passed away) Katherine asked him to put feeders up because they get so many nursing Momas and wounded deer and it broke her heart, but the amount of deer here is overwhelming and they wreak havoc on homes and cause many deaths by walking in front of cars. Katherine doesn't make a habit of this. She always hunted with Rollie during deer season and fished with him two. Never saw a man and woman love one another as they did. She saw this huge male when she walked by the kitchen window. She moved her car...got her bow out of the closet and took care of him. They boys took him to be processed for freezing. Most all of the time, Katherine gives the meat out to those who truly need it. A most beautiful woman I have ever met, inside and out.


----------



## iamsam

and we have the Asian carp threatening our great lakes and the fishing industry.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmmm, how we feel about feral rabbits and the wild (introduced) Australian possum.


----------



## iamsam

yeah for dreamweaver - welcome home - and I am so glad to see you - continuous healing energy to you and jerry (I think I am right - jerry?) - rest and get well.

made my day

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> The prodigal one returns!!!!
> 
> Don't let DH know I'm on computer... a big no-no for awhile do to de Quivain's (sp) tendonitis in wrist/thumb that is supposed to be iced 4 times a day, exercises, brace and no computer or knitting. HA!!! But I am trying to be good.
> 
> Well, they tried to do me in at the hospital but failed again. The first surgery went really well - faster than he expected (I wonder if he was in such a hurry to get on cruise ship). Everything seemed to be going well... I was up, walking and feeling fine and then the bottom fell out. The bowel started to come through the incision site. (I think staples pulled lose... ) I think it was also infected. Anyhow, his partner did emergency surgery (there were 3 scenarios explained to family and two of them were really lousy). They put me in an medically induced coma for 4 days. I could tell you the nightmare stories of coming out of that... but no need to scare you all to death, even if it is almost Halloween. I will tell you that they did it late at night, the nurse would not make eye contact, I truly thought I was dead and somehow got them to call DH to come after 4 hours of begging by pointing, pantomime, etc. He came and got a pen and paper and the first thing I asked was "Colostomy?" to see if they had replaced it back again with second surgery.... I then asked if I was alive? DH saved the notes for me. It was an awful experience.
> 
> They put all these metal plastic stays on tummy and a wound vac. Getting that damned nose tube out and the catheter on the same day and then trying to stand for the first timeand a wound dressing change was too much and I became very ill for a day but was finally moved out of ICU and started to be able to stand and sit up a little and finally to walk. The wound vac came off but the dressing changes were kind of painful. I still have about an 8" square dressing and have collagen pads that go on the wounds and this has to be changed every other day. Dh is becoming a pro! I see the wound Sr. at least once a week to check on progress. I cannot wait until I can take a bath!!! They are just now letting me take a shower right before a dressing change. I'm very hesitant to do that. Surgeon is OK with it but wound Dr. isn't and I'm going conservative this time for sure. I do NOT want to go back to hospital....


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday Wannabear. A special day we all get to celebrate.


----------



## iamsam

syntax - gets me everytime. lol

sam



darowil said:


> What did she put in your bottle Sam? :-D Nice of you to share with Bentley.


----------



## AZ Sticks

This soap box is gonna get crowded!!!!! Make room for this country girl...........


Poledra65 said:


> Me too, growing up in Alaska, hunting and fishing is a way of life. I could get up on that box with you on that.


----------



## Designer1234

Happy Birthday Wannabear! I hope you have a wonderful day and a wonderful year! Here is my special wish for you.


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, another one courtesy of KJ97
> LOLOL!!! I'm going to try a few of these, might get me committed though around here.


Had to wait to reply as I couldn't see the keyboard for the tears! :thumbup: ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> That would be terrible for her....to get used to really seeing and then spend a holiday not being able to see!!
> I think NHS is wonderful....I know there are a lot of people that don't agree with me.
> JuneK


Knowing some of the people I know, I agree. I know my insurance is fair, but I know so many people in my family and friends, who have none or catastrophic type insurance, which is almost like none. Devastating if they get sick.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Such a funny story - and it hits home because I just have "herded" a chook back to my neighbors yard and shut her gate!!! She just went on "walk a bout"....


angelam said:


> Some of you may have read a previous post when I said I was house sitting for my daughter this week and looking after 2 dogs and 4 chickens (not to mention the builders). When I went to check on the chickens at lunchtime today just before I went out I was horrified - there were only three! I looked all around the garden and up and down the road. No chicken. I had to go out for a couple of hours so shut the other 3 in the pen and left the builders on chicken alert in case she came home or a neighbour walked in with a chicken tucked under her arm! Came back - still no chicken. I gave her up for lost and wondered how I was going to tell my 12 year old GD that I had lost one of her beloved chickens. Its now dark and I've just been out to shut up the henhouse for the night and there's little madam sitting on top of the house waiting to be let in!! I can't tell you how relieved I am. Just having a glass of wine to sooth my shattered nerves!


----------



## iamsam

I want to visit all ten cities.

sam



darowil said:


> Heard on the radio this morning that Adelaide made the top 10 Lonely Planet places to visit- maybe I shouldn't be saying I'm not sure why! And today an email arrived from Lonely Planet giving more details. We beat you Julie- we were 9 and you 10!
> http://www.lonelyplanet.com/travel-tips-and-articles/lonely-planets-best-in-travel-2014-top-10-cities?affil=EML_EDITORIALNEWS_43v2
> clearly I need to do more looking around my own city. Had no idea where this picture was taken! And Parlaiment House is on one of our main intersections that I frequently wander past. Must be out the back, looks more like the Festival Centre type stuff so maybe it is round there (they are in the same area) Maybe I will see what I can see in the next few days (and maybe take the camera). Was saying to David while in Perth that I have never been into Parlaiment House here so maybe it is seen then.


----------



## iamsam

oooh - power - yes - that might be important - would definitely need a generator - it would be eerie being along with all that snow -

sam



Patches39 said:


> LOL, the year that I stayed it started out great by then they had to plow me out we had about 6 feet of snowand the drifts was almost up to the top deck. LOL did not like the feeling, plus was alone. Phone lines and electricity where out, but fire place was nice .


----------



## iamsam

thanks gwen - I guess gluten isn't bad for you so it would be alright to use. just curious.

sam

do you buy it at the grocery store?



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam,quoting from the cookbook " Although vital wheat gluten is not a core ingredient when making bread by hand (the gluten contained in the flour is enoughto produce a high loaf when mixing and kneading by hand) ...gluten here as a main ingredient for bread machine baking because all testing has shown that it yields a better loaf when added to the dry ingreadients...helps make loaves rise higher and gives them more volume...."
> 
> I know when I've made whole wheat in the machine before and did not add gluten the loaf turned out very, very dense.
> Tasted okay but certainly a "heavier" more compact loaf.
> 
> I don't know what could be substituted for gluten.


----------



## iamsam

it's this weekend gwen - I had to look.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Does anyone know when the clocks will turn back? It seems tht it usually happens before Halloween which is Thurs. but it also seems to occur on a weekend. Will it be this weekend?


----------



## StellaK

I have had the De Quervain's surgery also. At the same time, they shaved off a bit of arm bone in my wrist to facilitate pain-free movement. It was similar to Carpal Tunnel surgery for the recovery--no big deal. In the space of eighteen months, I had 8 surgeries on my hands. They are fully useful now. I had damaged them as a sculptor, too many high-speed air tools and also stone carving. It was an ordeal at the time, but I am so glad I went through it. Obviously, I had very good insurance at the time, none of it required a penny out of my pocket. Now I am in my seventies and luckily have pain-free hands.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous home and location. You must love being there.


Yes!!,, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly -6.6c/ 20F Great Bend. Was out getting a few early morning photos. Trying to catch the frost before it disappears.
> 
> Coffee this morning is served pond side.
> 
> Hugs and healing energy to all those in need.
> 
> will be out and about getting the final items for my Tardis.


Wow, think you were about 8 degrees colder than us. Are those rocks at the pond normally a waterfall?


----------



## iamsam

is this your pond caren? hopefully it will fill back up this winter.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a chilly -6.6c/ 20F Great Bend. Was out getting a few early morning photos. Trying to catch the frost before it disappears.
> 
> Coffee this morning is served pond side.
> 
> Hugs and healing energy to all those in need.
> 
> will be out and about getting the final items for my Tardis.


----------



## iamsam

didn't dr who used to use a red british phone booth?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful, love the pond picture, that is one for a framing. The coffee is always wonderful, in fact, I think I need a second cup.  Have fun with the Tardis, wouldn't it be great if you could step inside and have it take you where you want to go?


----------



## iamsam

love scallops - had scallops wrapped in bacon when we ate at sweetwater (knit-a-palooza).

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Kathy, sounds like a great time. I also LOVE Alaskan King Crab, yummo!! You'd almost think I was born and raised in Alaska. lol Scallops are good too.
> Enjoy the rest of you vacation. Hugs


----------



## Bulldog

Hello my sweet sisters and brothers of the heart,
I just caught up. Some I skimmed so hope I have not missed anyone.
It seems I am "chasing my tail" so to speak. My two daughters that live here are keeping us hopping. Angie continues to strive to heal. She is going to PT twice a week and Jim takes her to all Drs appointments. I feel like I have totally dropped her as she won't let me come and help anymore. Says she thinks they wore me out and she wants me to take care. I do try and visit occasionally to help break up the solitude for her.
Allyson's Stephen is home from Dubi for three weeks. He is in the process of getting her a brand new SUV. She has to have dependable vehicle with her kids and the kids she keeps. We will probably baby sit one night and let them have some time together as he will go to Russia next. Jim is concerned that they may be biting of more than they can handle getting a second new vehicle when trying to move to another house in good school district. I sure can't go through another teenager through high school.
Carley is the sweetest kid, but she has really put us all through the ringer with all the drama and the moods. She expects the world on a platter and not have to do anything in return. She has been influenced some by other kids this year but some is just a young girl wanting to be grown. We do the best we can to guide her lovingly but sometimes Pappaw has to show tough love as does her mother. The problem is her parents are not consistent. They always give in to her wishes...like giving her phone back which they have just taken away, etc.
This is my really busy time of the year. I am sure it is for you all too. I have to get house ready for Thanksgiving get together so will give it a good cleaning next week. Tomorrow I have to bake two cakes for the Fall Festival for the kids at our church and help work it. Of coarse, I will work in the kitchen getting the turkeys, ham, and dressing made for our annual thanksgiving dinner.
I am working on Allyson's red Christmas socks and just made the dumbest mistake. Instead of winding it all in one ball (solid red) I was winding it into two, so I could do two socks at a time. I have 57gms in one and 93 gms in another. Don't know how I could have made such a dumb mistake. Now I worry about having to splice it.
I want to get three pair of fingerless mitts made for three ladies at church for Christmas but don't know if I will have them ready on time.
Happy Birthday, Wannabear!
Jynx, we are all so thrilled to get word from you but please take care of yourself and listen to your body. We know why you are not posting and we want you completely healed. Don't push yourself. My love and prayers also go out to your Mom and Gerry.
Marianne...so good to see your little post. Praying for good results on your test today. Continue to keep Mom and C in our heart and prayers also. You and Jynx are truly loved and missed, dear sister.
Melody...praying healing continuing with no infections and for you not to be in pain
Spider...never forget you and DH and a job
Charlotte, though you are not on, you are another dear lady we all love and pray for recovery. Know the treatments are rough. I have been through them with my daughters, so I know the havoc it can cause to your body. We will continue to lift you up for healing as well as for strength for Rick and of coarse we would never forget Pontuf.
Kaye, love the postings that gave us all a good hearty chuckle. 
Prayers for safe travels for David and Kathy and all those vacationing.
Jeannette, if I lived with you I would be as big as the house. Your menus always sound soooo good.
Guess I will work on my sock a while. Much love and many hugs to you all....Betty


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Wannabear! I hope you have a wonderful day and a wonderful year! Here is my special wish for you.


That is really beautiful Shirley. xx


----------



## Cashmeregma

StellaK said:


> I have had the De Quervain's surgery also. At the same time, they shaved off a bit of arm bone in my wrist to facilitate pain-free movement. It was similar to Carpal Tunnel surgery for the recovery--no big deal. In the space of eighteen months, I had 8 surgeries on my hands. They are fully useful now. I had damaged them as a sculptor, too many high-speed air tools and also stone carving. It was an ordeal at the time, but I am so glad I went through it. Obviously, I had very good insurance at the time, none of it required a penny out of my pocket. Now I am in my seventies and luckily have pain-free hands.


Would there ever be any chance of seeing any photos of your sculpture?? PM me so I don't miss them when you post them. Would absolutely love to see your work.


----------



## iamsam

what makes a cooked chicken greek?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I went to a new grocery store yesterday and found all the things that I'd been wanting (not on my list for yesterday, but I bought them anyway). I found gram flour for the home made pita bread, potato starch & flour, Coconut flour and some multi-grain flour. But, I forgot to look for gluten...but I will the next time. All the kids are going to be here this weekend so I'm cooking Greek chicken, Greek Salad, home-made black bean hummus and fresh pita bread...can't wait.


----------



## iamsam

I remember being in Chicago in may and the wind was coming in off the lake - just blowing furiously between the buildings and down the street - me in a summer suit - about froze to death.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Chicago is a great place to visit!!! Come anytime of the year and there are enough things to do to keep you busy for weeks. I personally don't like the winter time -- the winds make the wind chill unbearable..and my memories are of slushing through the snow and ice water crossing the streets. The city lights are spectacular and the lakefront and museums are awesome.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> is this your pond caren? hopefully it will fill back up this winter.
> 
> sam


Yes it is my pond seriously low in water. With luck it will fill up again.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Had a lovely lunch with my son and then a friend of ours joined us. Great time and special time to be alone with my son for a bit. Time for a nap before Dh gets home. Woke up about 4am. Way too early.

Forget who was watching the chickens. Think it was Angelam. Naughty little chicken out painting the town red and having you worried silly. Must have been having an adventure.

Dreamweaver, so wonderful to see you dear.

AZ, thanks for the news about Charlotte. That would be so wonderful if she got to visit with her dog. I know they worry about each other.

Hugs to all.


----------



## StellaK

I think adding lemon and herbs, such as rosemary and oregano gives the greek flavor.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> didn't dr who used to use a red british phone booth?
> 
> sam


Doctor Who used a blue Police Call Box. My next project I would love to build it the phone booth.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> oooh - power - yes - that might be important - would definitely need a generator - it would be eerie being along with all that snow -
> 
> sam


 :shock: OK!!! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> and we have the Asian carp threatening our great lakes and the fishing industry.
> 
> sam


Do the Chinese eat carp?- I know the Cantonese have a reputation for eating anything! I had a gold fish in a huge tank that I bequeathed to some children when I left Christchurch, that grew later to enormous proportions. May be they too could be turned into dog food- might be better than chicken 'by-products'!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> Hello my sweet sisters and brothers of the heart,
> I just caught up. Some I skimmed so hope I have not missed anyone.
> It seems I am "chasing my tail" so to speak.
> 
> You have so much on your plate and I am just so glad that your daughter is making you take some you time. Well, I know there's still not much of that but better than before.
> 
> Hugs dear and I hope you will keep your health up with all you have been through.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hi Julie, hope you are having a wonderful day!!! I'm supposed to be taking a nap but just wanted to say that. :thumbup: HUGS


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> thanks gwen - I guess gluten isn't bad for you so it would be alright to use. just curious.
> 
> sam
> 
> do you buy it at the grocery store?


The problem does arise for the gluten intolerant- (coeliacs) but as you already enjoy your bread, chances are it is not an issue for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Hi Julie, hope you are having a wonderful day!!! I'm supposed to be taking a nap but just wanted to say that. :thumbup: HUGS


I just had a small nap too!- I am going to have to go and rearrange my wardrobe! I got dressed early because I thought it was rubbish day (actually tomorrow because of the Public holiday, Monday) , but the day is windier and chillier than I had anticipated and I need at least one more layer!
Glad you had a lovely day! Enjoy your evening! Hugs!

and another ((((((((((((hug all round))))))))))))!


----------



## iamsam

here are some feel good photos.

sam

http://www.world-actuality.com/index.php/people/671


----------



## iamsam

they would all be great fun to do.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, another one courtesy of KJ97
> LOLOL!!! I'm going to try a few of these, might get me committed though around here.


----------



## iamsam

oh my goodness wannabear - may your day be bright and cheerful and may the celebrations last all week. happy birthday.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Happy birthday Wannabear! May your day be filled with blessings and this year be better than ever! Love Zoe


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to your mother and prayers for it to be an easy time.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely... going to post picture as soon as I figure out how to do from I-pad or get cord for laptop. He is going with me to Sit and Stitch in just a few minutes to show the ladies there.
> 
> Off computer now as ice pack in warm and ride is due any minute.
> 
> Thanks again for all your posts and doing all the receiving and mailing. It turned out to be a much bigger favor and than I thought!!!! (Love the avatar!)
> 
> Surgery for mom in the morning.... Say an extra prayer. It should be simple, but nothing is simple at 92...


----------



## iamsam

Kathleendoris - pronounce the x as "z" as zan + thum (the u sounding like the u in upper). the teacher in me is showing. why they quit teaching phonics is beyond me.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> One possible substitute might be xanthan gum: I had to check the spelling and don't even think of asking me to say it! Despite the name, this comes as a powder and can be added to gluten-free flour to give a better rise than you get with yeast alone. My cousin, who is coeliac, uses it regularly in baking and produces delicious results,
> 
> It is really good to hear from both Marianne and Jynx again. Take good care of yourselves and get back to us as soon as you feel able to join in. We never stopped thinking about either of you.


----------



## iamsam

that is such good news az - thanks for the update.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note - I just got a call from Charlotte and she says Hi and thanks to everyone for their best wishes. She was waiting for Rick to show up for a visit so he must have relented and left her the cell phone!!! Radiation treatments every day and IV steriods for the time being to keep the inflammation down. She was her regular funny self, says she doesn't slur her words any more than if she had had too much wine!!!! Misses Pontuf, they won't let him in, so maybe in a few days she can have a meet and greet with him outside the hospital. She has been moved to the Rehab section of the hospital and really likes the PT team so that is good. She is also close enough to home that friends are able to stop by and keep her from feeling too isolated. I have cut and pasted about 17 pages of comments from this weeks KTP to print out and send her so she can still feel "a part of". OK off to get some work done around here. luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam

angelam - think that is worth two glasses of wine. wonder where little madam was?

sam



angelam said:


> Some of you may have read a previous post when I said I was house sitting for my daughter this week and looking after 2 dogs and 4 chickens (not to mention the builders). When I went to check on the chickens at lunchtime today just before I went out I was horrified - there were only three! I looked all around the garden and up and down the road. No chicken. I had to go out for a couple of hours so shut the other 3 in the pen and left the builders on chicken alert in case she came home or a neighbour walked in with a chicken tucked under her arm! Came back - still no chicken. I gave her up for lost and wondered how I was going to tell my 12 year old GD that I had lost one of her beloved chickens. Its now dark and I've just been out to shut up the henhouse for the night and there's little madam sitting on top of the house waiting to be let in!! I can't tell you how relieved I am. Just having a glass of wine to sooth my shattered nerves!


----------



## iamsam

do you have pictures of your work? would love to see some.

sam



StellaK said:


> I have had the De Quervain's surgery also. At the same time, they shaved off a bit of arm bone in my wrist to facilitate pain-free movement. It was similar to Carpal Tunnel surgery for the recovery--no big deal. In the space of eighteen months, I had 8 surgeries on my hands. They are fully useful now. I had damaged them as a sculptor, too many high-speed air tools and also stone carving. It was an ordeal at the time, but I am so glad I went through it. Obviously, I had very good insurance at the time, none of it required a penny out of my pocket. Now I am in my seventies and luckily have pain-free hands.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's good news!! Prayers continuing.



AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note - I just got a call from Charlotte and she says Hi and thanks to everyone for their best wishes. She was waiting for Rick to show up for a visit so he must have relented and left her the cell phone!!! Radiation treatments every day and IV steriods for the time being to keep the inflammation down. She was her regular funny self, says she doesn't slur her words any more than if she had had too much wine!!!! Misses Pontuf, they won't let him in, so maybe in a few days she can have a meet and greet with him outside the hospital. She has been moved to the Rehab section of the hospital and really likes the PT team so that is good. She is also close enough to home that friends are able to stop by and keep her from feeling too isolated. I have cut and pasted about 17 pages of comments from this weeks KTP to print out and send her so she can still feel "a part of". OK off to get some work done around here. luv-AZ


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks everyone, I slept for a while this afternoon. Watched a bit of a movie with Gage. Started the 2nd of the swirl boot toppers from Sassafras.

Bulldog I am so happy to be your a sister of your heart. (((HUGS))) to you dear friend.

Gage is going on the computer for a while. I will see if I can check in later on.

Happy to hear Charlotte called you AZ and sounded so upbeat.


----------



## iamsam

I think it is just called that - I don't know if they eat them or not - they don't look very apetitizing. the danger is that they will eat the other fish and the seed week the fish eat - would devastate the fishing industry on the great lakes.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Do the Chinese eat carp?- I know the Cantonese have a reputation for eating anything! I had a gold fish in a huge tank that I bequeathed to some children when I left Christchurch, that grew later to enormous proportions. May be they too could be turned into dog food- might be better than chicken 'by-products'!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Now, that's a free range chicken!!



angelam said:


> Some of you may have read a previous post when I said I was house sitting for my daughter this week and looking after 2 dogs and 4 chickens (not to mention the builders). When I went to check on the chickens at lunchtime today just before I went out I was horrified - there were only three! I looked all around the garden and up and down the road. No chicken. I had to go out for a couple of hours so shut the other 3 in the pen and left the builders on chicken alert in case she came home or a neighbour walked in with a chicken tucked under her arm! Came back - still no chicken. I gave her up for lost and wondered how I was going to tell my 12 year old GD that I had lost one of her beloved chickens. Its now dark and I've just been out to shut up the henhouse for the night and there's little madam sitting on top of the house waiting to be let in!! I can't tell you how relieved I am. Just having a glass of wine to sooth my shattered nerves!


----------



## RookieRetiree

We have a huge deer population along the river near me...it's surrounded by a forest preserve so they really do well in there, but they tend to try to cross the busy roads on either side of the river and that's a very dangerous situation.



thewren said:


> it is a problem I know - I hit a deer two years ago on my way to breakfast in napoleon - I was coming up to my exit and bang - there she was - I tried to swerve but clipped her anyhow. I was so upset - I called the police so they could get her off the road.
> 
> we have deer in the preserve beside us - gary complained they eat out of our garden. lol
> 
> but as I said before - as we move in - their habitat get smaller - what else are they to do?
> 
> cudos for your friend making sure the meat was used - some hunters here do the same thing.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

Please come and have some stuffed peppers with us tonight!!



Bulldog said:


> Jeannette, if I lived with you I would be as big as the house. Your menus always sound soooo good.
> Guess I will work on my sock a while. Much love and many hugs to you all....Betty


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oregano, olive oil, capers, cherry tomatoes and lemon. Here's a recipe that is similar to what I make.

http://greek.food.com/recipe/roasted-greek-style-chicken-39622



thewren said:


> what makes a cooked chicken greek?
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

I understand...but we have some very lovely days also.



thewren said:


> I remember being in Chicago in may and the wind was coming in off the lake - just blowing furiously between the buildings and down the street - me in a summer suit - about froze to death.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi....I was just reading about our local jazz band (director is a friend of ours from when our kids were under his training) which is going to very large jazz clinic this next weekend and also is travelling to Europe for several concerts and clinics...I thought about you and your DH wondering if he may be involved in any of these. I can send you the email information if you're interested.



Angora1 said:


> Had a lovely lunch with my son and then a friend of ours joined us. Great time and special time to be alone with my son for a bit. Time for a nap before Dh gets home. Woke up about 4am. Way too early.
> 
> Forget who was watching the chickens. Think it was Angelam. Naughty little chicken out painting the town red and having you worried silly. Must have been having an adventure.
> 
> Dreamweaver, so wonderful to see you dear.
> 
> AZ, thanks for the news about Charlotte. That would be so wonderful if she got to visit with her dog. I know they worry about each other.
> 
> Hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I didn't quit teaching phonics....last night, our DGS sounded out the lettering on a package for him and was able to read Carter by doing that....that's his middle name!! He'll be an early reader!! I think he'll always know his last name by sight because it starts with a T and ends with a t and there are 13 letters in it!



thewren said:


> Kathleendoris - pronounce the x as "z" as zan + thum (the u sounding like the u in upper). the teacher in me is showing. why they quit teaching phonics is beyond me.
> 
> sam


----------



## Sorlenna

StellaK said:


> I think adding lemon and herbs, such as rosemary and oregano gives the greek flavor.


Love rosemary and garlic on roasted potatoes!

I put up five quarts of pumpkin puree today (froze most of it and made a pie), and I still have two pumpkins but may just make them jack o'lanterns! LOL

And someone (I'm not naming any names, but his initials are Yuckl) ate through my sock yarn...so now I have a splice but I don't think it's going to cause any trouble in the wearing; I'm on the second cuff now, so almost there.

I have everybody on my list to send healing thoughts & blessings, too!


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> I think it is just called that - I don't know if they eat them or not - they don't look very apetitizing. the danger is that they will eat the other fish and the seed week the fish eat - would devastate the fishing industry on the great lakes.
> 
> sam


As far as I know they aren't considered edible. They certainly are plentiful, though...would be nice if someone could figure out a use for them! :shock:


----------



## jknappva

I gave her up for lost and wondered how I was going to tell my 12 year old GD that I had lost one of her beloved chickens. Its now dark and I've just been out to shut up the henhouse for the night and there's little madam sitting on top of the house waiting to be let in!! I can't tell you how relieved I am. Just having a glass of wine to sooth my shattered nerves![/quote]

That slut!! I'll bet she was out carousing around town!!! Chickens do come home to roost, don't they?! Happy you don't have bad news for your GD.
JuneK


----------



## martina

The chicken had flown the nest to go to a hen party and now she is home to roost! Her minder however has shattered nerves!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> it is a problem I know - I hit a deer two years ago on my way to breakfast in napoleon - I was coming up to my exit and bang - there she was - I tried to swerve but clipped her anyhow. I was so upset - I called the police so they could get her off the road.
> 
> Years ago, my cousin hit a deer and rolled his pick-up over. Thank goodness, he was wearing a seat belt or he would have been dead as well as the deer!
> JuneK


----------



## Spider

Happy Birthday Wannabear and many many more.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Knowing some of the people I know, I agree. I know my insurance is fair, but I know so many people in my family and friends, who have none or catastrophic type insurance, which is almost like none. Devastating if they get sick.


My daughter has had diabetes for about 6 yrs and if not for the fact that ObamaCare was on the verge of going into effect this fall, she wouldn't have insurance!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> Kathleendoris - pronounce the x as "z" as zan + thum (the u sounding like the u in upper). the teacher in me is showing. why they quit teaching phonics is beyond me.
> 
> sam


Oh,Sam. I so agree....when my boys started school, I couldn't believe they had lists of words to learn by heart instead of being taught phonics. I don't have a college degree but I taught phonics to all 4 of my children!!
And some schools have stopped teaching cursive writing. Do we have idiots on school boards as well in Congress??? Obviously, YES!!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday Wannabear!

Also thanks to all that let me know when to set my clocks back!   

We've had a beautiful day here today...low 70s and sunny...


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> The chicken had flown the nest to go to a hen party and now she is home to roost! Her minder however has shattered nerves!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are wonderful Sandy for doing this for Charlotte. I am so glad she is back on the road to recovery. Was so very worried when she became unable to communicate. I miss her posts and chattiness here and am always in prayer for a speedy recovery for her. Love you dear Charlotte and expect to see and finally meet you at the 2014 KAP so hurry and get well!!!


AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note - I just got a call from Charlotte and she says Hi and thanks to everyone for their best wishes. She was waiting for Rick to show up for a visit so he must have relented and left her the cell phone!!! Radiation treatments every day and IV steriods for the time being to keep the inflammation down. She was her regular funny self, says she doesn't slur her words any more than if she had had too much wine!!!! Misses Pontuf, they won't let him in, so maybe in a few days she can have a meet and greet with him outside the hospital. She has been moved to the Rehab section of the hospital and really likes the PT team so that is good. She is also close enough to home that friends are able to stop by and keep her from feeling too isolated. I have cut and pasted about 17 pages of comments from this weeks KTP to print out and send her so she can still feel "a part of". OK off to get some work done around here. luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I think it is just called that - I don't know if they eat them or not - they don't look very apetitizing. the danger is that they will eat the other fish and the seed week the fish eat - would devastate the fishing industry on the great lakes.
> 
> sam


right!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> The chicken had flown the nest to go to a hen party and now she is home to roost! Her minder however has shattered nerves!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> here are some feel good photos.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.world-actuality.com/index.php/people/671


That was beautiful. How nice to spread good feelings and love.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Gweniepooh said:


> You are wonderful Sandy for doing this for Charlotte. I am so glad she is back on the road to recovery. Was so very worried when she became unable to communicate. I miss her posts and chattiness here and am always in prayer for a speedy recovery for her. Love you dear Charlotte and expect to see and finally meet you at the 2014 KAP so hurry and get well!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

So glad the chicken returned. I must admit I was giggling at the thought of you running around in search for her though I do empathize with you about having to search for it. Been there and done that with chickens. What a relief NOT to have to tell GD you had lost a chicken. 


angelam said:


> Some of you may have read a previous post when I said I was house sitting for my daughter this week and looking after 2 dogs and 4 chickens (not to mention the builders). When I went to check on the chickens at lunchtime today just before I went out I was horrified - there were only three! I looked all around the garden and up and down the road. No chicken. I had to go out for a couple of hours so shut the other 3 in the pen and left the builders on chicken alert in case she came home or a neighbour walked in with a chicken tucked under her arm! Came back - still no chicken. I gave her up for lost and wondered how I was going to tell my 12 year old GD that I had lost one of her beloved chickens. Its now dark and I've just been out to shut up the henhouse for the night and there's little madam sitting on top of the house waiting to be let in!! I can't tell you how relieved I am. Just having a glass of wine to sooth my shattered nerves!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> they would all be great fun to do.
> 
> sam


Poledra65 wrote:
Okay, another one courtesy of KJ97
LOLOL!!! I'm going to try a few of these, might get me committed though around here.

Those are hysterical. Laughter is the best medicine!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well scoot over Sandi or I may step on your toes as I climb up too! LOL My dad not only was a hunter but also raised and trained hunting dogs. And I must admit I do love good venison.
Haven't had any in years though. DH is not a hunter.


AZ Sticks said:


> This soap box is gonna get crowded!!!!! Make room for this country girl...........


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Now, that's a free range chicken!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlotte, just so glad to hear you are feeling upbeat!!!! It means so much to me and all of us. Hugs, Hugs, Hugs, love, prayers, and healing wishes.


----------



## iamsam

indeed - I would live there in a heartbeat if I could have a condo along lakeshore drive - lakeside. I don't want much do it - and I want it downtown.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I understand...but we have some very lovely days also.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a huge deer population along the river near me...it's surrounded by a forest preserve so they really do well in there, but they tend to try to cross the busy roads on either side of the river and that's a very dangerous situation.


I loved the photo that was posted, not sure if it was on here or regular KP, where they had a bridge overpass all covered in grass and just for the animals to get over the highway.


----------



## iamsam

I always felt it was the best way to teach reading.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't quit teaching phonics....last night, our DGS sounded out the lettering on a package for him and was able to read Carter by doing that....that's his middle name!! He'll be an early reader!! I think he'll always know his last name by sight because it starts with a T and ends with a t and there are 13 letters in it!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Funny thing about the grocery store....called the nearby Publix and they said yes they carried it. DH went up to get it and a bit later I got a call from him asking me to speak to a baker in their bakery. The woman began telling me that gluten was a by-product of wheat and tht you couldn't buy it separately....I told her I knew that is was a by-product and that YES you could buy it separately. Went the next day to the Earth Fare, a health food store and not only do they have it in the box on the shelves but also in a barrel for larger quantities. If you call the grocery store ask for Vital Wheat Gluten or Vital Gluten. It might help them know what they are looking for.

quote=thewren]thanks gwen - I guess gluten isn't bad for you so it would be alright to use. just curious.

sam

do you buy it at the grocery store?[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

So agree with the need to teach phonics and cursive.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Please come and have some stuffed peppers with us tonight!!


Oh, I need to make some of those. Maybe stuff with brown rice, veggies galore and need to think of what herbs and spices I want to use. Some fresh tomatoes cut up to make sauce and Mmmmmmmm
Haven't had stuffed peppers in years as DH would never eat them but I know he would love them now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi....I was just reading about our local jazz band (director is a friend of ours from when our kids were under his training) which is going to very large jazz clinic this next weekend and also is travelling to Europe for several concerts and clinics...I thought about you and your DH wondering if he may be involved in any of these. I can send you the email information if you're interested.


Hi Rookie...No nothing happening across the Big Pond right now. DH is busy with school and writing a book about Bill Holman, a wonderful Jazz Arranger. You must be quite proud of your friend and I hope they have a fabulous time. Well, I know they will. That is a huge responsibility with a group like that. High School or College? It will be quite an incredible experience for them. Sure, you can send me the information. It would be interesting to see and especially since the director is a friend of yours.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Love rosemary and garlic on roasted potatoes!
> 
> I put up five quarts of pumpkin puree today (froze most of it and made a pie), and I still have two pumpkins but may just make them jack o'lanterns! LOL
> 
> And someone (I'm not naming any names, but his initials are Yuckl) ate through my sock yarn...so now I have a splice but I don't think it's going to cause any trouble in the wearing; I'm on the second cuff now, so almost there.
> 
> I have everybody on my list to send healing thoughts & blessings, too!


Rosemary and garlic potatoes, Mmmmmmmm
Your pumpkin sounds fabulous.
Oh dear, Yuckl is in the dog house and not even a dog. :XD: Thank goodness it won't cause any problems.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Oh,Sam. I so agree....when my boys started school, I couldn't believe they had lists of words to learn by heart instead of being taught phonics. I don't have a college degree but I taught phonics to all 4 of my children!!
> And some schools have stopped teaching cursive writing. Do we have idiots on school boards as well in Congress??? Obviously, YES!!
> JuneK


no cursive here either -- They have slowly been getting rid of the basics - my gd is a wonderful printer but can hardly read cursive. I think it is because of the internet? they write like the printing on the internet . makes you wonder. Beautiful writing has gone down the drain.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I gave her up for lost and wondered how I was going to tell my 12 year old GD that I had lost one of her beloved chickens. Its now dark and I've just been out to shut up the henhouse for the night and there's little madam sitting on top of the house waiting to be let in!! I can't tell you how relieved I am. Just having a glass of wine to sooth my shattered nerves!


That slut!! I'll bet she was out carousing around town!!! Chickens do come home to roost, don't they?! Happy you don't have bad news for your GD.
JuneK[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> My daughter has had diabetes for about 6 yrs and if not for the fact that ObamaCare was on the verge of going into effect this fall, she wouldn't have insurance!!
> JuneK


So glad your daughter will be helped. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL...bet that hussy was out shakin' a tail feather!


jknappva said:


> I gave her up for lost and wondered how I was going to tell my 12 year old GD that I had lost one of her beloved chickens. Its now dark and I've just been out to shut up the henhouse for the night and there's little madam sitting on top of the house waiting to be let in!! I can't tell you how relieved I am. Just having a glass of wine to sooth my shattered nerves!


That slut!! I'll bet she was out carousing around town!!! Chickens do come home to roost, don't they?! Happy you don't have bad news for your GD.
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## StellaK

I will post pictures of some of my sculptures.I just need to have my daughter show me how. And I will PM you, Angora.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...bet that hussy was out shakin' a tail feather!


It is fun to think of her out there shakin' her tail feathers. :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Charlotte: 

Sandi is copying our messages to you. I want you to know that I have been doing a lot of felting with the wonderful wool you sent me. I also delivered all the warm clothes and other winter wear you sent me to a place called Exshaw where the population of a little town was devastated by our floods. They were so pleased to receive everything and when you are feeling better I will send you a copy of their thank you letter.

Take care dear Charlotte-- we have you wrapped in our Prayers and good thoughts. Love to you dear. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh

DD (oldest) and her boyfriend came by today. She went crazy over the animal hats I've made for the kids for Christmas. So did her BF; enough so that they both requested hats for themselves for Christmas! Since I could get the yarn I needed online from Walmart and with free delivery to home I ordered what is needed. They even requested specific colors.
Instead of 2 more hats to make I now have 5! Better get those needles clicking...will TTYL.


----------



## sassafras123

Sandi, thank you for update on Charlotte.
Charlotte sitting here with Maya beside me praying you and Pontuf can snuggle soon.


----------



## AZ Sticks

And the neighbors chickens are out AGAIN - I will head them back once and close the gate, but they are on their own the second time. Like angelam's hen they will probably make their way home by dusk.... if a dog or truck doesn't get them first!! Cool and breezy today with puffy clouds - tomorrow night is our first freeze watch... we will need to turn off the sprinks and bleed down my outside sink tomorrow. I came across a pattern by sockit2me for what he calls a "fling". A small shoulder shawl.... I think I will look through my stash and see if I can get one made for (shhhh) Charlotte.... I would love to send her a hug! OK I am going to go visit with DH - he's out in his shop making bullets...... reloading is one of his hobbies and we shot up all of our 38's the other day plinking at targets!! He is not a hunter either, though we both respect the sport for both the conservation aspect and the economic aspect.... We used to do a lot of fishing too and that has really fallen by the wayside.... even catch and release has become difficult for him to justify. He is just getting to be a real mush in his old age - and he really doesn't like to eat fish anyway!!! I just had a hummer come to the window and peer in. I'd better get the feeders cleaned and filled in the morning or they will start knocking at my door!! There is still food in a couple of them but they do get spoiled! I'm feeling encouraged about "our" health after postings and phone calls from our girls today - time we turned the corner! luv to all - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

copied and added to the "newsletter" Shirley!



Designer1234 said:


> Charlotte:
> 
> Sandi is copying our messages to you. I want you to know that I have been doing a lot of felting with the wonderful wool you sent me. I also delivered all the warm clothes and other winter wear you sent me to a place called Exshaw where the population of a little town was devastated by our floods. They were so pleased to receive everything and when you are feeling better I will send you a copy of their thank you letter.
> 
> Take care dear Charlotte-- we have you wrapped in our Prayers and good thoughts. Love to you dear. Shirley


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Oh dear, Yuckl is in the dog house and not even a dog. :XD: Thank goodness it won't cause any problems.


 :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Isn't it nice to have that validation!!! Good for you to find something that they all will just love. Could you post the name of that book again when you get a chance. I should get it and put it away so that I can try some of these for next Christmas. Thanks! luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> DD (oldest) and her boyfriend came by today. She went crazy over the animal hats I've made for the kids for Christmas. So did her BF; enough so that they both requested hats for themselves for Christmas! Since I could get the yarn I needed online from Walmart and with free delivery to home I ordered what is needed. They even requested specific colors.
> Instead of 2 more hats to make I now have 5! Better get those needles clicking...will TTYL.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sent on to Charlotte dear Joy!! Hope you are feeling good today! luv-AZ


sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, thank you for update on Charlotte.
> Charlotte sitting here with Maya beside me praying you and Pontuf can snuggle soon.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> The fact that she was able to move her car and he didn't run away is scary, they have come so desensitized to humans that they are not afraid of them, that can be dangerous, good thing she got him before he harmed a child or someone in another yard as I have a feeling he would have taken exception if they didn't have food since he associates people with food. The only drawback to feeding them, but it's that or they starve, catch 22 situation, d... if you do and d... if you don't.
> 
> Kaye, She has two grandchildren that live very close to her...on the same lot, so she is always cautious when it comes to her grandchildren.


Thank goodness their Grandma knows how to work a bow and arrow, scary to think that they could be close to the deer. I know moose will and have trampled and killed people, one of them being either a student or professor or somesuch at the University of Alaska Fairbanks.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. It would be awesome if I could step inside and go any where, I know the first place I'd go.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note - I just got a call from Charlotte and she says Hi and thanks to everyone for their best wishes. She was waiting for Rick to show up for a visit so he must have relented and left her the cell phone!!! Radiation treatments every day and IV steriods for the time being to keep the inflammation down. She was her regular funny self, says she doesn't slur her words any more than if she had had too much wine!!!! Misses Pontuf, they won't let him in, so maybe in a few days she can have a meet and greet with him outside the hospital. She has been moved to the Rehab section of the hospital and really likes the PT team so that is good. She is also close enough to home that friends are able to stop by and keep her from feeling too isolated. I have cut and pasted about 17 pages of comments from this weeks KTP to print out and send her so she can still feel "a part of". OK off to get some work done around here. luv-AZ


So happy to hear she is doing better! They are in my prayers


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Some of you may have read a previous post when I said I was house sitting for my daughter this week and looking after 2 dogs and 4 chickens (not to mention the builders). When I went to check on the chickens at lunchtime today just before I went out I was horrified - there were only three! I looked all around the garden and up and down the road. No chicken. I had to go out for a couple of hours so shut the other 3 in the pen and left the builders on chicken alert in case she came home or a neighbour walked in with a chicken tucked under her arm! Came back - still no chicken. I gave her up for lost and wondered how I was going to tell my 12 year old GD that I had lost one of her beloved chickens. Its now dark and I've just been out to shut up the henhouse for the night and there's little madam sitting on top of the house waiting to be let in!! I can't tell you how relieved I am. Just having a glass of wine to sooth my shattered nerves!


 :shock: Are you sure that one glass will do it, after that I think the bottle might be in order. Glad she came home, that had to be a relief for sure.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> OH I needed this today while I was out and about getting the last of the things needed for the Tardis.


 :thumbup: that's me most days. lol


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> This soap box is gonna get crowded!!!!! Make room for this country girl...........


We just need a bigger box? :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Had to wait to reply as I couldn't see the keyboard for the tears! :thumbup: ABSOLUTELY BRILLIANT!!!!!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny thing about the grocery store....called the nearby Publix and they said yes they carried it. DH went up to get it and a bit later I got a call from him asking me to speak to a baker in their bakery. The woman began telling me that gluten was a by-product of wheat and tht you couldn't buy it separately....I told her I knew that is was a by-product and that YES you could buy it separately. Went the next day to the Earth Fare, a health food store and not only do they have it in the box on the shelves but also in a barrel for larger quantities. If you call the grocery store ask for Vital Wheat Gluten or Vital Gluten. It might help them know what they are looking for.
> 
> quote=thewren]thanks gwen - I guess gluten isn't bad for you so it would be alright to use. just curious.
> 
> sam
> 
> do you buy it at the grocery store?


[/quote]

I get mine at walmart


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You have me laughing out loud Angora! I can hear you saying that, kind of shocked me at first lol

Edit - upon rereading was Junek who said it you were laughing also!


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> DD (oldest) and her boyfriend came by today. She went crazy over the animal hats I've made for the kids for Christmas. So did her BF; enough so that they both requested hats for themselves for Christmas! Since I could get the yarn I needed online from Walmart and with free delivery to home I ordered what is needed. They even requested specific colors.
> Instead of 2 more hats to make I now have 5! Better get those needles clicking...will TTYL.


They are wonderful Gwen and no wonder your family and friends want one. You have really started something.


----------



## Designer1234

I have finished the yoke and am working my way 'south' on my sweater. I am going to put the stitches on a holder and do the sleeves next - then decide on the length later. I took this in the mirror -- that is why the camera is showing. I think it will be nice and warm and I like the color. I think I will likely do the cuffs like the collar -- once they are done I will decide whether to put the border in the second yarn down the front. Not likely on the bottom though as I am wide enough - but we shall see.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> I loved the photo that was posted, not sure if it was on here or regular KP, where they had a bridge overpass all covered in grass and just for the animals to get over the highway.


I think that was a picture that Shirley posted of somewhere in Canada that they go.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny thing about the grocery store....called the nearby Publix and they said yes they carried it. DH went up to get it and a bit later I got a call from him asking me to speak to a baker in their bakery. The woman began telling me that gluten was a by-product of wheat and tht you couldn't buy it separately....I told her I knew that is was a by-product and that YES you could buy it separately. Went the next day to the Earth Fare, a health food store and not only do they have it in the box on the shelves but also in a barrel for larger quantities. If you call the grocery store ask for Vital Wheat Gluten or Vital Gluten. It might help them know what they are looking for.
> 
> quote=thewren]thanks gwen - I guess gluten isn't bad for you so it would be alright to use. just curious.
> 
> sam
> 
> do you buy it at the grocery store?


[/quote]

Good grief, pretty bad when someone in the bakery has no clue. We can get it here on the shelf of our little local grocery store. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> So agree with the need to teach phonics and cursive.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I have finished the yoke and am working my way 'south' on my sweater. I am going to put the stitches on a holder and do the sleeves next - then decide on the length later. I took this in the mirror -- that is why the camera is showing. I think it will be nice and warm and I like the color. I think I will likely do the cuffs like the collar -- once they are done I will decide whether to put the border in the second yarn down the front. Not likely on the bottom though as I am wide enough - but we shall see.


That's looking great!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> That's looking great!!!


Agreed, Shirley! Great sweater coming along!


----------



## cmaliza

Karena said:


> Sam
> Great photo, so nice to see the kids getting into the Halloween spirit. Don't get many here.
> I think I will try some pumpkin biscuits. I always reserve some pumpkin for the dogs. They go crazy over it. Who knew?
> Karen


~~~Does anyone have a recipe for human pupmkin biscuits? :?: I totally got "caught" by that recipe :mrgreen: Now I'm just bummed  carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

I used a stuffing mixture of ground turkey and brown rice with grated onion, carrot & zuchinni seasoned with Costco's non salt seasoning & one egg to bind together. Placed them in my dutch oven and covered the peppers with a quart of my home-made spaghetti sauce & a little tomato juice so there was enough liquid. I cooked them for nearly 3 hours. They were delicious. I made them for vegetarians using the same recipe only substituting with boca burgers.

uote=Angora1]Oh, I need to make some of those. Maybe stuff with brown rice, veggies galore and need to think of what herbs and spices I want to use. Some fresh tomatoes cut up to make sauce and Mmmmmmmm
Haven't had stuffed peppers in years as DH would never eat them but I know he would love them now.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

Send me your email via a PM and send you the information and if I can get ahold of one of their taped concerts, I'll get it to you. They are brilliant for being only a H.S. group!



Angora1 said:


> Hi Rookie...No nothing happening across the Big Pond right now. DH is busy with school and writing a book about Bill Holman, a wonderful Jazz Arranger. You must be quite proud of your friend and I hope they have a fabulous time. Well, I know they will. That is a huge responsibility with a group like that. High School or College? It will be quite an incredible experience for them. Sure, you can send me the information. It would be interesting to see and especially since the director is a friend of yours.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not at all sure that I have ever seen Carol Burnett?!!!! What is the show called?


~~~OH! I am truly sorry, Julie! You have missed some of the BEST comedy on tv that there ever was! I know they do have some DVDs of her shows. Her show was "cleverly" called....."The Carol Burnett Show". If you can ever get ahold of any of the dvds....grab 'em! Hours of healing laughter! :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## Pup lover

Designer1234 said:


> I have finished the yoke and am working my way 'south' on my sweater. I am going to put the stitches on a holder and do the sleeves next - then decide on the length later. I took this in the mirror -- that is why the camera is showing. I think it will be nice and warm and I like the color. I think I will likely do the cuffs like the collar -- once they are done I will decide whether to put the border in the second yarn down the front. Not likely on the bottom though as I am wide enough - but we shall see.


Lovely Shirley!


----------



## Pup lover

For those interested in vegan receipts, she has some that sound really good. I plan on trying some of the oatmeal ones first!

http://healthyslowcooking.com/2013/01/21/caramel-delight-oatmeal/


----------



## pacer

Just got on to read for a few minutes while letting dinner settle. Read up to page 60 so far. I am working a 12-13 day stretch right now. Also stayed after work to help decorate the locker room for family Halloween party tomorrow. I have a doctor's appt so will have to miss the little ones this year. Oh well. 

Marianne...glad to see you on again. I pray for you and your mom frequently. So glad you were able to get some sleep recently.

Would love to say more as I love to read your posts and think of you often, but I am exhausted and won't get much sleep again tonight so I am going to get what I can for now.


----------



## Pup lover

Carol, my mom has already picked out another project for me, to be put ahead of the shawl, she realizes that may take a while. She wants the commuter caplet that Shirley has starting either November or December cant remember now. m lol, amazing what she thinks I can accomplish! I apparrantly have to work so when am I sposed to find time to knit? Might like to knit something for myself too ya know...... Oh well, keeps me out of other trouble, mostly.lol

Prayers and hugs to all! Sposed to start raining tonight and rain for the next two days! Wish I could stay home and knit :mrgreen:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Re: gluten...

Walmart also carries powdered buttermilk which I love to have on hand for biscuits, pancakes, etc. Much easier to keep in the refrigerator and have on hand rather than the liquid.



Pup lover said:


> I get mine at walmart


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> That is very scary Julie -- there was one snowfall when we were there (New Zealand) and it was just a smattering - not even an inch thick and *everyone - old and young* was outside playing in it. It was the only snowfall any of our friends had ever seen in the area where we lived. they accused us of bringing it down. It melted in about 3 hours and was never seen again. Which didn't by the way
> upset me at all. I have a picture somewhere of my boys and Manu - Rob's maori friend - holding snowballs and he was grinning from ear to ear. the boys started building a snow fort but it melted before they really got started.
> 
> We never have heard of that area getting snow again but it might have. It certainly was interesting at the reaction from our Kiwi Friends-- it was just enough to make things white -- for a little while.
> 
> The first snow, on a crisp cold day - glistening in the sun, and crunchy when you walk on it - is so beautiful. We used to go Chistmas carolling (6 of us) up through one of our residential areas each Christmas when I was in High School. We would carol while walking and people would come out and listen - and sometimes give us hot chocolate and a treat. We did that for all my high school Christmases - never missed one. I clear night sky- huge stars, lovely homes with big old trees with snow on the branches. we are waxing poetical Julie! memories .
> 
> I have skated on my Grandfathers' outdoor pond with a bonfire on the edge that he would build and all the children would come from other farms around the area. I made a wall hanging of it which I put up every Christmas in our home. The second one I donated to the Breast cancer quilt auction and it hangs in a snowbird's home in Florida to remind her of our winter wonderlands.


~~~Oh Designer....these are SO beautiful. Reminds me of winters in central Ohio.....we would go skating on ponds. Thanks for the memories :thumbup: :thumbup:   
Carol il/oh


----------



## Pup lover

cmaliza said:


> ~~~OH! I am truly sorry, Julie! You have missed some of the BEST comedy on tv that there ever was! I know they do have some DVDs of her shows. Her show was "cleverly" called....."The Carol Burnett Show". If you can ever get ahold of any of the dvds....grab 'em! Hours of healing laughter! :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


I absolutely LOVE her!! The dvds are not cheap, thought I would have kids get me some for Christmas or some such gift giving occasion, wow! Her and Lucy when it was Lucy and Ethel and Lucy was a single mom working for the guy at the bank. Mr. Mooney?


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I have finished the yoke and am working my way 'south' on my sweater. I am going to put the stitches on a holder and do the sleeves next - then decide on the length later. I took this in the mirror -- that is why the camera is showing. I think it will be nice and warm and I like the color. I think I will likely do the cuffs like the collar -- once they are done I will decide whether to put the border in the second yarn down the front. Not likely on the bottom though as I am wide enough - but we shall see.


You go girl!!!! That is going to be beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I had to look at it twice too...will be looking for the recipe also. I had pumpkin pancakes at the restaurant the other day...very yummy with walnut flavored butter and syrup.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Does anyone have a recipe for human pupmkin biscuits? :?: I totally got "caught" by that recipe :mrgreen: Now I'm just bummed  carol il/oh


----------



## Pup lover

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Does anyone have a recipe for human pupmkin biscuits? :?: I totally got "caught" by that recipe :mrgreen: Now I'm just bummed  carol il/oh


not tried but found for you

Makes ten 2.5-inch biscuits

2 cups all purpose flour (250 grams)
1 teaspoon flaky sea salt
1 tablespoon baking powder
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1 teaspoon ginger
One pinch of ground cloves
4 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/3 cup pumpkin purée (100 grams)
6 tablespoons honey (100 grams)
3/4 cups buttermilk (180 grams/200mL)

Heat oven to 425° F. In a mixing bowl combine the flour, salt, baking powder, and spices. In a glass measuring cup combine the pumpkin, honey, and buttermilk, and whisk with a fork to combine. Cut the butter into the flour mixture using your fingers, two knives, or a pastry cutter until no pieces larger than a pea remain. Stir all but the last 1/4 cup of the buttermilk mixture in with a fork to just combine. If mixture seems dry, add the additional 1/4 cup. It should be a sticky dough. If using weight measurements, just go ahead and add the whole thing. Turn dough out onto a well floured work surface. Dough will be sticky! Sprinkle top of dough with flour, and pat into a rectangle, fold in half, rotate clockwise, pat back out, and fold again. Repeat this once more, and then gently pat the dough out to about 1-inch thick. Grease a baking sheet, and using a floured 2.5-inch biscuit cutter, cut out the biscuits being careful to not twist the cutter. Place the biscuits on the sheet, touching. Gently reroll the scraps as needed until all the biscuits are cut, and then bake for 10 to 13 minutes until puffed and cooked through. Excellent served with honey whipped butter!


----------



## Pup lover

http://www.prouditaliancook.com/2013/10/butternut-squash-ribbons-with-spinach-tagliatelle.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ProudItalianCook+%28PROUD+ITALIAN+COOK%29

This sounds yummy also! A vegetarian dish, the Proud italian is one of my favorite cooking sites.


----------



## Patches39

Well it's been a good day, blessing for our Sisters, I am so happy for the answered prayers, so going to knit for a little bit, and then to bed, but giving thanks for the answered prayers. And praying for peace and joy, and happiness, for all our KTP family,and you are my family, may we all be blessed with true love. :-D night night.


----------



## Bulldog

here are some feel good photos.

sam

http://www.world-actuality.com/index.php/people/671

Thanks for this Sam. It did bring a smile to my face and does restore one's faith in humanity.


----------



## jheiens

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for this....I'm going to put a copy in my recipe box.


Re: shortening substitution

You're welcome, Jeanette. I've been using it for quite a few years now and have never had a bad result.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone, just about 9:15pm. I just finished the dishes and folded laundry. I am exhausted.

Realtor coming tomorrow between 10am and 11am, to do his 2nd water test(as we are on well water). Bring us up to date on the gentleman who is buying our house and how the sale of his house is coming along. Then we have someone coming through tomorrow night to look through the house between 6pm and 7pm. 

So I better get to bed soon as I will have a busy day tomorrow.

Love to all, glad to hear Charlottte is on the way back to healing, Happy to see Dreamweaver post today, prayers for Marianne and glad to see her on here to.

Cmaliza glad to see your post this evening.
Betty how are you feeling after that nasty cold?
OhioJoy have a good night am going to start on the squares this week sometime.
Good night all. Love and sweet dreams to you all.

Shirley, love the sweater, and think the cuffs will look great in the collar yarn.

Caren love the tardis :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

Designer1234 said:


> I have finished the yoke and am working my way 'south' on my sweater. I am going to put the stitches on a holder and do the sleeves next - then decide on the length later. I took this in the mirror -- that is why the camera is showing. I think it will be nice and warm and I like the color. I think I will likely do the cuffs like the collar -- once they are done I will decide whether to put the border in the second yarn down the front. Not likely on the bottom though as I am wide enough - but we shall see.


Shirley - it's looking great!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~OH! I am truly sorry, Julie! You have missed some of the BEST comedy on tv that there ever was! I know they do have some DVDs of her shows. Her show was "cleverly" called....."The Carol Burnett Show". If you can ever get ahold of any of the dvds....grab 'em! Hours of healing laughter! :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Love and hugs to you Julie.

And of course a good scrub behind Rufus"s ear.


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> I think that was a picture that Shirley posted of somewhere in Canada that they go.


There are 6 bridges built for animals to cross over the Trans Canada highway between Lake Louise and Banff. They were not sure at first if they(the animals) would use them but they have a lot of traffic on them - cameras set up so they can count every animal that crosses - very successful. Banff is set in a place where Animals cross the valley and it is believed they have for centuries. the Trans Canada Highway cuts right across this travel area- and have for many many years. They used to cross the highway now they use the over passes.

They put in a fence from Lake Louise to Banff which was dug 2 + feet deep (so that they can't dig a hole under it (using mesh which is very strong) on both sides of the road and the only way they can go from one side to the other is over the bridges. they planted grass and shrubs along the edges and wild grass over the whole thing with wildflowers etc -and other natural shrubs and grasses and flower and they are extremely interesting . Elk, deer, wolves, 3 different types of bear - big horn sheep, mountain goats, and other smaller animals cross it all the time. Not sure whether there are moose there - (I never have seen any although have seen the others at one time or another over the years} I have seen lots of moose when we were in our cabin north west of Calgary- but never in the Mountains although I believe there are lots there but in deeper away from the highways.

Correction!! I did see a moose in the Vermillion lakes when our highschool had a trip to banff - I was canoing on the lake with my highschool boyfriend ,and a beautiful white tree root was sticking out of the water. and suddenly it moved, lifted its head and it was a bull moose -- I told Pat I was talking about the over passes and had he seen moose in Banff - he used to be stationed there helping with the International Cadet camp. he reminded me of the one I saw. This one really scared us. Haven't seen another one that I can remember in that area. Thank heavens Pat doesn't have a geriatric memory -- he remembers from the pictures i took before I was married. I had a picture of the moose moving away - I nearly tipped the canoe! I think I was about l5 -

I have no idea how much wildlife has been saved. Now if they can figure out a way to keep the grain cars from dropping grain along the train tracks through the mountains, many grizzlies, brown and black bears would be saved as they stand on the tracks when they are hungry and eat the grain. They keep saying they are working on it. It is a very interesting and wonderful part of the world. If we move I will miss it - but I love the ocean too from 9 years in Vancouver. This is a beautiful part of the world. Montana and Idaho are just as beautiful. People should take the time to explore this part of the world - :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> From my cousin Karen in Glasgow (Scotland) via facebook


~~~as a teacher...I'd go nuts :-( Such a hard concept to teach 2nd language learners!


----------



## Bulldog

Angelam, was it a chicken or rooster? As Daralene so thoughtfully put it. It was painting the town red. LOL.

Shirley, your work never disappoints. You talent just amazes me. My hat is off to you, dear lady.


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> Carol, my mom has already picked out another project for me, to be put ahead of the shawl, she realizes that may take a while. She wants the commuter caplet that Shirley has starting either November or December cant remember now. m lol, amazing what she thinks I can accomplish! I apparrantly have to work so when am I sposed to find time to knit? Might like to knit something for myself too ya know...... Oh well, keeps me out of other trouble, mostly.lol
> 
> Prayers and hugs to all! Sposed to start raining tonight and rain for the next two days! Wish I could stay home and knit :mrgreen:


I was talking to the designer today - she is here in Calgary and she says it is not really difficult but she will be there all the time to help and answer questions. I loved her 
drop leaf shawl and this one is gorgeous and would be so warm over a coat and also tucked under. Tell your Mom she has good taste. I think there is a bit of fairisle in it but she says it is easy - It starts Dec. 1 . Nice Christmas present???


----------



## Bulldog

Please come and have some stuffed peppers with us tonight!!

I would be there in a heartbeat. I love stuffed peppers!

I think we are all have a much needed laugh over your carousing chicken, Angelam.

June, you just come out with the funniest comments. I Love You, Girl

I Love you too, my sweet Melody


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, Shirley I was born 6-30pm., 21st July, 1946, under the skylight in the Chauffeur's Cottage of my Grandparent's house, in Aberfoyle, Perthshire.


~~~~oooohhhhh....such lovely photos connected to your history.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I have forgotten the name of the Architect but the house recently was on sale for 825,000 pounds Stirling, this is some of what they have done inside- a shot of the kitchen from the advertisement of the Sale. And more interesting to me a shot of the beginnings of the River Forth which wends it's way to the coast at Edinburgh.


~~~sigh.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Love and hugs to you Julie.
> 
> And of course a good scrub behind Rufus"s ear.


Thanks for that Melody! Glad things are moving along, and a pat for the Blue Heeler whose name I can't recall!


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> I absolutely LOVE her!! The dvds are not cheap, thought I would have kids get me some for Christmas or some such gift giving occasion, wow! Her and Lucy when it was Lucy and Ethel and Lucy was a single mom working for the guy at the bank. Mr. Mooney?


I think Mr. Mooney was in the Mary Tyler moore show???? I might be wrong about that. I loved Lucy ' was the show I liked the most - with Ethel and her grumpy husband. Those two women got into more trouble, usually instigated by Lucy. wonderful shows. Carol Burnett was hilarious and her two side kicks were too. They spent their whole time trying to break each other up ( make the others laugh) in their skits and they had us all in stitches too. such good programs. Those old shows were so well written - no smut - just hilarious shows. much like Seinfield. The comedy was in the timing - we still watch the re runs on Seinfield every day. what talent.


----------



## Pup lover

Designer1234 said:


> I was talking to the designer today - she is here in Calgary and she says it is not really difficult but she will be there all the time to help and answer questions. I loved her
> drop leaf shawl and this one is gorgeous and would be so warm over a coat and also tucked under. Tell you Mom she has good taste. I think there is a bit of fairisle in it but she says it is easy - It starts Dec. 1 .


I love doing the fair isle! Thanks to Pacer for teaching me, I am hooked love it as much as I thought I would. I want and plan to do one for myself as well. I really dislike being cold, love snow hmmm they dont quite go together, which is why I need to knit lots of warm things!!! Lol


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~as a teacher...I'd go nuts :-( Such a hard concept to teach 2nd language learners!


But rather neat as a first language speaker! BTW I have a good friend whose specialty is teaching English to speakers of the Chinese languages.


----------



## Pup lover

Designer1234 said:


> I think Mr. Mooney was in the Mary Tyler moore show???? I might be wrong about that. I loved Lucy ' was the show I liked the most - with Ethel and her grumpy husband. Those two women got into more trouble, usually instigated by Lucy. wonderful shows. Carol Burnett was hilarious and her two side kicks were too. They spent their whole time trying to break each other up ( make the others laugh) in their skits and they had us all in stitches too. such good programs. Those old shows were so well written - no smut - just hilarious shows. much like Seinfield. The comedy was in the timing - we still watch the re runs on Seinfield every day. what talent.


Mr. Grant was Mary Tyler Moore, short round man

Mr. Mooney had a mustache and kind of a superior air about him


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~oooohhhhh....such lovely photos connected to your history.


There is a whole lot of us for whom these are special memories- there are I think 36 of us in my generation, although at least one cousin has died now.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~sigh.


Sort of a chef's dream!


----------



## Sorlenna

I finished the socks, and they actually fit.


----------



## gagesmom

Bulldog said:


> Please come and have some stuffed peppers with us tonight!!
> 
> I would be there in a heartbeat. I love stuffed peppers!
> 
> I think we are all have a much needed laugh over your carousing chicken, Angelam.
> 
> June, you just come out with the funniest comments. I Love You, Girl
> 
> I Love you too, my sweet Melody


<3<3<3<3 for you .


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> Mr. Grant was Mary Tyler Moore, short round man
> 
> Mr. Mooney had a mustache and kind of a superior air about him


That was when Lucy worked at a bank that Mr. Mooney was on the show, I think? A different show than _I Love Lucy_?


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> I love doing the fair isle! Thanks to Pacer for teaching me, I am hooked love it as much as I thought I would. I want and plan to do one for myself as well. I really dislike being cold, love snow hmmm they dont quite go together, which is why I need to knit lots of warm things!!! Lol


It is really a lovely pattern -- I am thinking of doing one for my daughter of my heart who doesn't like to wear hats but lives 2 hours north of Edmonton in Athabasca- so cold. I have made her some worsted weight socks, and a pair of felted slippers but would also like to make her the commuter caplet. busy busy! I never get any time to do any of the workshops!!!!!! :-( :thumbdown:

Get two sets of needles and two different yarns and knit them in tanden puplover. They seem to go well together. I do that sometimes for my daughter and dil if I am making the same pattern. You get weary of working on one and start the other until you are caught up.


----------



## gagesmom

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for that Melody! Glad things are moving along, and a pat for the Blue Heeler whose name I can't recall!


Deuce is his name. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I am really going to go to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2

To add to the photographs from Kaikoura in the South Island.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> So beautifully said Julie. Sounds like the beginning of your book......well, the one I think you should write. :wink:


~~~an uncredible memory. One that should be "expanded" and fully described.


----------



## Bulldog

Sandi, so glad to hear Alan is feeling some better and you are getting quality time together. You are getting a workout putting your chicken (or neighbor's chicken) back in the coup. Maybe you should have glass of wine wind Anelam

Sorlenna, what is the best way to splice yarn on a sock. Wouldn't the magic knot be uncomfortable?


----------



## Spider

Shirley, love your sweater and sorienna I love your socks. Hugs to all!!


----------



## Designer1234

Bulldog said:


> Angelam, was it a chicken or rooster? As Daralene so thoughtfully put it. It was painting the town red. LOL.
> 
> Shirley, your work never disappoints. You talent just amazes me. My hat is off to you, dear lady.


Thanks so much -- I would never even try to do lace or some of the wonderful work done by people on this tea party. We each do our own thing and that is the way it should be. Talent everywhere on KP. amazing.


----------



## Bulldog

I have finished the yoke and am working my way 'south' on my sweater. I am going to put the stitches on a holder and do the sleeves next - then decide on the length later. I took this in the mirror -- that is why the camera is showing. I think it will be nice and warm and I like the color. I think I will likely do the cuffs like the collar -- once they are done I will decide whether to put the border in the second yarn down the front. Not likely on the bottom though as I am wide enough - but we shall see.

It's going to be another beautiful creation, Shirley. Just love it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ditto.....such talent here on the TP.



Spider said:


> Shirley, love your sweater and sorienna I love your socks. Hugs to all!!


----------



## Designer1234

Bulldog said:


> Sandi, so glad to hear Alan is feeling some better and you are getting quality time together. You are getting a workout putting your chicken (or neighbor's chicken) back in the coup. Maybe you should have glass of wine wind Anelam
> 
> Sorlenna, what is the best way to splice yarn on a sock. Wouldn't the magic knot be uncomfortable?


I have used the magic knot -- just make sure it is really unable to pull out. it depends if you do it properly. I did it at the side rather than on the bottom or top of the foot. I was quite worried about it but it has never given any problem. in fact I can't even find it as it seems to have magically disappeared. I also have joined different colors on the side of my socks knitting two yarns together for two stitches and then working them in later. works well too.


----------



## jheiens

Angora1 said:


> The first time that happened to me with the cyst I got lost driving home and I knew the way like the back of my hand. I didn't know anything about cysts and when I saw them find this after they called me back for further tests I thought I was a goner. I was quite thankful for my life, but LOL found out that it was common and just a cyst, not cancer. What a relief.


For the years I lived in Virginia before coming to OH, I seemed to having a new batch of cysts showing up every year and moving from one side to the other. Nothing at all malignant.

When I move here, I couldn't get into see a new doctor for 5 months, by the time I saw her and she ordered the mammogram, the cancer was not encapsulated as amass but rather a batch of calcifications. By the time we got to the part about lumpectomies and stuff, there was a tumor hiding under the left nipple. I was in shock for a bit, to say the least.

By the time we got to the part about mastectomies and I was able to adjust to THAT reality, the pathologist found nor more malignancy. But less than 2 1/2 years later, there it was--a localized re-occurence. Same place, same bad guys with a mutation.

Thanks, God, I am 14 years in remission.

Get those ''cysts'' checked out--every time. Ohio Joy


----------



## Miss Pam

Sorlenna said:


> I finished the socks, and they actually fit.


Well done. They look great!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-211978-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

